# APR/MAY/JUN CYCLING



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW THREAD GIRLS

HAPPY CHATTING
*​​
*XXXX*​


----------



## IGWIN79

JUST MARKING THE PAGE  
WILL BE ON LATER


----------



## Ladyhex

*omg how did you get first lol  *


----------



## niceday1971

hi Girls 

just off the phone to the rfc to check if I am defo on the jabs and they gave me my dates.  Hopefully they are right so her we go:
DR 29/03
STIMS 10/05
EC 24/05

I am bl**dy ripping   DR for 5 weeks its disgraceful but You gotta do wot you gotta do!

Hello to everyone especially some people who are on the ball posting in our new home!

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

HA HA LADYHEX WHOS THE DADDY


----------



## Velma

Hey niceday1971,

Your practically same as me 5 weeks too :-( I'm starting tomorrow!! So we can moan together LOL
Great you are getting started!

Velma x


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr       OTD -24 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## yellazippy

I`m saying nothing about lurkers jumping the queue       

Niceday i`m doing 4 weeks its a real bummer but we`ll get there


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Just marking, though Im with Yella   lurkers marking 1st 

Well hopfully this home will be as lucky as the last one     





P.s Stimm jab went ok-just a bit stingy and sorer than I remember


----------



## shaz2

hi ladies, good luck with the dr i was on it for near 6 weeks it was awful, but well worth it in the long run   

xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

thanks for adding me to the list yella.

Velma you will be sick listening to me!

Shaz I hope you are right, it was 5 weeks the last time but this time it is running into the 6th week.  they said its because there are fewer ICSI slots!

Lx


----------



## Velma

Hey yellazippy,

Thanks for adding me to list - good to finally see myself on there - starting to make it feel real now!

niceday1971 - not at all  just saw your name on list and was thinking it's 6 weeks - yeah unfortunately looks like it is all to do with what appointments they have!  

Babypowder  - glad to hear jab went well - its strange to think about injecting yourself!! But you are fairly motoring on now!! I'm with you hope to God this is as LUCKY for us all!!!!   

Your so right shaz2 - will be so worth it !   

Velma x


----------



## Lychee

Hi everybody, 

I'm new here---Hesitated to sign on to the old thread as it had 80 some pages and was hard to see what was what.  I've been DR since 11 March.  I'm having a single FET...I'm penciled in for transfer on the 22nd April...But, AF hasn't come yet and baseline is scheduled for Monday!


----------



## yellazippy

Welcome again Lychee would you like to be added to the list?

It helps us all see what stage everyone is at in their tx cycle so we can all send loads  on those   days


----------



## wee emma

well, i thought i'd brave it as i think i've been in solitary confinement for long enough  

thank you to the few lovely ladies who have been keeping me going the past while and helping me through all this bfp/bfn agony    

just have to wait on my review appointment now  

totally random conversation change (away from babies, do you see what i did there?  )

anyone on ******** and addicted to farmville? me and dh can't stop playing it. there'll be no babies made naturally in our house at this rate


----------



## ava2

Hi everyone,am so one of the oldies from about 3 years ago and have dipped in and out over the years for a catch up,Saw the few girls who are going for FET AND AS I'M IN SAME BOAT WANTED TO JOIN  in.also wanted to ask about acupuncture.At the mo i'm at Origin where you have injections for downregging,am due scan on Mon 29th ,furter one later and date for ET IS 13TH aPRIL,was thinking about ACU BUT not sure when to have it,wont be having a 6 week course or anything like that but wondered can you have a couple of sessions leading up to ET
Any help greatly appreciated!!

I just wanted to add for first timers that we were incredibly lucky when it worked first go for us,IVF ,and hope those on the thread get their much yearned for BFP S.

tTo those who have had Bfns,i'm sorry and know how devestating that can be,and hope it will be you turn soon.

TTFN,
aVA2 XX


----------



## holly01

Hi Ava,welcome back
i did Acu this time round-nvr done it b4
This was a FET i had Acu i think twice the week b4 then the eve b4 e/t and the actual eve of e/t just to relax me she said and as u can see from me info i am 10 weeks today with twins,now i am not sayin the Acu was the answer but i think it def did help  
Good luck with ure Fet


----------



## Tessykins

Oooh girls, lovely new home.  Hello ava and lychee - I'm in the FET boat too and I know there are a few others.  Currently d/r - started it on 14th March so hope to have et in April.  Still no schedule from RFC    ^bigbad

Hope all u girls are ok.  Good to hear from Wee Em.


----------



## ava2

Holly,congrats on you fab news!!!

do you have to go on the evening of ET AS I WAS HOPING TO LIE WITH FEET UP FOR DAY OR SO??

aVA 2


----------



## Babypowder

Hi ava2,


I think I just joined as you where leaving the boards-def remember your name, Im with Origin at the min too, fresh cycle but we're close in our dates-my e/t is 10th     so we'll both be on the dreaded 2ww  
Im also having accu-I didn't have it last time and wasn't sure this time, but am so glad I going now and would recommend it, Im not too sure what it does for your womb etc-but I can say for sure the relaxation you get from it is worth it.

If you scroll down the Ireland page I had put up accu/et, and a couple of girls have put websites up, if you need to source a therapist


----------



## Babypowder

Sorry ment to say-my therapist said today that she highly recommends going at some point in the same day as  e/t.


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Good to see some newbies on - Lychee hoping that AF comes soon and will be good to see the progress when your on the list!

ava2 - i do accupuncture but have been doing it for 3 months - so i guess different to the way you are hoping to do it - but i think as holly01 said it is good for relaxing so for that alone i think worth it.

Hey weeemma - glad to see you back honey - hope you are feeling a bit better  Haven't gotten into that on ******** but know others seem to get addicted, im sure the novelty will wear off soon! It will be good to get your review appointment , hope that comes soon.

Just a wee Q - i was thinking of trying to get away on hols during the 5 weeks on DR but someone mentioned am i allowed sun? so hoping one of you might be able to answer this for me?

Having a wee glass of wine tonight - know i shouldn't really but have been so good over lent and know that i am starting DR tomorrow fancied some !

Velma x


----------



## ava2

hI bABY POWDER,i do remember you,thanks for advice,will defo do as suggested,how are you doing at the moment??

To Velma,enjoy the wine,missing it as i said as this is our last attempt that i would try to be good but  miss everything,coffee mmmm, vino mmmm,
just eating more but hey ho,its not forever and hope it will be worth it,away to have a quick look for acupuncturist,

AVA2 XXXX


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ,hope you are all well ...i see we have a few new faces on ere ,GOOD LUCK to you all    
Ava i had acu for tx 1&2 both were bfn ,but for last tx i didnt bother with it ,or the tons of vits that i was taking before and got a bfp   totally confusing i know .If you are thinking of having acu its recommended to have it pre and post et  
Holly hows them 2 babas behaving   
Wee Emma good to see you back ,im HOOKED on ******** but not the farm ,im on fairyland ,cafe world ,petville and fishville bit bored with the last 2 though ....wanna be friends
BP woooohooooooo for getting the jabs started ,before you know it you will be having ec   when is your first scan?
Yella ,velma and niceday i feel your pain ladies having to d/r for so long its a disgrace and NO need for it ,i was only d/r for 1 week before stims and that was bad enough ...its soooooo exhausting    
Velma i have never heard of not being allowed in the sun during d/r ,i know during 2ww its not good to overheat but not sure of any other time  
I hope yous are all well and keeping sane during this stressful time ,remember it will be worth it    
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi ava, im doing ok-surprisingly relaxed this tx   well barr the mood-swings had a cracker earlier   poor DP.

Emak hows tricks? hope your doing well   had a scan yesterday-just a basline, 1st stimms one is next Thurs    then 5th April is final one so    the Easter Bunny brings me lotsa eggs   

hugs to the d/r girls-it aint easy-i've been doing it for 4wks, think part of it is you fee; like your not really doing anything iykkwim, but of course it must be done.

Made myself a wee chart out-jabs, juice,nuts etc, so i'm ticking the days off.


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak ..how you and the wee baba    ******** for me is farmville ...i like doing the cafe to    

Wee-emma..glad to see you posting again hun     farmville if you need a neighbour just add me hun  

Yell, Velma and niceday ~as emak said thats hectic about DR for so long   

Bunty ...     for tomorrow hun 

sweetchilli ...Your the daddy lmao    

Holly ..hows them twin's doing   

tessykins~cant believe they still havent given you your schedule   

Hello to the new ladies and all the lurkers


----------



## Babypowder

Bunty   and    for the morning.

SW where are ye? hope your well


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~ this little bunny will bring you luck hun


----------



## ava2

Babypowder,sent Sharon an email re treatment so hope to get a few in before ET.
mUST GO AND GET pineapple juice and nuts,what are we like??

I'm away to bed,AF came today,shattered so taking my knitting and going to chill,learnt how to knit with a group of friends a month ago and am addicted,,sooooo relaxing too.
Helpful with visualisation too as am knitting baby blanket and picturing himself-herself sitting with it!!!

Will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing,

Night all.

AVA2  XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Everyone,

I have started DR for my FET with ET planned for the 29/04/2010 and wondered if I could join your tread. I have to confess that I am a regular lurker, but I have plucked up the courage to post this time.
I had my first ICIS treatment with the Origin in January, but due to suspected OHSS I never got to the ET stage but finally after a 2 month wait I can eventually finish the process, god it is so long it feels like it will never end.

Lolly.


----------



## Babypowder

Aww LX I wuvv that wee bunny   Thanks

Night, night ava, yip im sitting here with a hot water bottle and already had my quota of nuts and juice, hope the   eases up.


----------



## Ladyhex

hi lolly123

A big welcome hun


----------



## Babypowder

LOLLY 

You haven't long to wait now  

How many eggis did you get at e/c before?


----------



## Babypowder

DOH forgive me-just saw your sig 31


----------



## IGWIN79

well chicks here i am lol 

Wee emma if you want to add me go ahead hun ,ii am bloody addicted to that farmville LOL , have been wondering how you were  
Babypowder and yella , i am not a lurker         kick your ass  , your just jelous cause i got on first  
How are yous both ?? 
Ladyhex i am back hun , how are ya ??
Emak hows you and baba doing ??
Hi to all the newbies  
I seen crazycate is back have to pop on the other thread i have missed her 

Liag if you are looking in hun , i am thinking about you hun  

Well girls i havent been on cause i have been finding it difficult yet again LOL , its seems one week good and 2 weeks bad , i am staring to scare myself at how low i get at times, but trying to think about the next tx to keep me going , babypowder and ladyhex thankyou hunnies for being there   i didnt want to come on and start moaning on here as yous ladies have enough to deal with at the min


----------



## Babypowder

your welcome hun, you'd do and have done the same for us  

Funny was just thinking about Liag aswell, and jomag too , so ladies if your out there   and


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli ..your only back and your starting to fight already lol    

Yella and BP ...dont listen to her ..we could all take her    

I second that about Lia.g    

Sweetchilli dont you be silly about coming on here and doing a ME post thats what we are all here for hun    

i'm doing not to bad ..Slimming world is keeping me busy     plus im back to work on monday ..i think i have took the **** enough    
Also me and a few friend are doing the RACE FOR LIFE on the 30th May ...cant wait    im walking it ..jesus i would kill myself if i ran it    black eyes spring to mind


----------



## Moonbeam08

how on earth did we get onto 3 pages before on day one ! 

ive missed saying hello to our newcomers   and welcome back to old timers about to start FET 

wee emma im very glad you have found the courage to come back on  like you im addicted to farmville.. i can see lots of hours during 2ww being spent on it ! i am a bit 

niceday - whats this about 5 weeks ! thats CRAZY    good to see you on getting on the list now though 

as for me i didnt get finished work until 8.30pm and thats my 9-5 job. it doesnt happen often but i tell you what it confirms my desire to take the whole of the 2ww off as i dont want that pressure.

im not feeling great this evening. my tummy is really crampy, i feel a real pressure (almost like something pressing down on my cervix ) and very bloated. have also put on 2 pounds in weight over the last week     when i havent altered my eating habits or pigged out or anything... is this normal


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex they started it calling me a lurker        I would never fight   

good for you doing the walk ,ha ha two black eyes i wouldnt have that prob mine wouldnt even move


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP..you are just bloated from your wee eggs growing ...keep it coming


----------



## Babypowder

BJP, thats all normal-stretchy trousers are your friend when d/r


----------



## wee emma

yes please, need lots of neighbours in farmville as dh is beating me and its doing my head in!!  

emak, you'd love it, mon in and join the fun  

just pm me.


----------



## Moonbeam08

have been feeling so bloated and making me feel incredably down .. but listening to your past experiences of  bloatedness being down to wee eggies growing and stretchy trousers being my friend right not has made me    

im glad you are all about to ease my mind about things.. as i have never been at this point before (iui is the same but due to small follie numbers it DEF feels completly different) i hope you are all doing well and looking forward to the weekend Sweetchilli, Bp and Lx??  

bp - loving the ticker ! cant wait to share the 2ww with you


----------



## Ladyhex

chinese and drink for me BJP


----------



## Babypowder

Yip BJP thats my wee eggie ticker to represent all the eggies im going to get      PMA!

Jeezus, wont be long til we're on the 2ww      we can knicker watch together


----------



## Moonbeam08

lx - i would believe it for a moment   

bp- after i ov my boobies are the first thing to get so i will be knicker and Knocker watching..  with ya     ... i just made myself


----------



## Ladyhex

Bp~its really hard to believe you are so near EC   

Knocker ..havent heard thta in year


----------



## Moonbeam08

anyone heard from babydreams and how she is getting on / got on with EC and ET.. or have i missed something??


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies.
Hi to all the newbies and also welcome back to all the oldies about to start FET.

BJP i agree. An awful lot of chatter on here today. The bloated feeling is a good sign, just your wee eggies getting nice and ready. I wore elasticated trousers for weeks.

Nice to see you back wee emma. Hope you are keeping well.   

Tessy that sucks that they haven't given you a schedule yet. They need to get their backsides in gear.

Good for you LX doing the race for life. Think i'd collapse after 10 steps, sooo unfit.

Niceday thats great that you are now on the list. Its awful that you have to dr for so long but it will be worth it. Just keep focused on the positives.

Emak and holly hope those wee babas are doing ok.

Hello to all the other ladies. Hope you are all keeping well and the drugs aren't getting you down. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Misse 

the ladies are in a chatty mood lol


----------



## Babypowder

BJP im laughing at you making yourself laugh  

Haven't heard from Babydreams   hope allis well


----------



## Babypowder

Hi missE, 

we are chatty tonight indeed, the usual suspects though-SW and LX I've nout to do with it  

How's you?


----------



## Ladyhex

Hay BP thats not nice   SW i see what you mean about her    
BP started it with all the men   

Babydreams ..im sure she is near testing


----------



## Moonbeam08

yup - def sw and lx to blame... im nought to do with it either... 

hummmm re bd   i dont like silence... did anyone hear how she got on with Et?

im having to pee every 15 mins and i made myself laugh out loud to the point i had to go AGAIN


----------



## Moonbeam08

NIGHT NIGHT LADIES..  going to hit the sack now.. see you all tomorrow  

only 3 more injections to do whoop whoop


----------



## Ladyhex

nite nite BJP~ hard to believe


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder your as bad as me and ladyhex LOL 
Ladyhex are you going to help me kick but NOW       
Right girls get the men back on here LOL


----------



## MissE

Hi BP i believe you. Its always those two in the middle of it.   
I'm fine. Still in limbo at the mo. Have to wait for af before i can do anything and where shes concerned could be waiting for ever. May be sixty before she makes an appearance.

Just keeping busy at work and in my veggie garden although did treat myself today and got my hair done.

How are you getting on? Hope the jabs go well.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Haha, ok im as bad  

Its lovely to get your hair done, love going to the hairdessers


----------



## Ladyhex

TEAM SWEETCHILLI ALL THE WAY LOL 

Kick but all the way  

Miss E... a wee AF dance for you hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Your right ladyhex          

Babypowder when ec hun ??


----------



## Babypowder

7th April all being well                                                    

Right Nighty Night girls   (even though ya's pick on me   )


----------



## Sparty

wee emma great to see u posting again, i'm also a farmville farmer, if u wanna another neighbour add me 2. 
Sue my wee sister is doing grand considering, she is off work til nx monday. 
Great to see so many new ladies on here 
Yella glad your feeling better, funny how a few early night can make u feel much better 
Bunty     good luck tomorrow
niceday 5 weeks will seem short compared to the 9months of pg  
Ah ladies so many pages an my eyes are going together.. can't read them all now 
Hi LX, SW, misse,babypower,bjp and everyone else lurking.
Really great to see all the chat on hear again..was a bit quiet for awhile 
Well I lost another 1.5lbs at ww tonight, thats 15lb in 5wks, but think some of it was the bloating going from last tx. Had blood tests done again at rfc yesterday, last one will b nearly a year old by the time next tx kicks off. DH and I had a big mad argument over parking at the rfc -    funny just going near the place stresses me out
Sparty xx


----------



## bunty16

good morning all, hope u are well, and a big welcome to all the newbies..
   for me,so am feeling down about that..
have dp at home today so maybe just take it easy and let him do some nurse maid after me..xxxx


----------



## MissE

Bunty sweetie i'm so sorry. Just take some time and you are right, let your dp pamper you lots. Sending you loads of      

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

ack bunty


----------



## IGWIN79

bunty i am so sorry hunnie , its good dh is home today spend some quailty time together


----------



## emak

Bunty im so sorry pet


----------



## Velma

bunty16 - gutted for you darling! I really thought it was gonna be good news!!    Will be thinking of you!!

Velma x


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies, sorry im serial lurker never post unless i need to ask something how selfish i know.
congrats to all the bfps  and     for the bfns, its really tough.

I had my NHS tx in dec and it was bfn but we were lucky to get 5 frosties. At our review we were put onto private list for FET, anyway got letter of offer to start with april af     on wednesday (Crazykate i think ur review was next day or same week as me so urs should come soon too). What i would like to know is the lenght of time i should expect for fet at rfc, and also it says on the letter the cost of drugs are between £300 and £450 depending the dosage this seems high to me for fet, cause at origin last year my drugs for fet were only £114

Could anyone please shed some light on this for me or if u had fet at rfc what was the actual cost of ur drugs.

many thanks cathy


----------



## Ladyhex

Awww bunty im so sorry hun


----------



## bunty16

thanks for all ur kindness..a great lot u all are 
have had MIL asking a trillion questions and mostly referring to try again... ..at the minute i just want to chill out and forget and tx, and then review what to do... the wee pup that i hand fed refused to go for a walk with dp this morning, and lay up and hugged into me..awww..he seemed to sense i needed him..the wee mite..he aint no runt now, and is as big as the rest of the litter..i still call him my wee pocket rocket..


----------



## MissE

Hi bunty, i think you are right. take some time out to relax and process everything and then when you feel ready make a decision on what next. 

Aww isn't that lovely your wee doggy knowing that you needed a cuddle. Take all the cuddles you can get.

Take care.
E xx


----------



## Lychee

Hi Yellazippy,

I'd like to be added to the list.  Thanks    

Anyone feeling emotional from the DR?


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty so sorry to read your news    do take time out for yourself to recover and heal   

I`m sorry i didn`t get on earlier i`ve just been so busy in work today  

Hello to everyone and welcome to newbies and old timers   

Girls sorry no personals its a post and run for me i`m afraid but i`m thinking of you all   

Taking my 2 nieces away for an overnight stay for a wee easter treat so have to fly and collect them now

Will catch up sunday if i`m not too knackered  

Yella


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar   

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr      OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr      OTD -24 Apr

Ava2          DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lychee      DR - 11 Mar        Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 29 Apr      OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## Sparty

Bunty so sorry pet


----------



## mariabelfast

Sorry to hear your news Bunty  . Just keep the MIl at arms length for a bit & anyone else who might upset you. Put yourself first for the next while.

I havent had FET but my icsi drugs were over a grand so the price quoted at RFc doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Babypowder

Bunty     your right to take a rest for a while-regardless of what your MIL says.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Bunty - i only just got logged on.. im soo sorry to hear your news   you are so sensible to take your time and figure out what happens next.    your wee pup.. our canine pals always seem to know when we need an extra bit of tlc dont they  

reason i couldnt get on is cause DH knocked my phone into the kitchen sink full of water and it short circuited. spent all day trying to find a new phone. ended up with a blackberry pearl. i like it and seem to be able to work it .. just about   but whats really eating me is that i cant seem to view this site as it appears here.. there are no smilies and no reply button so i can throw in my tuppence worth.. any techies out there who might know what i need to do


----------



## Moonbeam08

Only 2 more jabs before final scan whoop whoop.


----------



## Sue30

Bunty - sorry for such a late post -   I'm so sorry pet - don't let anyone pressurise you into your next step just yet - take all the time you need

 to all those taking the drugs this weekend (  its only on here you can get away with saying that) and for everyone else ... hope you have a lovely weekend

Sue XOX


----------



## niceday1971

Bunty so sorry to hear your news   

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

morning all,

Its all soooooooo quiet  

Niceday 3days to go  

Yella will ya stop moving me up that list    not long now    

BJP your nearly there  

Anyone doing anything nice at the weekend?

 LX, SW, sue, wee emma, MissE, sparty, Ava, Norma, Lolly, Lychee, Tess and Velma       to all.


----------



## Velma

Hey Babypowder,

How you finding stimms? I'm  only on day 2 DR so all going grand. Altho my emotions are all over the place already :-( I took a bit of a backseat from family the last 2 weeks after it all triggered a big depressive slump from me 2 weeks ago - thought that was helping. But got a big bunch of flowers and chocolates delivered today from my sister - with a card reading that it was from my wee nephew (2years old) wishing me feeling well. I totally broke down feeling i am such a bad person making others feel bad oh having to send me things. Think i might be going mad!! I know my reiki woman told me i can't win i beat myself up every which way! maybe she's right - I am really trying to be optimistic sometimes just finding it hard to progress.

Sorry for the depressive vibes!! I really hope the rest of you are feeling brighter. And just wanna say i'm still thinking of you weeemma and bunty   . I think we need some more good news on here!

The list has gotten so big and yet i havent moved anywhere LOL !! Hoping that is gonna change soon 

Going to get my hair cut today!! No other plans!! What about the rest of you.?

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there BP - yup im NEARLY THERE  tis getting quite exciting. 

Although i have a mild worry that i have ov'd early - i know its impossible but my boobies only get sore after ov and they are tender today   did any of your boobies get sore before ec ??

we have my folks coming over to celebrate their 35th anniversary this weekend   so dh and i are busy doing all the prep. i still have to get showered and go to town to get them a nice card.


----------



## JK32

Hello girlies have to admit i'm one of those 'serial lurkers'    I have posted before but think it was October when i last posted, when my world felt like it had come crashing down when out of 16 eggs none fertilized!!   Anway i am at Origin now and have started stimming so thought it was about time i joined the crazy train again  

Babypowder - I seem to have the same appointments as you - i wonder were you at origin on Wednesday when me and DH were there at around 2.45ish?? anyway we are scheduled for E/C the same date. I have my next scan on Thursday at 13.30. had to laugh at your post the other day about Dr Farrag being a bundle of laughs   He basically grunted at me and DH, we tried having a bit of craic with him but it was no go!! Hope your coping well on stimms i seem to shattered and more emotional than i was the last time! maybe see you up at Origin  

Bunty I am so sorry that it didnt work out for you this time - take time out and spend time with DH, be kind to yourselves and maybe treat yourselves to a wee break  

Niceday glad to see your starting treatment to, hoping it works out for you this time  

Velma i was nearly in tears when i read your post about you sis sending you flowers and choccies - that it sooo thoughtful!! But dont beat yourself up, you deserve them.. its not easy what we are putting ourselves through and its nice that your sister is thinking of you.. go and enjoy your haircut and mostly enjoy those choccies  

I had a lovely facial this morning, my mum had got me a voucher for my birthday so thought no better time to use it when going through this - just feel so wrecked now though so think its a day in front of the t.v for me and eating junk!!

Yellazippy enjoy your weekend with your nieces, thats such a lovely thing to do!

So many on this board now i cant mention you all, but thinking and praying for everyone!! Lets hope we get to join the bumps/babies thread soon   

take care 
j xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Velma, that was soooo nice of your sister-you shouldn't feel bad, what your going through is HUGE, your sis must realise that now and wanted to cheer you up.

BJP-sore boobs, I think most of us have sore (.Y.) from about this point, right through e/c and on, the pessaries that they give you after e/t can add to it aswell-i'd say your right on track.

JK32   and welcome back, I was there at 3.30pm on Wed, I did say hi to a couple getting into separate cars as I was leaving-was that you Im 5'6 size 8, DD breasts, long glossy hair, perfect skin and a dazzling smile-did ya see me?   
Actually, im 5'3, size  ,  no make-up, grey roots..........there was also a couple in the waiting room as I arrived.

My next scan is Thurs @ 13.45! and we're in on the same day for e/c we're bound to be able to say hello   my final scan (all being well) is 5th @ 8.30am                                 for both of us.
I didn't even know it was Dr Farrag til the nurse said-get undressed and DR F will examine you, cause when I went in, he just said sit down-your d/r yes? i'm really giggly when im nervous   he just looked at me  
Im like yoursefl-EXHAUSTED.COM  and moodswing alert.

Time for a nap me thinks


----------



## JK32

Babypowder - love the description of yourself!! sounds a bit like me - though i cant get away with not wearing makeup as i would scare the living dead   lol!! No im afraid that wasnt me, we were away by about 3.55. I did wonder though when sitting in the waiting room if any of the girls where you - i kept saying to DH 'i wonder is that babypowder' got sooo excited when i saw that you were having a scan the same day as me cos i thought i could strike up a conversation in the waiting room - nobody wants to talk or make eye contact!! its just as bad as the royal  

flip looks like i wont get to meet you as my scan on Thurs is at 13.30 and then next scan on the 5th is at 7.45!!!!!! aghhhhh!! are you doing ICSI/IVF

I only knew it was Dr. farrag from your post, he didnt introduce himself and i couldnt make him out - was scundered cos i kept having to say 'sorry what was that!!??' he prob thought i was really dub or ignorant!!! hope he doesnt do all the scans!!! but i laughed my head off when i saw how you described him ' barrel of laughs'   

Moodswing central here!! ended up crying last night cos DH wouldnt go to bed at the same time as me!! what a drama queen lol!!

liking the idea of a nap too - enjoy the rest of your Saturday 

j xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls, yeah you are right i know my thoughts are all irrational just dont know how to snap outta it!!!

Jesus girls sounds like your feeling a bit rough - hope it passes soon. Thought the mood swings were supposed to be DR symtom - jesus sounds like the symptoms just keep coming - can't wait for those  Hope the naps crown yis! 

Babypowder - Thought you were serious for a min LOL Was so envious!  But sure you would have toppled over  

Hi JK32 - sounds like you had a rough time last year - hope all goes to plan this time 

BJP2008 - i suppose it is easy to read every symptom but i'm sure it's all going to plan! Wishing you well for Wed 

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Musta just missed ya, though I was in the waiting rm around 3.20pm  

Might still see you up there-every scan we're only 15mins apart-im having IVF, im 13.45 on Thurs, so I might just open the waiting room door if I see someone coming up from the scan room...........aha ru JK32?   

I have to say I have yet to cry but my god I can throw a tantrum over nout    

BP x


----------



## JK32

Sorry BP heads not functioning today at all, meant 2.55 we were heading home duh!! hoepfully see ya there - they'll think we are nuts if we start calling each other Babypowder and JK32   

Velma, last time i was not half as bad with emotions etc... i was on the spray and have to say i found it much easier than these injections!! Just   that this time we get to E/T!!!

jxx


----------



## Sparty

Just an idea JK32 and Babypowder why don't you both pm one another your real names then if you hear the other persons name getting called by nurse or whatever you can introduce yourself 

Velma - its lovely that you sister wanted to let you know she was thinking of you. It never easy to make yourself snap out of it, that why on here is great for a rant. Your doing great, just try take each day as it comes, we have all said it over and over but ivf/icsi is a rollercoaster and we have little or no control.    

BJP - only 1 more jab, good luck with the final scan  

Hi to everyone hope your all havin a lovely wknd


----------



## Moonbeam08

welcome back JK32 - i hope this tx cycle brings you all your dreams   

BP - i laughed out loud when you did your description .. you seem im great humor today   its good to see the drugs are taking effect on you too.. that means we are well and truely on the tx train   ..
I think you and the rest of the girls are like my comforters at the mo   im still in really good spirits which is such a turn around from a couple of weeks ago but now that im getting closer to EC and (hopefully ) ET  im kinda on the lookout for all that could go wrong at the 11th hour. i suppose being our 1st try thats only natural as the path past trigger shot is an untrodden one. 

untrodden unlike the paths around the park today. took my furbaby out this morning and it was still sooo lovley this afternoon he got another go around the park. im kinda hoping   that it has taken away some of his energy so that he doesnt pollute our guests tonight  

Sparty- thanks so much for the   its getting to the point were its needed isnt it lol  

i have tried to find red socks to wear for EC AND ET but my hunt has proved impossible. 

the shop assistants are looking at me like i am mad when i say NO I NEED RED   

How are teh resto of you out there .. hi to yella, niceday, wee emma, misse, velma and everyone else and i hope you all have a lovely relaxing weeekend


----------



## Babypowder

Sparty good idea  

Bjp, the red sock hunt   cant find any either, I do have mine from last cycle, but would've liked a new pair, I ended up getting ski-type ones from tk maxx, they where all I could find, barr DP's Liverpool ones  

Had a super nap there-still tired though  

As for the 11th hr, PMA, PMA, it is so hard-I remember nearly vomitting when the time came to hear how many had fertilised  

Lots of                                        for the cycle buddies.


----------



## Velma

Thanks Sparty, if i didnt have hear think i would have well and truely lost the plot. 

You girls are motoring on - wont be too long now girls  How exciting!! Will be    you get what you want.

Is it  just me or what's with the red socks??

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi Velma. Hows it going?

Hope dr goes well and you don't have too many problems.
Colours are supposed to helpful with enhancing your mood and balancing your body. Red and orange are supposed to be particularly beneficial around the time of ec which is why the girls are after red socks. 

That was lovely of your sister sending you flowers and choccies. Don't feel bad cos this is a very difficult journey we are on. At least you have someone who seems to understand.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

Bunty- im so sorry hun  

Wee emma nice to see u back hun we missed u xx


hi to everyone else!!

sorry have been MIA for a few days, have been sooooo tired and sore when finished work that i cant even stay awake past 7.30pm
my joint pains are soo bad i had to go to the docs who thinks i may have rheumatoid arthritis , plus i have oral thrush  omg im such a moan ive turned into an aul crock on the plus side hormones seem to have settled and have lost 6lbs yeeeehhhhaaaaa!!!


Whats with the red socks ? I thought it was orange coloured clothing or bedding
Im on ** too if anyone wants an extra friend  

nice too see our wee list is growing


hope everyone is having a nice weekend
normaxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hiya Girls, 

I am a bit more of a serious lurker than a writer but hopefully will be starting tx soon. We signed our forms on 6th Jan 2009 for our NHS tx, does anyone know what timeframe they are working to at the minute ? (Initial they told us 12 - 14 months) with have to have ICSI treatment.
Going to phone them on Monday to see what is happening.

To Wee emma and Bunty, please do not give up hope.........  It took us three attempts to have our beautiful daughter - the minute she was born it made it all worthwhile....  You day will come too !!


----------



## IGWIN79

hey everyone , hope yous are all keeping ok 
Bunty hope your keeping ok hun   
Emak , are you really going to go out ??         your bad      awe i had a good laugh at that 

Ladyhex you and me are known now as the ******** starkers now  LOL    we are not that bad are we   

Babypowder how are ya chick , i have been sending you loads for your farm , have you got them bloody  houses built yet   

norma i am on ** if you want to add me ,  Beware of me and ladyhex   emaks just as bad really  

Well origin has yet to get back to me , so if they dont this week looks like we will be going to london LOL think i will phone on mon , and tell them to get of there backside and get things moving or we are going else were , luckly enough i didnt cancel my appointment for the lister 

Hi velma, hopeful , emma , BJP, JK32 i remeber you from a while back HI lol , niceday , yella, marie , sparty, babydreams, Tessykins, bunty, ava2, Lychee , lolly , niceday , i think i got everyone if i didnt SORRY


----------



## Velma

Thanks MissE, doing good bar my wee speed wobble yesterday, was just feeling very guilty that i wasn't keeping in touch with my sister and felt that i didnt have support and then she sent the flowers and chocies so just felt that i was such a bad person and am i the problem but too selfish to see it. Anyway feeling brighter today. How are you doing?

On day 3 DR now - so going ok - how long does it take for your body to shut off anyone? 

Thanks for info on the colours - must start being on the look out!

Hi Hopeful NI - I signed Mar 09 and got my letter at start of this month - I am doing ICSI am with Prof McClure, your might be different because of the wait til with your consultant but i would imagine it should be anytime soon. Would be good to ring - i know they mentioned to me they are getting very busy, which is why a few of us are on DR for 5 or 6 weeks to fit in with their appointments. Would be good to ring them! Hoping we will all find this journey worthwhile very soon 

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there hopeful. welcome onboard the crazy train     

its so lovely to see so many new faces - you must have been so shy before when the thread was so long or else we scared the pant off you with our crazyiness     i blame that ladyhex and Sw lol   No reason other than that the finger ALways gets pointed at them  - doesnt it girls  - but you know we love ya  

velma - glad you are haing a fun time iwth teh DR  - it just gets better ! alos, wanting a bit of support is no bad thing and you dont need to feel bad but it sounds like you have a good one there in your sis. perhaps she just doesnt know what to do or what questions to even ask. i think people who havent been through this kinda feel awkward as they can never really understand.   

Bunty - i hope you are ok this weekend    i have been thinking about you lots.

BP- i was alking around the shops thinking to myself that i bet that BP one has gone and bought the shops out of all the red socks b   but someone must have got there in front of us   the closest to red i own are bright PINK for which the  doc might need  sunglasses

i was speaking to my sil yesterday and she was asking me what the bizz was. i was so clost to telling her about tx this week but decided NO as DH's family knew we were going down the tx line 2 years ago and have NEVER asked or enquired as to how we are feeling/getting on/ plans - NADA   . so thats why i thought to myself - you know what you havent asked in al this time eventhough you knew how distressed we were geting so im not saying now where we are with tx.

my folks know all there is to know . that kinda makes me feel bad as we are very close to DH's fmaily as well.  

took my last jab this moring and just have to worry about getting my spraysright today until i get more instructions from the hospital tomorrow. geee its all seeming very real all of a sudden.

DH and i   yesterday and now feel really weird about know in gwe cant anymore


----------



## bunty16

heya all u lot...gosh that hour is a serious knock out on my system.. 
well, another weekend almost over,time flies for sure.., hope u've all been enjoying it, and getting prepared for snowballing again 2mrw or tuesday..if the forecast is anything to go by 
brother in law and his wife and 2 kids are lapping it up in lanzarote at the minute, and im soooo jealous.
anyhow, just a quick post as im dithering here about wether to go for food shopping or take dogs for a nice leisurely walk somewhere..will catch up properly soon.xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies. Hope you are all keeping well.

Bunty how are you hun?    

BJP OMG its so close now. Good luck for your final scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well. Need to go to dunnes and buy some red slipper socks. They usually have loads in red.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
I'm baking again. Definitely think i need to change my career at this rate. One of our docs in work is retiring and i have been asked to make his retirement cake and all the sweet stuffs for his party.

Must go. Need to check on my cake in the oven. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi Emma! How did the cake turn out? 

I def think I are in the wrong job! I know I have willing volunteers to test out any new recipes in us lol !

Bad news today for me - I'm so flippin bloated I can't button my jeans Ahh !


----------



## mariabelfast

Hello girls its great to hear everyone so chipper & hopeful.
The hour knocked me big time was meant to go to a christening this morn & turned upu on hr late oops!
Just a quick 0ne cos our anti-virus software isn;t working & dh will bust me if he knows i'm on just wanted to wish BJP good luck for tomorrow  
Heres to a good crop of healthy follies

Maria


----------



## MissE

Hi BJP,
The first cake turned out well. Making a second one and will use the best looking. Have been in the kitchen for hours. Already have cake, rocky roads, and pastry ready for apple pie. Tomorrow have to make profiteroles and ice the cake.
Stretchy trousers all the way sweetie, don't fight it. Thats a good sign. Really hope tomorrow goes well and they see loads of healthy follies.

Take care

E xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ahhhh maria and emma   thankyou so much for    and best wishes for tomorrow  i guess i feel like the final scan is teh last hurdle to jump before teh fu stuff starts !  all being well i will get to come home and change my ticker to EC  

i just measured my waist - i have expanded by 2 inches .. that doesnt sound like a lot but i truely cant butto my trousers.. i have been trying lots of them on and i cant find any to fit for work tomorrow   do you thin ayone would notice if they werent actually buttoned and i just wore my jeans with a long jumper or something    or would the lads in my team thing im trying to come on to them or something .... they think im a bit   anyway i suppose .. sorry ladies im just thinking out loud

missE -one hand  im glad your baking tunred out grand the other hand was about to reach out and grab some goodies lol 

maria - how are you doing hunny? 

wee emma - are you about ? how did work go this week? i bet it feels like you have never been away  

hi to BP - Sw, Lx, velma, oh i could go on for ever with the list now so hi to everyone out there


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP ..   for loads of wee eggs at EC..    you dont get OHSS   

MissE~i love baking ..but really need to be in the mood.victoria sponge rocky roads are about my limit !!   oh and pancakes lol 

SW~    ******** Stalkers ..only monday to friday off the weeknd   

norma as SW said if you need any help on farmville give me a shout !!     hope your feeling better soon

velma..what a lovely thought from your sister     

yella ~ hows you mrs did you have a good weekend ?? 

Ohhhh marie    a girl in my work was always late whe the clocks changed   ...m computer hasnt been rigth from the clocks   

BP~   EC did you have a good weekend 

Bighello  to all the ladies for this beautiful day


----------



## Moonbeam08

oh lady hex - you have me a bit worried now.. do you think i might be on te h road to ohss?


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP the ony reason i said it was, cause the hospital said watch if you cant button your trousers and not going to the toilet often enough ...sorry hun i dont want to scare you


----------



## Moonbeam08

lx - im glad you mentioned it . i cant button my trousers but im drinking loads and peeing like trooper so thats gotta be good ait it? only one out of the 2 issues?

anyone else out there that got bloated but didnt get ohss now is the time to speak up before i actually wet myself


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

BJP good luck for your final scan tomorrow, i will be thinking about you.  

JK32 welcome back I remember you from last time , good luck with your tx.

Hope all you girls are looking after yourselves wherever you are in your tx journey.

As for me I have my pre tx appointment tomorrow and I think my first jab in the hospital the same as last time. Have to pick up my drugs from the pharmacy costing the neat wee sum of £428.  I am gutted that I have to dr for so long but it has to be done.   

Cant wait to change my ticker tomorrow.  On the issue about colours I have got in there early and put my new orange and red bed covers on and will be on the hunt for a red ec and et outfit ! Lol

Hi to everyone god there are so many people on here now keep the PMA going.     


Lx


----------



## JK32

Hey girlies cant believe the weekend is nearly over   Why do the days in work go soooo slow but weekends fly in!!?? 

anyone watching Dancing on Ice?? Hasnt been that gr8 this year..

BJP - Good luck for tomorrow chick, hoping you have lots of follies    just keep drinking plenty of water and dont be worrying about not getting your top button done.. im sure if you have ohss they will know tomorrow  

MIssE all that baking sounds yummy!! I could swing by on my way to work and get some as i get the train to work in Lurgan  

Mariabelfast had a little giggle to myself at you being an hour late for the christening.. my DH thinks im bonkers cos i was changing the clocks at 7.00 last night so we were an hou ahead of ourselves all night  

ladyhex, hope your keeping well.. i think you went through treatment same time as me before...

Hey Sweetchilli, whats the hold up with Origin?? Hope you get the ball rolling when you ring tomorrow...

As for the red socks girls, i wore red top and red socks for e/c last time and poor dh even wore a red t-shirt....

I see alot of you use ******** - me too, but i'm not into farmville, i play bejwelled blitz.. is it just me or do you get lost in time when your on it?? I sit down and log in for 5 mins and 2 hours later i'm still sitting on it  

anyway a big   to everyone i've missed out on.. hope you've all had a lovely weekend 
j xx


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP..you will be fine hun ...keep peeing    

JK32...i love Blitz ..great game , SW is the same lol    i think your right about TX hun


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,

Busy today on here !! Finding it hard to keep up LOL

BJP2008 - All the best tomorrow - hoping it goes to plan honey! Will be thinking of ya! Dont be fretting too much, sure we all get bloated from time to time normally so might not be anything to worry about!! Will be   it works out great!

MissE - your making me drool, even though all ive done this weekend is eat crisps and ice cream!! I think i could still give all your treats a go 

niceday1971 - glad to hear you have your appointment tomorrow - it will be great for you to get started. I know its long but just think it is progress. 

Babydreams - not long now hun - hope your feeling good!

Velma x


----------



## bunty16

********...whats that.. ..im addicted, but added that farm thingy and a fish thing only to be a neighbour or something for friends and my sisters..think my fish and farm has expired many moons ago ..


----------



## Hopeful NI

Thanks velma I am also with Prof McClure so will phone RFC in the morning and kick some  

Girls all this talk of cakes and buns - I sent my DH out to get some After Eight Mints from the cupboard   

I am addicted to ********, still trying to manage Farmville


----------



## JK32

Bunty im either of ******** on FF - addicted to both


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday - what time are you at rfc tomorrow?

my appt is 8.15 but we will prob be there earlier than that in the hope we are taken earlier so DH can make it to work i time xo


----------



## Babypowder

BJP    for final scan    and I hear ya on the swelling, im also a bit crampy   must get more water in me.

MissE I missed the baking again I luvv rocky-roads  

Sue   hows you?

Emak, hope your well, well I hope your exhausted, puking, hormonal and your (.y.) hurt   but you understand I wish it in the nicest way, then that wee bubba is thriving      

Big hi to velma, jk32, hopeful, bunty, yellaaaaaaaa, SW, LX and everyone else  

Im lol at how much the red socks socks are taking off and bedlinen, I wonder will they notice at all our E/C, E/T's the theme=if they ask just tell them BP told ya   yip thats just how she rolls.
And   for mentioning the slipper socks-I woudn't have thought of those   and already have a pair


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

BJP i am up today at 1.30 you will be long gone home!  

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Good morning ladies !

It looks like all your positive vibes have worked ! I'm still bloated but nowhere nearly as bad as yesterday!

Had my final scan and all the follies look about the same size and the one Dr t measured was bang on 20mm! So I'm good to go ! 

As for follie numbers it was far too difficult to count! There are blobs everywhere ! Dh reckoned 8 or more each side ! Yikes !

So trigger shot tonight at 10pm and EC on wed at 10am!

I'm getting v excited to have got this far. Dh is chuffed to bits as well! 

Omg we are nearly there !

Sorry about the me me me post but I'm burstin to tell someone y I'm grinning lol


----------



## bunty16

excellent news bjp2008...am chuffed for u..fingers crossed now for wednesday


----------



## Ladyhex

That fantastic news BJP      EC and your wee eggs getting jiggy


----------



## MissE

Well done BJP, thats fantastic news. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all goes well on wednesday.    

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

well done, bjp     nothing wrong with a mememe post  

yip back to work and bored to death and going loopy  really need to find something else before my brain leaks out of my nose.

me too with the bejeweled blitz, totally addictive, though farmville is taking me over. we were out fixing the garden and i was digging out weeds and thinking i'll have to go check how my crops are


----------



## Velma

BJP2008 - glad to hear it!!! Hope the postive Vibes continue  I'm sure you are delighted - hope it gets better and better!   I'm thinking good things for you!  

Velma x


----------



## yellazippy

Hello All  

Hope you all had a good weekend   

BJP2008 how exciting it sounds like you have loads of great follies heres to lots of great quality eggs on Wednesday   

Wee emma & Bunty howdy partners   

BP how are you getting on with stimms when is your next scan??

Norma you sound like you`re having a rotten time of it i hope you feel better soon   

MissE all this talk of baking has my mouth watering mmmmmmmmmm   

Velma JK32 Hopeful Niceday LX SW you lot have been   loads    

Hi to everyone else lurking out there   all the new bumps too  

Gosh its good to be back    lovely weekend with my nieces in the Hilton Templepatrick i`m all pooled out though   

Just a wee question   i`ve started to bleed a little... is it normal to have a break through bleed while DR for so long??


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

just a wee quick post.  That's me officially started Woooooooooooooooohooooooo!  Dh did the first jab at the rfc.

Went down for our appointment early because of the car parking and sailed right through.  Had an hour to kill and wnet for a coffee in the canteen.  Not too many in the waiting room today but there were a lot of young couples or maybe I just feel like a pensioner!

BJP great news on those follies all the best for Wednesday.

Yella dont have a clue about the breakthrough bleeding I didnt have any the last time. Fone the nurses and check it out.

MissE any news of you starting soon? 

Velma I am right behind you! lol

hello to all the rest of you.

Couldnt wait to do my ticker now I am depressed just look at it   

Lx

Lx


----------



## bunty16

yellazippy, i had a bleed during dr..i thought it was normal enough..according to what id been told..but perhaps ud be safer to check and be doubley certain.
how was ur weekend away with ur nieces, hope u had a great time, and they didnt frazzle u too much.


----------



## yellazippy

Wooooooooo Hooooooooooo Niceday at getting started    

As for your ticker it won`t be long going in   i thought my 4 weeks would never go by and now i`ve just 7 days til i`m stimming   

The easter holidays should break it up a little for us too    anyone going anywhere??

I`m off to the mobi on thur for 6 days with my little bag of pens in tow though where i`m gona fit them in our mini fridge is beyond me


----------



## Velma

yellazippy - i know i've been so gabbly! LOL Its been great!  Glad to hear you had a lovely weekend. Nurse said to me when i was in last week that i should have my normal bleed with DR and also could have breakthrough bleed as this just shows that my body has really shut down - i think she said it was a good sign. And i asked if it it happened should i contact them and she said no, only if i do not have a bleed before stimms. Hope that helps 

niceday1971 - good woman - not much between us!  i'm thinking i am gonna head on hols to break mine up a bit - maybe you could organise something to look forward to and maybe it might break it up a bit. 

Velma x


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Bunty    oh the girls gave me more of a work out than any Davina DVD could   

Thanks for the info   i thought lots of girls have had it but i just wanted to check... as for phoning the RFC nurses  

I`d be too scared they`d give off to me   like the time i phoned on my last cycle after EC coz i was in alot of pain 

Noone told me it was gona be so sore   but Nurse Nightmare told me to politely clear off and take 2 paracetamol


----------



## yellazippy

Velma cheers for that its good to know all is well  

Are you going anywhere nice ohhhh i`d love some sun


----------



## glitter girl

niceday1971 said:


> Not too many in the waiting room today but there were a lot of young couples or maybe I just feel like a pensioner!
> 
> Lx


   , God I needed that wee laugh   .

Congrats on getting started missus  , The time will fly in, plenty of  and  to you


----------



## Velma

yellazippy - that sounds rough - you would think if they didnt want to be rang with these Q's then they would at least put a wee fact sheet of them together - like surely they understand it's scary when you have no idea what to expect. Yeah gonna take ourselves off to Fuertaventura for two weeks, i get easter week off with work so thought i may as well make the most of it and considering i have no scans etc and DR for 5 weeks should break things up  So where's your mobi?? will be lovely for you to get away especially now your nearly on the Stimms - things are moving quick - i'm sure it doesnt seem it! Hopefully the break will give you a wee boost!

Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

Yella I bled on my first icsi while dring for about 3 days. Origin said it was normal happens to about 10% of people. 

What a bloody miserable day! Lucky you Velma- would kill for a few days in the sun. Off to donegal for a few days over Easter lets hope this weather breaks before then


----------



## Velma

mariabelfast - hope you have a lovely time - Donegal is lovely - if it was like it was last week would be lovely!

Velma x


----------



## Lychee

Hi Girls,

I haven't been on in a couple of days and missed a few good posts! sorry!  I got AF  and went in for my baseline scan this am.  They found a few cysts (none more than 30cm), bloods were clear, so I can start the HRT on the 4th of April.  My next scan is the 16th.  

Ava- I'm doing a series of acu this time with my FET.  I did it with my first IVF, but it didn't work.  I don't think the therapist was that good---I'm going to a good one now that is Chinese and was trained there.    I'm going to try to go every wk leading up to the ET then once before the transfer and one soon after.  I want to go a few hours before ET, but I don't know if I can squeeze it in--my clinic is 45 mins away.  I see you're a knitter?  I would love to learn!

Velma-Have a great holiday! I never heard of keeping out of the sun during DR.  I'd say you'll be fine  
Tessykins-I hope you got your schedule.  What's the news?

What's the scoop with pineapple juice and ET?  Do I drink it before/after/both?  What else should I eat/drink


----------



## norma30

hello everyone

feeling much better today   
went shopping yesterday GAP have a sale on so that cheered me up no end
due to start stimms on thursday   when is the best time to do the jabs morning or evening ?

cant find u girls on ** im crap at finding people totally addicted to bubble island and  bejewelled blitz

not going away this easter dh is working so no chance 

lots of    to everyone
todays weather is soooo bad thought it was supposed to be summertime  lol
norma30


----------



## Babypowder

Bjp     great news on your scan  

Yella, I had the bleed both times d/r, just phone and check, but yip they say that means your responding well-and everything will be 'quiet' as they say at baseline scan  

Whats with the       and now their saying      

Hope you all are well.

SW did you speak with Origin  

Niceday great your started  

Have been at Groomsport all day, hardly the weather like, only home but had a nice dinner with Mumsy dearest


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies 

there seems to be sooo many of you starting stimms so soon.   

niceday im so glad you have got started  you feeling more like its happening for you now  

BP -im sorry to hear you are feeling bloated and crampy but thats how i have been feeling so i hope its a good sign of nice healthy follies growing - when is your next scan   

sw - what about origin?  

lychee - i hope your cysts arent anywhere near 30CM    as you might explode   im guessing that was a typo and was meant to be 30 MM lol 
i was hoping to do actu before ec on wed am but we wont have teh time to.. will be going pre and post transfer  though. dont know if it will make a difference but at least i will be seeing it through to the end lol. my dr is also from china and was trainied there and is soooo  lovely - he even arranged for me to attend the branch closer to the hospital on wed to help me fit it in but even with that i wont be able to make it 

all this talk of holidays is making me dream of where i would like to go ... dream on bjp lol


----------



## Babypowder

Hi BJP,

Next scan Thurs      though had to nip to Origin today to get more needles have been d/r for that bl00dy long  
Can I just ask where your actual ovaries sore-I have like period type cramps-keep checking when I go to the loo that theres no blood.


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - excellent news on your scan  .      Good luck for Wednesday 

Phoned RFC today and will be starting with my May   . can't wait to start    

I'm away  to harvest my soya beans on **


----------



## Tessykins

Hey girls, I see you've been busy, busy, busy as always!  I've been up 2 my eyes over the last few days with work so haven't had the chance to post.  Again, I see there has been good and bad news.  So sorry Bunty about your bfn - It's hard pet.

Well done BJP on your scan - I felt bloated to the extreme when on stimms - told my dh I felt like a big unmilked cow!  Oh what a lovely sexy image that conjured up!  But it's a good sign for plenty of eggs - I was even sore when I walked - very uncomfortable!

Yella, I had break through bleed too when d/r, phoned rfc too and nurse told me it was a good sign as I was getting read of old lining ready for a fresh one.

It's good 2 see all you girls are in good form and hello to everyone.

We finally heard from rfc - have app next fri, just a pre-treatment one and they'll give me the rest of my meds.  They'll give me the date of e/t then too      Can't wait to find out when then big day will be.  Only concern is that my sis is getting married at start of May and I'm worried bout being on the 2ww at the wedding or, even worse, about to test!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone. This is the first time this evening i've been on cos i'm still at this baking lark. Up to my elbows in chocolate.

Yella hope you enjoyed your weekend. I think the bleeding is normal enough cos the nurse told me that it could happen. 

Niceday thats great that you are started. Don't worry the time will pass quick enough. As for me, i'm still waiting for the witch to appear. Its taking its bloody time. Getting quite impatient now.

Norma glad you are feeling better today.

Velma you lucky thing. A wee holiday just sounds so lovely. The only one i'll get is in my dreams.  

BP good luck for thursday. I had pain in my ovaries during stimms, really quite uncomfortable. Try not to worry. Hopefully everything will be good at the scan on Thursday.

Tessy thats fabulous news. Eventually!! They really take their time about things.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Emma

Any word on when you're getting started?


----------



## MissE

Hi Tessy,

Have to phone in on day one of next AF which should be coming any time now.........hopefully. Bit unpredictable so still waiting at the mo. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hope you haven't to wait too long pet.  If it doesn't come soon phone the rfc and tell them cos I was told that if mine hadn't come by the 17th March they would have brought me in for a scan and given me something to start it (prob because I've pcos and periods are usually irregular).  Thankfully it came on 14th March!  I started d/r on day 1 of af, again cos am irregualr and they couldn't have known when day 21 was.  If urs are irregular, you should phone rfc and suggest this to them.


----------



## Tessykins

By the by girls, my Zita West cd arrived and I've had headphones glued to my head ever since!  Had a bad cold on Fri and took a hot whiskey (I know, I'm bold!) and went to bed with 2 paracetemol and the cd, well, I don't know which of the three did the job but I went out like a light and didn't wake up till about 11 of Sat!  Happy days!

Iknow some of u girls have used the cd and I would also recommend it - can't wait till I get 2 parts 2 and 3 of the cd - e/t and 2ww.  Roll on!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp -  yes my ovaries were achy - they now feel like 2 lead weights dangling about inside me - this only happened over the last 2-3 days but before that i felt twinges and uncomfortable is the best way to describe it ! so hopefully a good sign for you responding well    good luck for thursday ! i will be at home lurking waitig to hear how you got on! by the way just  wait another couple of days until your (.)(.) start to kill you. my tummy and my (.)(.) were so achy last night that i didnt sleep very well and now im wrecked ! oh what joys you have to look forward too  

tessy - i tossed up about getting the cd and now i wish i had - it was DH that put me off getting it and now its way too late for me now to order one 

i had a DRAMA last night - took my last spray and had a mini celebration when i got the ovatrelle trigger shot out of the packet and was liek 'yeh my last jab'    but when i took the cover off the needle looked dodgy to DH and when we examined it closer some drug was coming out the top and there was a 'kink' in the needle.  

when i touched my skin ready to put it in the needle bent at the kink and broke    we tried to put the remaining needle in but with no 'sharp' bit it wouldnt go in. of course by now it was 10 past tirgger time and i was     DH got on teh phone to his colleague and arranged to meet her to get an insulin suringe which he collected and got back home with in 20mins - record time... all the while i was pacing the floor and     - how could it go so wrong at the last

anyway back at home DH did the trick and dispensed the contents of the syringe into teh empty insulin syrine(a very small syringe) by injecting it through the broken needle - when we looked at teh scale we realised we had lost about 0.04 of 0.5mls and that made me    even more. but we got the rest in and only 40 past trigger time. 

i was so worried i phoned RFC and teh man coulndt raise any of the midwives but asked what doc i was under and he got McFaul   to call me back which he did immediately. i explained what happened about the late dose and teh missing quantity and he was so lovely and told me not to worry and make sure i got some rest ( he knew i was very anxious) . he explained that there is mroe in the syringe than i would actually need and thus the tiny amount that was lost would be ok   and that i could just tell teh FRC on wed i was half an hour late   so that calmed me down  and now i just      all turns out ok 

i knew something had to go wrong ! lets just hope thats it and im over it


----------



## Lychee

Morning girls,

I missed who it was yesterday (now I can't find the post!) But, yeah the cysts are 30mm not cm!!!  I had to double check after I read that though 

Miss E- I hope you get   very soon.  It's so annoying waiting for it. Try the hot water bottle on ur tum at nighttime.

Tessykins-I love the CD too.  I fall asleep nearly every time I listen to it.  I wonder if that's a good thing?

BJP- You poor thing!  That needle drama is just too much.  It's great that your doctor was so helpful about it.  

I'm off on my Easter hols and am contemplating cleaning?  The weather is so cold and nasty outside, I'd rather go back to bed.    

Bye bye for now.  I'm looking forward to everyone's updates!  to all.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Tessy my af is usually so all over the place so if it hasn't come by the end of the week i'll phone rfc. Haven't tried the zita west cd so might look into getting it.

BJP what a horrible ordeal you've had.   That sounds like a nightmare but at least you got most of the trigger shot into you. Well done to your DH, quick thinking getting another syringe. Your doc sounds lovely cos he phoned you back and reassured you. Hoping everything else goes well. Stay positive.   

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi MissE 

I have the Zita CD if you want a lend.  Ihave it on my ipod.  I can post it to you or we can meet up and I can give you it.

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  anyone up for a 


BJP2008 hows you today mrs what a pa-lave with with your trigger good old DH for thinking on his feet   and great to hear McFaul phoned you straight back  ...i`m sure you can`t wait til tomorrow now   

BP hows you doing today then? i feel like i`m stuck in ground hog day so bored in work  i sent a wee PM to Babydreams 

Maria i`m off to Donegal too over Easter lets hope the weather has a complete turn around very soon  

Lychee i`m using a chinese doc too i think he`s great and have every confidence in him i`m off today for a session

Tessy & Miss E the relaxation cds are great i found it helped me get off to sleep every time  

Hopeful great you`ve got the go ahead for May just another few weeks and it`ll be all go for you  

Norma glad your feeling better did ya buy anything nice in Gap??

Velma soooooo jealous your off to the   you enjoy every minute of it  

Niceday howdy whats the craic??

I have to admit girls after all your talk of red socks i bought a pair on ebay   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> I have to admit girls after all your talk of red socks i bought a pair on ebay


     go yella. Sure its just another form of PMA I've got my socks on so all is good 

BJP omg what a drama-thank-goodness for your DH, i'd have freaked. Thats good your all set to go 

Girls I use the relaxation cd aswell Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz every time for me, my wee furbaby lays beside me and is usually snoring before me, but i've warned her no 'welcoming a child to your womb'  that my job    

Any girls waiting on there golden ticket? I received mine from RFC im top of the list, there is a difference in cost, saving around 700 to 800 pound, not to be sniffed at but at the same time I don't have the car park, admin staff, walk by the maternity unit, the waiting room with no seats  im happy to pay the extra, though the RFC do have better stats 
So will phone and cancel it and hopefully that'll bump someone up the list


----------



## Moonbeam08

Niceday ! Are u serious ? Can I borrow your CD ? Massive hugs

I can meet I somewhere later or I can post it if I want but I wouldn't want it lost in the post! Yikes


----------



## Moonbeam08

Opps sorry niceday because I was chatting about the CD earlier this morn I thought you were talking to me !


----------



## niceday1971

Hi BJP

surely you can have it and then pass it on to MissE.  Text me to arrange pick up.

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ahh bless I niceday!

One problem I have changed phones and your number must be stored on old phone not my Sim Grr!

Can I SMS me and I will reply xo


----------



## wee emma

i have the cd too, you can have it or i could try and burn you a copy?


----------



## norma30

hi girlies!!!!! 

justy want to know when is the best time to do the jabs for stimms morning or afternoon? i start mine on thursday  

got some lovely tops out of gap 4.99 each such a bargain!!!!

this weather sucks

BJP - what a nightmare with ur needle ur dh is a smartypants for getting u a new syringe well done him

I found a red shirt im going to wear that!!

BP thats so nice of you to bump someone up the list



going to find something for tea 

norma30 xx


----------



## mariabelfast

What a panic BJP but 10 out of 10 for your dh. The needle on my trigger was bent too but thankfully didnt break, they must be very delicate.
Norma as for jabs ?I did morning rather than afternoon cos I work job share and am out 3 afternoons a week and it made sense not to be carting jabs about with me.
Yella Donegal weather not looking too optimistic but got hotel with a pool so dd will be happy. Her & her daddy can prune while I look out at the rain with a good book.
Hello everyone else & welcome back wee Emma


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies - its snowing really badly here and my lights keep flickering off and on  

wee emma - thankyou so much for your kind offer of the cd but i met up with NIceday earlier on and had a wee chat and she has lent it to me and im playing pass the parcel with it as MissE is to borrow it next lol   

im getting a bit anxious about tomorrow now and niceday was great and let me waffle on about my concerns which got rid of some of my nervous energy. bless you niceday thankyou so much for the lovely   and all your   as well as your cd  i hope your head is feeli better

i got another surprise when i got home. my neighbour phoned to tell me that a parcel from amazon had arrived for me . this puzzled me    as i knew neither me or DH had ordered anything. i opened it to find the sex and the city COMPLETE boxset which my bestest pal has bought for me tkeep me occupied and smiliing during the 2ww  isnt that the nicest thing Ever!?!?!?!? I COULD SQUEEZE HER UNTIL SHE BURSTS SHE HAS MADE ME SO HAPPY     and also  that she cares so much 


i guess (apart from teh pain ) the only thing im worried about if we get lots of eggs and hopefully some embies out of them that they will decide to freeze all. although at the last scan that wasnt mentioned and i know that they tend to look at the whole clinical picture apart from just numbers of follies twhen making that decision. and if all goes well ET will be friday afternoon. 

tessy /MIssE - when did they inform you it would be freeze all? at EC or when you phoned embryologist the next day


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone. God these cds are doing the rounds. Hopefully it will be lucky for us all.

Don't worry BJP, i'm sure everything will be ok. They said at my last scan they would consider freeze all even though i felt well at that point. On day of ec they confirmed that decision cos when they started procedure they saw so many follies and ovaries were massive. I only started to get sick after EC. I think if they had any concerns they would have mentioned it at your last scan yesterday. Really hoping everything goes well tomorrow and your wee eggies get jiggy after that.         .

Niceday thats lovely that you are lending your cd out. Thanks. 

Norma i did my jabs in the morning. I asked the nurse at my pretreatment visit and they said morning was best. Wishing you luck for your first one.

Where is this weather coming from. The snow is wild, really snowing heavy and the ground is pure white.  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all keeping well. Thinking of you all.   

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - thankfully dr traub didnt mention anything like freeze all or anything at my last scan but i cant help but think he would leave the news for EC doc to deliver but i have to take heart in that i have done well to get to this point and that whatever happens happens and as long as i get some embies i dont mind what happens although i dearly want to see this process through at this point.      

tessy - when did they first  mention freeze all to you


----------



## norma30

BJP good luck for tomorrow   


norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

thanks norma -  

do i need to bring anything with me? apart from DH that is


----------



## Lychee

Hi BJP,

Best of luck with the EC tomorrow.  Last summer when I had my EC I felt so ill afterwards.  I desperately wanted to have the ET and ended up getting two really good blastocysts put back in.  It was a BFN...I was slightly OHSS and I know they say this can't prevent pregnancy, in my case I think it did.  I was soo bloated...Couldn't really move around during the 2ww.  I think in the long run I should have froze them all...Looking back I would have, so don't be too worried if they suggest this to you...honestly.  I know you've been through so much and just want to see it through


----------



## Moonbeam08

thankyou for the reassurance lychee i really do appreciate you popping up and sharing that story with me    

i guess whatever happens from here on in is outta my control and i have to accept what they suggest is for the best    

but i wont give up    of a fresh transfer just yet and that being the first step towrds that magic BFP   

if it is to be Fet then ok my jouney might be streched out a little but in the long run if it is a step closer (with longer strides) towards that magic bfp then it will be worth it wont it   

i cant wait to get to this time thursday when i know if we have embies or not.... 

everything from trigger shot on is new territory for me


----------



## Babypowder

BJP        for e/c and   for plenty of eggies              BP


----------



## Moonbeam08

On our way to rfc!
I never found red socks anywhere so I have a red jumper on instead and my face fluffy socks! Oh the things we do lol 

Niceday I have Just been listening to zita. 

Luckily she only had an effect on me and dh stayed awake!

Bless him.


----------



## MissE

Hi BJP, wishing you loads of luck for today. Hope they get loads of lovely wee eggies.    

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - Good luck for EC today


----------



## yellazippy

BJP best of luck for today heres to lots of super quality eggs


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar     

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr     

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr       OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP~all the best for EC today hope you get loads of wee   eggs


----------



## yellazippy

Girls BP and I ran into Babydreams on another thread and she has her  

She has been lurking our thread and wishes everyone good luck with tx   

I`m busy in work but will get back on later with some personals


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies 

EC went really well. The drugs are class    getting my  out is as glamourous as always. 

Dr Williamson did my collection and i think she is just lovely to the core   so was a lovely nurse called oonagh  

when she put the probe in she was areally pleased with what she saw. she said that all the follies were big and a really good size and there werent any stragglers.  

i was starting to float around the room at this stage and was chatting away which isnt like me lol 

at the end of the proceedure she told me that i had 8 lovely eggies. all of which looked very healthy as they were all big and the same size and there were no smallish ones amongst them whcih she siad can happen sometimes. so i thinhk i have been very lucky.

in recovery DH stroked my head while he read my readers digest (he was bored at this point) and has treated me like a princess ever since.   i love my DH i think im the luckiest girl in the world .. but then we all feel the same dont we.. when we need teh support from our DH's they never let us down.

i have to phone at 10.15 in the morning... believe me it cant come quick enough. i hope out of those 8 we get some healthy embies by the morning.    

Dh's    apparently were fine as well. so fingers crossed they like eachother nd teh   take my eggies out to dinner and treat them like ladies and then get on with getting jiggy with it ... perhaps up until now they have been shy and just needed formally introduced xoxox


----------



## Babypowder

Just logged on there BJP I think your still high 


BJP2008 said:


> . so fingers crossed they like eachother nd teh  take my eggies out to dinner and treat them like ladies and then get on with getting jiggy with it ... perhaps up until now they have been shy and just needed formally introduced xoxox


8 is super and                        they get jiggy tonight    

Couldn't you just put Dr Williamson in a bap and eat her-She is such a wonderful Dr


----------



## Babypowder

[email protected] im next


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP - lol now you know how i felt when i said i was bricking it when my name moved up the list lol 
i think i might still be a bit spaced out but im a bit   anyway so you wouldnt be able to tell the difference lol

you are SOOOO right about Dr Williamson i could have her in a bap , plain bread, with a scone or anything for lunch or dinner lol 

i hope WHEN   we get some embies   she does the transfer


----------



## Babypowder

She did my e/c aswell    Hopefully you get her for transfere    

Well get some rest you, you'll need all your energy for your emmbies being transfered     is it Sat for you?


----------



## Moonbeam08

i thought it would be but at my final scan Dr traub said friday afternoon.... so that is only a 2 day transfer whcih worries me slightly .... but suppose i cant think about that yet.. i hope this time tomorrow im on    and not


----------



## Babypowder

You will be on   PMA PMA


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BJP thats fab getting 8 eggies. Hopefully they'll have plenty of fun tonight. Definitely agree with BP, i think you are still completely spaced out. What the hell did you get, my drugs sucked, didn't do a thing for me. 
One of the fellas in work was standing behind me when i read your post and i thought he was going to keel over he laughed that much. Thinks we are all dirty birdies.
Thats fab that you are getting your et done on friday. Just rest plenty and get yourself ready.       

BP is it real yet? Not too long now. Its getting so exciting.  

I agree Dr Williamson is a wee dote. 

Catch up later. Getting cleared up cos i'm hoping to sneak off early.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Congratulations Babydreams - Am sure your delighted may the positives continue!

BJP2008 - glad to hear 8 eggs - fab!! hope the next stages are as good!   

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Girls and Lurkers  Im due my first Follie scan tomorrow at origin-

Do I take my Gonal F before scan

The RFC always said to wait til after scan, then they get a truer reading, but nurses at Orign never mentioned it and I can't be assed to phone-their always in such a fluster and its like your bothering them 

My scan isn't til 1.45pm I take my Gonal F at 7am usually.

Anyone know?

JK32 did they say to you about tomorrow?

Thanks girls


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP - i honestky dont know   i would be inclined to wait until after scan as then they can adjust the dose if needs be but since there is such a time difference im not sure at all   sorry im no help  

good luck and i cant wait to hear how your follies are getting on


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awww BJP, 8 eggies is fantastic!!! Good luck tomorrow sending lots of    for some love action in the love lab!  

Bunny xxxx


----------



## JK32

babypowder, they didnt tell me either but i was going to go on ahead and take my injection tomorrow - think the scan on Monday we take after.. I know i was the same in the Royal i took my injections after scans but then the appointments were all early....

it says to take the injection approx every 24hrs... so im going to just go with that..  

just going to have my tea so will be back on in 10mins xx


----------



## JK32

Whoops BP mean to say going to take my injection tomorrow morning as usual.. xx


----------



## JK32

Right, that didnt take me long to scoff my tea  

BJP - fantastic news!!!! well done you... lets hope that they are getting jiggy as we speak     I hope your lying up and keeping your tummy nice and warm and your getting spoilt rotten  

What is the weather like at the minute!!!! Typical!! we get a few days off and the weather is crap...

My mum is going to see a psychic 2mor night... she doesnt know we are going through treatment at the minute.. She thinks its coming up, but i didnt tell anyone the last time and thought i would do the same this time.. I'm wondering will they pick up anything about me, but also worried incase my mum tells me something i dont want to hear... ahhh im sure she will know not to tell me...

So hows everyone else doing?? 

Big   Miss E, Velma, yellazippy, ladyhex, Norma30, niceday, Sw, bunty, lychee and to everyone ive missed out 

j xxx


----------



## emak

BJP congrats on great egg count good luck for phone call in the morning ....bet you will hardly sleep a wink tonight   

BP when i was at Origin i was always told not to take gonal f before scan ,i use to bring it with me and do it afterwards,but i see your scan isnt until afternoon ,mines were always around 8-9 am cause i was getting bloods too ,i think you should either ring the emergency number or call the clinic at 8 am when it opens....good luck huni 

Hope everyone is hanging in there and keeping sane      
Emma


----------



## JK32

Emak, just saw you posting there - wanted to say a huge congrats!!!! You have always been a tower of strength for all the girlies on here!! How are you keeping you getting a bump yet??  

Now i'm a bit worried about injection.. i usually take mine at 6.10 in the morning,, 3mor will take it at 7ish... so i'll be on my way to work before clinic opens.... oh dear!! 

BP set you a pm..

x


----------



## norma30

Babydreams- congratulations hun!!  

BJP - 8 eggies thats great, lol about eggies and spermies being introduced   


my jabs start tomorrow am having a complete block as to how to do them!!!!!

doesnt the weather suck today?

hello to everyone sorry i cant remember everyones name i have the memoryspan of a goldfish

norma30xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma the fact your colleague thinks we are dirt birds made me lol   well i tell you what .. i hope my eggies are wee eggie tarts and say to the    hey boys.. wanna come upstairs and just forget about going out to dinner and just get on with it  

apparently i have to   every morning which im not looking forward to.. maybe i will just stand on scales and keep my eyes closed but then whats the point doh ! i know im quite slight but i have piled it on over the last 2 weeks !

bunny, emac, BP,JK norma and velma thanks for all the     for my wee eggies getting VIOLATED tonight      keep it coming xoxo


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks emak and girls  

I will phone in the morn, I was thinking the same at RFC you where there at the crack of dawn so my jab was never that much later than normal, but nearly 2pm is a bit much.

Hope everyone is well  

My DP brought me in a lovely bunch of roses earlier as a goodluck for my scan   bless him.

Wohoo red socks all the way tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - Congratulations on 8 eggies   . 
Lets hope the Barry White CD is playing, candles are lit and some jiggy jiggy happening   

BP - I had most of my scans in the morning but had one later around 11.30 one time and told me to take my injection as normal for that one and to inform them that I  had it taken so they could account for it in the scan and bloods..


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BJP you are hilarious. I bet your eggs will be wee eggie tarts and get plenty of action.         for tomorrow.

BP good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope those wee follies are growing nicely.     What a sweetheart your dp is. How lovely to get flowers. 

Norma you poor thing. Try to stay calm. Your brain will kick into action just in time for the jabs. Good luck. 

JK hopefully the psychic will tell your mum loads of good things for you.

Emak hope you and baba are keeping well.

Hi to all, velma tessy, niceday, yella, ladyhex, sw, lychee, hopeful, wee emma, bunty and anyone else i've missed. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## emak

JK thanks for the lovely message ...am i getting a bump? Honestly i have balloned in size ,i am just sooooooo bloated looking and nothing fits have been trying to get new clothes but just feel so fat and frumpy nothing looks nice on me ,im not pg enough for mat tops /dresses so have now ended up buying "big" girls clothes ,my   is the size of a bus    

Miss E we are not too bad v tired and a bit sickish ,even had to take day off work sick today was feeling so rough...but hey i aint complaining have waited years for this     

BP how nice of your dp to buy you flowers ,my man would NEVER be so thoughtful   

Hows all the rest of yous girls keeping tonight ?


----------



## jooles

Hi Ladies  

well its been a looooooooonnnnnggggg time since ive posted on these boards but im always lurking and seeing how you are all doing   congrats to all the girls and dhs who have got their BFPs and   and   to the girls and dhs who havent got the result you wanted or who are currently waiting on results 

i stayed off ff for a long time after failed private ivf treatment in glasgow in september   i have not had any treatment since but have been going to an acupuncturist who is amazing!!!!! i have had 2 very light periods in last 2 months after years of not having natural periods or ones that came after ovulation induction so im convinced acupuncture is working    

anyhoo............got home today to find my letter of offer for nhs ivf treatment   bit shocked as we were not expecting anything until may!!! so they have asked me for details of may period although i have to phone them tomoro to inform them that i dont have regular periods! 

i was wondering if anybody would have an idea of when treatment would be likely to start if they are looking for may's date??

its good to get back on the board and i look forward to cycling with you all in the future  

jooles


----------



## niceday1971

BP all the best for tomorrow.

BJP bet your eggies are getting jiggy with it right now.  

Hi to everyone else.

I had a really bad day yesterday had to go to bed when I got home from work had a stinking migrane, dont know if it was the drugs or if it was caffeine withdrawal.  had a better day today only another 39 days to go! lol

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi jooles

I remember you from September time.  Your tx will start 21 days after your May period.

Lx


----------



## Sparty

BJP - Congratulations on the 8 eggs, fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies tomorrow


----------



## Lychee

Hi Girls,

I just want to say how lovely it is to have you guys here to chat with re all this fertility jazz.  It's so difficult to talk to family and friends as most of them have NO CLUE what's going on and most of them don't have the motivation to really try to understand it (not saying I blame them ).  Thanks!

Yellazippy- Thanx for adding me to the list---we've got the same ET date!

BJP- That's fabulous news!  I hope you're feeling good.  Keep resting and taking it easy for Friday!!! 

Babydreams-BFP! Congrats!  ? 

Jooles- Welcome!  Yes, I love acu as well.  I really believe there's something to it.  I'm going to start going 2x week up till my ET.  How often are you going?  I wonder if 2x week is necessary? 

Well,   TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BJP       for today. Hope you get lovely wee embies.

BP good luck for your scan today.      those follies are growing nicely.

Welcome back jooles. Thats great news that you got your letter for treatment. As niceday says it will be 21 days after your May period when you start.

Catch up later.  Have to run.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

im on    !

im just of the phone from Rfc -the embryologist told me we had done very well and have 7.. yes 7 one cell fertilised embies all at the correct stage.

i actually    down the phone! i have been up since 7.30 and have been trying to keep myself busy ever since. time goes so slow !

she explained re SET to me and that if we got a grade a4cell tomorrow one would go back and then decisions made as to how many would be of to freeze. she said if they were not as good as a Agrade then they might put 2 back. 

im up for ET at 2.15-2.30 tomorrow i cant remember which time so will turn up for 2.15 anyway.

thats the first major hurdle over 

I feel like len goodman and feel like yelling SEVEN.


----------



## Velma

BJP2008 - fab news so delighted for you - youve done well ! Hope ET goes well!  

jooles - Good you got your letter, they will usually start you on day 21 but be aware that it seems very busy so they will delay your treatment but keeping you on DR for longer - there are a few of us on 5 or 6 weeks! But it's a start!

Glad to see everyone in good spirits!  Unfortunately i have been very emotional - so wont drag down the thread - just not checking in here so much at the mo! Heading on hols tho on sat - so want to wish everyone all the best for the two weeks i wont be checking - Hope all goes great for those moving to next stage and testing 

Velma x


----------



## MissE

BJP thats fantastic news. You shout with joy all you like. Really pleased for you. Hope all goes well tomorrow.     

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

BJP2008 WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO fab news on 7 fertilizing     

Best of luck with ET tomorrow    hope you have a relaxing weekend with your feet up  

Velma is the devil spray getting you down  i`ve my good and bad days too..the sore heads are the worst  enjoy your 

Hang in there you will get through it though it probably doesn`t feel like it right now  

Jooles welcome back great news on your letter of offer  best of luck this cycle  

MissE hi any buns on the go today mmmmmmmmmmmmm 

BP good luck with your scan today it all seems to have come round again so quickly  i start jabs on monday  

Bunnykins hi anything happening yet with your tx??

Emak just loving your ticker... 8 weeks already   the sickness isn`t nice but it must be reassuring for you  

JK32 best of luck with your scan too i won`t be around to hear how you all get on later today so lots of       for you and BP. I wonder if the psychic will be any good  though i went to one myself in December and wish i hadn`t coz she mentioned everything except babies (just asked me if i had any) i was gutted for weeks so don`t take it too seriously as it can really mess with all your positivity  

Norma hows you feeling today did the ole  go ok for you this morning 

Lychee how are you feeling if you`re like me its a mixture of nerves and excitement    

Hi to everyone else out there 

I hope you all have a great weekend maybe the weather will improve but i doubt it 

I`m off to Donegal later today and i can`t wait to be honest...i`m gona chill read and not much else


----------



## Lychee

Hi BJP..7 is fab!  Best of luck tomorrow.   

Velma-  I know the headaches on the DR are terrible.  Mine lingered on and off for about a week, but now they seem to be gone.  Have a great time on your holiday---You lucky thing! It'd be great to get off this island---the way the weather has been  

Yellazippy-  Yes, defo nerves and more nerves.  I get these   feelings followed by really negative ones.  I know the et is weeks down the road, but I've already been preparing myself not to test early.   I did last time and it made the 2ww horrendous, as it was BFN the entire time (obviously)!  I'm going to let the blood test be the one and only...Am I crazy?  So, you're starting injections on Monday?  I start the oral tablets Sunday.  I wonder why some clinics use the tablets and other the injections?  U poor thing!   Enjoy Donegal!


----------



## yellazippy

Lychee i`m with you my mood swings like a pendulum too positive-negative tears-laughter   

I have to say i dont mind the injections but pills sound so much easier 

As for testing early   after hearing soooo many horror stories on here about testing early  

I`m definitely with you in the _*NO WAY*_ am i testing early   i get that far


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - WOW 7 is fantastic    Hope it all goes well tomorrow and put your feet up for a couple of days after.

Jooles - Hopefully we will be starting tx together, I will start tx with my May period...

Yellazippy - Enjoy Donegal


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls  

BJP whoooooohhhhhoooooo naughty eggies        lucky number 7  

  haven't been able to get on this am at all-my puter kept saying error  

Anyway-Yella enjoy Donegall  

Velma are you having Accu? it really hepled my headaches when d/r-I was getting full migraines but since accu its all settled.

Jooles welcome back  

Jk32 you where right the DR was just lovely  

Gilrs I met the very pretty     JK32 at Origin today, had a quick chat then had to go for my scan, but its great to put a name to a face.

My scan went well had the most lovely Dr Who's name I can't remember   he was so gentle and took his time called out every follie and size and then showed me, he kept saying ok sweetheart-which is something small but when your lying there its so reassuring   Looks like I have around 6-7 each side              their ok cause they where different sizes   

The big news is Im ready to rock, so e/c being brought forward to Monday-so the Easter bunny will truely be bringing the eggies                    they had tried to book me in for Sat but too busy so Monday it is, My lining is also ready.

Chat later, im away to get organising


----------



## MissE

OMG BP thats great news. Lovely number of follies and how exciting your ec date has been brought forward. Hopefully the easter bunny will bring you loads of eggies.       everything goes well.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar     

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr      

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr      OTD - 16 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr      OTD -22 Apr

Ava2          DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lychee      DR - 11 Mar        Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 29 Apr      OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## yellazippy

Just ready for the off but couldn`t resist a last check to see if our scan ladies had posted   

BP great news all is looking well good luck with EC monday i`ll be thinking of you


----------



## Bunny-kins

Woohooo!        that's brillliant news huni! 

lots of  for ET tomorrow! Make sure you put your feet up and hope the 2ww comes around quickly for you! 

Hi Yellazippy... I'm waiting for my consent appointment on 20th April so will have a dummy ET then. DH is having his Andrology on Tuesday ready for the consent appointment. I'm hoping i'll get more of an idea when things will start moving, i'm thinking it will be May/June time.

I've been lurking about checking up on you all but haven't had much to say really and you lot sure do talk!!  Once I know whats happening i'll join in the fun! 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for OTD, due to start and who are waiting for EC and ET! I have a feeling this thread is going to be a very lucky one for us all! 

Lots of love to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Babydreams, great news, well done mrs.
BJP - Loving the SEVEN (len Goodman) comment   7 is fab, good luck for et tomorrow
Hi to all, too lazy to write any more - its been a long week  so glad its friday tomorrow  xxx


----------



## JK32

BJP brilliant news!!! looks like your eggies and DH swimmers had a good time last nite   Hope your resting up now as you have a big day tomorrow  

Babypowder was great to meet you today!! As you say great to put a face to the name!! Could laugh at ya - very pretty!!! Must be the drugs your on      Doctors name was Dr.Winston Justin.. glad you liked him too!! He really put me at ease and like you, he called out every follie and size.. Thats brilliant news that you are going for egg collection on Monday - lots of eggs for easter   What time are you up at I have 6 on one side and 4 on the other, the biggest measuring 13mm so my e/c should be wednesday if all goes according to plan.. Origin was really quiet today.. Really hope all goes well with you, you've been pregnant before so i just     that it all goes smoothly this time.. lots of         for you  

Yellazippy, hope you have a fab time in Donegal, hope this weather keeps up, you'll  be getting your bikini out  . My mums appointment with the psychic has been cancelled! this is the 2nd time in a week so i think its a sign she's not s'pposed to go.. so at least i wont be wondering if they told her anything good or bad.. like you said, i would prob hang on every word!! 

Hopeful - great news that you are going to be starting soon - im sure you cant wait now that you've got the golden ticket!!

Thats me off work now for a week and a half - happy days!!! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all having a good Thursday!!

jk xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i keep yelling SEVVVVEEEEN ! te he he         

BP and JK its lovely you both have such a nice ..it really makes all the difference doesnt it?

BP thats such wonderful news about your follies   they must be super follies and with that number no wonder you are crampy lol.. i bet your boobies get sore over the weekend.. mark my words lol  

JK - you really sound like you are well on track - i cant wait to share the 2ww with you an BP   

hopeful - you will be up before you know it  

yella you are off on hols you lucky bunny you .. im soooooo jealous.. i hope you remember to move your bikini straps so you dont get tan lines   DONt LET THE SPRAY GET YOU DOWN HUNNY  and nor should you lychee.. a means to an end and god bless understanding DH's 

niceday - how are you feeling today? are you still getting headaches? 
norma - how did your first day of stimms go? i flet much better once on them for a couple of days 

bunny, MissE, velma, sparty, yella hopeful and lychee   thanksyou so much for the embie dancing it has really made me chuckle tonight

i hope i havent forgotten anyone ..    to all..
im going to actu pre and post transfer tomorrow and had reflexology today. im so chilled out i feel on top of the world. lets just hope tomorrow will bring more good news

i still cant believe 7 eggies are wee tarts and one was to lady like to let 'yer man' in


----------



## JK32

bJP I'm sure you have been on   all day!! What time are you in at in the morn?? Are you taking the 2ww off?? 

Dont be counting on me joiing you and BP on 2ww, didnt get that far last time   We are doing ICSI this time so    that we get as far as e/t.. I am so worried that its all going to happen again, it was one of the worst phone calls i have ever made!! 

having a nice   really does make all the difference!! though why is it you never get to see the same doc!! Even DH was all pleased cos the doc was all chatty to him and was involving him in the whole scan - Shouting out how many follies he saw etc...

Am trying to stay off F/B have been playing bejwelled for the past hour!!!! I need to get a life!!  

xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

JK - having made that phonecall this moring and feeling sick for 3 hours before it i know exactly what you are thinking about   it must have been awful last time 

i felt really negative for quite a while and the ladies on here picked me up and wouldnt allow it and i wont let you feel neg about this cycle either ..     all the way .. you are watching your baby being made and that is the most amazing thing. ICSI will work for you and you have to believe that. fill those follies with    and let the rest take care of itself.. easy said i know.. but my DH just says to me .. ' will worrying help?'of course it doesnt.. ONE DAY AT A TIME.. enjoy your last few days of not being PUPO or BFP and i cant wait to see you on the 2ww with us


----------



## JK32

Ahh thanks BJP    Im just taking things one day at a time...  am going to try and be more   Thanks for that I needed a good talking too!!  

I just saw and advert that 'Mannequin' (sp??) is on tomorrow nite - i love that film!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

hey JK   feel free to    sense into me anytime you feel like it   - you are just right one day at a time hun and everyday is a step closer and thats a very good thing indeed  

i loved that movie- brings me right back to my younger days lol


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls  

JK you will definately get to be PUPO this time pma girl        

I agree with the   to the clinic omg its the worst    

 haha I used to love that film-the guy Hollywood, and a very young Samantha from SATC.

Have to say today was the 1st i've been a bit excited, suppose its all happening now. 

The three Amigos knocked up lol


----------



## Tessykins

BJP - Oh Happy Happy days!!   Delighted for you pet - you must have super-quality eggs (even though they're wee tarts!).  I haven't been on here all week so I'm sorry I couldn't answer ur question about the freeze all - but it doesn't matter now!!  I really wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow - are you taking the 2ww off?

Great news for u too, BP - everything crossed for Monday 

Well, halleluiah - we got our FET date - 12th May     Didn;t get a schedule, but phoned RFC today and they told me.  I was a wee bit shocked cos I thought it would have been earlier.  When I had the e/c done and was told it would be a freeze, Dr told me that I would have FET at Easter, but she was probably trying to appease me!

Anyways, good things come to those who wait...   So we've to pick up meds next week, start oestrogen tablets on the 27th April and then it'll be go go go !  Only thing is, by the time of et I'll have been on spray for about 8 weeks  - I'll be going la la - bit like that at mo anyway!
Guess OTD ( Please God) will be 26th G


----------



## JK32

Love the song from the film - that one by Starship - that us girlies  'nothings going to stop us now!!!' Think that positive attitude is kicking in  

BP - you taking 2ww off?? Still cant believe your having e/c Monday!! Wish i was.. but i'll not be far behind you.. hope your drinking plenty of water!!


----------



## Babypowder

Yeah JK taking the 2wks off, I can't be   with work. What about you ?

Tessikins 8wks   that   spray-dear love you.


----------



## JK32

Nah not going to take it off, would drive myself    so if i go to work at least it might take my mind off it for a while... but i dont go back til Wednesday week anyway and then might take a couple of days off before OTD if i make it that far   .. Like you i really cant be   with work - just need to win the old lottery  

Tessykins OMG on the spray for 8 weeks!!!! Thats wild!!! I wouldnt like to be your DH    IIm moody enough as it is without these drugs!!


----------



## emak

OMG girls you sure can chat ...just a quickie from moi 

BP *WOW* Monday it is then ,delighted for you seems you have lots of eggs in there ,try not to worry so much about different sizes mines ranged from about 19- 26 (mine u there was only 3 ) i see Origin have some new docs in there ,Dr F isnt the exactly full of chat 

BJP FAB embie count good luck for et hopefully you have some for the freezer

JK enjoy your hols lucky duck

Yella hope you dont get blown away in Donegal

Hope the rest of you girls are keeping well

E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks emak   the highest some of mine where was 18mm, but by Monday the rest should have caught up    I will have the hot water bottle stuck to me  

I haven't been religious with the water either-DR Williamson told me before drink to quench your thirst, but don't worry about drowning in 2ltrs every day.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Yup I am indeed taking the 2 weeks off! Starting wed since we are off until then for Easter.

The doc was lovely and signed me off for 4 weeks so I can decide when I'm ready to go back and whether it works or not if I need more time just to ask for it. 
It has meant the world to have such an understanding gp x


----------



## norma30

Hello ladies had my first jab today done it myself didnt think i would be able to do it cause im petrified of needles but am very proud of myself for doing it, but i have been very grumpy all day  let me tell u a few patients felt the sharpe edge of my tongue today cant wait til tomorrow off monday tuesday then back for 4 days then off for 2ww having a bit of a wobble tonight  it has just suddenly hit me that im next for ec after BP

OMG U GIRLS CAN TALK

BJP thats great news  make sure u get plenty of rest

DH is working very late tonight has been at work from 6am and wont be home until  11pm im not amused

sorry no personals tonight am knackered and getting too lazy to type anymore 

night night 

norma30 xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies. BP, BJP and JK you girlies have got to keep up the        vibes. Really    everything goes well.

JK we all won't let you get down in the dumps. We'll try to keep you positive.

BJP good luck for tomorrow.    

Tessy thats fab about getting your date eventually. You poor thing being on that hateful spray for so long. I know you hoped it would be sooner but it won't be long coming around. We're moving through this list fast and furious. Good things come to those who wait. It'll be worth it.

Norma well done you on your first jab. You are very brave especially when you are afraid of needles. Hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Babypowder - thats great ec being brought forward - all the best for it  . 

Babypowder, Lychee, yellazippy - thanks i feel like the DR hasn't started affecting me yet no headaches or anything. But it's the fact that i have been really emotional the last couple of days all seemed to be triggered by my sister sending me a photo of my cousins twins the other day, but it sparked off me addressing just how i am feeling and how i felt that i had no support there - so i think maybe it has worked out well. I am doing accu - jesus if i was't dont really know what kinda wreck of a person i'd be LOL. For anyone interested - got letter in with app for counselling - that was 2 weeks after contacting them and appointment is about 3 weeks away.

I hope you are all feeling more positive at the mo - i know in the last few posts the tx was taking its toll  - Really hope you can get some    back 

Forgot to say to all to have a lovely Easter and enjoy the hols for all those heading away - hope you get some dry days!

Hope it boosts you guys to know that by time i am back only the length of a holiday:
BJP2008 you will have tested
Babypowder you will be 3 days from testing and have done et  
Ava2 you will have done FET and be on the 2ww 
Norma30 you will have had your et
Yellazippy you will be on ec
Lychee you will be preparing for FET
so a big      to you all
And the rest of us girls will be moving up the list too  (Lolly123, Tessykins, Niceday) hopefully we will still be sane    

Wishing you all well!! All positive vibes girls i am hoping for loads of success 

Velma x


----------



## ava2

Hi There everybody,have just been reading back over the thread and laughing at some of the posts,and reading those were some of us gals have been up and down.This is our fourth cycle at present and last so we are praying it works.The highs have been our treatment working first time and us getting our wee man,the lows were a mscarriage and a BFN.

I know how up and down it can be and was once told to go with it,forcing yourself to be a certain way isn't healthy,wallow when you want and enjoy when you are up.

I'm doing ok,met Dr.


----------



## ava2

^idiot  

WHOOPS DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THERE??

Anyways met Dr,Justin last week at downrewg scan,am having Fet and all good.
Next scan on 10th and et on 13th.was my grans lucky no. 13 and i kinda like it too!!
Have arranged a couple of acu appts with a ;ocal lady,interestingly when i asked could i have acu the pm of ET to help with implantation,shw said,God deals with implantation dear,not me.
She sounds lovely if a little quirky!!!!

Good luck everyonr,thinking of you all whatever stage you are at!!!

Ava2 xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Velma that was a lovely message to all us girls. Hope you enjoy your time away  

Ava, hope its lucky number 13 for you-I can never decide if 13 is lucky or not too me   

Hope everyone is well  

BJP this time 2moro you'll be PUPO


----------



## Babypowder

BP


----------



## mariabelfast

just checking in to let you all know  had scan today and its TWINS! DH nearly had a heart attack. Over the moon biut haven't felt much like celebrating. Buried friend today, she died of a brain haemmorage leaving behind 2 wee boys.
So its a bittersweet moment but I do know she'd have been delighted for us.

Anyways hope everyone has a fab break & when i check in after Easter thers loads of good news ,
Maria


----------



## Moonbeam08

maira thats marvelous news ..do you mind me asking what grade and how many cells your little ones were on day 2?


----------



## MissE

Hi Maria. 

So sorry to hear about your friend. Thats very sad. I'm sure you have a lot of mixed emotions today because of the funeral but i just wanted to say congratulations on your news. Twins is absolutely fabulous. I'm delighted for you. 
Have a lovely easter.

BJP how did it go? Hope all went well.

Emma xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Can't stay away! Had 2 grade2 cells put back one 7 & one 6 cell. It was a 3day transfer


----------



## Moonbeam08

maria - you have just given me much needed PMA  

i just had ET day 2 transfer and 2 grade b  4 cell embies put back.     im SOOO pleased to have made it this far   

HOwever I was also GUTTED to hear that we had NO grade A's and that the other 5 embies , although they made it through to 4 cells were grade c and thus arent of good enough quality to freeze  so we have nothing for back up

because the ones put back were grade b i had kinda given up hope already 

would be lovely if anyone who has had success with b grades (4cell on day 2) could step up


----------



## MissE

BJP thats great news that you got 2 put back. I am      really hard that they get nice and cosy and you get your BFP. Do try to stay positive. You've done fabulous to get to this point and i really hope everything works out.

Emma xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Thats sounds great BJP. I was same situation 6 embies were discarded. Wishing you sooooo much luck for the next 2 weeks & congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## Moonbeam08

maria your news really couldnt have hit the board at a better time.... i truely was feeling down in the dumps 

so grade b's do make it  

i actually shed a wee tear and admitted to feeling really disappointed during the ET about the fate of the other 5 and the quality of the ones put back but Dr McFaul was so lovely. he told me that the majority of pregnancies came from grade B's and not A's and that every cycle they are looking and striving for 2 good embies to put back and that is waht we had achieved     he actually went into the embrologist and checked up on my embies and confirmed for teh second time that they were good grade B's and  told me that since they were really happy with what we had i should be as well... ever since i have been trying

i guess just hearing that grade B's do implant and make babies is helping lift my spirits again


----------



## Sparty

BJP - I had grade a's put back between was 6 and 8 cell and got bfn's, so I wud nt worry about the grade!!!    for ur wee embies to snuggle in..lots of      and fingers crossed they will implant for a bfp. 

Marie - sorry to hear about ur friend, but delighted for u and dh, congratultions   

Hi Ava - good luck with the 4th go  

Norma, glad u have ur first jab over 

Ourjay r u still around??

Hi wee emma, how are you?

Big   to all u sniffers, jabbers and 2ww or just plain waiting            to all.

Thank heavens its friday


----------



## Babypowder

BJP congrats on being 

After doing much research my last tx, a 4cell at day two is great, by day three they say between 6-8cell, of course if their higher its a good thing too.
If you take a look on the bumps thread, you will see a pic of loopybuds beautiful daughter Zara who resulted from a single grade b4cell! I always rem her tx cause she was part of the 'team one egg' or TOE as the girls had called it 

Its only natural for you to worry and I rem being exactly the same, I just wanted an A grade, but like you where told-they say A grades are not as common as B's and lots of babies have came from B's, try not too worry 

PMA girl-your now pregnant until proven otherwise, so take care of that precious cargo


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP - i really could  you to death for filing me with some much needed   bless your wee red socks.

i went from shock to sadness and now im moving towards hope and i have you lovely ladies to thank for that..

Loopys tale is one that i will def cling on to  for hope 

maybe some of the other ladies will remember more babies from grade b's  

ps i cant belive im actually PUPO after all these years this is the furthest we have ever got.

i just have to hope my embies keep dividing and cling on in there


----------



## Babypowder

maria OMG twingles 

And  what a day it must have been  Im sure your friend will be watching over you and your family


----------



## Ladyhex

Just a quicky from me ..in work !!

BJP~congrats on being PUPO...Glitter girls twins i think were b grade's..i think !!

Marie big congrats on your wee twins ...your wee girl will be delighted !!

I got a review apt for 20th april so will take it from there chat later


----------



## Babypowder

BJP im lol at the socks, I think LX is right Glitters twingles where B's, If you have a wee look at the girls signitures on the bumps thread most should say.

Hi LX poor you still in work   ya wanna a we pic of Gerard to keepyou going?


----------



## Babypowder

Re: 2WW ~ FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS 
« Reply #5 on: 20/04/08, 20:45 »

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EMBRYO GRADING

Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development

...Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.

However, lower grades and less cells doesn't necessarily mean that won't implant, just as higher grades can't guarantee success...

This website shows pictures of the different embryos and uses the reverse grading where grade 4 is best...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm

Some women may only get 3 or so eggs and some may have "lower" grade embryos but still go on to get that much wanted BFP......whilst others may get lots of eggs and "high" grade embies and BFN...there really are no guarantees sadly which is why it's probably best not to dwell too much on it.

BJP don't know if this will help or hinder-but the first thing it says is DAY two 4cell stage


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP that's so kind of U to do research for me ! As they say every little bit helps !

Can I ask you ladies who can think back to the day of et if they had really strong contractions in their uterus afterwards and what the outcome was ?

The reason I ask is cause for the past hour I have have 3 of the eye crossing contractions and ice just read that they can expell the embies and now I'm really frightened that its over befor its even begun


----------



## Babypowder

Im quoting this from someone else.........but your emmbies are the tiny, tiny seed in a big jam sandwich   they ain't going anywhere, laughing, coughing, farting   weeing won't dislodge them, think the pains are normal and you'll get more weird and wonderful sensations as their snuggling in    

Where did you read that? hope your not googling


----------



## Moonbeam08

Yes I googled uterine contractions after et and that's what it said so dh is mopping my tears as we speak.

Did anyone have severe cramps on day of e t and go on to get bfp ?


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - Grade B 4 cell is FANTASTIC, last treatment I had a Grade B 7 cell (Day 3 Transfer) resulting in my beautiful DD. If you would like to come over and listen to her little snore !!!

Marie - Congratulations on your TWINS, you must be on


----------



## norma30

BJP try not to stress urself out hun!!      thats great that u got 2 good quality embies put back

wee emma found u on ** will be joining the rest of you ladies shortly!!!

2nd jab no probs today was feeling really good and positive until got a call to say my gramps has taken another stroke he isnt good!!

dh worked an 18hr shift yesterday then a 14 hr shift today is now lying on the settee snoring his brains out he sounds like darth vader

LX thats good u got ur appt thru

Mariabelfast twinnines omg thats fantastic very sad about ur wee friend though have nice holiday


going to stuff my face with a creme egg yumyum


norma30xx


----------



## JK32

BJP Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Stop worrying your wee head, (easy for me to say when i'm not in your position) but try your best and stay away from google and analysing every twinge and cramp.. it'll not do oyu any good. That little embie is snuggling down in its mummy tummy and needs you to stay positive..    Look after yourself on your 2ww and we will all be   for that BFP!!

Maria - Thats fantastic news - Double the blessing. So sorry to hear about your friend.. as the others have said, she will look after you and your babies for the next 7 months  

Norma - Hows your grandad today? hope he's ok   Well done on the 1st jab  it gets easier doesnt it?? 1st is always the worst!!

Ladyhex - good to see you on - glad you got the date for your review - its taken a while hasnt it!!?? 

Babypowder you all set for Monday?? did you have to go out and get new slippers and dressing gown?? dont want you flashing your   in that lovely gown they give you   I went to Primark and got a wee light dressing gown for £6 and slippers for £3.. 

Miss E, thankyou  - im feeling more   today!! you girls are great at lifting the old spirits   How are you?? you been doing any more baking?

Im just back from having lunch with my DH - it was deeeeeelish!!! 2 courses for £6.95!! you cant beat it with a big stick... of course just had to treat ourselves to dessert cos it was soooo cheap  

anyway must go, but a big   to everyone else - hope you all have a lovley easter!!

j xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are we all today?

Norma hope you are getting on ok with jabs. Really hope your grandpa starts to improve soon.   

JK glad you are feeling a bit more positive. I'm doing ok. Still waiting on the  to show her face. The waiting is driving me  . Really typical, when you want it to come it won't!!! Was baking shortbread biscuits today with my 4 year old nephew. He was cutting them out. Bit messy but they taste fine. He hasn't quite got the hang of using biscuit cutters.

BJP i hope you are feeling a bit better today. Take it easy and get pampered loads.

BP are you all ready for monday. Wishing you loads of luck.

Ladyhex thats great that you got your review. 

Hello to all the other girlies out there. Hope you are all well.

I'll have to go cos my DH is at the pub so he'll need collecting. No doubt he will be singing on his way home. Hasn't had a drink in months so maybe he's lying under a table somewhere.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

the big contractions have gone wee emma - they only happened twice but were really scary..all i have now is the niggly feelings i had post Ec AND PRE ET SO im not concerned about those.... but  im still concerned that those scary contractions might have spelt the end for my embies after only 6 hours.. time will tell i suppose 

loopy came forward to let me know that she experienced similar cramps and got her BFP after them so im hopeing there is hope   i guess i will be more   if i heard more similar tales 

hope you are well and enjoying your easter weekend.

DH is being so lovely and cooking all the meals and watching the dog doesnt jump up on my tummy for his cuddles.. he is being so protective of me i could shed  of happieness as this means so much to him as well.. so much he even sat and watched satc with me this afternoon - he even suggested it.. maybe he has always secretly wanted to see that movie but never wanted to admit to it


----------



## JK32

BJP - found this repsonse on the 2ww board somewhere regarding pain after e/c and e/t dont know if it will help but here you go...

_Yes, it is completely normal to get all manner of aches, pains and twinges all the way through. The EC & ET procedures can cause this but also all the drugs will have an effect too.....the HCG trigger injection before EC is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms (and can stay in your body for up to 14 days so if you test too early it can cause false positive results).....then there's the progesterone support during 2ww which causes all sorts of horrible side effects such as upset tummy and/or constipation, windiness, cramping, bloatedness, sore boobs, nausea, PMS like symptoms etc etc.

Make sure you rest up if you're feeling tender or tired but also do move around as it's not a good idea to lie prone for the whole 2 weeks ! Drink peppermint tea or cordial to relieve any bloatedness.

Also to add, the empty follicles where the eggs were collected, keep filling with fluid so you need to ensure these are flushed clear so drink plenty of water during 2ww...this also helps to flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated.

Lastly, no amounting of coughing, sneezing, straining etc will dislodge the embryos...your womb is like a deflated balloon and the insides are like jam sandwich...the embies are sticky too and about the size of a pinhead so they're safe and secure inside.

hope you get some peace of mind soon 
j xx_


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, is v quiet today, hope you're all enjoying the hols.

BJP, delighted that your transfer went well, try not to stress yourself too much about grade of embies - let McFaul's words reassure you.  I know it's easy for me to say, but try not to analyse every twinge - Iknow, I've been there when having the 2ww with iui and it's so heard not to read into every wee pain.  Just let nature work her magic and in this time two weeks you'll hopefully be celebrating!!  Like the other girls said - stay away from google - I've wasted hours of my life researching the meaning of the tiniest twinges and convincing myself that I'm pregnant and then not pregnant - It would melt your head!  Just keep   .

Well, I finally got my schedule with dates for starting meds etc - start tablets on 27th Apr; on these for 2 weeks then e/t.  Starting to worry already that embies won't defrost properly and we'll be left with nothing - complete doom and gloom!  Wish to God it was all over - this has been going on since Jan and I'm fed up!  Sorry for the neg vibes. X


----------



## MissE

Tessy thats great that you have finally got some dates sorted. I know the thawing is a major worry but 14 is a fabulous amount and i truely believe that out of those 14 there have got to be a few that will hang on for you. I know it is difficult and its easy for me (i'll probably be the same when the time comes) but try to stay positive.   

I understand completely how you feel. The process seems to drag on and on especially when your ec seems so long ago. This waiting has got to be worth it in the end. Focus on one step at a time.    

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Thanks so much for your kind words Em, I'm having a wee hissy fit!!  I also know that I'm in  lucky position and I shouldn't be complaining.  Will try to stay positive.  Think will have a wee glass of vino tonight, guess that sicne I'm d/r there's nothing happening anyway! 

Hope your keeping ok - any sign of af yet?


----------



## MissE

Thats a good idea tess. You might as well have a wee glass. It'll help you relax and make you feel a wee bit better.

I'm keeping well. No sign of af yet but if it doesn't come by Wednesday i'll defo phone rfc and see what they say. Bit like yourself i do have a few days where i get a bit down with the waiting but just trying to keep busy.  Trying to focus on the good things, lots of lovely embies and all this waiting has to for some reason.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

I know, pet, it's a long wait.  Yeah, you should defo phone on Wednesday and explain how long you've been waiting - try not to let them fob you off as they'll probably tell you to wait another week or so.  You've been waiting long enough and it's time there was some movement.  Take care.


----------



## Moonbeam08

JK , Tessy wee emma, norma, velma, loopy, BP .. you girls are jsut so lovely looking after me like this  .. i feel blessed to have found you all


----------



## Babypowder

Evening  

MissE thanks for the good wishes   can ya keep them coming  

Jk32, I was wondering about the dressing gown-they say we have to walk to theater but really its prob only a few steps   -Origin is tiny, I currently washing a lightweight gown for Mon and will bring it just incase and plan to wear red slipper socks  

BJP glad your feeling a bit better   the next 2 weeks will be a head wrecker no doubt, but try and stay    it can work  

Well had my FINAL jab-thats me drugggggggggggggg freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee well barr the anesthetic   but looking forward to that Origin said the other day, speak to the anesthetist tell him if you want to be floaty or out cold-so out cold it Will be.


----------



## emak

Babypowder said:


> Well had my FINAL jab-thats me drugggggggggggggg freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee well barr the anesthetic  but looking forward to that Origin said the other day, speak to the anesthetist tell him if you want to be floaty or out cold-so out cold it Will be.


Too right chick less you know/feel the better ....might as well get your monies worth    .Regarding dressing gown you wont wear it going into ec room and it is only a few steps literally you might want it for after though....incase you are a bit of a cold rife like moi  ohhhhh i bet you are so excited now   

BJP your embies sound perfect for day 2 ,i wouldnt worry too much about the pain (i know easier said than done) as so much has been happening to your body the past few weeks   

Anybody doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## Babypowder

Haha emak, monies worth indeed   but I know the first thing i'll be saying is how many? how many?   at the RFC you heard them calling the number out, though I was bawling that much I wasn't really listening.
Yip getting excited, but nervous for fertilisation        

Prayed to St Anthony earlier and he's under my mattress lol

I've just had a chinese and a creme egg   DP is making me watch that Dorothy thing on BBC1 men   he just wants a gawk at the girls.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - Yeap had those severe pains after my last treatment and it resulted in a POSITIVE. I think it was my little baba tunneling into me !!! Try not too worry too much, I know it is wasier said than done.

enjoying a glass of vino and a creme egg.


----------



## emak

Hey BP you wanna pray to St Gerard Majella ....patron saint of motherhood .Im not a very religious person but i had heard about the novena to st gerard majella and that it was supposed to be very powerful so Shaz and myself drove to clonnard  for the first day got the prayer book and  prayed at home ,sure look at us now   i KNOW of quite a  few ff who have done it and are now mummies or pg .I still say the prayer every night before bed ,the way i look at it against all the odds (remember Dr Mc Manus told me to give up) i am now pg with a whole load of problems that had to be dealt with and i honestly believe that someone up there was helping out


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

just in case I dont get on tomorrow.  BP good luck for your ec we will all be thinking bout ya.

Maria congratulations on your twinnies.


Hi to everyone else I am chilling out and making the most of the holidays.  My headacahes are gone I think it was more down to caffeine withdrawal than the dr injections.

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE

LX


----------



## JK32

OMG BP - last injection aghhhhhhh!!!! So exciting, but nerve wrecking at the same time!! will be      for you!! I have been doing the novena to Our Mother of Perpetual Help... and praying to st Gerard Majella - every little helps.. (advert for asda on at the minute lol!!)  

BJP - i hope you've got lots of reassurance - from the sounds of it, we are the ones who will be worrying if we arent getting cramps   seems to be a good sign  

We need everyone to do an af dance for MissE    it'll not be long missus til your joining us....

Emak you were asking is anyone doing anything nice - weeeeeeeeeeellllll - Me and my stupid ideas decided that we would do soe DIY when we are off for easter - DH couldnt wait and started painting the flippin stairs.. so he started sanding them y'day and there is dust everywhere!! i ended up giving him a hand earlier to paint, but got bored after about 2 seconds   Wot a way to spend a s'day night - God bless him he's still going like a trooper - i was quite worried though that the fumes might do his   harm... 

anybody else doing anything nice

j xx


----------



## Babypowder

Emak   St Gerard is hanging above my bed-had him from last time though didn't pray-can you PM me it? I got both the medals from friends, and have my wee angel baby one up there too-so here's hoping


----------



## emak

Jk do you wanna send your DH around to mines when he is finished ....my god i cant get that man of mine into first gear and we have so much decorating to do around the house before June when we have visitors from Oz coming ...think im married to a lazy git   

BP i will go upstairs now and get my wee prayer and pm you .....if any of you other gals want it just shout.
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

JK then send him to me-i've had the paint for our spare room (nursery  ) for months now I kept saying to DP its good visulisation and I need to nest..........he is currently snoring beside me   but rest assured he'll be awake for match of the day


----------



## JK32

Emak i did the novena in Clonard too - so lets hope it works for me this time too..   

Ha ha - i'd say after DH finishes these stairs, he'll think again about doing anymore painting lol!!! he had talked about painting the whole downstairs, but after this think we will have to pay someone to do it   . I've the opposite problem, i'm the lazy git and DH is all get up and go!! well they do say opposites attract hey  

I thought with it being Easter there would have been some good films on tonight!! But t.v is pants tonight!!!  
j xx


----------



## Babypowder

T.v is soooooooooo [email protected] im 1/2 watching csi NY. Think i'll just get a cuppa decafe soon and do my relaxation tape-how exciting


----------



## JK32

BP - I'm the same, our spare room has been sitting for 4 years now in the hope that it will be a nursery one day   but fingers crossed we will get there    I would say if it does happen my DH would be only too delighted to paint for anyone - he's be paiting the town red!!! lol!!!

Oh flip match of the day!!! Thats usually my cue to go to bed - such an exciting life me and DH lead!!! I hate that programme!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

JK thanks for the dance. While your dh is doing the rounds send him to me too. My dh is a builder and thats the worst. He'll do anything for anyone else but ask him to do something for me and all i get is "i'll put that on my to do list". This flippin list must be the length of 10 football pitches.

Defo agree ladies with Saint Gerard. I have said a prayer to him every day since tx started and also have relic pinned to my bra from then. Didn't do the novena in clonard but the prayer book has a nine day novena in it and i did this before ec.

Hope you all have a lovely easter. I'm going to my parents tomorrow for yummy dinner, hopefully dh will have sobered up by then. Soooo drunk!!!

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

had my scan this morning Dr McFaul said  there wasnt much to see as i am only on day4 of stimms 
Have to say it was great to go thru the new entrance  waiting room was packed recognised a few faces one girl from school another from college many years ago 

went to see my gramps last night, he is doing much better it was a stroke but is also having seizures may be getting out tomorrow RVH dont keep u very long 

BJP hope ur feeling better

BP good luck for ec tomorrow  

have lost another 2lbs so that is 8lbs of all together yeeeeaaaahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

holiday tv is soooo pants

happy easter to everyone xxxxx

norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

Norma glad things went to plan for a day 4 scan . You will see a big difference at the next one and I will start to feel it as well !

BP what time is your EC at tomorrow pet? Will be thinking about you and waiting to hear how you get on . By the sound of it you have lots of lovely eggies in there now !

Emma is there any sign of the ole hag yet ? You can have all the af vibes I can muster as I don't want any of them lol x


----------



## JK32

BP just wanted to wish you GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, will be thinking about you   Hope you get lots of lovely ripe eggies    Im up at 7.45 for a scan - wot time are you there  Im starting to get really nervous and every now and again i get butterflies in my tummy - aghhhh!!! Im next!!!!

Ho to everyone else and hope you all had a lovely Easter Sunday  Jxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

JK hope the scan goes well tomorrow. 

BP good luck, hope those wee eggies are lovely and ripe.

BJP no sign of the  yet. Going out of my mind. But then i suppose this is nothing for me as my cycles are usually somewhere between 28 and 50 days.

Norma glad things went to plan for the scan. Hopefully at the next one you will see loads of lovely big follies.

Just back from my mums house. I'm so stuffed. There was enough food to feed a small army. Was really yummy though and saved me having to do all the cooking.

Hope you are all having a lovely easter.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls for your good wishes     

     all goes well tomorrow and will let you all know asap  

Jk im up at 7.15am with proceedure to start at 7.30am  

Hope you are all well


----------



## emak

BP   for tomorrow morning ,good that you are getting it done grand and early ,then you will have rest of the day for your DP to spoil you rotten


----------



## bunty16

heya everyone..hope uve had a yummy feast of an easter..sorry, ive neglected to post these past few days, but have merely lurked..have been thinking of u all though, and am delighted for the   and hoping that we all hit that one day..
luv to all.xxxx


----------



## Lychee

HAPPY EASTER LADIES!

I haven't been on much these days, but just read through five pages that I missed.  Good luck tomorrow BP!  You'll do great.  

Velma-I know the feeling about getting down re the family/friends not understanding.  It's so so hard to have other babies in the family...I had a dinner party back in January and all three couples brought their wee ones.  One couple had a 3 month old, so I could understand as she was breastfeeding---But, I swear the three of them consulted one another about bringing the babes---They didn't consult me!  The dinner was a disaster as they all sat there holding their babies whilst trying to eat.  I was sooo annoyed.  People just don't get it unless they are going through treatment like us.    Hang in there!  Our day will come very soon.  

BJP-  Don;'t worry about the twinges...I'm   for you!  Sticky vibes!!!!

Emak-Do you have the words to those novena's?  I'm not very religious myself, but there is something to it---I always find what I lost when I (pray/think of) to St. Anthony---Tis worth a shot!

Well, I hope everyone enjoyed their Sunday/Easter dinners.  ENjoy the bank holiday tomorrow everyone!  p.s. I started my HRT (fematab today)...Drove up to Dublin last night from Mullingar---Realised I forgot the damn tablets on the kitchen table---had to get off the N4 after being on the road for 20 mins!  soooo annoyed!  The things we do girls---the things we do!!


----------



## bunty16

lychee..i love where u live..was at mullingar last year for a weekend..missed out on shops,but nitelife was fab..then again, i think it was ..perhaps had consumed a tad too much booze.. 
but am in regular contact with friends there, and they always inviting me back down..


----------



## Moonbeam08

Just a quickie (I should be so lucky lol) to check up on BP . Hoping all went well at EC honey x


----------



## emak

Lychee i have pm'd u the prayer  

BP hope all went well today huni


----------



## MissE

BP hope everything went well this morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that you got loads of lovely wee eggies.     

Emmaxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hey girls. Could do with a bit of a hug.

Have just got a text from my best pal to tell me that my ex husband was spotted pushing a buggy.

Don't know how I feel. He got remarried last July and by the look of it had a baby in Aug or sept last year. 

Don't know what I deal apart from that someone up there has got it in for me or just likes to repeatedly slap me in the face and laugh


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Have just managed to trail myself out of bed  

The news is we got 16 eggs   I can't believe it but am well aware that not all of them may be mature enough.

We're really happy, but naturally scared about fertilisation tonight, DP did his sample and they said it was 'fine'   so                              they get jiggy with it  

I was sore the 1st sort of 3-4 eggs retrieved, as I was floaty, so they pumped it up and I came round when it was over   then was sick   but staff where great, got anti-sickness jab etc.


----------



## JK32

BP well done!!!   that is brilliant!! Will be   for good fertilisation tonight - Im sure your eggies and DH swimmers will be having alot of fun as we speak  

What time do they phone you at 2mor then?? when is E/T??

Prof McClure did my scan and I have 8 eggs at 18mm so good to go for E/C Wednesday... feel sick at the thought of it...

Will be on 2mor to see how you get on BP  

Hi to everyone else just a quick post xx


----------



## Babypowder

BJP thats got to be hard    your not being punished, your ex is an an ex for a reason, so never worry about him right now-your main concern is those wee emmbies in there   and looking after yourself, this time next yr he'll be getting the same txt-saying you where spotted with a twin   buggy  

He's entitled to be happy but so are YOU!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BP that is fantastic news. Bet your wee eggies and dps   are getting it on right now.     you get lots of lovely wee embies tomorrow. I was in agony during my ec too but probably cos we got a lot and the drug did nothing at all for me. I was also sick after procedure. Really hoping its good news tomorrow.

JK thats great that you are ready to go for Wednesday. Wishing you loads of luck.

BJP i'm sure that is difficult to hear about your ex. Try to put it out of your head and focus on your wee embies. Stay positive for them and then you and your lovely dh can laugh when you get your wee bundle of joy. Your baba will also be more cherised than most because of what you have had to go through to get them. Sending you loads of      

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi JK32,

Thanks for the   I hope your right, clinic will phone between 9-10am    

ET will be Thurs  

Haha I knew McClure did your scan-I was waiting to go-all gowned up, and I heard him and the nurse saying-right lets do the scan now and we'll come back to here, think that was about 7.35am?

8 at 18mm their gonna be good quality!

Mine unfortunatly at the scan where all differnet sizes, but so long as they fert and maybe get a couple for the freezer i'll be  


 BP


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks MissE  

Yes hope their getting down with it-as someone said one time before maybe even to some Barry White       
My DP would be looking   twice a day if he could-so hopefully his   are the same    

Hope your well


----------



## MissE

I'm fine BP, just trying to keep busy. Just getting really anxious now cos i'm still waiting on this [email protected]@dy witch to arrive. Its really starting to annoy me now cos i feel like i'm getting nowhere fast and i really want to get things moving. I suppose theres no point moaning cos it will only come when it wants.

Emmaxx


----------



## JK32

BP - yeah that was prob me goig for scan - we were in and out in 5mins - saw your DH looking all nervous in the waiting room - it was really busy today!! Im sure your eggs are great quality!! I think theres going to be alot of love in that petri dish tonight  

Miss E did that dance not do any good!!!?? will have to do another one      The wee banana doesnt seem to be shaking its thang today!!! Always the way - every month you dread it coming then the one month that you need it to come it doesnt!! i swear it does it in badness  

Last injection tonight - bring it on!!!! Sick of bl##dy injections!!! 

Me and DH went to Ikea today after our scan, of course after we went to a cafe for brekkie yummy!!! 

xx


----------



## MissE

Thanks JK, these dances are going to be worth it. Defo agree, when you need it to come it won't. Just think it likes to annoy me.

Did you get anything nice in ikea? Have you tried the cake in the cafe there. It is delicious.  

E xx


----------



## JK32

Dances are bound to work for ya   

We got those wavy mirrors for the kitchen, going to wallpaper a wall and stick those mirrors up... and got tealights - i cant go without getting them and other wee bits, nothing major.. We were too stuffed from breakfast so on the way out DH got a hotdog, cant pass them!! I love their meatballs and gravy.. havent tried their cakes.. but next time i will


----------



## JK32

Miss E as your from Lurgan just wondered it you've ever tried 'sax on the street' in Gilford? It is really yummy!! they are doinga deal at the minute - 2 courses for £6.95!! Well worth it   You should get DH to treat ya!! x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Well done BP ! Am so glad you are out the other end and that it all want too traumatic !

16 eggs is amazing ! That's double what we got and I know I felt uncomfortable the last 2 days so u must have felt like you were going to pop !

Now relax and let dh look after you !

They will be getting down and jiggy with it as we speak x


----------



## MissE

Never tried it but dh and i have promised each other that we are going to have a date night once a month. Things always seem to be hectic so we just want to have a bit of time for each other. Will have to get him to take me cos thats only ten minutes from me. Thanks. 
My life at the minute seems to be work, treatment, parents. Never much time left for me and dh. Going to get worse too cos just heard on Saturday my dad got a letter from hospital saying he has to have tests done. He had heart surgery 7 years ago and they think the valve is not working properly again. What makes it difficult is that his heart is on the right side and tilted backwards. Hoping it is not going to mean more surgery cos he is stubborn and will refuse it. Took us months to talk him round last time.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Oh Emma poor you!! Alot to cope with I know.. You def should do that once a month.. me and DH said we woudl do that too, have a date night once a month - we did for a while but then everything just gets in the way - treatment really takes over your life doesnt it!! I go to 'Sax' all the time as its only 5mins from me.. its lush!! I've also heard good reports about the Tannery in Moira... get yourself dolled up and head out and make a night of it you deserve it  . 

My dad had a by-pass 3 years ago so i know what its like, but im sure very worrying with the way your dads heart is... Its catch 23 (hmm not sure if thats the right phrase...  ) cos when your not with them you feel guilty for not being there and when your with them you feel guilty for not being with DH!! I hope your dad goes and gets it sorted, but God love him he's prob terrified!! Hope it all works out hun xx


----------



## holly01

Awhhhh BP fab news


----------



## Tessykins

Ohh BP, that's great news!  Well done  .  Will    for more good news tomorrow. X.

Misse, sorry to her about your dad - just more stress on top of stress - I hope he'll be ok, he sounds like my dad - couldn't get him to doctor for love nor money - he has been sick in the past and we've practically begged him to go to hospital.  That bloody   is a contrary aul b***h!  When u want her she doesn't come and when you don't want her there she is!  Defo phone RFC on Wed and explain your situation.

JK   for u - it sounds good at the min.  Hope you're relaxing BJP.  To all the rest of u girls, hope ur all chilaxing!!  And enjoying the hols!


----------



## emak

BP DELIGHTED for you doll 16 is a FAB count   that there is plenty of action in the love lab tonight   loads of luck for dreaded phone call tomorrow morning 

JK all sounds fab with you too ,follies are a perfect size


----------



## Tessykins

Emak, would you send me the prayer to St Gerard too??


----------



## emak

Tessykins ....done


----------



## ava2

Babypowder,fab news and truly,the best of luck for tomorrow.

BJP,OUR FIRST LITTLE BOY WAS AS A RESULT OF EITHER A gRADE b or grade C embie,just to reassure you,we did get two sets of grade A EMBIES,GOT PREGNANT 2ND TIME ,THEN MISCARRIED,and a BFN,third time.Our 2 remaining frosties are Bs so we are feeling very positive.

To everyone else,thinking about you all,,

Ava2 xxxxxxxx


----------



## niceday1971

Evening Ladies

emak can you send it to me as well please.  I will be prayed out with this six week dr.

BP congratulations on your 16 eggies.

BJP try chill out about your ex you dont need the stress at the minute.  Put it away for another time which I know will be hard.  You and your Dh are more important now and hes your ex for a reason.    

Jk32 looking good. 

MissE sorry to hear about your dad life is never easy.       just a wee AF dance for you.  LX is excellent at the dances put in a request!

Good luck girls wherever you all are.

well I have just got my first week over and feeling grand so far.  already planning my next few days off to try and break up this down regging.  Trying to keep myself busy crocheting and making jewellery and of course not doing any housework! Lol

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, thanks for all the well wishes for my dad. Trying to stay positive until we get the tests done.

Niceday glad you have the first week done and not too many problems.

St Gerard is going to get loads of prayers in the next wee while from us lot.

Have to go let the kitty out cos he's climbing all over the keyboard. Getting slightly difficult to type.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls for the    god I feel ill at the thought of the phone call  

aha the love lab  


Hope everyone is doing well  

JK your next   DP said he saw you today  

Miss E    for your dad and the tests.


----------



## Babypowder

Morning,

Well we got 7   at 1st I was a little   but now that I've had 20mins or so I of course realise how lucky we are, so up on Thurs            they keep going and we get good grades.


----------



## MissE

BP thats fantastic news. 7 beautiful wee embies waiting for their chance.      it all goes well for Thursday. Try to stay positive hun, at least now you can move on to the next stage and hopefully     get the outcome you want.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks MissE, going to book my accu for tomorrow and Thurs, now that I know where we are         so that should help relax me and help me focus  

Hope your doing ok


----------



## JK32

BP brilliant news - i know it prob seemed a bit disappointing at the start as you had 16 eggs, but hun thats fantastic!! You have 7 good eggies there!!  

Will be   that they continue doing well and that come Thursday you will have great grades!! You've done well!!   xx


----------



## emak

BP just having a wee sneaky peek at work to see how you got on ....7 is a brill number (my lucky number )   that they are busy dividing into lotsof cells as we speak


----------



## niceday1971

Well done BP thats great news.

Lx


----------



## Hopeful NI

BP - 7 is FANTASTIC. The love Lab was busy last night   

JK - Good Luck tomorrow for EC


----------



## Tessykins

BP, on for a nosey to see how you got on - Well Done!!  Lucky number 7!  That's great pet.  I'm sure you're relieved, take it easy and good luck for magnificent grades on Thursday.

Goodluck for you tomorrow JK.

Hello to everyone else, me and DH away for a wee drive somewhere, even thogh the weather is so crap!


----------



## ava2

BP,just nipped in to say,well done,seven is amazing and remember all it takes is one little embie to go on to become a little baby,enjoy your acu,chat soon,

Ava2 xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP thats amazing   im delighted for you and your DH i feel another len goodman SEVVVVEEENNNN coming on !

im sure at first you felt a little   but when you sit back and look at it you have enough for 2 to go back and hopefully some for the freezer... after all that is all you need.    for good division and more good news .. do you phone again tomorrow to check up on the little ones?

as for me i seem to be stuck to the sofa.. feet up, fire lit, DH cooking, cleaning, resting his hands on my tummy (he Has NEvEr done that before. not even after IUI. When he does it,  it makes me feel all warm inside as regardless of the outcome RIGHT NOW i have his babies inside me) i could get used to being treated like a princess!

can i ask a favour.. sounds a little weird but due to my lack of research when i had my 2 put back i  was too absorbed in worrying about grades etc to actually enjoy my PUPO moment.. i know it sounds REALLY silly but can i be gready and ask for some PUPO glittery thingys to help me celebrate day 4 past transfer as i feel more ready to smile at them now


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP With Pleasure - - -


----------



## MissE

For you BJP


----------



## Moonbeam08

hopeful and emma !  bless you both for indulging me !      it has really brought a smile to my face today   

you are both vvvvvvvv lovely and so kind indeed .. its funny that its only now that i feel ready to be PUPO lol

havent a clue why it has taken me so long i guess might have been as i found ET such an emotional rollercoaster  

where would i be without you lot


----------



## MissE

Don't worry BJP. This whole process is one big rollercoaster. Hopefully now you are settling down a bit and this will help you be positive for those lovely wee embies on board.

Hope you feel a bit more cheery, if not i could always bake you some yummies and bring them over. I'm sure some nice sticky buns would bring a smile to your face. 

Stay positive hun.  

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

BJP so glad you are now feelimg more like it!! Congrats on being  Hope this works - 1st time using graphics, im a graphics virgin   

BP how you feeling hun Have you being lying up all day whilst DP tends to you 

MissE any sign of the  

Tessykins did you go anywhere nice?? weather really cleared up..

Niceday glad so far things are going ok - your just right taking a few days off to break u down regging!!

Thanks girls for all the well wishes - my stomach is in knots at the minute!! I swear, if people only realised what we put ourselves through!! Theres the panic will i respond to drugs, then will i get enough eggs, are the eggs good enough quality, will the fertilise, will they mae to to e/t, then theres the 2ww aghhhhhhh!!!! its headwrecking!!!! ANYWAY thanks again girls, hopefully i'll get on tomor to let you now how i get on.. 

jk xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

JK no sign of af yet. Getting a bit miffed now but hopefully won't be too much longer til its here. Wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. Try to relax a bit.     you get lots of lovely eggies tomorrow.  


Tessy did you go anywhere nice on your drive. The afternoon wasn't too bad so hopefully you had a nice day.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone   wee quickie message as we're just home from bonnie scootland and need to do a bit of tidying up.

congratulations to all the good newsers, i'll read up tomorrow  

anyone able to tell me when does your af show up after an early miscarriage? mine is nearly a week late and i want it to hurry up and come back (never thought i'd ever say that  ) so that things get back to normal?

ta muchly


----------



## MissE

Hi wee emma, not really 100% sure when af comes after early m/c but i think it is usually longer than normal. After my m/c (at 10 weeks) last year my af didn't show up until 7 weeks after the m/c. The doc said it usually takes a while for your body to settle down and go back to normal. Hope this is some help.

Hope it shows up soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hija girls, wee emma, I don't know bout af, maybe someone else will be able to fill you in - good to see you back.

Me and DH went to Carlingford today, had a nice dinner and a wee walk around - lovely day apart from the traffic in Newry, it's a nightmare!

We're off the rest of the week which is great.  Only problem is having to set alarm at 7 every morning to take spray, sometimes it's hard to get back to slepp but I tell u what, if I'd to get up for work I 'd be able to sleep alright    Been on spray now for over 3 weeks (only 5 more to go! )  Starting to feel the effects - sorehead and feel a wee bit anxious at times - just need to keep telling myself it's only the medication and I'll be alright soon.

Hope you're all keeping ok.


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy glad you had a nice day. I'm off the rest of the week too which is brill. What a bummer that you have to wake so early but hopefully it will all have been worth it. Sorry to hear the hateful spray is giving you bother especially when you have another while to go on it.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Cheers missus, how you keeping?  Any sign of you know what yet?


----------



## MissE

I'm doing fine sweetie. Still no sign yet. Really getting on my nerves now. Think at the mo this is day 38, so still another 12 to go before i reach my record.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

looks like the two emmas need a special AF dance ....           


i cant seem to be able to use the graphic thingies as only the code gets pasted !  how do you do it ?

wee emma - tis lovely to see you hunny  sorry i cant answer your question though but very glad you had a nice and relaxing break !

MissE - you are a geg ! you are very welcome with or without buns as you do put a smile on my face but your buns are def an added bonus ! i can yell at you where the kettle and tea bags are from my fixed point on the sofa and you can stick it on and we can all have a tea party lol.. niceday and the other local ladies will be battering down my door when they hear you and your yummies are inside lol  


jk - im keeping absolutely everything crossed for you and EC tomorrow but your follies sounded lovely and im sure they have all lovely ripe eggs inside maturing as we speak xoxoxo cant wait to hear how you get on.. what time are you up?      

i actually did move from my sofa for 2 hours this afternoon and i treated DH to a very MILD indian at teh Bengal Tandorii in p'down (very yum) as he has been doing all the lifting, carrying, cooking, cleaning, dog walking and everything all weekend. bless him.. i feel so privaged to have him by my side
  and i tell you what if this doesnt work its not from lack of his caring and support


----------



## MissE

Thanks for the dance BJP. Defo think we need a tea party to cheer us all up.

When you do the glitter thingys the code gets pasted but when you hit post it should come up properly in the message.

Glad you are doing better.

Emma xx


----------



## Lychee

Hiya Everybody,

Emak- Thanks again for forwarding that prayer.

Bunty- Yeah, Mullingar is great. We've only been here for 18mos, but my husband and I love it. It's so close to Dublin, yet in the country and a good little town and nightlife!

MissE- I hope your Dad is hanging in there. My Dad's got heart issues too---It's very hard to see them in need when they're meant to be our "big strong Daddies!" Getting old is cruel.

I came across this quote...It's in _The Stork Club_
But once in a while the odd thing happens
Once in a while the dream comes true
And the whole pattern of life is altered
Once in a while the moon turns blue​W.H. Auden​Goodnight ladies!


----------



## Babypowder

Morning  

JK32 im so sorry I didn't get on lastnight to wish you well      I was thinking away about you  
Hope you got lots of little eggies       , I know you did the last time.


Lychee that was a lovely wee poem   and very true.

BJP      hope your holding up  

Emak and Holly hows the bumps coming along    

Hi Bunty, MissE, Tess, Hopeful, Niceday and Ava    hope you girls are well.

Not a bad day today   hope it lasts.

Was sicky yesterday, pain was   but think thats the way its always a day or two later it happens.

BP.


----------



## jellybaba

Wow girls you really can talk!! I haven't been on in ages, just quietly waiting for today to arrive for our early scan and delighted to say all is well, one healthy heartbeat and ODD 15th November, so relieved to have had the scan this morning as I have been feeling very normal since getting our BFP..

Anyhow, enough about me, Baby Powder thats a fantastic eg count, good luck for ET tomorrow, the place was empty this morning when we were there, aparently some of the consultants are off on holiday, maybe this has something to do with the reasons for some of you girls having to d/r for so long?

I must admit there are so many new "faces" on here I dont know who the half of you are, lol but I wish you all the very best with your tx and will keep my fingers crossed for you all to have a happy outcome. Maybe its time for me to finally take the plunge and move to bumps and babes, we will see..


----------



## MissE

Jelly thats fantastic news. Hoping the rest of your pg goes well. That must have made it very real when you saw the heartbeat.
Best of luck to you.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Hey girlies, well im back home and we got 16 eggies!! Yippeee!!! Lets hope i get the same result as you BP!!! Girls if you have any extra   please send them this way - really dont want a repeat of last time  

Flip those drugs were great, i cant remember a thing so dont know what crap i was talking tothe nurses!! DH said i was rambling away and repeating myself after for ages!! So fa havent need to take aything extra and even managed a wee walk round Forestside when we came out... Just lying up now for a wee while, but going to try and keep busy, maybe go to the cinema to keep the old mind of phonecall 2mor!! Oh i fell sick at the thought of it..

BP you still feeling bit sicky?? Bet come tomorrow i'll feel like i've been hit by a bus!!!

Hi to everyone else and thanks again for all the well wishes - going to take a wee nap if i can xxx


----------



## MissE

JK thats fantastic sweetie. 16 is fabulous. Make sure you take it easy for a while. I think a wee trip to the movies would do you good, help take your mind off things. Hoping your eggies and dh   get jiggy later on.     for lots of lovely embies for you tomorrow.   

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Thanks Emma -  well theres nothing more we can do, its up to the big man above now  

Yes a wee trip to the flicks will do me the world of good, so I have told DH  

Jellybaba - fantastic news!!! So glad the scan went well!! Give you a but of peace of mind  

Have a nice day girls 

J xx


----------



## Babypowder

well done JK 16 is fab-even If I do say so myself   

  for lots of jiggy jiggy tonight   , you'll be grand now your having ICSI  

As for being hit by a bus-yip i'd prepare for that 2moro, I just have af type cramps today and bit of trapped wind   wich is actually more painful than the cramps   going to see if the accupuncturist can do anything for it


----------



## Babypowder

Jellybaba      im sure your so relieved


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

Jk just wanted to say well done.

jellybab congratulations.

Im back to work today cant wait till I get off again.  

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr       OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i`m returned from the beautiful hills of Donegal  

Flying vist i`ve soooooo much work to catch up on   

Jellybaba great to here from you glad your scan went well  

BP its all been happening congrats on 7 embies all the best for ET tomorrow mrs    

JK32 another whooper crop of eggs  well done heres to loads of jiggy tonight  

BJP2008 wooooooo hooooooooooo _*PUPO *_ hope the  isn`t treating you too badly  

Norma hows the belly  i`m black and blue after only 3 days   i wasn`t this bad last time must be the way i`m doing them 

Big hello to everyone else i`ll be back later to catch up properly


----------



## JK32

just wanted to pop on and wish BP all the best for 2mor -   your wee embies are good grades and you have some for the freezer   

Need to go and make myself look presentable for the cinema or i'll scare everyone away - i look like death warmed up!!  

Yella - welcome back from donegal - hope you had a lovely time  

I'll let you's know how the dreaded phone call goes tomorrow at some point xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BP     everything goes well tomorrow. Hope your wee embies are good grades.   

JK hope all goes well for the phone call tomorrow.    

BJP hope you are doing ok today.

Yella hope you had a lovely time in donegal. Hope the jabs get easier and don't give you any more bruises.

 to all the other ladies, hope you are all well.
Take care

Emma xx


----------



## emak

BP good luck for tomorrow ....u will soon be pupo


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder wishing all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun xxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Babypowder- Good luck for tomorrow  
JK32, what a fab number of eggs   for lots of lovely embies tomorrow
Yella hope u enjoyed Donegal
Jella - glad ur scan went well 

Hey ladies has anyone taken baby aspirin? Just wondering if I should take it nx tx? 
Hello to all  
S xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP just sneaking on to wish you good luck tomorrow and if I can work out how to give u a glittery puPO I will x 

Jk I can't wait to hear how naughty your eggies have been with the gents tomorrow (wink wink)


----------



## Babypowder

Girls for all your support-its means so much to me (and dp)  can't believe we're off to pick our children up tomorrow         

JK thinking of you         for great fert.

Love BP


----------



## JK32

Girls FANTASTIC news for me and DH - out of 16 eggs, 12 Fertilised!!! They are keeping 7 out (wotever that means - what happens to the rest??) So we are over the moon - you woudl think we won the lottery!!! i know theres a long way to go yet, but honestly after the last time this is the best news int he world to us!! Thankyou so much for all your kind words of encouragement and  . 

Babypowder cant wait to hear how you got on this morning - hope you have lovely embies snuggling up now!!   

Going to go out for lunch and treat ourselves.. Will be on later to find out how BP gets on..

Have alovely day girls whatever you are doing and thanks again  

Love jk xxxx


----------



## niceday1971

JK congratulations I have been peeping in every ten minutes to see how you got on.  Wow you done fantastically well.  I am so delighted for you.

Hopefully we will get good news too when its our turn.

BP hope you are good didnt get on to post but I was thinking bout you.  


Lx


----------



## JK32

Niceday it shows it can happen!!! Get praying to St Gerard and St Anthony  . I know everyone kept telling me not to worry, but you know what its like to have zero fertilisation... I will be   that you get the same good results   

jk xx


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks Jk it realy makes me feel more positive about the whole thing.  I know we have more going for us this time I have lost a good bit of weight and we are having ICSI and me and Dh plan on taking time off ealry to get totally realxed this time.  I even got on the phone to DH to let him know how you got on because of our story.  

Thanks again and you celebrate your bumper crop of embies with your dh.

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

jk - thats amazing news and it has give niceday just the    she and DH needs for their cycle as well  

if they have anymore than 7 they automatically freeze them at an early stage as it makes them more hardy and able to survive thawing 

girls im sorry but i need to let this out. on a normal cycle, medicated iui's etc my boobs normally get fuller and sore and then if it is bfn a couple of days before AF is due they are less hard (believe me they get so big and hard that you would think someone stuffed rocks in them overnight) get soft and squidgy. 

during stimms my boobs and (.)(.)'s killed me as i was in so much pain they then settled down a bit after EC and a couple of days after ET they started doing their usual post ov malarky.


well, i woke this morning to find the hardness and the fullness has gone. the aches and pains have gone, they are only mildly tender now. this always happens and then AF arrives a day or 2 later. so you know what im thinking    

logic tells me that since im only 6 days past a 2day transfer its FAR to early for AF to arrive  - especially on a supported cycle (crinone) and even when im not 'supported' she normally arrives bang on 15 days past ov. and that wouldnt be until next friday.

but because my boobs getting softer has always been the forebarer or DOOM for me ( the boobs dont lie) im am so    

i guess i have jsut realised what it might mean and that an iminent BFN is just round the corner. 

did anyone's boobs get softer during the 2ww and still get bfp? i thought that teh crinone would make them sore .. seems its doing the oposite to me 

i have  all morining as i seem to have lost what little hope i had.


----------



## wee emma

jelly your baba is due on my birthday  

bjp, mine did too and i got a bfp, don't worry too much, honestly


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma - i guess i have always attributed the soft boobs to declining levels of progesterone hence AF arrives a day or two later.. so im really worred that my progesterone levels are too low dispite the crinone support and that even if there was something in there wnating to implant it wont be able to as my lining will just come away..

can you remember when your boobs got softer? how many days after transfer?

im also trying to convince myself that its nothing to do with Progesterone levels (as it always is so im prob kidding myself) but that they got firmer due to trigger shot (high dose HCG) and now that that is wearing off they are responding in a similar fashion by not being so 'pregnant'. 

even if implantation was happening there wouldnt be HCG yet to counteract this..

hum
.. i8 really am trying to convince myself its ok arent it?

anyone esle get similar boob deflation half way through 2ww?

this  2ww is doing my head in


----------



## niceday1971

BJP your body is still full of drugs and there is nothing you can do about it.  You cant change anything you are just going to have to sit back and see what happens.  ( and I know its easier said than done)Try to stop over analysing everything you are going to wreck your head!  wiat to see what some of the other girls say before jumping to conclusions.  We are all here for you but get these negative thoughts out of your head and get the pma going again girl!

Lx


----------



## GemmaC

Jk, that is just amazing. I am delighted for you. Like you we had no fert on our first go and its a nerve racking wait on that phone call next time. Well done!!! Id say they will freeze your other 5 embies at day 1 for you to use again for a wee sibling! x


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, my laptop has been playing up and I am waiting for it to come back from the shop, I am only back to work today after a nice relaxing easter and thought I would check in to see how you are all doing.

BP & JK32 congrats on your embies and goods luck for your ET. I am sure that it is nerve wrecking at this stage but take care of yourselves and let your DHs spoil you.

Hope everyone else is keeping well, I am still DR on the Superfact injections, god the headaches are a killer and my stomach looks like beach ball,I am up for a scan in Origin next Wednesday so hopefully everything is going as planned. 

Well I must go back to work, cant wait for the weekend.

Lolly.


----------



## Babypowder

Afternoon all  

JK OMG 12    as the girls said they will get the rest safely in the freezer and then work with the ones left out        its all going to plan  

Well girls im PUPO we have two grade 2-7 and 8 cell emmbies on board    and OMG 4 for the freezer I was nearly crying! They said they looked good quailty and that I need to be aware there's a possibilty of twins-I said bring it on pop the two back     

Rested after transfere for about 20ins then went for accu, so now its just a case of      wishing and hoping     

I will pop on later as I promised DP I would type this then go to bed


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~thats fab news mrs !!..bring on the twins


----------



## jellybaba

Wow BP thats fantastic! I am soo pleased for you, get some rest and plenty of pampering over the next few weeks, you deserve it!

JK32 wow well done on a fantastic crop of eggs, its looking good for you  

Hey Wee Emma how you doing Mrs? I must admit it made me smile when you mentioned my ODD is your birthday   hope all is well with you, have you decided it yuo are going to go for any further tx?

BJP its hard not to symptom spot but honestly you will do your head in! I remember waking up 4 days after ET in the middle of the night in a cold sweat which usually means af is just around the corner but turned out not to be af at all so chill mrs! If you can lol  
Hi to everyone else


----------



## JK32

BP Congrats on being  Delighted for you!! Hope your having a lovely rest and those two embies are all snuggled up in mummys tum  DP will spoil you rotten this week!!

GemmaC all throughout this tx i kept saying to DH it worked for Gemma - look at her now.. but deep dow i didnt believe myself that we woudl be soooo lucky to get fertilisation!! I cried down the phone to the embryologist so she even said she would phone tomorrow for an update on how they are progressing!!! Hope your keeping well, I'm sure the time is flying by for you 

Thanks to everyone else for all the well wishes girls!! Just back from lunch and i'm stuffed, can barely move!! Doesnt help when your stomach is bloated and resembles a balloon 

BJP - I hope you get the reassurance you need from the other girls - as i have never been on 2ww i cant advise you, but i hope that what your thinking is wrong and you go on to get that much deserved BFP  

Take care girls i'm off for a wee rest xx


----------



## niceday1971

Baby powder congrats on being PUPO! WooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooo! ( in work cant really do smilies! Lol)

Lx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone!  BP, CONGRATUALTIONS - I can feel twins coming on!  Take it easy. Good luck for the  
JK, well done for you, I'm really delighted for you and I'm sure your relief is immense and what a bonus - 5 for the freezer!    That's the best news - when do you go for et?

BJP, i can imagine how anxious you are pet and I know it's hard not to analyse and over-analyse every symptom.  Remember, as someone said, your body is full to the brim of large doses of drugs so it's hard to tell what's real and what's not. Please try and take it easy hun   - did you get the Zita West CD, there's a relaxation section specifically for the 2ww.  I ordered mine on Amazon and it came 2 days later.  Are you doing anything to try and take your mind off the 2ww, if not we'll have to get the    !!  Do you hear me, I'll prob be exactly the same when it comes to my 2ww  

We're for the clinic tomorrow for our pre-treatment appointment and to pick up meds - st least there's no injections this time.

Yella, we got our fet date  - 12th May so otd 26th May   Really can't wait now, but I suppose I'm having a good day - other days I'm a mess about it!  Anyway, would you update the list with our dates hun - it makes it seem real!


Hope the rest of you are keeping good.  I'm heading out with mum now to do a bit of shopping.  My sis is getting married in 4 weeks and mum's dragging me along to find an outfit for herself.  Know that by the end of the night I'll be needing a very stiff


----------



## yellazippy

BP super news twins eh     

JK congrats on super fertilization i bet you`re over the moon 

BJP my heart goes out to you i know how tough the 2ww is  but all the rules regarding breast tenderness,ovulation and your "normal" cycle symptoms can officially go out the window  

Please try not to analyse every little thing as you will drive yourself mad  what your body needs now is a calm relaxed you in preparation for your embies to snuggle in   all your worries and nerves will produce loads of adrenaline which will do your embies no good at all   so as they say _*CHILLAX*_ and enjoy being _*PUPO*_    

Hi to all another flying vist from me  had acu today again i do love it could stay all day


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP thats wonderful news and fab quality as well ! CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO !

girls.. i have had a good cry with my mum. she wont leave the house and is insisting on doing my housework for me.. secretly i think she doesnt want me to be on my own and is doing all she can to hang around until DH comes home from work

what you are saying is right.. i knew i was right to tell you how im feeling today  i was feeling so down   but you are right.. normal AF symptoms like soft deflating boobies and less painfull can go out the window. it is far to early in the 2ww to signify af's arrival.

i have taken out the cross stiching i started years ago and have never got around to finishing. so im trying to concentrate on this while having a box set of the vicar of dibley on in the background


i expect everyone has a wobble during the 2ww and i just hope that this is mine over and done with.. thanks for picking me up off the floor  

i do have the zita cd and have been using it religiously everyday.. i even take it to the actupuncture appointments with me and have really found it helpful.  - its all thanks to niceday and not amazon lol  i had a zita free day today as i really just wasnt in the mood for her.. hope she isnt too offended lol


----------



## Babypowder

Just poped on while DP is walking the dog  

Thanks for all the wishes, I know the clinics tell everyone about twins as its their policy to do so, but im just hanging on to the embryologist words      I laughed at Proff when they said about their SET policy-he said nope she'll have two back, I was glad though.

JK your next       and then ava, norma and yella     

BJP hope ypur feeling better, this 2ww is just awful, the symptoms come and go and your body changes and re-changes but it doesn't always mean the worst-we are all here for you


----------



## Bunny-kins

BP...



on being



JK...



12 fertilised eggies. Keeping everything crossed that your 7 lucky will grow to be big and strong! 

Tessykins...

that's great news about your date for your FET.  honey 

BJP... The girls are right hun, you can't know for sure what your body decides what to do, everyone is different hang in there honey 

big hellos to everyone else 

AFM.... well nothing much to report really, DH went for his sperm Analysis at the clinic on tuesday and that was a bit of a disaster  he couldn't do it!!!  he was OK at first but then he got distracted by the people in the lab in the next room and started worrying about how long it was taking him and then work popped into his mind as he needed to get back for a meeting! So therefore it wasn't happening! I couldn't be too harsh with him as the pressure would be too great (though wanted to give him a good clout!) Anyways, managed to get an emergancy appointment tomorrow and this time i'm coming with him, if it means I end up doing a striptease then so be it!  Am I bad that I feel a little bit annoyed about it?? Anyways...hopefully it will be better tomorrow, they are freezing some incase it happens on the big day (really hope it doesn't come to that though...starting to worry a bit!  )

Have a good day girls! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

JK thats fab news sweetie. They'll freeze the other 5 for another day. 

BP 
That is fantastic and a possibility of twinnies too. Rest up good.

BJP i have no experience of 2ww but try not to over analyse every detail, you'll wreck your head.    everything goes well for you.   

Tessy 
 for your appointment and   that everything goes to plan.

Bunny your poor dh. It is an awful thing for them cos it puts so much pressure on them. I thought my dh was going to be sick the first time he had to go. He'll be fine at his next appointment and sure if you have to help him along well so be it. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Good woman BJP glad you have picked urself back up again.  Get sewing and take your mind off it.

Lx


----------



## JK32

BP - im sure your on  today.. what have you planned for the 2ww?? is dp taking any time off with you?? Hope 
your gettling lots of rest 

Tessykins brilliant news!!! Its great to have a date to work towards! You feel like at least your getting somewhere!! . Did your mum get an outfit?? Where did you go looking?? My mum dragged me over to the shopping centre (Rushmere) bless her, she tried to buy anything i looked at cos she was so chuffed for us today. My brother is getting married in July and my mum is looking for an outfit too!! Im doing bridesmaid - so if this works, dont know what i'll do about my dress, but bring it on!! 

Miss E has that  still not reared her ugly head!!! 

Bunny - your poor DH!! it is alot of stress for them too - having to perform on the drop of a hat must be awful!! Plus the rooms are usually wee crappy rooms, and the thoughts of someone waiting for the sample must be even worse!!  at you saying he will do it even if you have to striptease - i'd say he would like that!!  Hope it all goes ok hun..

BJP - bless your wee mum!! Im sure its hard for her too - watching her little girl go through so much!! Glad your feeling a bit more  - keep it up. Im sure everyone experiences different symptoms on the 2ww.. just take it easy and stay away from google   WHen is otd??

E/t for me is Saturday and still i am worrying that we wont make it to then so  that all goes to plan!!! Am taking Mon and Tues off work and planning to go back Wednesday... will see how things pan out!!

Hi to everyone else... hope you are all well
jkxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls i need advice big time !!!

how long does the HCG stay in your system after a miscarriage ?? 
Why im asking, still no AF and my (.Y.) are killing me...so i did a test and it came up positive     (only reason i did was becasue im out tomorrow nite and the drink will be flowing)   
CAN IT BE TRUE ?


----------



## Hopeful NI

BP - Congratulations on being . They are fantastic grades, I think Twins is definitely on the cards !!!!

JK - 12 wee embryo's, the Love Lab was busy last night    

BJP - Like the others girls have said your body is full of drugs and nothing is normal at the moment. Just it easy and enjoy your Cross stitching

Hi to everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry JK32 that last post was a me me post      that fab news hun bring ET  
jellybaba ...brill news on yor scan !


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ladyhex - Go to your doctor and ask to get bloods done as confirmation. I have never had a miscarriage but a friend had a couple snd her HcG was back to normal within 1 week of the miscarriage.

  It is good news


----------



## Tessykins

Ohhhhhhhh, Lady H  I've no idea how long it stays in your system, but I never thought it would be that long.  Get on the blower to the clinic tomorrow morning and see what they have to say.  God, what a saga, I'm sure u nearly died!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Thanks Tessykins and hopeful ..its just so mad      i have appt with my own docon mon 19 and a review appt on tue 20th at royal


----------



## Tessykins

Well girls, survived the shopping trip evn though it was unsuccessful - mum is so fussy God love her.  We took a wee nip down to Sprucefield, there wasn't much there suitable for a wedding.  I've told my other sisters that I've done my stint shopping with mum so it's their turn now!  Sure it's a distraction from all this if nothing else.

Thanks girls for the big flashy goodluck signs 

Bunnykins, God help your dh - I remember when started going for treatment I were told that hubby needed a sa, well, I thought that was it - I never dreamed in a million years that he would do it cos he's so funny about hospitals and so on.  But he was grand, only problem was when we got bloods done and he moaned for days before hand. Needless to say I wasn't v happy especially because I'd been getting hoked and poked in the nether regions for so long so I told him to  !!!  God love him all the same, he's been great!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Oh ladyhex?? when i miscarried last year it only took a week for hcg to leave my system ( had 2 erpc). My af did not retiurn for 7 weeks but was getting negative on pg tests. Get on the phone and get clinic to check for you.     it is good news for you sweetie.   

JK no sign of af. Was getting really annoyed and asking dh "when is it going to come?". He scolded me and said when my body is ready. He is right cos my body had been through a lot with drugs and then ohss so i'm going to try to relax. Will give it a bit longer and then if no sign i will phone clinic. That picture is hilarious, could hardly read your post cos the tears were tripping me, i laughed that hard.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Lady, if I was you I'd definitely phone rfc in the morning and tell them what the crack, it would give you peace of mind especially if your next appointment isn't for another week or so .


----------



## Ladyhex

tessykins..thats what DH is saying


----------



## Tessykins

Honestly pet, I wouldn't hesitate.  They still have a duty of care for you and considering what you've been through you need to look after yourself.   Contact nursing and explain what's happening, they should be able to give you an answer one way or another.  Ohh, I     that there's something good happening!!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Don't know why I'm posting so early. Probably because I'm awake and I don't wanna get out of bed yet but not quite ready to face the world either. 

I'm still trying to think positively or better still not think at all but this morning when I woke my whole body is free from twinges and feels completely back to normal non pregnant bjp . Not that I know what its like to be pregnant anyway lol. 

So I guess my reality check has hit home that this probably has not worked. 

I have tried to think positively even when things have gone off road but there doesn't seem to be any hope left in me. I don't even feel negative any more. I just feel numb.

I think I'm posting to think out loud as if I get it out I can get on with the day if that makes any sense?

Personals will follow later x


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

BJP Hun  , I don't really post here anymore, kind of in limbo between this thread and the bumps and babies but I look in everyday to see how everyone is doing. When I read your post I just had to reply.

In both my IVF cycles I had no symptoms at all during 2ww and I got BFP's in both! Infact in this cycle the I was totally convinced that my af was coming and that it hadn't worked. The only reason I tested was to confirm a negative so I could go out on the booze!
I am now almost 11 weeks pregnant with twins!!! ( I feel totally normal and don't feel pregnant at all, all my sickness etc has gone, but both babies are fine) Apart from a growing tummy I still wouldn't believe it had worked!

I know it's really hard but you have to try and not read too much into every twinge or symptom or lack of them, everybody's bodies cope differently with treatment, just think of everything your body has been through and the amount of drugs being pumped through it over the last few weeks. You've reached the half way point, you're nearly there. Keep your chin up hun, positive thinking. Why don't you try and treat yourself today, get your hair done or a wee manicure, take your mind of things for a wee while.

Big Hi to everyone else.

Baby dust to all

BB


----------



## ava2

Babypowder,i am watching your progress eagerly and am so dekighted for you,will be sending up loadsa prayers for you and everyone.Went for acupuncture last night and had a really good chat with her,she was so positive and said a really nice thing,i had told her about my BFN AND mmc and she said to pray to them,i get it with the miscarriage but she said also with the BFN ,just because they didn't make it to life,they may have made it to some form of life,i jnow it sounds cooky but it gave me comfort,

BJP,THINKING OF YOU,NOT GOING TO REITERATE ALL THATS BEEN SAID BEFORE,but hoping all works out for you

Ladyhex,i remember you from before and got goose bumps when i rewad your post,ring the RVH now girl!!!!!


afm,have scan sat am and then ET tue am,mood has been very good but getting wobbly now,very PMT ish,decided to take tomorrow night off work and be good to myself,praying all goes well with thaw and hope to join you other girls on 2ww.

TTFN

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies

BJP i'm so sorry you're feeling so low. Don't give up hope yet honey, everyone feels different during pregnancy. Some people have lots of symptoms whilst others have hardly any.     everything works out. Defo agree with LMBB, go out and treat yourself, it might make you feel a bit better in yourself. Try and hold on to any glimmer that there is, it aint over til the fat lady sings. Chin up sweetie. Thinking of you.    

Ladyhex thinking of you.     

Ava hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow so et can go ahead.     Think thats a great idea about taking a night off and being good to yourself. Think we all have to do that once in a while.

Tessy hope you got on ok at appointment, i'm sure its good to get things moving again.  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all being good to yourselves.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG GIRLS  

The nurses at the royal are saying im PREGNANT    
I still cant believe it !!


----------



## jellybaba

OMG ladyhex that is fantastic!!! Let me be the first to congratulate you!!  

I'm sure you are over the moon!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

OMG Ladyhex, That's so amazing honey!  So very pleased for you   woweee you must be in shock!  Congratulations!!!!   xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

_*LX OMG NO WAY THATS AMAZING CONGRATS *_        

Tell all... where you down with them today or just on the phone... i`m gobsmacked   but in such a great way


----------



## niceday1971

Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooo Ladyhex I am so delighted for you! Put thechampagne on ice for the next few months!


Lx


----------



## Babypowder

fantastic!!!! attacking poor Mr Hex paid off then  

Can you get an early scan or anything?


----------



## Ladyhex

Thanks girls    i dont know if im coming or going    

They were going to book me in for a scan on monday...but after they talked, they said it would maybe to early (because i dont know whe the    happend)  
They are going to make a note in my file for me review appt and i will hopefully get scanned them


----------



## Babypowder

How is everyone today?

Ava your accu therapist sounds very positive, I haven't prayed to me wee angel baby yet but now that you've said I will  

BJP   

Jk32 eeeeekkkk Origin tomorrow     

SW if your looking in   and  

 niceday, tess and MissE 

Had a bit of spotting yesterday from the clamp they use-but was told it might happen, today im soooooooooooooo crampy-if I didn't know any better i'd say af was on her way today   but of course it can be the pessaries so PMA PMA


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~ it must have lol poor hm   NO MORE SEX FOR HIM LOL

Yella~ all over the phone !

Let the knicker watch begin


----------



## yellazippy

Oh god spot the dummy     its a natural   i thought one of your embie had been hiding out since your FET


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP~dont you be giving up now ...we wont let you !!!         

BP~AF wont be here for the next 8 months for you hun


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex        OTD - 09 Apr    

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr       OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## Ladyhex

Yella ~ you have made my day !!


----------



## Ladyhex

Yella~ back to the top of the list      ..soz BJP for jumping ahead


----------



## yellazippy

So chuffed for ya   see girls this is a good omen LX will bring us all luck now   

BJP Jump on the happy vibes mrs   your embies will be snuggling in as we speak  

BP last cycle i was very crampy for a few days too i think its more down to EC and pessaries combination i hope you feel more comfortable soon and can enjoy being _*PUPO*_    

JK32 good luck with ET tomorrow   soon you too will be _*PUPO*_  

Ava i hope tomorrows scan goes well and they give you the _*green*_ light for FET on tuesday  

Norma bird how are you doing have you had your final scan before EC on Tues??

Hi to everyone else 

I had my first scan this morning with Traub...about 5 follies on each side and one large cyst (which they will drain during EC)

They booked me in for day procedure on 19th coz i`m having a general anaesthetic during EC this time round


----------



## emak

Just a quickie as im in work
OMG OMG Ladyhex im sooooooo happy for you ,how many weeks do you think you are ??

BP fab news about you too greatembies AND 4 snowbabies just what you wanted babe .

Good luck to everyone else cant stop gotta get back to work .
Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Ladyhex thats fantastic news hunny. So chuffed for you. 

I bet you and dh are on 

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

LADYHEX - THAT'S AMAZING!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!  Holy moly, just goes to show that you never know what's around the corner!  I'm really delighted for you   .  I'm sure you're going 'Wha??' 

BJP, wee pet, try not to give up hope, you've another week to go before the result - remember, your body is telling fibs at the minute because it's so messed up with drugs!  Let LMB's post reassure you.

BP, hope you feel a wee bit more comfy.

Yella, all sounds v good for you - great news  

Ava, fingers crossed for scan tomorrow, hope all goes ahead on Tuesday 

Misse, any sign yet??


We'd appoinment this morning, very run of the mill, just went over dates etc, all can do now is pray that lining will be thick enough and the wee embies will thaw well.  I'll be   for the next month or so.

Hope the rest of you girls are keeping well.  Oh, JK GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

God this thread has made me smile today. Just reading LXs good news, its fab.

Hi tessy, no sign yet. Posted on ask a nurse thread. The reply was to give it a few more days, do a test (-ve of course!!) then phone clinic. Hubby says i have to be patient, just hard to do. I suppose you are getting excited now, its all happening finally. 

Yella it all sounds good for you.  Sending lots of   vibes for things to continue to go well.

BJP how are you now sweetie?

Emma xx


----------



## mariabelfast

ladyhex that is bloody brilliant news, i'm sure its a hard one  to get your head around. So all that nonsense about it happening when you're not even trying may be right after all 

BJP try to keep your chin up girl 

Babydust to all,
Maria


----------



## Hopeful NI

LADYHEX - 



Good Old Mr Hex !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparty

Ahh lx - really brilliant news CONGRATULATIONS       

Yella - I wondered the same  thought it was there from Lx's last tx   to be fair its not that often that we have a  on here because of   

Jk good luck for tomorrow 

BJP - hope you took LMBB's advice and treated yourself to something nice today, sending u lots of                     

Just waiting on the  to get my letter in, oh and cheque  
feels like it won't be long - due today.
Had a weight watcher gum when I came in from work - pulled a filling outta my tooth - thats one way to help me lose weight 

  to everyone xx


----------



## MissE

Hi girls,

JK just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well.    

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Good evening Ladies - WOW what a bit of news on here hey!!!!  Ladyhex a massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That is just fantastic news!! No drinking for you t hen at the party  

BP - you've scared the bejaysus out of me!! A CLAMP That just sounds scary!!! You rest up girl and those cramps are just the embies snuggling in!! Ive been flat out the past 2 days, trying to keep busy to take my mind of things - so tonight i'm cleaning the house as i'll not be doin a tap on my 2ww.

Thanks Girls (i'll not name you all as there are too many to mention!) but thankyou for all the well wishes, it means alot  . I will be on 2mor to let you know how we get on. Sorry this post is so short but really need to get things done.

Thinking of you all in your journey xxx


----------



## Babypowder

JK best of luck for 2moro      you'll be grand, its just like a smear-the wee clamp is to hold the neck of your womb-from start to finish your on the table 5/10mins max  

You did exactly the same as me I cleaned non-stop and was up from 7am day of transfere doing last mmin things,then of course there's our lengthy shower routine   all for 5mins.

Don't forget full bladder   have a feeling these embies are going to be super grades    I said to DP that out of 16 you got 12-he said aye but her DH is a spring chicken   my DP's 45.


----------



## Lychee

CONGRATS Ladyhex!  

Sparty-  I have just started taking baby aspirin today.  My ET is 22/4...I asked my clinic if I could take it, they didn't suggest it to me.  I know in the States, it's part of the IVF protocol for everyone.  Some say it doesn't do anything, but others say it does (in recent medical journals)...So, I say why not?  I'm taking the 75mg dose so   !  Sorry to hear about your tooth !!!!

JK32- Best of luck tomorrow!    

BJP- I hope you're not still down in the dumps.  I know that feeling--when you just believe it hasn't worked. I've read so many reports frm women who say they had no symptoms whatsover and it was still  ...So, here's to    and LOADS of   to you, BJP!

Babypowder- I hope your ET went well, I've missed the posts from the past few days.  

Ava2- Is your FET going ahead for 13/4?  Goodluck!

Norma30 and Yella-Hope your stimms are being kind to ya   

Bye for now everyone!


----------



## JK32

Girls i never though we would make it but we are officially PUPO!!!! We got a grade 1-2 8 cell put back in and there were 2 frosties, so thats 7 snowbabies in total!! We are over the moon!! But flip how hard is it having a full bladder.. i lay for about 20mins but had to give in and go to the toilet!! DH thinks embie might have fallen out  

Will be on later to do personals, going to rest as didnt sleep wll last night.

Gorgeous day!! 

xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

JK32~ bring on th 2ww hun    

BJP~how do you feel this morning hun   

BP~what about you hun ...twinnies are on th way to you   

Morning to all the lovely ladies !!


----------



## Ladyhex

Sparty how the tooth hun ..hope not to sore ..i love the gums


----------



## holly01

Awhhhhhhhhh LX sooooooooooooooooooooooooo delighted for u both on ure wee miracle totally fab news chick,u rest up n look after ure cargo   

BJP i just wanted to say i was like u this time round and i didnt even buy any tests until the day b4 and i got a 99p     test strip in the pound shop as i was TOTALLY convinced it hadnt worked......and i have twins on board so u really dont know until test day eah,    hope u feel better chick,its such a mind f!ck eah


----------



## yellazippy

Wonderful grade embies too congrats      

BJP one week over  lots of     

BP & JK32      

Hi to all  major spring cleaning in my house this morning its all go


----------



## Babypowder

JK woooooohooooooo 

Fab grade omg 1-2     did you get the choice of two?

LX you still on 

Yella, enjoy your cleaning-can ya call to mine?


----------



## niceday1971

JK congratulations on being PUPO! WooooooooHooooooooooooooooo!    

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Lmbb, holly big hugs for both of you. What you say is true. Noone I guess really knows until test day. I had so many drug induced symptoms during stimms and for the first few days after et so now that I feel nothing, nada, ziltch is making it very difficult to believe my embies are still on board. So I have to thank all of you for checking up on me and reporting no symptom 2ww experiences. It really helped me get through yesterday and again today. I'm still convinced I'm heading for a bfn but will be very pleased to be proven wrong lol 

Lh your fan news has blown me away completely ! I still can't get over it so I bet you are floating in the sky with happiness! Congesta and big hugs 

BP I hope your post transfer cramping has eased x 

Jk congratulations on being pupo ! Welcome to the mad house x 

Wee Emma no sign of your naughty af yet ?

I took myself for a nice lunch yesterday and treated myself just like you advised and it did help lots. 

Dh still hasn't given up hope on me so I guess I owe it to him to try and find a little bit in me and hang on to it x


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP~so glad you are feeling better today....lunch yummy go for you hun    i had no symptons at all and i got BFP after my TX

BP~ i think so    i really dont know ...it is as if its not real !!    

Wee Emma ~ any sign of your AF ...you could make it a double


----------



## JK32

Well girls i've been resting up like a good girl - didnt realise how tired i was!! 

Thanks for all the messages - am sure i will be on durig these 2 weeks asking plenty of ?

BJP - glad your feeling a bit better today hun - I dont have anything to compare this 2ww with as i've never been this far before.. but from what the other girls are saying it sounds totally normal!! Just try and do things to take your mind of things even for a couple of hrs a day - hows that tapestry (think it was tapestry  ) coming on??

Yella - flip just saw your ticker - didnt realise how close to E/C you were - how you feeling?? Thats come around so fast!! drop round to mine when you finish your and BP's house... you any good at cleaning windys lol!!!

Ladyhex - still on   today.... did you go to that party?? if so how did you get round the no   

Lychee i'll be interested to see how you get on taking baby aspirin... I would give anything a go!! 

Sparty - sorry but i had a good   at you pulling a filling out with a weight watchers gum!! of all things!! If it had been a nice juicy full fat gum it might have lessened the blow!! Did your   come?? If not dont be asking me to do a dance for you, tried it a couple of times for MissE and it didnt work lol!!

MissE any sign yet think your going for the world record hey!  

Niceday - how you getting on?? Those headaches getting any less??

tessykins - hope your lining is thick enough too, im sure it will be.. they'll keep a check on it.. will be saying   for you. This month will fly in.

Ava how did scan go this morning?? where you up in Origin?? i was there at 8.00..

girls sorry if i've missed anyone out, but thinking of you all. Hoep you all hav a lovely weekend  

chat later xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

JK congrats on being . Fab grade as well. Rest up now. Good luck for your 2ww. 
Still no sign of the nasty ol  but i read another post in which a girl who got ohss took 67 days before her af showed up. I'm on day 42 so have a bit to go yet. 

BP how are you doing hun. Hope you are getting on ok.

BJP glad you are feeling a bit brighter today. Try to get that pma    going again hun. Thinking of you.  

LX are you still floating today. I'm sure it still hasn't sunk in yet. Enjoy every moment sweetie.  

Yella come and clean my house to. How much do you charge? Inside hasn't been touched cos i've been out doing gardening for the past few days. Wont ber long now til your turn comes around.

Niceday how are you holding up? Hope the dring isn't giving you too much bother.

Hello to all the other ladies: tessy, lychee, ava, sparty and anyone else i've missed. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.
Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls

You're PUPO JK, congratulations    u do wellX

No craic today at all, weather great, got sweet FA on the grand national!  That's been the highlight of the day!

Hope you're all doing well.  MissE here's a wee dance for you !

Take care all


----------



## ava2

just wanted to join in with all the congrats going to ladyhex,i knew it when i read your post,well done!!!

JK32,I WONDER DID I SEE YOU??this is why i dont do personals,my typing is so bad!!!  I was up at 8.15,there were 5 couples,i was on my ownio,billynomates sitting in the corner,scan was so weird.

The doc seemed to be flying through everybody and when i assumed the position,he became all grave and said oh dear,i dont see any follicles,to which i said,eh up,i'm for FET,not IVF,he was soo apolegetic but i wished he had taken the probe out before getting all sentimental on me,,,,,anyways, lining 9mm,very happy and all scheduled for tue 13th!!

Just the thaw to go now,but feeling positive,

So many more on now,good luck everyone and babypowder,yes my acupuncturist said lots of positive things which helped and in this game,we need all the positivity we can get!!

TTFN..

AVA2 XXXX


----------



## MissE

Thats great news ava, so glad all went well and you've got the all go for tuesday.     your wee embies do well. Thats mad that the doc didn't even know that you are for fet. Must have been too busy to read your chart. What a wally!!
 

Emma xx


----------



## ava2

Emma,good job i wasn;t of a nervous disposition,i simply think everyone up this am was for IVF,so an easy mistake.I was sitting on fone in carpark telling DPall the craic when the doc came out,got on a motorbike and took off!!!!He did wave at me,must have been in a huge hurry!!

I see you are for FET too,hope all goes well,looks like we are the mad two on FFon a sat nite lol.
I always work but took off a week earlier and enjoying the novelty of being at home,DP being very supportive in front room with few bottles of beer,guess he can relax a bit since it is FET.He knows he has a busy few days post ETahead as i fully intend taking advantage of him!!!

ttfn,Ava2 xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ava, yes i'm for fet, just waiting on af which does not intend on showing up.
Thats hilarious about the doc flying off on a motorbike. You always imagine doctors to drive nice cars.

I thought i would catch up with everyone as dh is watching the masters.... boring!!!!!

Think thats a good idea taking time off before et and make sure you take full advantage of your dp. You need plenty of pampering after et, its important to rest. Thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it.  

Emma xx


----------



## ava2

Hi Emma.just got a shout from DP ALONG THE LINES OF COMPUTER AND ALL NIGHT!!!!,gonna go,goodnight and will catch up soon

Ava2 xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

JK - Congratulations on being , FANTASTIC Grades

Went for a walk this afternoon - absolutely nackered, so unfit


----------



## Sparty

JK congrats on being *PUPO** 
Glad I gave u a  mrs, no more ww gums for me , keep them feet up, relax and enjoy ur  My  will be here by morning, so letter will be on way to RFC by monday 
Lx tooth is ok  How did your night out go? 
Miss E I'm also getting to watch the Masters, DH has said have to watch it tomorrow night as well  
Lychee - Thanks - think I might take it too, bought the 75mg today.
Tessykins I backed the winner - £2 E/W Dh had 3rd but he had £5 E/W he thinks we will get about £50 between us..  
Yella, is all your cleaning done?
Some          for all.
Hi Hopeful, Jella, wee Emma, ava, BJP, Niceday, Babypowder, Holly, Loopyone*


----------



## MissE

Hi sparty, golf defo doesn't thrill me. Bored after 10 minutes. It'll be on tonight again so gonna have to find something else to do. iIbacked the winner too on the national, it was so exciting. I danced round the living room when he won, thought i'd just won a million pounds or something   .

Morning to all the other lovely ladies. Its gorgeous outside. Just been for a walk round the back garden in my jammies.

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

Good Morning Girlies, havent been on for a few days felt as rough as a doggies butt, my goodness you can talk!!!!

Congrats to ladyhex and dh

sending      to everyone

We went for final scan this morning i was in and out that fast i barely had time to get my knickers off but anyway i have 3 follies on one side and 2 follies on the other so up for ec on tuesday at 9.30am dr said it was normal response but it doesnt seem to be that many ? I dont know what to think!! when the nurse was giving me my instructions for last jabs i promptly burst into tears and sobbed my wee heart out 
Also I have been having a lot of mucusy discharge over the past few days( sorry tmi) dr said this was ok

DH took me for breakfast it was lovely 

hope everyone is having a nice weekend

norma30


----------



## Babypowder

Morning  

What a gorgeous day  

Ava think you might have had Proff McClure for your scan-sounds like something he'd say   at my review he said to me-you have one child don't you   erm no.
The staff always say about his motor bike-have seem him in his leathers too   it makes it quicker to nip between clinics, he works at RFC, Origin, has a private clinic at the Ulster and still helps out at The Childrens as his back-ground is paediatricts.

MissE he has a fancy 4x4 he drives when the weathers bad! lol he never stops talking.

Anyway, how are we all  

MissE any sign of af yet?

Ava not long now    lucky 13  

LX hows you?

Yella, hows the jabs going? not long now till your knocked up   

 sparty, Tess, Hopeful, norma and niceday.

BJP hows things today? have you been tempted yet to   

Jk hows you? 

Its sooooooo nice out, but trying to rest-as my mum would say, there'll be plenty of nice days left so missing one won't matter, im thinking of all the washing I could have out, windows done  

Don't even know how I feel   (.y.) a bit sore at the sides, crampy, just like af's coming or like when she is here barr that not much else, bit of heartburn, but drinking cranberry so thats prob why, god its day 3   ah well see what happens                                                    

      to all, BP.


----------



## Babypowder

Norma  

I think at this stage a wee   is what you need-it all hits you  

You'll probably find when they go in at e/c there'll be more-a quick scan isn't always enough-its really more to say your ready, and as we have all said its quality over quantity.

Glad you said about the discharge-I had that but forgot to ask and was on my mind.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Norma sweetie try to stay positive. As long as you get some eggies and they get jiggy with it you'll have lovely wee embies. You only need one to stick. Its good that you had a cry cos the emotions get the better of you when they are bottled up. Now that is out of your system you can focus on ec.    all goes well. Keep your chin up hun.   

BP, i think Prof is lovely even though a wee bit nutty. Did see him on the bike one day, nearly had a fit.   No sign of af still, don't even have any twinges. Think it has jumped ship. Trying to stay busy and not think about it too much, convinced that sometimes if you dwell on it the witch stays away for longer.
Make sure you rest up, even put a wee chair on the patio and sit out for 10 minutes to get a bit of air round ya.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

Thanks girls 

I think a spot of retail therapy is needed 

what should i bring with me for ec do i need a nightie or do i have to change into one of the rvh gorgeous sexy gowns   

I feel a bit better now that i have had a wee 
         to everyone 

norma30


----------



## MissE

Hi norma, glad you are feeling a bit better. You are so lucky in that you get to wear one of the glam paper thin gowns. Totally gorgeous.  

Didn't need anything else. Hope it all goes well sweetie.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

What a beautiful day girls!! Hope your all enjoying it while it lasts!!!  

Ava - I was in origin at 7.50am and the took me straight away for e/c so didnt see anyone in the waiting room, but on the ay out i saw a couple.. so i guess that wasn't you hun... That waiting oom can be soooo akward cos no one wants to strike up a conversation...  

Norma, thats totally normal as everyone says... they cant count exactly how many follies you have at this stage, and they seem happy to go ahead.. a good   is good for you.. If your anything like me there will be alot more to come!!

BP - Glad your resting up and being a good girl!! I'm not be as good.. I got up this morning, gave the kitchen a quick clean and put washing out.. also cleaned a window (just a small one) didnt over exert myself.. Hope i'm not doing too much, but i feel fine!! DH was cross so i've been told to lie up... going to go for a wee walk to the shop to get a paper and ice-cream later... I hope i havent harmed my embie  

MissE anytime my af was late, the more i thought about it, the longer it took - the   likes to mess with our minds!!

Big   to LX, Sparty, tessykins, niceday, holly, emak, Hopeful, lychee and anyone i've missed sorry  

Day one for me and just a wee bit of cramping this morning... not liking those pessaries much!! Anyway going to see what i can raid from the cupboards.. 

Chat later xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi JK, 

its very hard to sit still-especially with the weather like that   im sure your DH was   with you, but sure thats the whole thing about the 2ww, you just never know, some girls don't do anything, some girls go straight back to work. 
I read about a girl that went to the gym   and got a bfp.
If they could make the 2ww cramp free id be happy-the waiting would still be hard but at least I wouldn't be thinking af is arriving every 5mins  

And the pessaries   their a joy-feel like i've dribbled down there


----------



## JK32

Hi BP,

thanks for giving me some reassurance   I have read on some of the other boards now and your right everyones different and no one way is certain to give us a BFP!! 

I'm getting a few wee cramps and especially if i have wind   its worse lol!! 

Pessaries are yucky!! 

Can anyone tell me have they used fake tan/holiday skin on the 2ww I am just feeling so pale and crap and with this weather its not helping.. I always use fake tan and just feel horrible with none on, though if there was any risk to my wee embie obviously i won't put it on... just wondering has anyone else or do they know if it's safe

Everyone must be enjoying the sunshine today  

xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi to everyone hope you enjoyed the wonderful sunshine today.

I had a lovely lunch at my mum and dads it was there 49th anniversary today so we all met up for a family get together.  I am doing okay with the dr'ing a few headaches so I just go to bed when I get hem,.  At last I have got under the month for the dr'ing woooohoooo!

Hope you are all good.

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi girlies, hope everyone enjoyed the lovely weather today.

OMG so bored!! DH has taken over the tv again watching the masters. I thought i would catch up on the gossip whilst stuffing my face with a bag of crisps.

JK i think you would have to bits and pieces otherwise you would go crazy. As long as you don't overdo it.

Niceday thats great that you have finally got less than a month to go before stimms start. It will hopefully fly by.

BJP how are you today sweetie?

BP hows it going. Are you still felling very crampy?

Ava wont be long now. Are you getting excited?   it all goes well.

Norma did you go for a spot of retail therapy. Did you get anything nice?

LX how are you today?

Big   to tessy, sparty, lychee, yella, hopeful and anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening Ladies 

The weather was fab today ...i really hope this is going to keep up   

JK32~i would work away with the tan hun.....i couldnt see it doing any harm 
MissE~i love golf ...    love to see what Ian Poulter is wearing   

niceday~49 years , thats just fab    glad the lunch was nice 
BJP~as BP said have you been near any Pee Sticks    ...it wn be long now hun   

BP~your mum is right ...take it easy 
Ava~i bet you cant wait   

Yella~Did you get the house all cleaned ....feel free to call any time and do mine   
norma~thats a good number hun...   it just takes one !! 

Hello to Sweetchilli, Lia.g, hopeful, loopyone, loopybud,sparty, Emak, Holly,mollycat, molly777, NCKB, Tessykins,lychee and crazykate plus all the lurkers 

I did a Digital Test just to see and it came up 3+


----------



## Sparty

Evening ladies

My TV has golf on it 2, can't really complain - af arrived today so DH had a fat cheque to write for the tx and letter is on its way to RFC...thinking 3rd time lucky  Going to stick with weight watchers and try have few more lbs off in next three weeks b4 the dr should start.

Miss E, I was the same - jumping around like I'd just won the race myself  

Lx - Thats great 3+  

JK hope the weather keeps up and u need a tan for the lighter clothes 

Whoo 49yrs - thats some going niceday, congrats to ur parents

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Sparty ~ be careful with WW... or you will have no teeth left    . Glad your AF is here, the only time we re happy to her


----------



## MissE

Sparty thats great that all systems are now go. I'm sure you are chuffed. Not so nice about the check but hopefully as you say third time lucky. Good luck with weight watchers.

LX 3+ is fab.  

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Lx no more gums for me, having a nice mint torte ww as well 3pts, soft enough to save my wee teeth  
true it is the only time we r happy about af turing up,
Thanks MissE - Yeah liked the NHS go better, no cheques


----------



## Ladyhex

sparty free is good    

cheers girls


----------



## Babypowder

LX wooooooohoooooooooooo 3+

Good old Mr Hex..........


----------



## Babypowder

Morning all  


Bjp hows things today   your being very quiet     

Jk hows you?   I had the cramps/trapped wind too not nice, I drank hot water for the wind, worked a bit, one of my wee pensioners swears by it.

Ava one day to go      are you doing anything nice today? 

Hi to all the other   buds  

Well have had my 3 days bed-rest, now im up and about-though still taking it easy, its supposed to be around implantation today and had hoped for a few twinges or cramps to give me a sign-nothing all my cramps have eased  
Ahh well PMA


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~    ....im going to ring the doctor today to see if she will do bloods to make sure ..cause that test makes me 5 weeks    and it is only 6 from i miscarried


----------



## Ladyhex

Going for bloods on Wed and Fri morning    .my doc said they only do bloods if they expect you are having an ectopic pregnancy


----------



## wee emma

well f me pink mrs ladyhex, thats just amazing   gimme some of your luck   dh says congratulations and that you and yours must've been at it like bunnies  

nah, no sign of af yet, that'll be 6 weeks this weekend but i did a test at 4 weeks and it was negative so i doubt i'll have your luck.

bjp, i'd say it was half way through my 2ww that they felt softer, so don't panic at all, it isn't over yet


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex  Grin    OTD - 09 Apr   

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr      OTD - 16 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr      OTD -22 Apr

Ava2          DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lychee      DR - 11 Mar        Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 29 Apr      OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## jellybaba

Just popping in to say good luck to Norma for your egg collection tomorrow, hope you get some lovley juicy plump eggs 

Oh, and BJP have you done a sneaky early test??


----------



## yellazippy

Babypowder said:


> And the pessaries  their a joy-feel like i've dribbled down there


BP that made me laugh out loud its sooo true   i hope the  is treating you well 

BJP2008 only another 4 sleeps for you   how are you feeling today  

Sparty great news AF showed her ugly face but what a stinker writing the big cheque   will be worth it though

BP & JK32 loads of      

Ava great news your lining is as it should be lots of luck for tomorrows FET    

Norma great to hear from you but sorry you`ve been feeling keek  keep your chin up there will be some great quality eggs waiting to get jiggy with DH   this time tomorrow    

Miss E your ole  certainly knows how to keep a girl waiting   will sort you out with a dance 

Lychee hows my ET buddy doing  When do you have to go back for a scan to check your lining??

Tessykins roll on May for you   your FET is only weeks away now i bet you can`t wait 

Niceday you`re under the 30 days at last    i hope the side effects aren`t too bad  

LX loving your wee pee stick pic  getting your bloods done will give you such piece of mind  

Velma _*helllooooo*_ if your out there i havent seen you in a while 

 to Hopeful SW Wee emma Jelly Emak Lolly and all the bumps and bumps to be 

No news with me i`m well into my injections now...i`ve been feeling loads of twinges the last couple of days which i`m thinking is good

I must be grinding my teeth in my sleep though coz my jaw is aching during the day and no its not from talking too much   

As to all you ladies who require my cleaning services i charge a very reasonable £40 an hour  PS *i dont do windows *


----------



## weepurple

Hello ladies!

May I join you all?  Just started DR yesterday, we're with RFC, 1st IVF NHS and due to have EC 11 May all being well.  I'm on high dose Gonal-F as my last FSH was 9.2 - 'very high for my age' was what the nurse told me, I'm 31.  I was totally gutted as I'd never been told there was a problem as we were classed as unexplained.  I'm panicking now that I won't get enough quality eggs.  Have to admit to being one of the lurkers!

Good luck to you all whatever stage you're at!


----------



## yellazippy

Wee purple welcome to the mad house great to see another new face  

Try not to get too hung up on your high FSH level as it can vary month to month   

I`m sure plenty of the girls with similar stories to yours will be along to reassure you with stories of successful tx`s


----------



## jellybaba

oh yes wee purple my last fsh was 9.2 and I was on the high dose of gonal f and it worked for me,first time, so don't despair


----------



## JK32

Another cracking day girlies!!  

BJP - Is your E/C 2mor of so good luck.. heres to getting lots of lovely eggs  

Weepurple welcome to the crazy house!! I was mostly a lurker before, but the support the girls on here give in invaluable!! Good luck with yout tx  

BP - thanks for the advice on the wind   will have to give it a try.. hope your doing well...

Big   to everyone.. have to go as my mum has just arrived xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

norma - good luck tomorrow with EC and i cant wait to hear how you are getting on

BP - glad the aches have eased

girls - thanks for checking up on me. i have to admit that i have been a bit lax about coming on over the last couple of days as i have been soaking up the sunshine in the back garden and being treated out for movies and dinner by DH. if only the sun could shine for the whole of the 2ww then it would take my mind of it all completely. i think thats why i have been avoiding coming on a lot as im trying to take my mind off things but yet i cant help but want to know how you are all getting on  

i havent tested yet. nor do i plan to. i have to admit i have been temped but i suspect the earliest i would even think about it would be wednesday but even then i dont think i will surcombe to the early testing demons   . im letting my body do the testing for the next few days .. if i dont bleed then all is well...

i guess im kinda scared to as it is my birthday this day next week and my birthday weekend would be ruined by a bfn and no bleeding but  while im not bleeding i can still kid myself right.. as long as i dont have a pee stick to prove otherwise  

ylee - glad to see you are reaching stimms heaven lol

bp and jk - hope you arent going to    just yet.. believe me there is plenty of time for it yet lol


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Was back to work today after being off for a week for Easter. Sorry i went back as there was a row in work today, i was so cross with one of our junior members of staff.

BJP glad you have been enjoying the lovely sunshine. I think you are right, stay away from the pee sticks.    for you for friday.

BP and JK hope you ladies are managing to stay sane.

Norma and ava good luck for tomorrow. Norma hope you get lots of lovely eggies. Ava hopew your wee embies get nice and cosy.

Yella those twinges are good, hopefully your follies getting nice and big. I'm still waiting. Don't seem to be getting anywhere fast. 

Wee purple welcome to the crazy train. Hoping your tx goes well.

Hi to all the other lovely girlies. Have to go, DH getting grumpy cos hes looking his dinner. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Girls think i'm goin   its Norma who is up for e/c.. Good luck Norma!!  

I keep forgetting i'm on 2ww girls - don't feel any different really..

anyway sorry for the short post again, but DH is looking the puter and just wanted to say good luck to Norma

 
jk xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, just catching up on all the weekend's posts - glad to read you're all doing well.

Ava, good luck for tomorrow with FET and Norma    for loads of wee eggies!

Hello to everyone else - good luck to the 2ww girls and LX - WOW WEE!  I love your 3+ pee stick - good on you girl!  MissE, where the   is that aul  ??

Well, I was back to work today after a week and a bit off - didn't mind going back actually, but can't wait to get the next four weeks over me!

Take care everyone


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls 

what a glorious day today and I was stick in a hotel training all day! 


BJP glad to see your doing ok.  Everything crossed for you on Friday.

MissE hurrry up with that    so we can be   buddies.

Girls I think the drugs are kicking in my mum and dad had their 40th anniversary not their 49th    Sometimes I think I have lost the plot.  Anyone get itchy armpits dr'ing? the Weird I knoe, my face is also swelling. 

Hi to everyone else .

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Tessy and niceday i wish my blasted af would get a move on and show its face. Really getting agitated now cos running to the loo every 2 minutes to see if it has arrived.

Don't worry niceday, when the stimms start you wont have problems with your brain melting. Never had probs with itchy pits, but you never know these drugs do weird and wonderful things to you.

Try to keep busy tess and hopefully the next four weeks will fly by.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Norma - Good Luck for EC tomorrow - if you get a chance let us know how you can on ?

Ava - Good luck for FET    that the wee embies snuggle in nicely

LX - Love the 3+ picture

BJP - Glad you are getting out and about to take you mind of things


----------



## Lychee

Hi Ladies,

I had a major panic yesterday about this cycle being a BFN.  I had felt so positive, but then this doom feeling came over me.  The DH and I had decided to do SET (even though we've got 2 blastos left) when we started treatment (against our doctor's advice mind you!  )  I think in the UK on the NHS they recommend SET...?.  I was thinking of the health risks of carrying twins, etc  Well, all that has changed.  The DH and I have decided to throw both frosties back in (22/4)!  It's an insanely hard decision to make.  I know we are so lucky to even have the option (hopefully they'll thaw properly...They are blastos)  But I'm starting to feel more excited now that I've changed my mind?  What do ye think 

Ava & Norma- Best of luck with the ET's tomorrow.   That everything goes according to plan.  
Yellazippy-How's all the jabbing going?  Make sure to drink lots of water!  My next scan is the 16th to check the lining, then ET   
Emma-Hope AF comes soon.  Did you ever try evening primrose oil (max dose) or raspberry leaf tea?  They always seem to work when mine's taking her sweet ass time!
WELCOME WEEPURPLE!  
BJP-  You are a superstar for not testing early.  Good on ya!


----------



## Babypowder

Evening,

Wee Purple welcome  

BJP you sound in great form and seem much more pos    glad your getting out and about-its all going to plan  

Ava and norma    for the morning  

JK im feeling a bit like yourself, all my cramping has gone   but every now and then something will pop into my head about the emmbies.

MissE              af dance for ya  

Yella hope your hanging in there   not long now.

Lychee-I say sign up for the twins   how fab would it be, ok it wouldn't be easy but oh the joy    

 Tess and Niceday, sparty, velma and Lolly

And BIG hello to SW, emak, Holly, molly777, mollycat  , crazykate, and to all the other lurkers


----------



## wee emma

have any of you lovely ladies used ovulation test kits and are they any good? which ones and where did you get them?


----------



## weepurple

Good Mornin!  

Thank you all for the lovely welcome, you're all so nice!   

Jellybaba - thank you so much for your positive post about your FSH, it really cheered me up, congratulations on your pg!  

It'll take me a wee while to get used to posting and to know where you are all at, so bare with me please   

It's great to chat to those goin thought the same thing, my family and friends are great but they really don't understand.  Most thought I just went to the hospital and it all happened in one day and bang your preggers    if only it were that easy!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 



weepurple said:


> Most thought I just went to the hospital and it all happened in one day and bang your preggers  if only it were that easy!


Wee purple that is so true   my dad is a vet and even though he knows all the science behind it  he is naturally very clinical

For example when using artificial insemination in a cow if she doesn`t go in calf after 2/3 goes shes a dud so sell her on   

I think our IVF journey has really opened his eyes though it goes without saying he will always prefer animals to people because "people are ruled by emotionsl" i think he`s mostly refering to the women in our family   

Norma and Ava thinking of you both this morning    

BJP as BP said you sound in much better form i`ll be   for a great result on friday   

BP and JK32 its so hard not to symptom spot  wouldn`t it be great if they could give us something to erase our memories for the 2ww then turn up at your door with a test and a big box of chocolates  

Wee Emma i`m afraid i know nothing about ovulation kits but i imagine any of the chemists would be able to recomend one 

Lychee i`ve had a few "melt downs" too   i think its only natural to have good and bad days at this stage
I think you do right going for the two   double the chances and twins would be double the love  

I`m up for my final scan @ RFC friday morning too,what time are you there?

Miss E i`ve` used raspberry leaf too and it worked for me so maybe worth a go...heres a wee dance to call the  out



Niceday i had the itchy armpits (i sweated loads more than usual sorry TMI  ) and the brain of a 90 year old  hang in there  

Tessy hopefully being back to work will help the next few weeks fly in for you though don`t work_* TOO*_ hard 

Sparty LX Velma Lolly and all the lurkers 

No exciting news with me just the constant sore head is wearing me down  but it wont be for much longer and honestly i`m more ready for this cycle than the last one maybe because its less scary second time round


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies I'm currently doing this on my phone and this can't read back to remember who is doing what today so I will prob miss somethings, if not a lot of things out so please forgive me . Hug. 

Norma I hope EC went well and want too painful for you today. Can't wait to hear how you got on but I will be even more excited to hear how many off your wee eggies were eggie tarts in the love lab tonight when the boys knock on their door lol 

Yella its great to get to the part where you feel the meds are actually doing something useful isn't it !

This sunshine is the best medicine for the 2ww. I'm sitting in the garden reading a book and although my mind flips to Friday now and again the sun helps you to realise that the world is a nice place to be in and with spring brings new life and hope. Please god. 

I'm starting to feel testing weakness coming upon me but I'm telling myself its too early. If it was bfn I woule be trying to convince myself it was to early etc etc you know how it is !?! 

Trying to be strong and stay as positive as I can. The sunshine definitely helps to lift my spirits. 

I told my embies yesterday that I had provided them with all inclusive resort. For a mere 3k plus so they better stick around and make use of the facilities the 5 star accompdation has to offer as there are worse places to be !

Aren't I a geg ! Doh !


----------



## norma30

hello ladies, we got 4 eggs this morning omg it hurt although the drugs are great!!!! had to stay a wee bit longer as i lost a lot of blood then they moved us into another room and promplty forgot we were there !!! dh wasnt happy we got there at 9am didnt leave until 12.30

thank you all for ur good wishes

going to bed now still feeling a bit griggy

norma30


----------



## Ladyhex

Norma ..fingers crossed your wee eggs get jiggy tonight !!   
Awww norma sorry you had a bit of a badtime hun    hope DH is looking afer you now!!


----------



## wee emma

aww norma


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee Emma ~ i think i read somewhere that the clear blue one is very good, but very ££ ...hows you bee keeping ??
really hope your AF wil hurr up so you can get using your new ovulation kit   

Purple welcome to the mad house !!

Yella it wont be long now for you hun ..its really hard to believe you will be testing soon

BJP~ good one for you ,for not testing early       you get your BFP !!

BP~ hows you hun !!


----------



## jellybaba

Aw Norma   everything goes like clock work and your DH swimmers get jiggy tonight 
Sounds like you had a rough time - how dare they forget about you stuck in a wee side room 

Wee Emma I had he CB fertilty monitor, you can buy them on Amazon for about £60 and they are really good. I sold mine a few weeks ago to a girl online for £50, whish I had known you were looking for one..

BJP I'd say you would be safe enough to test a few days early - like tomorrow!! 

Ladyhex I dont think I have been on to wish you a huge big congrats on your natural BFP!!!   when do you go for the bloods?

Yella not too many more of those injections for you now mrs, big count down on for the knee trembling EC next Monday  how have you found tx this time around?

hi to eveyone else, Sparty, Pipper, wee purple, Lychee, Miss E etc  and the lurkers


----------



## wee emma

ladyhex, you got over the shock yet?   still no af, could i have a wee dance please? getting fed up waiting for it, just want it overwith so i can move past it.

jelly, i had one of those but i found it unreliable, my insides were telling me different things


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Norma,

*CONGRATULATIONS* on getting 4 lovely eggies  Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit pooped after EC. i hope hubby is looking after you.

Sending you some big bunny hugs your way and sending you some    that your lovely eggies are getting jiggy in the love lab.



Love 'n' snogs

Bunny xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

BJP the  really does lift our mood you relax and enjoy it 

And dont you be listening to that bold Jellybaba  the   are watching you   

Jelly howdy doody 

Norma a huge congrats on your four eggs  lets hope the lights go down and Big Barrys on the juke box in the love lab tonight  

Wee emma bring on that ole 



LX hows you and the wee bean


----------



## JK32

Hi girlies, another nice day today!! 

Norma well done, all sounds rather traumatic... hope your resting up hun and   theres some love in the love lab 2nite!! 

Yella - I was the same towards the end of jabbing, i had awful headaches, but not long to go now... hope all goes well on Fri - wont be long til your joing us on the   aghhhhh!!!

BP - Hows you hun i keep thinking to myself, i wonder did they drop my embie when they were putting it in... i get the odd cramps/twinge in the mornings.. but apart from that nada!!! Ah well, i'm not stressing out..  Do you find that alot of that cyclogest comes out ughhh!!! Sorry tmi!!! But hello!! its horrible, i'm walking round like i've wet myself   (bit of an exageration ha!!)

BJP - Loved the way you put that earlier about your embies being in an all inclusive resort!! Just you lap up the sun and enjoy your last few days, because the next 8 months you'll be flat out preparing    

Bunnykins - how did you DH get ont he other dday with his sample - was he able to do the job??  

Wee emma and Miss e - I dont know whats going on with your af's... i think they know your waiting on them and dont want to participate!! I'm sure your heads are wrecked cos your sort of in limbo at the minute... hope they come soon  

Ava how did you get on today??

Lychee - you go for it girl!! If you have twins then its meant to be..  

big   to niceday, sparty, holly, jellybaba, LX, weepurple, tessy,and all the girls i've missed.

Back to work for me tomor girls and i am soooo not looking forward to it!! But at least it's only 3 days and then its the weekend. So far I havent been thinking too much about the 2ww, think I am still so glad i got this far.. and i think in my head it hasnt worked but i know i have frosties to try again.. Not really feeling anything to be honest.. but thats the best way!! Just taking each day as it comes and whatevers to be will be!! (tell me all this next week when i'm stressing the bit out!!) 

anyway i'll prob not get on now til the weekend as usually when i get home from work i'm wrecked!!

chat later girls xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi JK! Erm..Well he went on friday and I had to sit in the car!!! (i think the thought of me egging him on was putting him off!)  Downloaded some material on his macbook, so thought that would do the trick, but he still couldn't do the deed!   Poor Dh was so embarrassed and frustrated about it all (so was I...a lil bit!   but couldn't exactly say so IYSWIM   ) So was told by the nurse he could do it at home and bring it in (why they couldn't tell him this in the first place I don't know!   ) anyways... Today, finally we got a sample!! Yippee!!! so the clinic have it and hopefully his little soldiers where OK.  I spent half an hour sitting in the car with them safely under my armpit, so I hope they enjoyed the security of my nice warm pit!   ) I do have concerns and will raise them next week at the consent appointment...all of my Q's revolve around DH producing a sample on the big day but at least the focus is off me for awhile!   oh well see what happens eh! 

Good luck on the 2WW!  

Big hellos to everyone else!  Sorry not more personals   It's hard to keep up with all the craic on here!!  

Big hugs to everyone!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Norma  and  the RFC.  those wee emmbies are getting jiggy tonight     and I know its all been said before, but it only takes one 

Ava hope your FET went well  

LX I was thinking about you and I wonder if yella is right-do you think one of your wee emmbies was hanging on all this time 

BJP 

JK reading your post-you have said everything I been feeling/thinking  well barr no I don't think they dropped your emmbie  

I woke up this morn with that wishy-washy feeling in my tum rather than cramps, I've a breakout of spots and I'm knackered and freezing, my back is starting to get sore all signs for af, but sure what can ya do? I was really hoping this was it as we've no guarantee with the frosties-defrosting etc-so this is it for tx. Have told DP i'll keep going try with the PMA, im still  everyday and until test day i have to remain pos+ its worked.

I'm avoiding the 2ww boards etc as I had a good nose before when d/r and seems most girls after a m/c with tx their next tx is _almost_ always a bfn, they do go on to have a success just not straight way 

Anyway big  and  to everyone and lots of


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Bunny your poor DH, why didn't they say that in the 1st place   before we where referred for IVF we had initial tests and I remember the old sample under the arm-pit  to keep it warm while DP drove to clinic,the things you do


----------



## Sparty

Norma   hope your feeling ok, fab four eggies   all goes well and that the   get busy tonight...
Yella - loving the Barry White, Just thinkin of Prof mcClure stickin it on the cd player b4 he heads home for the night   

Ava - hope everything went well with you today  

Wee emma - I used the clear blue kits, they did tell me when I was ovulating but are around £20 for a box of 5 - can get them in Salisbury's and boots. Also took my temperature and plotted it on a booklet that I got in Boots as well - Every morning, before getting out of bed, you check your temperature. You can get charts and more info on here http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Temperature-Charts-for-Ovulation.htm 
There is an app for the iphone that tracks your period and tells you when your ovulating. I only downloaded it a few weeks ago and have been very irregular since last tx so not too sure how good it is yet.

MissE and wee emma AF dance for u both                

Purple, welcome on board 

Niceday,  at least you remembered that the anniversary was in the 40s. My swelling was mainly round the belly and bum  last 2txs I felt really bloated - no itchy pits thou.

BJP - I'm sure the embies are enjoying the 5* accommodation ur providing 

Lychee, twins = double the fun

 Lx, Jella, Bunty, JK32, Tessykins, Hopeful, Babypowder and all the lurkers -


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, it's all go on here today!

Norma, well done on your wee eggies     they all do the dirty deed tonight!  

Ava, how did FET go?

Lychee, I think you're just right going for the 2, we're also going for 2 and I     they both stick.  I know that it will prob be a killer financially and we'll be kept on our toes, but I can't imagine anything better than double the delight  

Bunny, God help your DH, I was actually shocked that mine was able to do it.  When we were having iui we had to bring his wee swimmers over to the hosp so he had to do the deed at home.  Well, you thought it was torture - he was totally embarrassed and didn't want me near him!  I was like, yeah, it's not as if you haven't done it before  

They do get embarrassed though - poor them.

Hope all the rest of you girls are doing well.


----------



## Tessykins

Oh, second time I forgot - Welcome Wee Purple


----------



## Sparty

lol -Tessykins, I'd trade... would rather do what they have to do than our bit


----------



## Moonbeam08

BJP was VERY stupid today and sat out in the sunshine without any cream on.. after 3 days of slapping on the spf today i didnt out of shear laziness and yep you guessed it the    turned me into a lobster as i have fried my chest. the heat radiating of me is something shocking. 

DH joked about turning the central heating off tonight as we wont need it as i will keep us warm

oh jelly you are such a tease.. as the time gets closer i could waver more easily towards a test despite my resolve not to until OTD as im a bit frightened of what those big bad      would do to me if i did. the way i feel at the moment i would be glad to be able to hold off until thursday  lol.. heres to testing my resolve ! lol but          


i am getting very anxious and nervous about it all now.. kinda wishing the days away but frighted to great each one in case i wake up to find AF has come to visit as she always hits me in teh morning when i wake.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies. Goodness its been busy on here today. Have been unable to get on much today with work.

Norma well done hun. 4 fab eggies,     they get down and dirty tonight.   Sorry you had such a rotten time. Hope the rest of your treatment is easier.

BJP you silly billy. Put plenty of aftersun on and make sure you cover up for a day or 2. Tell your dh to stop being so cheeky, he should have some sympathy for you   .

Ava how did you get on today?   

BP and JK stay strong girlies.  

Bunny your poor dh, thats awful for him. Just try to reassure him so that he gets on a bit better next time. Defo think next time you should give him a little help.

Wee emma i used the clear blue kits. Very expensive and i didn't find them useful but perhaps thats because my cycles are all over the place.

Yella think i might try the raspberry leaf tea, don't know what else to do at this point. Hope your headaches start to clear soon.

Big   to niceday, sparty, purple, lychee, tessy, jelly, LX, bunty, hopeful, velma. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there missE ! i cant believe youe af hasnt turned up yet !     you must be so fed up

isnt this journey the weirdest in the world... here is me praing night and day for no af and you searching for her ! 

i got some blue alovera outta he holiday bags and DH shoved it in the freezer before applying it to my chest   i yelped, he laughed and then decided he fancied a  to which i replied   although i must say im quite missing tha action and even dreamt of having a big 'o' last night ! how naughty is bjp's sub conscious mind !? im ashamed


----------



## MissE

BJP you dirty birdie, must behave for a bit longer pet. DH is going to have to sort himself out for the next wee while   
You tell him he has to be good to you or i'll sort him out    .

Think my poor dh is getting demented with me, i'm getting very hard to live with at the mo cos i am always harping on about my af not making an appearance.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

BJP - saw your post there about DH wanting a bit of   and you having a dream about the big 'o'   and thought i would pop on quickly to say that from what i have read on some of the other boards that is a brill sign!! I even said to DH - bjp going to get a BFP!! Not that i ever doubted  ... but seriously.. i have read that alot of girls who dream about it and even some that actually have 'o' during 2ww end up with BFP!!

Heres hoping chick - BP lets hope we have some of those dreams xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

no way JK are you serious      i have never heard of such a thing... gee im nearly tempted to test now.. but i would be scared to incase i either got a BFN and then tried to tell myself its too early or got a faint line and then not know what to make of it .,,, i keep telling myself that by friday there will either b a line or not a line.. and then no confusion.... have heard of so many tales over the years about testing early that it has scared the devil outta me  but im still     and all the more so now you have told me about the 'blue' dream disease lol 

if you are right then heres to naughty dreams for all of us


----------



## Lychee

Just a quick one as I'm so tired today...must be the all the sunshine!

Thanks Tessy and all for your well wishes re having twins...I think it would be fantastic (I've secretly always wanted them  ) I am starting to feel positive about my transfer again.  I've started to re-read The Stork Club...I read it years ago before I even started any of the IVF stuff...But, it's soooo relevent now...With nearly a whole chapter on synarel  !!!

Howdy Lx, Jella, Bunty, JK32, Hopeful, Babypowder, Emma and everyone I've forgotten!!

Well Done Norma  
        to everyone.  G'nite!


----------



## JK32

BJP I knew I had read about it somewhere... have a wee look at this and see what you think..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

Heres hoping it means good things for you  

Bring the blue dreams on 

nite nite girls xx


----------



## lmk

bjp big "o" is a good sign it happened to me        dirty mares together yeeeeehah!!!!!  

babypowder hows it goin mrs keep an eye on you whenever i can

good luck to all you lovely ladies stay positive!!!!!

lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quickey as my PMA is slowly leaving me,think af is on the way so im going shopping   spend, spend, spend.

 you naughty girls   big 'o's I gotta get me one, JK any luck for you?  

Big   to all.


----------



## yellazippy

BP its far too early for your AF to be arriving   get the PMA back up mrs   

But any excuse to spend spend spend and i`m there   

Girls i`m all for a bit of loving  and if it doesn`t come with at least 1 *O* i`d want to know why


----------



## norma30

bad news this morning  no fertilisation totally devastated 

dont know what to do 


norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

Oh Norma I'm so so so sorry. This is the worst news. 

Did the embryologist give you any idea why?


----------



## Ladyhex

Awwww Norma that's heart breaking I'm so so sorry Hun .... Sending u my love, thinking about u and DH


----------



## weepurple

So sorry Norma


----------



## yellazippy

Norma i`m so very sorry thats terrible news   is your DH with you at the moment hunny


----------



## Babypowder

Norma      im so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## weepurple

thanks again for the welcomes     i've been so busy I haven't had much of a chance to be on.  on day 4 of spray and don't feel any different, is that a bad sign?  i had myself all geared up for being a hormonal witch, well more than normal    suppose it could be too early for anything yet.

Ladyhex congrats on ur pg!

Yellazippy u made me lol about ur dad and the cows   good luck for ur EC!

Hello to everyone else!  Lychee, Tessykins, BJP2008, Babypowder, JK32, MissE, Sparty, Bunnykins, Hopeful - sorry I can't remember any more names  - how do you all manage to remember?


----------



## wee emma

aww norma, thats just awful    

hi wee purple


----------



## Bunny-kins

Norma, so very sorry to hear your news   sending you lots of love and hugs your way  

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Oh norma hunny, i'm so very sorry. Sending loads of      your way. 

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

what happens now does anyone know 


dh is out the back gardening his way of dealing with it is to keep himself busy

norma30


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Norma,

I think the next stage is to have a follow up appointment and see what went wrong.  They will then discuss with you what to do next and ways on how to improve the next cycle.  I really do hope that they can pinpoint what went wrong this time and offer you a plan of action  

Thinking of you both  

Bunny xxx


----------



## jellybaba

Oh Norma I am really sorry to hear your news, you must be devasted. Hopefully you wont have to wait too long for your review apt to discuss it with the experts.

Men deal with these things in a much different way to us women. I hope you will be ok, thining of you


----------



## yellazippy

Girls sorry i dont feel up to personals i feel so sick & nauseous and am hoping someone will give some ideas for remedies  

I`m taking my DP out for a birthday meal tonight otherwise i would just suck it up but its been arranged for ages and i know he`s 

really looking forward to it so any ideas would be appreciated   

Norma as Bunnykins said you will get a review appointment in a few weeks where they will answer all your questions though at this 

moment i`m sure that seems a lifetime away  i wish i could help more


----------



## niceday1971

Norma so sorry to hear your news, the same thing happened me in September last year.  I know you are probably very confused and angry thats just the way I felt.  It will just take time to take it all in but its probably very raw for you at the minute.  My heart goes out to you.  Look after yourself and your dh.

You will get a review appointment and get feedback from the consultant about what they felt went wrong and discuss what they will do different next time.  

Lx


----------



## weepurple

Hi Yellyzippy, what about peppermint tea, I would take it if my tummy feels a bit dodgy as it's good for the digestive system and all natural.  Hope you feel well enough for dins


----------



## norma30

got my review appt for next week embryologist said I would posibly need a higher dose of stimms next time as my eggs were ok but just not enough of them 

dont think i can do it all again

norma30


----------



## Lychee

Norma, That is such disappointing news.  I'm very sorry to hear it.  I know the thought of doing it again is a nightmare, but give it time.  Atleast you've got the whole summer to look forward to...Maybe you can try again this time next year?  I know that's how I feel if my go this month doesn't work for me.  

Sorry to hear you're sick for hub's b-day Yella.  

Wee Purple- Good for you on not having crazy side-effects w/ the spray...You lucky thing!  

I'm still feeling tired today.  Just made a massaman curry for the dh, then we're going for our 4.5mile walk   Hopefully it will wake me up!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

norma - you will find the strength to do it again. i promise you that. you just need a little time to gather that strength together and we are all here for you to give you   or whatever you need from us. just look at JK and how she has been so successful this time compared to teh heartbreak she has had in the last cycle.


ok ladies its kinda time to come clean. i tested this morning and got a really faint line on an old access diagnositics test i found.. well two actually  i didnt know what to make of it so i took myself down to the nurses that treated me for all the iui's and showed her the test. she agreed to run a blood test for me and told me depending on the outcome i may have to go back on friday morning for another test to check if levels increase. she said they would call me with the result this afternoon.

of course i couldnt wait any longer and at *.30 i found myself  camped outside boots and got a first response. i had kidnapped a bottle of my FMU from the house this morning and tested while sitting in the car on the street !

I COULDNT BELIEVE IT  the second line came up straight away so its a    for us.. OMG i cant believe i have got to write that after all this time   i darted straight back into boots and even showed teh stick to the lady and she agreed with me that i wasnt dreaming. i promptly bought a digital and it came up immediately as PREGNANT 1-2 weeks !


i didnt want to say anything all day until i got my beta levels.. although i dont know if they are good , bad or ugly.., but it came back as 158 at 12 dyas past transfer !

dh and i are on    we still cant believe it.

i blame jelly and JK's talk of blue dreams for making me test so best to send teh   their way ! lol

i still cant belive it ! im excited, delighted, and yet scared stiff rolled in to one big ball of emotion


----------



## bunty16

BJP2008   u naughty..naughty girl..but am so chuffed for u.. 
hiya wee purple..welcome and can vouch for these girls on here..they are a little,tad mad perhaps but all great..
yella..hope ur feeling bit better, enuf to eat a little dinner with ur dp..
heya everyone else...hope ur all well
ohh..norma i to think u will find the strenght to try again petal...i said no for yonks and have only just the other day posted reply slip off to RFC..have ticked i want review appointment and shall def try again...have come too far to not give it another shot,but in the meantime..  to u..
love to all.xxxx


----------



## Lychee

BJP that's awesome news!  CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

BJP



to you and DH  I had a feeling you'd crack! 

Have a very happy 8th months

Bunny xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

bunty, lychee and bunny    thankyou all so much.. i cant believe its our very own Bfp.. I REALLY CANT

as i said i blame that JK and Jelly for helping me to crack !


----------



## Babypowder

BJP and DH

Knew you'd    all that worry over 4cells 

Im not sure about levels but would think 158 was good 

Here's hoping the luck continues


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp - are you still feeling down.. i hit rock bottom last thursday and friday.. i think its normal a week though  

i just hope that im the start of a big snowball of BFP's like we had a few weeks ago.. you are next to be caught in the avalanche   

ps thanks for my very own sparkly congrats. i have never got this far EVER to be able to celebrate with sparkly things and pictures lol


----------



## Sparty

Norma    so sorry honey, hope you get the answers you need at the review appointment. Look after yourself and DH  

    BJP     Well done to you and your DH

Yella - hope your feeling ok, and have a good night with your dh


----------



## norma30

BJP       to u and dh thats fantastic news 

ps I knew u would crack and test early naighty girl!!

dh has said to phone origins in the morning to book an appt to start again but i just cant face it plus the fact we couldnt afford it  until we sell the house
so he is going to take me away next weekend for a few days god luv him he is trying to be strong but i know once he goes into work he will crack

thanx for all ur support girls u really are the best

norma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Norma take some time for you and your dh to get your heads around everything. You will find the strength to have another go.  

BJP .

You naughty girl for testing early but i'm so chuffed for you and dh. I'm sure you can hardly believe it.

Yella i hope you start to feel better soon.

Hope everyone else is well.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Awww BJP...i have been watching all day via my iphone cause i had a feeling you would   ..im over the moon for you and DH 

BP~ it will be you next hun   

Yella ~ sorry to read you arent feeling so good .....parents are so funny   the poor 

norma    

big hello to all th other ladies


----------



## Babypowder

BJP2008 said:


> bp - are you still feeling down.. i hit rock bottom last thursday and friday.. i think its normal a week though
> 
> i just hope that im the start of a big snowball of BFP's like we had a few weeks ago.. you are next to be caught in the avalanche
> 
> ps thanks for my very own sparkly congrats. i have never got this far EVER to be able to celebrate with sparkly things and pictures lol


Your welcome and im sure there'll be more sparkles to come 

I am feeling down, but  tomorrow one week down-one to go    

Here's hoping with the snowball........


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex said:


> the poor


That did make me laugh aswell-poor wee thing.

Don't know LX there's no convincing me today


----------



## emak

BJP congrats on your BFP .your beta levels are fine mines were 187 at 12dpt ,try and get them done in 2 days time again  

Norma     im gutted for you hun ,thats just so unfair whats happened sending you loads of cyber hugs .

Yella hope you are feeling better

BP how you feeling pet ,hang in there ...how many days into your 2ww are you now? Just to let you know i had NO symptoms at all ,sure i was convinced it hadnt worked (again) possibly due to testing too early but i was so sure af was coming even had the usual tell tale spots on my chin and look at me now   keeping everything crossed

Hope all you ladies going through tx at the moment are keeping sane ....remember it WILL be worth it in the end


----------



## Babypowder

Went to Toys 'r' us today to get nephew a pressie, then Mothercare to get DP's big nephew something for his new baby, I couldn't help myself, I had a wander around the prams and cots, looked at all the doodees and bottles in both shops-ended up just getting vouchers after an assistant asked if she could help me anything......

Then went to gordans chemist to get some cleaning stuff-way cheaper than tesco and nearly bought a  pg test but the    where right behind me


----------



## Babypowder

Hi emak day 7 tomorrow omg its such a head @*$* 

Right will try and get the Pma back  

Hope your doing well, im watching your ticker anytime you post-the weeks are flying by, though i sure you don't think so


----------



## MissE

Hi BP, stay away from the pee sticks hun, its too early yet.  

Really hoping you get that pma going again. I'm sure the 2ww plays games with your mind but try to stay strong. Sending you loads of         

Emak how are you hun? Hope you and baba are keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

MissE said:


> Hi BP, stay away from the pee sticks hun, its too early yet.


Oh I know MissE your right-was just curious to see if the Otriville was out of my system, would only test maybe a day early if anything.


----------



## niceday1971

BJP Many many congratulations Wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!    

Yella hope your feeling better chick.  

BP get the oule pma going again girl!    i to all the rest of ya.

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~ test if you want hun       ONLY JOKING YOU BETTER STAY AWAY FROM THEM PEE STICKS


----------



## niceday1971

LX your a real disturber!


----------



## Babypowder

LX  I needed that-I was away lurking and came back to that large writing


----------



## emak

Right ladies not that miss innocent me is encouraging testing early BUT i started driving myself nuts 7dpt which even i knew was too early ,i finally got a bfp on fr on 11dpt BUT please remember everyones wee embies will implant at a different time  and it may take longer for a bfp to show  

BP you are so right ....i think the time is draging ,i just want it to be October so i can go off on mat leave    

Emma im feeling fine since Friday the old sick feeling isnt anywhere nearly as bad as it was and im not as tired thankfully BUT im wile grumpy and crabit with dh     im blaming it on hormones


----------



## tailsitis

hi all,
i'm new on this but same as you niceday, i'm DR for 5 weeks...i'm due to start the injections on 4th May..
i'm at the rfc too.
r u on suprecur nasal spray? how are u finding t

xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Tailsitis 

Im on the suprefact injections, few sore heads but generally not to bad.

Lx


----------



## ava2

Girls,hello,i cant believe it,BJP,CONGRATULATIONS,ENJOY,your fabulous news,i;m thrilled for you!!

Norma.so sorry to hear about the no fertilisation,im sure you are devestated but as someone else said,time out to think and maybe being in a financial posistion to go ahead later may seem like the right thing to do.I've had a BFN A AND A mmc and said after both that that was it,then coincidentally we sold our late parents house and decided to go for FET.Its complete and utter crap at any stage when things dont work out but i hope you and DP get through it.

Babypowder,come on girl,you have been a great help and inspiration on here to me and you are a week into your 2ww,so i'm hoping for some of your PMA to help me in the next 2 weeks.So wa;l away from those shops and get focusing on those BFPS for us all!!

I have been on bedrest since yesterday,only getting up for meals and ;oo breaks and have snuck on to catch up with everybody.
We had our Fet yesterday at three ,one little embie didn't survive the thaw but one did and shes on board now,convinced its a little girl embie this time. I think she was graded at a 7 cell,1 to 2,they grade slightly differently from the RVH but the emryologist said it was excellent so feeling very positive,ask me in a week however,i know how the 2ww plays havoc with us poor girlies.

To the newcomers,we;come on board,i have been on and off this site for 3 years and all my cyber buddies have been a huge support and help.plenty of laughs too!!!

Going back up to bed with a cup of decaff and a bag of cadburys chocolate eclairs,one must be good to oneself at this time !!!!

TTFN,

Love,,

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Well girls,  it's all go go go on here today again and the rollercoaster continues to bring us ups and downs.

Norma, I'm so sorry pet that things haven't worked out.  I can't imagine how devastated you are and I'm sending you loads of    .  Take special care of yourself and I hope your review will bring you some news.

BJP - CONGRATUALTIONS  - you're a wee bold girl for tesing early, but sure wasn't it worth it!   I'm delighted for you.  What a difference a week makes - all that worrying last week and now you're on .  I truly am chuffed for you and DH  .

BP, keep the     going girl.  Had to laugh at the big O dreams - bring them on!!!  Sure, you could be dreaming about worse   

Misse, bad, bad AF - get that tea into you!!

LX, how you keeping - when fdo you go for a scan?

JK, bunny, emak, wee emma, lychee, ava, niceday, sparty, yella, ava, wee purple and all you other girls hello - hope you're keeping well.

Welcome, Tailsitis - you've just joined the best site on the web   I'm also taking suprecur, been on it since 14th March and will be on it for another 3/4 weeks - don't find it too bad - a few headaches and hot flushes


----------



## Tessykins

Ava,     you're wee girl   gets nice and snuggly - you're just right to treat yourself!  Keep those feet up and get dh to spoil you.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Norma -        Enjoy your weekend away and let your DH spoil you, you deserve it.

BP & JK - Lots of PMA      Hope your are both feeling well


----------



## Ladyhex

Ava ..thats great news ...sorry your wee embie didnt make it


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - 

I had a really good feeling - especially with the aul "blue" dreams - Let them continue for the next 8 months !!!!!!


----------



## JK32

Norma - I read your post in work today (cant reply in work) and it brought all those memories back!!! I am sooo sorry that this has happened to you hun, I really know what you are going through! We were in your situation in Cotober with 16 eggs and no fertilisation.. we thought our world had ended - to have to go through ivf is bad enough, but to not even get to the 2ww felt that we had been robbed!! Even a negative result would have been better than 0 fertilisation.. Take time out 2gether, cry together, be angry, stay in your p'js do whatever, but then pick yourself up and you go again hun!! That sounds like a really good idea of you dh to go away.. we took a couple of days to ourselves then went out and shopped til we dropped!! dined out and had a few drinks... and after a week or so we felt like our world had not ended... we contacted origin and as BJP says look at us now!! Yes we havent got a BFP yet!!! hopefully next week, but we are alot further on than we thought we would ever be... If you ever need to chat just pm me hun.. you and dh take care   



Now i see i'm getting the blame for a certain early tester on here ahem!!!! lol!! OMG!!! that is fantastic news!!! didnt i tell you that 'o' was a sign!!! I shouted up the stairs to DH -'bjp got a BFP cos she dreamt of an 'o' ' so he thinks thats the green light for  
Im sure you and dh are just on   - lets hope its a hattrick and your the start of many to come!! Look at you this time last week, ready to give up all hope... brilliant news  

BP - flip whenyou said you were going shopping i thought you meant like for you... oh hun   I wouldnt be able to face baby shops for a while... your very good!! I cant even tell you to get some of that PMA cos i am lacking myself... what are we like lol!! I really am just going along each day trying not to think about it... which is kinda easy cos i have NO symptoms wotsoever!! No sore boobs - i thought they might (or even hoped) they might have grew even a teeny weeny bit but no!! But seriously, just take each day as it comes.. and hope we get the same result as BJP      

To the rest of you girls big hello - its past my bedtime, but just wanted to come on say a few words to Norma and BJP - 2 very different outcomes..   xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies thanks so much for the glitteries and sparklies ! im trying to get my head around this even still. i think and feel like all my Christmas' have come at once.  thats probably why i woke last night at 01.30 and at 05.53 i was still awake.. now i feel like a zombie...

jk - i laughed at your DH and his green light for the blue movie brigade he is such a geg. you are so right though about this time last week.. my boobs had softened, the twinges had gone and i felt nothing but saddness and was convinced it was al over for us so BP and JK you HAVE to hang in there. As my very logical DH said to me 'its not called a 2ww for nothing you know... it means you have to wait 2 weeks and not jump to any conclusions' Gee i hate it when he is right but he was right  so now you are both a week over with you.. you are on the home stretch.      im sending all the spare      i can muster and i just know that this time next week that snowball that bp threw will have caused the avalanche of BFP's.

i know you cant just swtich off but just try and visulalise growth and postive things... i have found that over the last week i have become extra religious and prayed everyday. i also thought as i looked around me and saw all the nice spring flowers, lambs etc that there must be a god and like the embies inside me just because i cant see him, touch him or feel him doesnt mean he and thus THEY arent with me. i still think that....

norma - i havent been in the situation where niceday and JK have been before but you have to and must take heart in what JK said   i hope you have something nice planned today   and are feeling a little better. i hope you get some answers 

wee emma .. we all have sore ole muscles and legs from all the AF dancing.. so just you tell you af that she is being very mean indeed.. here is another just in case it works              


ohhh funny story for you.. i went for my actupuncture yesterday at 11am and by then i had already peed on 4 sticks and was on cloud nine. however i knew that chinese medicine uses a pulse to deterime if a lady is pregnant or not so i went in very dull and 'normal' (no cheesy grins) and the dr asked me how i was, i told him i was ok and then he asked me about my appetite and i said that was ok too. he told me to lie on the bed and let my pulse settle from walking up the street and the stairs. he felt my pulse for about 20-30 seconds and he told me your pulse is strong and feels like a circle... this is a pregnant pulse . you are pregnant. well i tell you . if i wasnt already lying on the treatment couch i would have dropped. he let me feel his pulse and then made me feel my own and OMG ii could feel the difference... its so hard to describe but there is a fecking difference.. i f i didnt believe in chinese medicine before i do now !

i didnt fess up to having poas to him and he told me to go and get a test from the chmist and to phone him to morrow to tell him he was right.   he said that you will  not believe me until you see 2 lines BUT YOU ARE PREGNANT - you husband will also want the weatern test. but we do not need these in china


----------



## weepurple

BJP - huge congratulations!!!  

Ava - congrats on being pupo!  

BP & JK - keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well?  Must go, in work and shouldn't really be on  

Take Care  

weepurple xx


----------



## jellybaba

OMG BJP I am soooo pleased for your hun!!! CONGRATUALTIONS on you very own 
[fly]BFP!! [/fly] 
I must admit reading the excitment in your post has brought back my lovely memories of the day I tested, it was like christmas morning, ring round my mum and my sister to tell them my good news.

Really please for you and I hope your glad you test early now lol


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex  Grin    OTD - 09 Apr      

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr      OTD - 16 Apr      

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr      OTD -22 Apr

Ava2          DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lychee      DR - 11 Mar        Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 29 Apr      OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June


----------



## bunty16

good morning ladies..hope ur all well, andstill enjoying that glorious sunshine..its been great to get washing dryed on line, instead of the ususal shrinking it in tumble dryer 
hows yella today..did u get out with dp for meal last night..
and what about BJP..have u came back to earth to join us yet.. 
i know i havent posted much here lately..but always lurked to see how all was going..take care and xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone today?

BJP thats is so freaky about your doc. Can't believe he could tell you were preggers just from your pulse. I bet you are still floating.

Ava congrats on beingPUPO. Just rest up hun and get your dh to spoil you rotten. Really hope you get your wee girlie. 

Welcome to the thread tailsitis, another member for this crzy train. Hope tx goes well for you. 

Yella how are you feeling today, hope you are a bit better.

A big hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

What a great way to start the day a huge congrats to you and DH  

PS told ya LX was gona bring us all 

Ava sorry both your embies didn`t make it but congrats your now



BP & JK one week down and very soon you`ll both be celebrating too 

Norma you and DH are in my thoughts today i hope some time away on your own helps you get over the shock  

Tailsitis 

Wee purple LX wee emma Hopeful Jelly Emak Lychee Bunty and all the lurkers


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Bunty good to hear from you i hope you are well hows all the fur babies treating you



Well emma good morning any sign of the ole



As you can probably tell i`m feeling a whole lot better today  me and DP had a good night though i was home and in bed for 10.30


----------



## yellazippy

Am i getting the emmas mixed up


----------



## MissE

Hi yella, glad you are feeling better. There are 2 emmas currently waiting for their afs (wee emma and me). Still no sign. This waiting is starting to make me go     Really starting to wonder if it will ever show its face again. Think if it turns up i might throw a street party.

Bunty nice to hear from you. How are you keeping missus?

Emma xx


----------



## bunty16

yella..the fur babies are keeping me busy..lol..glad ur feeling better..
look after urself pet.xx


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty i`ve told DP if this cycle isn`t successful for us there a new fur baby coming my way ASAP  

Miss E lets do it ...........


----------



## bunty16

MissE..a party??...bring it on...          hope we all are invited.. 
im doing fairly ok..thanks..had myself down as such a useless failure and so bitterly disappointed by  , but last week i had to go to doctors and got a locum, who told me that its the very few who get  after 1st tx..and drugs would be altered to suit better on 2nd try..so will be brave and just awaiting review from RFC..shan't hold my breath on that appointment though, as i think Christmas would be here sooner.. 
yella..blame the drugs for ur confusion..now, help what can i blame on mine..lol..


----------



## Babypowder

Ava    sorry your wee embie didn't make it  and thanks your words of encouragement 

Yella glad you enjoyed your dinner


yellazippy said:


> and in bed for 10.30


 naughty 

JK hows you today-well know your in work but if your on your lunch and lurking  and  

BJP im sure your still up there  that was interesting about your pulse-I had a wee feel of mine  im assuming your was very fast 

Hopeful  thanks for the encouragement.

MissE any rocky road going? 

Hi and welcome tailitis-have to say I didn't know what your name was for a sec  then I got it 

Wee purple hope your well 

Norma  glad your taking a few days away with your DH and hope your review isn't too far off, its such a cruel thing IF and of course it comes back to our wonderful government and their '1' go-the financial pressure is awful 

Bunty  good to hear from you.

Lychee, lolly, niceday, Tessand velma  oh and LX if your looking in-did you get your bloods yesterday?

If i've forgotten anyone  

AFM  today one week down-feeling a little brighter today


----------



## MissE

Bunty of course you will all be invited. Couldn't have an af party without my buddies. Hope your appointment comes through very soon cos at least then you can discuss your options for moving forward. Stay strong hun.  

Yella love the dancing piggies. I was nearly dancing with them, cheered me up.

BP glad your feeling a bit brighter today. Keep it up hun cos you are usually a very positive influence to the rest of us. I'll make you a batch of rocky roads all for yourself especially if it gets that pma back to where it should be.


Norma take care hun. Think a wee break away with your dh sounds like a great idea.  

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

yip, no af yet, where'd she go?

congratulations mrs bjp, see? and there you were convincing yourself otherwise  

i've also threatened dh with a new furbaby, there's a wee pregnant cat comes to my house sometimes and i feed her til she's like a wee barrel. (me wants to keeps her  )


----------



## MissE

Hey wee emma, this waiting for af is a nightmare isn't it?
I'm going a bit dotty now.

Awww a wee preggers puddy cat. Defo think you should keep her, she sounds like she wants you to when she keeps coming back.

Emma xx


----------



## bunty16

ahh gee..how fab..a party and cakes with MissE...how lucky are we girls??
Yella..as for a fur baby..u have no hope girl!!!!!!ur tx is gonna work, do u hear me??so have urself loads of pma..im   for u..i also  lurved ur wee piggies..saw some last night in the back of a trailer, as we were out on our walk..they have adorable wee eyes..and i said to dp that i hoped they weren't going to the market.. 
im kinda bored today..its not that overly sunny to sit out and im not in frame of mind for much needed housework..so apart from washing am mooching about being lazy..******** is quiet as well..


----------



## Moonbeam08

i have just come in from the garden after enjoying a few hours of 'rays' but this time with spf 15 on so no more lobster bjp ! lol 

ava - i have been in such a tizz i havent congratulated you on being PUPO ! i still cant get teh glittery things to work for me . hense im always so impressed by the ones the girls do with funky pics etc !

watching over the rainbow from sat night. dog on sofa beside me and an easter egg being consumed as we speak.

emac- what was your second hcg reading can you remember? how often should the levels be checked do you know?

hi there to all the new girls that have joined us in the mad house. the girls are great here and watchout for the handsome men as sometimes we have 'blue'nights here lol


----------



## wee emma

emma, if i keep her, i'll want the wee fluffy babbies too and dh will have a heart attack   (i am going to become a scary cat lady, i just know it. Definitely going to happen if a babby of my own doesn't come).

how late is your af? i'll do you a wee dance (might help the both of us)


----------



## MissE

Hi wee emma, thanks for the dance. Hopefully our afs turn up soon. I'm on day 47 ( its 2 and a half weeks late so far). At the mo my wee kitty is my wee babby. Think he runs away when he see me coming cos i hug him and kiss him while he tries to get away.   
And anyway those wee fluffy babbies need someone to love them, you just tell your dh that. Kitties are easier to look after anyway cos they do their own thing.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls 

at work at the mo but was wondering if BJP could pm the cost for accupuncture and an idea of how many times a week you went and where it is. Ta.

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday

the man i went to owns a clinic on the lisburn road belfast, in lisburn and also in portadown.

he practices out of the portadown clinic on mondays, wednesdays and fridays and is very accomodating. he even told me not to stress out trying to schedule a time for post transfer actu (which he arranged for me to have in belfast) but just to phone when leaving rfc and he would see me immediately regardless of when. he is very lovely. his name is dr william  he is part of the chinese complementary medicine centre (i get the name messed up but its along those lines) and is on high street in portadown. you will see the sign sitting outside the oxfam shop and the clinic is through a door right beside the entrance to the oxfam shop. go in, up the stairs and its on teh left. the phone number is 38394444. if you phone on a day he is in belfast its fine as it transfers right over to there.

it is £30 a session for 30 mins or £40 for 50 minutes. i only ever had 30 minute sessions and those appointments can take an hour by the time he gets you settled and 'pinned down' lol

one day last week when he sensed i was particularly anxious he gave me an extra 25 mins for free !


i brought your cd along and he put it on for me...  i liked him alot. he seems quite experienced in fertilitiy treatment issues. 

i started in january when i got news our cycle was coming up sometime soon and intend to go until we get to the big scan...xoxoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

ps went once a week until week of ec and went the day before ec, and pre and post transfer on transfer day xoxoxo

then as an extra luxury treated myself to reflexology with a man in william street who sends me to sleep the day between ec and et and yes i fell asleep ! 

i have a softness for reflexology


----------



## Lychee

Hi girls, I don't have much to report today other than I've got my scan tomorrow. Hopefully my womb is ok for embo's! I'm not looking forward to getting up early to get to the appt...But, it will all be worth it. 

BJP- That's incredible re your accupuncturist! Chinese medicine is amazing I think. I love that my acu lady always says to me "...when you're pregnant...." It's like she doesn't even believe it couldn't work    Congrats again to you and DH!


----------



## MissE

BJP i'm going to phone him tomorrow and see if i can make some appointments. Don't know if i can have acupuncture cos i have epilepsy. I'm not allowed other things like reflexology or indian head massage. I'm sure he could tell me if i ask. Wasn't going to do acu but talked to dh and he thinks it is a good idea. Thanks for that post.

Lychee good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope everything os hunky dorey so that you can get your lovely wee embies back where they should be.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone

OMG - its all going on here. Haven't been on in a while and hard to catch up!

Mariabelfast - amazing news on twins  
BJP and Ladyhex - A Big Congrats to both of you! 

BP - good luck for test. It will be great news I'm sure. Let this roll of good luck continue    

Everyone else - hope you're all well and tx is going good.

I am starting round 2 this month. ICSI this time.

Yella - will you add me to list again please.

DR - 24th April

STIMMS - 13th May

EC - 26th May

ET - 29th May

Let the rollercoaster ride begin again!

Thanks so much and best of luck to everyone testing soon xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday and MissE - i would def give it a go. my DH doesnt believe in the mumbo jumbo and i was sceptical but when he without blinking or without any hesitation or doubt told me on no uncertain terms i was BFP i was    

he moved over here from china after his wife came here in advance of him and liked it here. they are both trained doctors in china and also practice traditional chinese medicine. i was worried at first it was all about money but when he told me that he would normally support treatments with herbs and he would not recommend them to me due to tx i was like ok .. thats good. because he is native to china his accent is still very chinese and i find him a bit difficult to make out at time despite his english being PERFECT. i blame my dodgy hearing more than anything. lol. i have developed a lot of respect for him.

the treatment he does changes depending on the point you are at in tx eg once we had et no more heat or no more needles on tummy. and just before et pre transfer the needles went into my back with the heat but not on my tummy. i always asked him to explain why they went were and he was very patient and told me. i hope you like him as well...      anything is worth a try. i much prefered reflexology but when i read actu increased chnaces of tx success to 60 % i wasnt going to take the risk and not go


----------



## Lychee

Thanks a million Emma!


----------



## weepurple

Good evening ladies, how are you all?

BJP - thanks for posting all the info on accupuncture    You have convinced me to try it and I live near Lisburn Rd so im gona book a session.  I have been doing reflexology since Nov and love it but I think I'll try this as well.  I'm really not keen on needles ( haha that'll be good when the jabs start!) which is why I have been reluctant to to go, but now I wanna try everything I can!  I'm also listening to the IVF companion every day and it seems to have calmed me down a lot too. 

Welcome Tailsitis, im a newbie too, good luck for ur tx  

Hi to everyone else!

weepurple xx


----------



## emak

BJP posted a message on the other thead for you huni (just incase u miss it )


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today?

Lychee how did you get on today? Did the scan go well?

BJP how are you doing missus? I phoned the acu clinic and got an appointment for Monday. He was very nice on the phone although sometimes it was a bit difficult to make him out.

Niceday did you phone yet to get an appointment for acu?

Ava hun hope you are continuing to rest up.

BP and JK are you ladies managing to stay positive. Sending loads of           your way.

A big hello to tessy, emak, yella, wee purple, tailsitis, velma, wee emma, dc8, LX, hopeful, bunty and norma and anyone else i've forgotten. This list is getting so long now.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

MissE I got booked in for next Friday and guess what DH wants to give it a go as well god luv him!

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Oh yeah thanks BJP for all the info.


----------



## Moonbeam08

missE, Niceday and wee purple   he is a little hard to make out but he doesnt mind having to repeat himself lol.. i hope you like it ok. tis awful feeling when you are recommending things and then you go along and hate it   the clinic on the lisburn road is more 'fancy' decor wise than p'down branch but the treatment is the same... make sure you tell him that it is for IVF/ICSI you are attending for  

i waiting anxiously on my phone to ring to let me know if my beta hch level has risen or not. i did another first response this morning and the line was stronger and the same colour as the control line but the RFC test only had a very faint line. DH (who is all knowing by the way  ) said it was because i ruined it and flooded the well will PEE from the dropper as i didnt read the instructions taht clearly state ONLY 6 drops of pee.   still i was glad i had done the first response FIRST and saw a strong line in stead of the RFC one and only had a squint to see it line. im kinda pooping it waiting on teh phone to ring with a number.. was 158 on wednesday which seemed ok so   

lychee - how did your scan go sweetie?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

With all this talk about acu i`ll through my 2 penny worth in too 

I`ve attended a chinese doctor for the last 15 months and i swear by him   

I originally went to him about 6 months before my first tx because my cycle was getting longer every month (normally 30 days)

And i was feeling very hormonal moody and had no energy at all regardless where i was in my cycle    

Within 2 months my cycle was 28 days and i felt energised,was sleeping so much better and was generally feeling great 

Without doubt my weekly vists during tx kept me relaxed balanced and sane (he`s great to talk to as well)

After my failed cycle he went back through every step to see where he thought it had failed and in his opinion i need to focus on the implantation process particularly so we shall see how we go this time  

Lychee how did your scan go this morning all set for ET on Thursday ??   

I was first into the RFC @ 7.30 this morning _* BIG YAWN *_ McDreamy did the scan 

All went well i have 4 large follies in the left and 8 of various sizes on the right so am booked in for EC on monday am

DC8 great to see you back   will get you on the list pronto mrs  

The 2 Emmas surely to gad your respective AF`s will show this weekend   

BP & JK32 lots of lovely     for your wee embies snuggling in    

Hi to everyone else enjoy the  ladies an old farmer told me yesterday "there`ll be a touch more of the snow before

months end"   gad i hope not


----------



## MissE

Hi BJP i'm going to the p'down clinic. Don't really mind about the decor. Maybe it will help my af to arrive!!!! Quite looking forward to it. Told him about tx and also asked about having acu with epilepsy. He said it was fine to have it done.

  you get good news with your phone call. Don't get too hung up on the colour of the line on your test. A line is a line. Its positive    .

Niceday glad you are booked in too. Lets hope it helps us. I think if your dh wants to give it a go then why not. It might help him relax too cos i think this is a stressful time for them too.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh today is JK's  hang on in there both BP and JK.. i need someone to accompany me on this bus so hang on in there ladies.. dont worry about what you feel or dont feel (as was in my case)              

ring phone ring ! for flip sake.. im meeting my mum for lunch in p'down and there is NO reception in teh yellow door so i need it to RING before i set foot in the place..


----------



## yellazippy

BJP I think your all knowing DH is probably right    your "flooding the well" line made me giggle     

What time do you ring to get your blood results?? They will have doubled beautifully for you     

Morning Emma


----------



## MissE

Hi yella. Really hoping acu helps me relax and maybe it will do something for my cycles too. 

Thats brilliant news about your scan.     on Monday you get plenty of lovely eggies. Defo think 7.30 is a bit early for anything. RFC really don't like us ladies to have much sleep.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex  Grin     OTD - 09 Apr      

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr       

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr       OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET - n/a            OTD - n/a         No Fertilization   

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June


----------



## niceday1971

Woooooooooohoooooo! 

Im not at the bottom of the list anymore! Sorry DC8 your just behind me anyway.

LX


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Niceday your ticker is starting to move along now    how is the DR treating you


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Yella  


not to bad but the bin man p*ssed me off and I couldnt get out of my street.    

Some people are starting to get on my nerves but they arent really I know its just the drugs, I think!

Not flying as fast as you.  Good luck for monday I will have everything crossed for yo.

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Ahh thanks for that i`m not too worried about monday but am terrified of the tuesday morning phone call  

We didn`t have great fertilization last time only 2 out of 7 so i`ll be bricking it til then  

I had the most terrible road rage while DR both times   i think i used my horn every day at one stage and i`m normally very chilled 

out in the car    i was shouting...hand gestures the whole lot    bad now when i think back


----------



## niceday1971

Yella know how you feel about the phone call after ec.  I will be totally bricking it we had no fertilisation the last time.  You just need to stay positive cause there aint anything you can do, but you will be grand.
Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

girls i really starting to doubt if im really pregnant ( 4 tests later ...all pos+ (.y.)'s are so sore and veiny) still no AF and the bloods dont get me started about them , the doctor said she couldnt read them or the lab read the info on the slip wrong cause they didnt give a number back          i really give up    really sorry for the me rant 

Yella thats a good count     for monday 

BJP~hope you get your bloods back soon 

big hello to everybody else


----------



## yellazippy

I`m sure you`re right keep the faith    

At our review they thought about ICSI then changed their mind so fingers crossed they made the right choice


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhh BO***CKS LX i can`t believe they`ve messed your results up   

Is there any chance they can phone the labs directly and speak to someone for you??

All the tests coming back positive has to be a good sign mrs    hang in there as frustrating as it must be


----------



## MissE

LX thats   awful that they messed things up for you. Hopefully they will get things sorted asap for you hun. 
All those symptoms and positive tests have to be a good sign so hang in there and stay positive.  

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

yella - could they do half icsi and have ivf? is that possible? your count is fabby hunny.. only a couple more days until you meet your embies 

lh - YOU ARE PREGNANT you know you are. you dont need numbers to prove it.    that is a fecking disaster of a hospital .. feck sake.. did they take more bloods to reprocess them?    

just got my bloods back. the beta hcg has risen from 158 to 460 and the nurse seemed very pleased with that and for the first time said 'congratulations - you can go home and have a party. ' what a brill start to my birhtday weekend


----------



## niceday1971

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY BJP BET YOUR GOING TO HAVE A GOOD ONE![/fly]


----------



## MissE

Well done BJP, thats fab about your bloods. Relax and enjoy your birthday.


take care

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

LX- How annoying!  Are you sure it's not your doc that can't read the results When my DH's SA results came back he read that DH only had 280 spermies... He forgot to add the millions at the end 

With your positive tests and boobie symptoms I'd say you are definately preggers, but I know the cock up of your bloods with not appease you. Any chance they can do a speedy test seeing as they cocked this one up

BJP... That's brilliant news about your betas. What a lovely birthday pressie!  



Yella... I'm sure it will be fine on the day! Not long now honey 

Niceday... Bloomin bin men  they hog the road and then leave the bins everywhere. I'm forever picking up my bin from the middle of the road. I wouldn't mind so much but you have to place it in the right place with the handles outwards because god forbid you if you don't they won't touch it! 

Big hellos to everyone else. 

AFM... nothing much to report really, Had my retinopathy this morning (can't believe it's been a year since my last one!  ) it's basically a test for diabetic people to look at your retina (back of the eye/lens) to basically to see if you are going blind!  Anyways... bloomin' hate it!  they put stuff in your eyes to make your pupils dilate then flash light in your eyes to take the photos. The only thing is it kinda blinds you and makes you light sensitive so DH had to guide me back to the car (trying not to laugh..i might add!  ) with me in dark glasses not being able to see properly!! My eye sight is getting back to normal but i'm still sat here in my living room with shades on! And it's not really that bright outside either! Luckily I can see enough to type!!! Should get the results in a couple of weeks but think i'm OK especially as ALL of the other people having it done are around 70-80 years old, so I must be better than them!!...Diabetes makes you feel soooo old!

Waiting for my consent appointment and dummy ET on Tuesday. Kind of excited but really hoping that they have good news about DH's spermies (can't help but be worried seeing as it took an age to get the buggers!  )

Going to sunny Norfolk tomorrow as it's BIL's 30th Birthday so going for a posh meal with him and SIL. I've not seen SIL for ages so will be nice to catch up and see their new animals. They have got some chickens and Degu's. Not exactly sure what Degu's are but they sound a bit like rats with bushy tails to me!  Oh and we have to face their devil dog (as DH calls it) a pit bull/bull mastiff cross who is a bit boisterous and well quite frankly psycho!!!  

That's enough about me... I hope you all have a great weekend! 

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls

I see it's busy as always on here.  BJP delighted that your levels have risen - have a great bday weekend Here's a wee  
LX, that's a flippin disgrace about your bloods - I'm sure you're rippin.  But let your pos tests comfort you - you are preggers!

Yella, goodluck for Mon - it all sounds positive.  

I see the   is still refusing to show for the Emmas - here's a wee   .  I need one for myself too cos the RFC said they would like me to have another af before I start HRT on the 27th Apr and if it hasn't come by next Friday I've to phone them and they'll bring me in for scan and bloods, so for extra luck       and. what the hell,    !!!!!!!!

All the talk about acupuncture is putting the idea into my head too.  I did have it a few years ago when I was getting iui but I really didn't like it - I only went once or twice and I suppose I should have perservered.  Maybe going to Dr William would be different - -I'm willing to try anything to get one of those pregnant pulses!!  Wow, that's really mad BJP.

BP, JK and ava, how you all getting on with the 2ww - sending you loads of       

Hello to everyone else out there - hope your all enjoying the lovely Friday evening weather. X


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy, how are you? Really hope your af comes before the 27th so you can keep things moving. Never know maybe mine will have come by then too   

I wasn't going to do acu but all the talk on here has put it into my head so made an appointment. Need something to relax me cos this waiting for af is sending me   .


Emma xx


----------



## ava2

hI everyone,just nipped i to see how evryone getting on.

Have a silly question,know they mite know on FET Boards but i'm on here all the time.

i KNOW I HAVE to wait 2 weeks to test but since i did FET,i didnt have a trigger shot which means i dont have to wait for it to be outta my system,the reason i'm asking is that mp DP ALways gives me the results and out of 3 test readings,the 2 times he did it was positive,and i had to do it 3rd time as he was in the middle of the sea fishing,not for leisure i hasten to add.

He will be away on my test date but will be at home 2 days prior so i know i will be tempted to test then,to eveyone on IVF,JUST IGNORE WHAT I SAID AND WAIT TILL TEST DATE IF YOU HAVE HAD THE TRIGGER IT WILL BE IN YOUR SYSTEM.

any thoughts wud be appreciated.

RE. acupuncture,i had one tx prior to ET and will have onenext week,my acupuncturist doesnt believe in tx  on evening of transfer as she says,its up to the man above if implantation occurs

Its really down to your own thoughts on it and i suppose cost too,

Anyways,to my fella 2wwers,hang in there,im at the obsessing stage and its only 3dpo transfer ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! love,Ava2 xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ava, i'm sorry i can't answer your question about testing early. We all know we should be good but i understand completely about wanting to test when your dp is with you. 
Hang in there sweetie. try not to obsess too much (easy for me to say i know) but get some pma going.        LX and BJP are starting a long list of BFPs.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ava I don't know about the fet meds and system. I tested on day 12 past transfer with first response and an old test from access diagnostics. The internet one only showed a faint line but the first response came up right away. 

I guess its down to when implantation happens and this can be as late as day10. 
If you do test early just don't get down hearted if it is bfn as it just might be too early to get picked up in urine. My hcg levels seem ok and yet even this am one of the lines were faint and having 460 units in my blood there was no excuse for the test messing with T head x


----------



## emak

Ava i think you will be safe to test a couple of days early ....at my last clinic they ask patients to test 11dpt or 14dpo


----------



## Lychee

Hi Everybody,

Went for my scan this am and all looks good its 8mm, but I've got 6 days till my transfer so it will grow more.  What is the ideal thickness 

LX-That's crazy re your bloods!  You're pregnant tho with those veiny bbs, etc  

I had acu again today and the dr was so sweet, she said "you'll be a mother".  It was so nice of her to say.  Did you ever feel like you just need everyone around you to be positive so you can be positive yourself  The other dr there told me in passing that in China people who need it get acu 6 out of 7 days a week!  She said it's much cheaper there  

Ava2 I wouldn't test if I were you...Could be neg too early then you'll be on a major downer!  Ask your clinic when the pee sticks would be acurate?  Take it easy and enjoy this nice weather instead of worryin too much  

I'm about to have a relaxing weekend of cleaning and studying....Hope this   great weather keeps up!

 BJP!

Later! xo


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

BJP, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Sooooooo pleased for you hun, hate to say it but.....I told you so  . Bet you and dh are on cloud 9, makes all the heartache worth while doesn't it, when's your scan??

Big Hi to everyone else.

BB


----------



## ava2

Girls,thanks so much for the replies,will try to hold on as long as i can.

Going for a wee walk,catch up with you all soon,

Love Ava2 xxxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Boy tis a bit chillier today !

Was in town with dh for lunch and I swear I saw misse sitting in the street café, high street mal Pdown  with a chum earlier about 12ish ?

Lmbb lol I don't mind how often you say I told you so lol ! Don't know when scan will be? I'm guessing the rfc will get my letter on Monday and what happens then? Err ? Roughly when do you think it might be ?


----------



## Moonbeam08

Bp and JK -  how are you both holding up sweeties  stick with the postive visualisation and let those embies snuggle in nice and tight  

nearly there now!


----------



## Moonbeam08

i have just looked at the stats for rfc... apparently they only get about 25% live birth rates... similar in origin from all the bfp's 

i know so much can go wrong but it seems to me that the biggest battle is only starting as the little embies once implanted and get BFP only have 1 in 4 chance of making it. if i was a betting person i wouldnt  why oh why do i torture myself.. keep thinking this is going to be snatched away from us.. those stats have only componded my fears


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

BJP that was me you saw today in p'down. Was out shopping with my mum, shes addicted to coffee so every five minutes you have to go in for one. Try not to worry hun. You need to try to enjoy some of the pregnancy. Just try to take one step and a time. You've got over one hurdle and fingers crossed everything else will be plain sailing.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hey Emma ! 

I knew it was you ! I was gonna rattle the window behind you to scare the life out of you but then I thought that would just be mean lol !

I had a look again at the stats and now I think its per ivf cycle started not per bfp registered if that makes any sense !

Going out to the Indian for dinner and then to the pub tonight for a mates farwell doo .. Nobody knows our news and I don't want them to so I'm offering taxi services to get out of any awkward why aren't you having A drink questions !
I'm not a drinker anyway so will avoid many raised eyebrows!

Having a crampy day today


----------



## emak

BJP2008 said:


> i have just looked at the stats for rfc... apparently they only get about 25% live birth rates... similar in origin from all the bfp's
> 
> i know so much can go wrong but it seems to me that the biggest battle is only starting as the little embies once implanted and get BFP only have 1 in 4 chance of making it. if i was a betting person i wouldnt  why oh why do i torture myself.. keep thinking this is going to be snatched away from us.. those stats have only componded my fears


Hi doll i TOTALLY know how you feel ,i have my head done in TBH ,and what with my bl00dy 12 week scan not going to be until 14 weeks (was 15 but midwife got it changed yesterday) i keep thinking that maybe something may go wrong and i wouldnt even be aware of it ,i have seen so many girls on FF who have had mmc ,i didnt even know they exsisted until recently ....i guess we should just try to relax and enjoy our bfp (we have been waiting long enough)


----------



## MissE

BJP you'd have scared the bejesus outta me if you'd rattled the window.  Had a nice enough day except for mother continually talking about 2 nephews. Don't get me wrong i love them both dearly but sometimes you just need for babies not to be talked about.

Have a lovely relaxing night, it'll help take your mind off things. Taxi services is a good idea then you won't have to deal with those questions. Better not saying anything until you and dh are ready. Think you need to enjoy it yourselves for a while before everyone else finds out.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi emac 

I'm glad you responded ! Was feeling quite alone with my fears as I am so so grateful for a bfp at all . 

I guess its one day at a time isn't it.. Each day that passes is another day done. Makes the time go so slowly though !

Mmc scares devil outta me too and like you I didn't even know about them ! I wish I didn't. 

Maybe feel better once get first scan ? Sent letter on Friday ? When should I hear from rfc ? Any idea when scan might be ?


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ahh Emma. Big hugs for you . Sometimes even mothers don't seem to get it do they ?

Well done to you for holding it together big hug


----------



## norma30

BJP huge congrats for u hun try and relax xx

went and got my hair chopped today feel about 2 stone lighter!!!

feeling much better today, have come to realise its just not meant to be and will make do with my dd and spoil her rotten dh is still distraught  but is on nights this week and is very busy so doesnt have much time to think about it all

watching Britains got talent that wee girl chloe is fantastic!!!

hope everyone is having a nice weekend

normaxx


----------



## norma30

morning girls 

how long should af take to come

i woke up this morning with the dreaded feeling looks like   is on her way

norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

Norma on my abandoned cycles the old Hag normally out in an appearance within the week. It was a horid reminder but yet strangely brought about a sence of relief. That sounds odd but I guess it helped me move forward to the next go x 

Tmi alert ! Its top early for tmi alerts but I just wanted to ask something. I'm on crinone pessaries and they have always produced a 'residue' that is off white in colour. Today it was pink tinged. Has me a bit worried. If the pink discharge wasn't caught up in the 'residue' I'm guessing it would be mild spotting. I  Will keep an eye on it but was wondering if anyone has experienced similar pink tinged problems so shortly after bfp? Maybe some bumps and babes lurkers can help explain what is causing this and if it should be anything to be concerned about ?


----------



## Lychee

Morning Ladies,

Sorry BJP & Norma, I can't answer your questions....

I just realised I am 2 fematabs short....I'm to start them 4x day today until Wednesday pm...Do you think the chemist can just give me two extra?  I'm like a little old lady or something.   I don't know if I took them throughout the cycle and forgot that I had already taken them or the chemist didn't give me enough?  So happy to be off the synarel....Started the progesterone   yikes...This morning.  I don't like them, but it does feel like a small victory to have got to this stage  

   praying that Thursday is a happy day for me and dh!  He's so good about it...He told me he thinks it's goin to work this time...He's not usually into 'gut feelings' so hopefully this is a good thing.  xo


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies, hope you're all haveing a good weekend?  Haven't been on in a few days, loads to catch up on!

BJP - happy belated birthday!  hope you had a fab time.  Sorry I've no idea about spotting.

Norma - hope you are doing ok  

Lychee - hopefully the chemist will help you out with extra tablets, i'm sure they will have done this before, but might ask for another prescription to cover it?

Had first accupuncture session y'day and it was great, really relaxing.  I'm sorry I haven't tried it before and hope it's not too late to be starting now for it to help.

Just finished a mad 4 hour spring clean and headin out for a power walk, I'll collapse later   

Hello to everyone, sorry too many names to remember   and hope you are all well  

weepurple xx


----------



## bunty16

hello everyone..hope ur all well??...dp took the tummy bug, thats doing the rounds and has now spread it on to me, how very thoughtful of him?! 
anyhow..belated birthday wishes to BJP..hope uve had a good one..and many more of them..
weepurple..hope uve some energy left after ur housework and walk..
take care all.xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All  

Hope you all had a good weekend   was anyone up to anything special??

BJP i hope you had a   try not to worry about a little spotting it can be very normal at this stage   

Ava as Emak said i think 2 days before OTD should be fine     some    for you

Lychee i hope the chemist will sort you out with a few extra tablets and 8mm is great they like it to be around 10mm for transfer   

Bumble great to hear from you hows things  

Bunty sorry to hear you and DP are poorly nothing as rotten as a tummy bug hope you both feel better soon   

BP & JK32 how is the    treating you both   

Weepurple glad to hear you enjoyed the acu and i dont think its ever too late to start something that is so    and relaxing

Norma you must have got alot cut off your hair to feel lighter   did you go very short   your AF normally makes an appearance within a week or so after a cycle or it did in my case last time round

Miss E and wee emma any sign of the ole boot   yet   

I`m propped up in bed with laptop (under orders from DP) we went to his sisters yesterday and stayed over though i wasn`t much craic i`m so bloated and grumpy    we did a bbq for the kids and had a nice evening catching up 
I took my trigger at 11.30 than passed out in bed minutes later   
I feel so ready to get these eggies out and    please god get to the next stage    
Catch up with you all soon
Yella x


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex        OTD - 09 Apr      

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr       

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr      OTD -22 Apr

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET -  --            OTD -  --         No Fertilization    

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June


----------



## niceday1971

Good luck tomorrow Yella.  

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

Yella wishing you all the best for 2mrw Hun .... Hope all them wee eggies get jiggy 2mrw nite ... U r now drug free how does it feel


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Niceday thanks for the good wishes  

LX it feels great    the spray especially it was a royal pain in the   remembering to take it  

And my tummy will be most pleased to be a needle free zone though i did improve as the days went on   

How are you doing?? will you get any more answers tomorrow or just get fresh bloods done instead?

Heh Loopy thanks so much mrs


----------



## Sparty

Yella - good luck for tomorrow pet, fingers crossed for you     
Having acupuncture for the first time tomorrow night with Dr William, bjp u should get a cut for all the recommendations, hope you had a lovely birthday.

Hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend


----------



## emak

Yella good luck tomorrow huni   you have loads of lovely mature eggs just waiting to be collected   

Hope are 2ww ladies are keeping sane     

Good luck to everyone 
E xx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hows everyone?

Yella     you get loads of lovely eggies tomorrow hun.

Sparty what time are you at Dr William tomorrow? I've an appointment at 5.45.

BJP hope you had a lovely b'day.

BP, JK and Ava how are you holding up ladies.     

Bunty hope you and dp feel better very soon.

I think af might be ready to rear her ugly head very soon. Had some very light spotting yesterday and today so hopefully won't be long now.

A big hello to all the other ladies. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## bunty16

yella..im sorry id been too wrapped up in my own self.. 
 that all goes well for u 2mrw pet.xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Sparty and Emma I hope you both enjoy your first actup appt tomorrow ! You will find Dr William v nice and he will put you at your ease. The more you go the more you learn from him about the benefits of the tx . He is very knowledable but doesn't bombard you buy you will learn bits every week. He is very keen on keeping your feet and tummy warm !

If you ask questions about the process and why needles go in each bits he will answer and explain It for you x let me know how you both get on x

Yella I'm keeping everything crossed for your EC ! Drug fee days rock ! Enjoy x 

BP and jk how are you both ?


----------



## Sparty

MissE I'm in just after you at 6.15


----------



## MissE

Sparty maybe see you there then. I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully it will be really relaxing.

Emma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies. I'm in such good form this morning even though i feel sick. The ole witch has arrived FINALLY!!!! Phoned rfc this morning and they said they would get things sorted for me. Hopefully it won't be long now til i can get added to the list.

Yella hope everything goes well today. Thinking of you hun. 

Hope everyone else is well. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

WooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!  

Congratulations MissE!

Hi Sparty and MissE are you both having your acu in Belfast or Portiedown?

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

Girls sorry I've been awol, was finding the 2ww so hard and found if I logged on computer-I ended up searching the 2ww boards etc, also future MIL was rushed to Hosp on Sat, we where told she had hrs to live-but they worked with her and she seems to be making a recovery. DP's brother, his wife and kids-travelled all night from South of England, so when they arrived I had the kids.

Anyway, im a bit lost where you all are-

MissE      for a/f get the letter away pronto  

Yella                  for lots of eggies, you can do it    

Bjp belated   wishes

JK and Ava    hope you girls are well  

Big   to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP i completely understand anyones 'disappearance during the 2ww. i didnt understand it until i went through it myself.. the more i looked the more i found to pickle my head.... not long now sweetie...       im hoping for a roll of BFP's now from you, JK, ava and Yella.. 

yella       for lots of lovley eggies today 

jk -     hang on in there darlin not long now

sparty, niceday and missE - im back to see dr william on friday.. looking forward to hearing how you get on  

no need on the ' belated b'day wishes as its only today that i blow out my candles   i have had a busy birhtday weekend and how better a way to sepnd the day than by bring my pee in a jar to the GP at lunchtime lol


----------



## Ladyhex

Got my bloods back and they are 10852    so happy !!


----------



## niceday1971

Excellent news Ladyhex!

Happy birthday BJP, jez you are a lady that loves to lunch!

Hi to everyone else, I just love posting so I can see my wee ticker flying down the scale.

Lx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Ladyhex, that is fantastic news, what a wee fighter (or fighters ??) you have in there. I'm sure you and DH can hardly beleive it.
Congtraulations.  

I have my 12 week scan this afternoon, to say that I am stressed to within a inch of my sanity would be an understatement 

BB


----------



## Moonbeam08

lmbb - i can only imagine what you are feeling   ! i cant wait to hear how you aren your twingles are getting on im waiting on news from rfc when 1st scan might be? any idea?

yella ! thats absolutely fab ! im waiting on more bloods to come back today.. heres hoping for another good increase. that would be teh best b'day pressie ever ! 

going by your figures i would be guessing you either have twingles OR are about 6 weeks or there abouts


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

I had my first scan at rfc really early, I was 6+6 and then had to go back again a week later. The letter came back about 4 days after I left it in, so you should hopefully hear something by the end of the week.

I'll pop back later and let you know how my scan goes, to give you an idea of my state of mind, I have just washed my dressing gown incase I need to pack a bag for tomorrow morning!!! Think my DH is about to sign me in somewhere. When does the stress ever leave If all goes well I think i'm gonna have to have a chat with my doc cos this isn't doing me or twins any good. Think it's probably becasue last time it was at my 12 week scan I found out it had all gone pear shaped and my due date would have been last week. Anyway, enough pananoid thinking from me.

BB


----------



## Moonbeam08

lmbb - you wouldnt let me give up on myself and thus i feel the need to beat you ( in a loving way) with the PMA stick      it will all be fine sweetie. just think you are going to see you littleones today   

lightning doesnt stike twice xoxo


----------



## Sparty

Niceday, im in Belfast clinic. I still don't know how to do the tickers - u'll have to give me tips, must be fab to see it counting down 
llbb -    for the scan, im sure it will go great.
Lx     For you Mrs and Mr Hex  
Yella - cna't wait to hear your news   for lots of good eggies for u
BJP, Hope it increases for u pet and you have had a fab birthday.

Hello to all


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP~what did you get for birthday ...i know you have got the best present so fr BFP !!   

Loopyone~ im thinking about 6 weeks, but dont really know.  Hopefully they wil scan me tomorrow at our review appt ...hows Wee A keeping??

LMBB~good luck fo your scan mrs 

Yella ~hope you got loads of wee eggs today hun , thiinking about    

Jk32~hows you mrs ...have you gonemad yet  

BP~what a time your having     

Sparty. its easy, click on one of th tickers and it will take you to the website.  pick what ever oneyou want and put all the details in then always copy and paste from the second box ....hope i works for you hun 

Miss E ...yeeha about time she made an appearance    lets get this show started !!

Big hello to verybody else


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex that high for 6 weeks me thinks your more than 6 weeks , big congrats hun XXXX good luck to everyone else , have been keeping an eye on yous all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

awwww SW do come back to us      miss yo so much    well more the men   

any word from the "big O"


----------



## JK32

Hi girls im back after taking a bit of 'time out' like BP... Have been feeling quite down the past few days.. yesteray on 8dpt i started to get some brown spotting.. i was up and down all night to the loo and each time there was more.. then about an hour ago mixed in with it there was some fresh right red..   Have crapms now to and its only a matter of time before it coems full flow.. srry tmi!! so oing to take the rest of the week of sick and next time i'm taking full 2ww off and im doing nothing!!!

anyway - BP i've pm'd you  

Yella - hope you get on well this morning chick    

MissE about time hey!!     Not be long til your joining the craziness!!

Lx - WOW!!!! those levels are great!! might be a stupid question but are you sure you def miscarried??

BJP - hoping your levels keep increasing as they are.. its all looking good!!  

hi to everyone else... I just wanted to pop on quickly.. as we are heading out now.. at least a bit of food will cheer me up   

jkxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls, I hope you all had a good weekend!  

Yella... I hope everything goes well for EC today  

Bp... Sorry to hear your MIL is so poorly.  It must of been a very worrying time for you.  I   that everything is OK and that she gets better soon    Make sure that you give yourself some time to yourself too and we are always here if you need us  

Ladyhex... That is fantastic news huni and boy what great levels! hmmm I'm wondering whether you two hiding in there!   I hope you get your scan dates soon  

MissE... So glad the ole witch has made an appearance, things can move forward now!   I hope your acupuncture appointment went well and also for you Sparty  

Little miss bumblebee... Good luck with your 12 week scan today. I bet you can't wait to see your lil' one again!  

BJP... HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you!  I hope you have a good one!  

JK... Awww huni, try not to lose hope as it seems quite early for it to be AF.  Sometimes there is some old blood that gets left over and the red stuff could be implantation.  I've learn't on here that you never can tell with these things and I know it's hard but try to keep positive huni (I know better said than done!) I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you some     

Big hellos to everyone else!  

AFM... I've got my consent appointment at Oxford tomorrow afternoon so will be having my dummy Egg transfer and scan.  Hoping I should have more of an idea when I should start! Getting impatient now!!! Also recieved two letters in the post today. One form the embryologist about DH's spermies.  They are fine and have frozen 5 straws (keep thinking of Macdonalds straws for some reason  ) so at least we have backup if DH has problems again!!   and I got our blood results from the HEP B,C and HIV.  Both negative so that's good news (not that I expected anything different...but a relief all the same!) so things are looking good up to now...just me now!  

Enjoy the rest of the day!

Bunny xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi all
just a quickie from iPhone
LX so pleased your levels are reading so high I hope u get a scan soon x
BP JK n AVA thinking of u

EC went well we got 9 eggs which we're very chuffed with
Fingers crossed for tomorrows phone call
Thanks for all ur good wishes xx


----------



## niceday1971

Well done yella everything crossed for you.

Lx


----------



## ava2

Hi Yellazippy,well done on the old egg count,jk,i had bleeding with my first TX AROUND THE SAME TIME AS YOU,WAS SOO WORRIED AND HAD A bfp,please hang in there,implantation bleeding is so common.

Babypowder,missed you,hope MIL,feeling better soon,just noticed your OTD is my birthday,loadsa positive vibes being sent your way!!!
AFM,have a rotten chest infection,havent gone to doc as i dont want antibiotics but hope little embie is doing ok with all those bugs flying around ,also TMI time,sooo constipated from cyclogest and progesterone pill im taking,gonna explode soon,rang friend who is doc and asked for explosive poo medicine,seriously not funny,look 3 months gone already!!!

To everone else im such a crap typer that i dont do long personals,this has taken 20 mins,but not to forget,wee emma,delighted AF has arrived,welcome aboard the loony train!!!

TTFN,

Ava2    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Yella, thats great lots of       for the call tomorrow for lots of lovely embies.
MissE great news that your af has finally turned up


----------



## jellybaba

Wooo hoo Yella 9 eggs thats fab, I got 9 too 

Hi to everyone else, great to see you posting again bumble, can't wait to hear how your scan goes today


----------



## niceday1971

Sparty not got that ticker sorted yet !!


----------



## Moonbeam08

jk - i know it seems really hard at the moment and VERY easy for us to say but please please try to keep some hope.. its never over until its over and i would be VERY suspicious that it is real AF as its TOO early for her surely !!!!     

niceday - it is very lovely indeed to see your wee ticker ticking away   how are you coping with the marathon dr?

sparty - took me ages to work out how to do the ticker  

bp - hang on sweetie    not long now 

yella - wow ! yella got nine eggs do da do da ! yella got nine eggs do da do da day !    well done mrs


as for me my bloods went up from 460 on friday to 1599 today.. still dont feel anything so it is very hard to believe there is anything at all going on in there.. i guess thats why the bloods are reauring that things are moving in the right direction. i know its very very early days but im    they keep on doing so.. 

im getting a picket fence for my  birthday  to keep my furbaby where he should be ! lol ! and DH got me a joules top that i picked out a couple of weeks ago bless him


----------



## emak

Ava huni i feel your pain regarding the constipation ,i have always been prone to it but OMG since i got pg (im still using cyclogest up to 12weeks) it has been the worse ever in my life my stomach is massive feel so full and bloated and there isnt very much i can take for it  

BP hope your mil recovers quickly    

JK hang in there pet ,i remember babyrocks had bleeding and was convinced it was a/f ,she now has a baby   

Yella well done huni with FAB egg count ,fingers crossed for loads of action tonight in the love lab  

LX delighted for you doll


----------



## Lychee

Hi Girls,

yella- Fab news re your eggs! So sorry, I never got back to you last time re my appt...I'm at Clane in the Republic. Is anyone else on this board there by any chance

Ok...I am having a major drama (embarrassing one...don't laugh!!) Ok, so I had like 5 involuntary orgasms in my sleep last night...I wasn't even having sexy dreams...random random random. Could it be the progesterone? I have had these before, one of which was during my 2ww last time which had me super freaked out 'cause the clinics advise no sex (does that mean o's too). I read somewhere that the reason they advise no sex is b/c orgasms cause uterine contractions They're all well and good as long as they don't happen after transfer on Thursday  Please let me know if anyone has had involuntary o's and still got a BFP I just don't know what to do?! Could I be on too high a dose of progesterone? I'd be scared to cut that down though.....  

Big   to everybody....So sorry I don't have more personals...Hope all on the 2ww are hanging in there.         to all.

p.s. Anyone effected by this crazy volcanic ash problemo
Volcano Graphics & Volcano Pictures


----------



## Lychee

Hi again---re constipation....I take psyllium husks everyday.  They're a godsend when I take progesterone.  I get it at my local health food shop.  It's big in India as part of ayurvedic medicine---completely natural...try it and c!


----------



## yellazippy

Lychee I had to reply to you because I had the same experience on Saturday night... I had multiple O's in my sleep which actually woke me up  I was that freaked out I woke DP up to tell him but no surprise he didn't see the problem  how strange it must be the drugs though I'm not on progesterone yet??
BP I'm sorry to read of your MIL I hope she improves soon


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

JK, don't give up hun, easier said than done, especially coming from a basket case like me, I really think it's too early to be a/f, keep your chin up and take things easy.

Yella, brill egg count, well done,   for that phone call tomorrow morning.

Lychee,  lucky old you girl......all I do in my sleep is grind my teeth  

BJP, thank you very much for that beating with the big stick.....it did the trick....all good at the scan, both wee babas moving around, one was doing a headstand. I think Dr McFaul thinks i've totally lost the plot, but he was very understanding.

Hey Jelly, how are you doing, still in limbo??

Well girls, much as I don't want to, I think it's maybe time that I moved over to the bumps and babies thread. I am very aware how difficult it is going through treatment and pregnant people being around and the last thing I want to be is insensitive so I'm gonna take the plunge and move over. It does come with one condition tho......that you all come and join me really soon  
I'll still keep an eye to see how you are all doing.

Baby Dust to all

BB


----------



## Babypowder

Evening  

Yella wooooooohooooooooo 9eggies   their getting jiggy tonight    good luck for the   tomorrow  

LX OMGEEEEEEEEE   really hope you get a scan at your review-can't see why they wouldn't lots of       and  

lmbb fantastic news! gives us all hope-enjoy the bumps thread and hope the rest of your pg goes well  

Lychee om my   lucky you   JK put a link to a thread on the big 'O' its a few pages back and its certainly a good thing.

JK   and  

 Bunty, MissE, lolly, Norma, Niceday, sparty and anyone i've forgotten  

Bunnykins thats great news about your McDonalds straws     and ment to say read your sig-Student Midwife! fantastic.

Ava    

MIL is doing better, her body is failing her and though she may recover this time, it will prob hit her again, about two mnths ago she spent 10 days in Intensive care-we thought that was it, but she seems to keep bouncing back  

Is it Thurs yet      I make it


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say, JK told me to read a story posted in the 'Ladies in Waiting' 2ww board, a girl copied this story from another post-Its called The Baby Airport, its on page 32 (I think) TTC with tx-I would copy and patse it-but not sure if im allowed (Bunnykins if your looking in-what do you think?)

I read it twice and   my eyes out, its about a wee Irish baby holding his Toblerone   waiting, waiting for his 'flight' to meet his mammy, omg im still  .


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, OMG its been busy on here today.

Yella congrats on the eggies hun.     there is lots of lovin' going on in the lab tonight.

LX thats fab about your bloods hun, i'm sure you are so chuffed.  

BP sorry to hear about your MIL. You've had a really worrying time. Hold on hun, not long now.    for you sweetie.

JK try not to give up just yet sweetie. Try to keep some hope. Thinking of you and    it all works out.

Lychee you lucky thing. Lets hope that is lucky for you.  

Ava how are you hun? Hope you haven't gone   yet.

Niceday your wee ticker seems to be flying by. Won't be too long now.

BJP thats great about your bloods, hopefully that is a bit more reassuring now.

LMBB so chuffed everything went well for your scan. Enjoy the bumps thread and the rest of your pg.

Sparty wouldn't have seen you tonight at acu as i was in p'down.
Phoned rfc this morning and they said they would get things sorted for me  to get started. Had my acu session. Was really relaxing but did feel the needles going into my head. The wee doc is lovely so gouing back next monday. He said he should be able to get my afs to last 4-6 days instead of 12. That would be fab.

A big hello to all the other ladies. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

MissE thought you might be in p/down. Cathy did my acc, was nice, thou I could feel the needles too. Going back next monday as well. Want to make sure I have tried everything this time around.

Niceday - will have a look at the tickers now  
Lx thanks for the info on how to put a ticker up  
Lmbb, make sure u give us a wee update now and then on your pg progress, good luck mrs  
BP   hang in there,   for your mil


----------



## mariabelfast

Feel; for you Jk but don't give up yet seems a little early 
Great count Yella, same as me and we have 2 healthy buns in the oven.
BJP wondering where you are to be having bloods done. had my scan in Origin & thats been it. Wondering should more be going on re monitoring


----------



## Moonbeam08

maria dont panic about having the bloods done, a pal of mine went to argc and when she came home they monitored her bloods for 2 weeks to see how things are progressing. she told me about it and i asked my gp if it was ok to run them.

i had no sleep last night really bad TMI ALERT as past embarassing illness  ahem (clears throat) 'pile' problems have reared thier head thanks to progesterone. im in agony and cant take anything. even paracetamol isnt easing the pain. 

now this am i have frigging diahorrea to add to the melting point.


----------



## yellazippy

Hi all
you've all been so great with the supportive messages
it means such alot thankyou xx

I had a bad reaction to the drugs last nite and am a tad poorly today so please excuse the lack of personals but am thinking of you all  

two of our nine eggs fertilized so thankfully Thursdays transfer will go ahead

will get back on later after a bath and some toast xx


----------



## Babypowder

Yella, those drugs  but   on your two embies


----------



## Babypowder

Morning  

Just a quick hello, hope everyone is well.

I can't concentrate on anything at the min, just want to wake up and its Thurs     

  to all.


----------



## Bunny-kins

BP... i read that story on 2WW too. Sooo lovely and yes I shed a little tear too! Here's the link to the thread if anyone wants to read it! Only 2 more sleeps till OTD! I hope it goes quickly for you hun 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233096.msg3722754#msg3722754

Lychee... OMG 5 big O's in your sleep! woweee...If that happens during treatment I can't wait!    It's supposed to be a sign of a good healthy womb lining as its the blood is rushing to that area (hense the O sensations!) Looks like your womb lining is ready and waiting for your little embies  Good luck for thursday! 

Yella...   on your two embies!!!  Good luck for Thursday and i hope you feel better soon...try and rest today! 

BJP... Arrrghhh piles, hate them sooo much. I've suffered from them before so really know where you are coming from. Unfortunately having piles during pregnancy is very common. There are treatments available so I would recommend going to your local pharmacy for some advice as for the best treatment but go now and nip it in the bud before it gets any worse!!! 

Sorry for lack of personals i'm trying to write quickly as just about ready to leave for my consent appointment...wish me luck!!!

Have a good day ladies! 

Bunny xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Yella    on your 2 embies. Rest up plenty today hun so that you are feeling better for et.

BP     for you for thursday. Hang on in there hun, not long now.

BJP poor you. Defo go to the chemist and see if they can give you anything to help the pain. Hope the diahorrea clears soon.

Catch up later girls. Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i phoned the gp to see what meds i could use and one doc said it was fine to use the stuff i have always used (so i used one bum torpedo and some gel which helped for 5 mins before pain started again) then the other doc said best to avoid everything since im only 4+6 but paracetemol could be used ... pain is so severe it hasnt had any effect either. the only thing that is kina offering some relief is frozen peas  

bunny -  take it you have beeb a fellow sufferer and know what its like   

yella -    for your little embies. sounds like we have both had a rough night. hope you are better now

jk - how are you today hun?  

bp - i can understand that you can think of anything else at the mo .. 2 more sleeps or 1 if you anna be bold   not that i would advocate early testing


----------



## niceday1971

Yella well done on your 2 embies.  Thinking bout you. 

BJP have you tried an ice pop still in the wrapper!  Gross but effective!

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

not yet niceday but im willing to try ANYTHING

funny thing isi looked at my icepops earlier today andthought ummmmm? to myself... my peas defrost after 15 mins so  

im asuming i dont try anything adventurous with the icepops and apply only to the outside


----------



## niceday1971

BJP I know from experience spicy food can effect them, so take it easy the curries! Get yourself a rubber ring! lol

Lx


----------



## betty-77

Congrats to yella on your 2 embies   thinking about you and hope your feeling better


----------



## emak

Yella congrats on the 2 embies   that they are dividing away into lots of cells as we speak


----------



## Moonbeam08

Niceday so the combo of progesterone and the Indian on sat are to blame !?!

I'm still in agony and all dh can do is laugh !

Resorted to phoning pharmacist who advised normal anusol without the hydrocortisone is safe. Waited all day to see if I could get away without it but I'm in too much pain.hoping if I knock it on the head now I won't need to many


----------



## Sparty

Yella, hope your feeling better, thats great about your 2 embies         thursday goes well for you pet. Will they put the 2 embies back? Maybe you will be on the twin train  
BJP, hope the pain is sorted for u by now


----------



## norma30

Yella- congrats on ur 2 embies  they are getting jiggy as we speak, sorry ur feeling poorly


How is everyone today!!!

BJP  sorry to hear about your bottom illness having piles sucks


I was feeling ok about everything until I went to drop dd at school on monday, was standing in playground and the PSYCHO that i used to childmind for has had her baby, now being the nutter that she is she came and stood right beside me and told anyone who would listen how bad her labour was and how her new baby was just gorgeous and that she was sooo worth the pain, aaaarrrrrgggghhh , my friend who knows about failed tx promptly told her to shut up as i have just had failed cycle and can u believe it she said f** off its not my fault she cant have kids!!! in front of all of the parents and kids i was mortified I mean really what a B***h I left the playground in tears!!! it was a good thing my dd had already gone into school needless to say dh was not happy  sorry for the rant !!!


Have appt with McFaul tomorrow  cant relly face it but dh says we have to go and see what he says!!

I was going to phone fertility counselling for an appt but counsellor from gp phoned and said he has an appt on friday ( have been on his waiting list for 8mths ) so will discuss tx with him and see if it helps

sorry for the mememememe post just needed to rant


norma30 xx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

Yella how are you feeling now hun? Hope a bit better. Won't be long now til your wee embies are back where they belong.

BJP poor you. Hopefully the pain will ease very soon. Tell your dh he is so bold for laughing, he should be sympathising.    Do you not think you are popping enough things up your  without icepops aswell.  
As niceday says you need to get one of these.  It'll make things more comfy for you.

Oh norma you poor thing. What a B***H, i'd like to slap her face for her. I'm sure your dh was raging. Hope you are ok hun. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow, i hope you get some answers. I think its great that you have got an appointment for the counsellor. Hopefully it will really help. Thinking of you.  

Emmaxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Norma what an absolute *****. I swear I could gang for her. How dare she go on like that the insensitive, obnoxious, illmabbered witch. I feel sorry for her kids if that is how she gets on! What type of person makes such an attack like that? Ignore her or slap her. i think you have been through eceyones version of hell recently and you didn't deserve any of that ! 

Big hugs pa thinking the councilling would be a good idea. I used the fertility service and found it very useful and helpful and I hope you do to xo


----------



## Tessykins

Norma, what absolutely insensitive   .  How dare she say something like that!  You're right, she is a psycho!  Don't waste your energy on her.  Wish you all the best for your appointment tomorrow, hope you get some answers.  Defo have counselling, I've had it in the past 9with gp counsellor) and I found it great to get speaking to someone I didn't know or who knew me.  Good luck hun     .

Well, it's all go go go as usual here.  Well done Yella for your two wee embies     all goes well on Thur and then you'll be PUPO!!!

Ladyhex, great news for you.  Think I agree with some of the other girls that one of your wee embies was hiding! 

  and    and    for all the 2 ww girls!

Misse, absolutely delighted that your af came - about time too!  Can't wait for you to get your dates 


BJP, shope you're getting some relief pet .

Lychee, 5 big Os - you lucky duck!  Have to admit that I sometimes get them too - must be the meds messing with us!

Hello to everyone else, haven't been on in a while cos work is so hectic and I want everything cleared up before I go for ET, so trying to keep focused.


----------



## norma30

thanx girls ur right she is a nutter the best of it is she is training to be a nurse!! i wouldnt want that to be treating mee !!!! dh just said he feels sorry for her kids as we know they way she lives and what kind of a person she really is  but i still wanted to smack her face in   

poor dh will only be finished nightshift when we go for appt he will probably fall asleep in waiting room !!!

ladyhex- def think you had a wee hidden embie 

soo pleased for all you ladies who got their bfp
 to the ladies who are still waiting on theirs

does anyone know where i would get a template letter to those lazy buggers at stormont about increasing the funding for tx to three goes I have decided to torture them about as it is not fare we pay the same taxes and NI contributions as the rest of the uk and they get more goes than us.

norma30xx


----------



## Lychee

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on in a while...Thanks for all the advice re my o's!  It must be the hormones....It's interesting about the good blood supply in the womb causing them  

Well, it seems like Thursday is a big day for a few of us.  Good luck with the transfer on TR yella.  I can't believe the O thing happened to u too?!  Crazy so it is.  BP...   I've been thinking of u!            

Sorry no personals tonight I'm wrecked..didn't sleep much last night what with all the orgasms! hah!  No it only happened Sunday night...I was just irritable last night...My acu dr asked if I had a bad nights sleep last night!  She could tell by my pulse.  She said I need to eat lots of fruit and drink loads of water between now and my transfer.  She also reommended I cook sheep's testicles for my husbands virility!!!  Yikes!

G'night ladies.  xoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

I have a template Norma or you can get it on in UK wensite!


----------



## wee emma

aye me too, i'd like to write to them too. 1 go is not enough.

hope you're okay yella


----------



## bunty16

hey, goo morning all..hope everybody is ok..after chat with own g.p. yesterday, i believed we here in ireland did get 3 tx treatments on nhs...is he wrong??


----------



## Moonbeam08

here is the letter template ladies

jutcopy and paste and get anyone you know that feels strongly to write about it ! apparently when recently tackled our wonderful folks on the hill informed INUK that NONE of their constituents were affected or troubled by the current 'policy ' ! HOW LITTLE DO THEY KNOW ! yes people knock on their office doors about potholes, housing issues etc but not infertility! if they cant realise why they arent approached they are thicker than i thought ! stupid folks on hill ! they only need to look on here to see how many are suffering under current rules. rant over

[Name] [Surname] MLA
Parliament Buildings,
Stormont,
Belfast, BT4 3XX

Dear Dr/Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms [insert name of MLA]

As one of your constituents, I am writing to you with grave concerns about the funding provided by the NHS in N. Ireland for fertility treatment. In comparison with other areas of the UK, my local Health & Social Care Trust (HSC), (insert name of HSC) is failing to fund the level of fertility treatment set out in the guidance provided by the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE).

Having attempted unsuccessfully to become pregnant naturally for [insert length of time prior to seeking medical guidance] I consulted with my GP, Dr [insert GP name] on [insert (approximate) data of first appointment]. After [insert length of time until you were referred to a specialist] my GP [delete as appropriate] referred me to [insert name of specialist to whom you were referred]. He/she [delete as appropriate] saw me [insert number of times you saw the specialist] times before I was diagnosed with [description of diagnosis] on [insert approximate date when you were diagnosed].

[Include a brief summary giving as much information as possible about your treatment to date]. Unfortunately, this treatment was not successful in helping me to conceive. Despite the fact that I have not become pregnant, I was then informed that I am no longer eligible for NHS-funded fertility treatment.

If I wanted to go for further treatment I would have to pay privately (insert amount). Unfortunately, I do not have the money to fund this.

As you may be aware, this is contrary to the National Institute for Health & Clinical Excellence (NICE) guideline on the provision of fertility care in the UK, which clearly states that, an optimal treatment with IVF/ICSI is three full cycles. The Health Minister, Michael McGimpsey has stated that "N. Ireland does aspire to provide the level of fertility treatment recommended by NICE however, like many other regional of the United Kingdom we are unable to do so due to funding constraints". When we compare N. Ireland with other parts of the UK the differences are apparent. 22% of PCT's in England provide a fresh cycle only of IVF/ICSI treatment with the reminder providing a full cycle (25%), 2 cycles or 3 cycles of treatment (nearly 50%). In Scotland up to 3 NHS cycles of treatment are available to qualifying couples. Couples in Wales will be entitled to two cycles of IVF treatment on the NHS from April 2010.
I am sure that the importance of this issue, both for myself and numerous other people within N. Ireland, will not be lost on you. The issue of 'postcode prescribing' and localised inequalities in NHS-funded care have been highlighted on numerous occasions. My experiences emphasise that this is still very much an issue in N. Ireland and will be affecting a significant number of people in a similar position to myself.

I am incredibly distraught by the decision of my local Health & Social Care Trust (insert name of HSC) have made to fund 1 part cycle of IVF/ICSI treatment only and I believe that your support in this matter could be vital to my case. I very much hope that you can help me.

I would be grateful if you could look into this issue without delay and respond to me at your earliest convenience.

Yours sincerely

{Signature}

[Insert name]


----------



## norma30

cheers bjp will start my torture today!!!

well had my review appt today of course McFaul was nowhere to be seen  so spoke to dr mcdreamy (sorry couldnt help it he is sooo nice) 
here goes 3eggs didnt fertilise at all, 1 had abnormal fertilisation which basically means if they had placed this back and achieved a pregnancy i would have either miscarried or the baby would have been severely deformed and they would have had to give me a termination anyway so it just wasnt meant to be!

so we have decided to sign for the private list which is about 10mths but is due to come down to 8 mths fairly shortly  I have to get my bloods done and go back for a scan to check my endo on 12/05 and decision will be made as to whether laporoscopy needs to be done, he says i need to be on a very high dose for stimms as i  am a poor responder 


I want to say thankyou girls for all your support if it wasnt for you lot I think I would be in the loony bin by now 

norma30xx


----------



## JK32

Good morning girls - it hasnt been as busy as usual on here the past few days!!

Norma just read your post about that piece of work at your dd's school!! My blood was actually boiling reading that!! How dare she!!! Just shows you what kind of person she is.. and as everyone else has said - God love the child/ren with a mother like that!!! She will get her comeuppance - just wait patiently!! Glad you have had your appointment and feel ready to start again... all the best for future treatment.. and i am definetly going to post off a letter to stormont!! Wales recently got theirs upped to 2 free goes!! So anything is worth a go!! Thanks for posting it BJP - Norma big  

Yella - how you feeling today chick?? Congrats on your two wee embies... Hope they are dividing as i type  

BJP - how you feeling this morning?? I'm glad to say I have never suffered from piles so I dont know what you are going through, but does not sound pleasant at all!!! 

BP - how you holding up hun? One more day to go - really hoping its a good result for you      x

Ava - what about you - how you holding up Will be    for you too x

Big hi to everyone else - MissE, sparty, Tessykins, Lychee, Bunty, LX, Emak, SW, WeeEmma, Niceday, Bunnykins and anyone i've missed out... 

As for me well its all over.. The   came in full flow on Monday evening.. so phoned origin y'day and they told me stop taking cyclogest.. did a test and of course it was negative. Cried a bit yesterday and today I'm feeling fine.... Just feel so sorry for DH as i can talk about it to my mum and my sis-in-law but I think its harder for the men as they dont like to show their emotions.. Anyway we have 7 in the freezer so as soon as I can i'll be back on this rollercoaster   Does anyone know how long I have to wait?? Is it the usual 3 months?? Prob not a bad thing if it is, I'm doing bridesmaid for my brother in July - only thing other bridesmaid will be 7 months pergnant with her 3rd child!!!!!!!! aghhhhhh!!

Anyway thaks for all your support girls and hope you dreams all come true!!! xxx


----------



## MissE

HI ladies,

Norma i'm glad you got some info this morning at your appointment. Thats great that you have decided to go ahead with the next tx. Really hoping it all goes well for you hun.   

JK i'm so sorry hun. Make sure you take some time for you and dh. I'm not really sure how long you have to wait but hope you get things moving very soon. take care.  

Catch up later girls

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

jk - i dont know what else to say apart from im so so so sorry.    i just wish that there was something magical we could all do for eachother to guarantee success. im glad you are looking forward to the future and meeting your  babies ...  

norma and EVERYONE get scribbling ! you dont have to include any personal journey stuff thats completely up to you  

norma - im glad that you have got some answers. i havent ever met dr mcdreamy and really wish i had. he sounds so yum  

im still suffering today with no relief but my bloods have doubled again so thats he only thing that is making me smile   still no dates from rfc but im guessing 1st or 2nd week in may as im at 5 weeks today


----------



## Ladyhex

Yella~hope you are feeling better mrs !    great news on your wee eggies getting jiggy 

Norma~we had Dr McFaul yesterday and he was running behind by 1 hours for his appts       good luck mrs for startning again

JK32~im sooooo sorry this wasnt your time hun   think about !!

BP~were are you hiding    

BJP~hope your bum gets better soon   

big hello to everybody else 

ATM~had scan yesterday and wee have one wee baba on board, heard the heart and he thinks im about 6-7 weeks ..he said everything looks good    this wee one stays 
He did ask me if the wise men had followed me


----------



## norma30

JK im sorry hun    its so hard for men too they dont really show their emotions too well do they

ladyhex u must be 

have to take dd to the dentist today she is not happy last time she freaked out and tried to kick the dentist in the nuts he wasnt impressed its not like her she is normally very placid 

going for my lunch has to be healthy as im back on SW

norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

LH- thata amazing news     im otm for you and the mgical mr hex


----------



## MissE

Lady hex that is fantastic news. I'm sure you are delighted.  

Norma good luck with taking your dd to the dentist. Hope it isn't as bad for her this time.

BJP thats fab news about your bloods. Hope your other wee problem sorts itself out soon.

Emma xx


----------



## ava2

Hi Evryone,i wrote a few years ago to consultant of public health re lack of fertility treatment and got the usually waffly literature back about funding but intend to write to my mla,thanks BJP for draft.

JK32,AM so sorry to hear your news,glad you are feeling a little better today and knowing that you have your wee frosties is a Godsend.
I had my BFN just before Xmas and when i rang to get my review date,i said i wanted it ASAP. dEPENDING ON HOW SOON YOU WANT TO GO,I THINK THEY WANT YOU TO HAVE ONE af following your BFN.
If it is a medicated FET,they usually downregg you for acout 3 weeks then 2 scans and all being well ET.sO about 5 weeks from start to finish,dont know what the Natural Fet protocol is,good luck with it all anyways.

Babypowder,praying for you hon for tomorrow.

AFM,hit a real low yesterday,tears bad mood with dp and just miserable but thankfully feeling a lot better today,drone thru the mournes this am to go to a meeting anf it lifted my spirits,didnt help with my spelling however.
Think i will test Sun-mon as i have clients to see on otd and dont want to be a sniffling wreck in front of them,but eneough of that and up with the PMA foreveryone on this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will and am always thinking about everyone here

TTFN

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

JK PM for you.

Ava  and     glad your feeling better, think we all hit that low-its all just so hard.

LX  im sure it was amazing tohear the heart-beat.

Norma  typical that a woman like that can have kids no-prob, but worry not Karma will catch up with her.  Great that your going to start again.

Bjp great news on the bloods, not great on the  

MissE hope your well-and are saying goodbye to the  for the next 9mnths.

Yella, are you feeling better    for e/t tomorrow.

Lychee any more 'o's  hope your well.

 Tess, Bunty, Niceday and sparty and anyone i've forgotten 

AFM-is it Thurs yet  mum came round earlier, have a few af type cramps low down, but she said stay pos+


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp - do stay positive as it was a bad cramp that prompted me to test .. only one more sleeps


----------



## emak

JK im so sorry to read your news i know how heartbreaking a bfn is    ,you seem to be coping well and looking to the future with your wee frosties    

BP huni hang in there ,a/f cramps are soooo normal i still get the odd one from time to time   ,i think its a really good sign that the   hasnt reared her ugly head     

Lychee OMG im so jealous LOL

Ladyhex FAB news huni .......DELIGHTED for you both  

Hows everyone else keeping sane i hope ,i find out tomorrow in work if my job is at risk ...scary stuff ,will keep yous posted ......suppose on the bright side it would mean i would have all day to be on FF and **     
Emma x


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies. 

BP hang in there hun. Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow.    for you.  

Yella best of luck for et. Hope your wee embies snuggle in nicely.    

Emak hope things work out with your job.

Ava glad you are feeling a bit better today. Try to get some PMA    going.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Evening All  

Thanks for all the lovely messages & PM`s   sorry i haven`t been on before now but have been such a lazy cow and been sleeping loads  

JK i`m so sorry to read your news i know you werent due to test til sat    as you say its a blessing to have your   for next time round   

BP i`ve been thinking of you all day today best of luck for tomorrow     cant believe you`ve held out and not tested  

LX amazing that you got to hear a wee heart beat so pleased for you and DH   
So is this definitely a natural BFP at 6/7 weeks??

Ava i hope youre feeling better the ups and downs of the 2ww are tough   keep    you`re doing great  

Norma i was disgusted to hear how that horrible   spoke to you   you`re so much better than that   

Glad your review gave you some answers and that you are going to try again     

BJP i hope your   improves soon it sounds horrid   

Lychee my transfer buddy good luck for tomorrow bird    

Betty hi gosh your 2 boys are gorgeous they look good enough to eat    thanks for the good wishes  

Hi miss e wee emma sweetchilli sparty gemma bunty emak tess niceday and everyone looking in


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex         OTD - 09 Apr      

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr        

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET -  --            OTD -  --         No Fertilization    

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June


----------



## MissE

Lychee just seen the list hun. Best of luck for fet tomorrow.    

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls

JK, so sorry to hear your news pet   .  As you say, you've got seven wee snow babies and your time WILL come   .

LadyH, that's great news for you, congratulations - you're a walking miracle!   Delighted for u hun.

BP - I don't know how you've held out, but the best of wishes for tomorrow.  I'll        for a BFP.  Sending you loads of       .

Yella and Lychee, good luck for tomorrow - here's to you both being PUPO - I notice your test date's on the 6th - my birthday    .

To everyone else, hello and hope you're all doing well.

Norma, glad you got some advice


----------



## Sparty

Yella and Lynchee - good luck for et and fet tomorrow ladies     

Babypowder  don't think you will need it but some       fingers crossed for you mrs     for a  

JK    Sorry to read your news pet, hope u and ur dh are ok. Great that your thinking ahead and have your lovely  babies 

BJP hope the   pain is gone - ta for the letter proforma

Norma, what a    ...   pet don't let her get to you. So glad you had your review at least you can start to think of the future and your next tx 

Ava     hope your doing ok on the 2ww

Lx how lovely to hear the wee heartbeat of your baba   

WeeEmma any sign of the af?

Well ladies got letter back from RFC, should start dr on 1st may.. they asked if we wanted an appointment prior to tx on the letter ( u know to show us how to take drugs etc) so I said no as we have done 2 previous txs - both recent. SO THEY SENT AN APPOINTMENT ANYWAY..very smart the people working in that clinic     They might be able to increase the number of txs offered if they didn't waste appointments like this 

Big hello to Tessykins, emak, MissE, Bunty, Bunny, Niceday, Jella and anyone I have forgotten


----------



## Babypowder

Well ladies its a BFP! think we're in   though very happy   It will be one day at a time now, having had our hearts ripped out the last time, I know how easy things can change.

But        this is it. Thanks for all your wishes girls


----------



## yellazippy

BP still in bed on my phone I had such a good feeling about you and am delighted you got your much deserved BFP. I totally understand your need to be cautious this time. Take it easy and enjoy every moment.
All my love
Yella xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi BP!



So very chuffed for you and DH  I know this is the start of many a worrying weeks to come but do try to enjoy it. Take things easy and I wish you all the very best for the next 8 months and there after being a yummy mummy! 

Lots of hugs and much love

Bunny xxx


----------



## holly01

Yeahhhhhhh so so happy 4 u both BP!!!u rest up an enjoy  


               
To Yella for ure little ones arriving to their new home 2day for the next 9 mths     away for u pet  

What a beautiful mornin eah!!


----------



## MissE

BP well done missus.


I'm delighted for you hun. Take it easy and enjoy.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP- i still cant do the sparkles  but i can do the  ^B  FP^  dance                   

what did you think of that? i got brian friedman to coreograph (sp?) it for me 

as for me 2 bits of news.. well 3 actually

1 - got letter for first scan - its quite late on actually on teh 10th may when i will be 7 plus 4 but im happy to have something to work towards now. BP you are so right it is one day at a time  

2 - im suffering dreadful pains from trapped wind. they seem to come on at 12 hour intervals and boy do they hurt. i never knew it was possible to ahem <fart> ahem so much but it is the ony relief.. any hints to settle this down would be greatly apreciated. the pain in my gut is incredable and the noise are something out of this world 

3- had to see out of hours doc last night about  issues. she sent me immediately to A and E. the docs saw how much pain i was in and got a surgical consult down to see me. i cant rememeber his name (i was in such agony i couldnt even remember my own)  he was so lovely and told me that if i wasnt preg he would be putting me under a general and going 'in there' to sort this out.  turns out im in such agony because my ahem pile ahem is thrombosed but because its quite far up i cant reduce teh swelling using my normal ice tricks. since impreg and because its an ivf baba he said he wouldnt risk operating. instead i have to try and- wait for it, i kid you not - SIT IT OUT-  to help me do this he gave me some anesethic gel to apply up there - tis the stuff they use to help put in catheters etc - i asked 3 times if it was safe for baba and was told def yes.so some was applieed before i left - boy did it sting but gave me some relief to help me sleep for the first night in the last 3.  i looked the gel up and it says t is ok to use but that there is an ingrediant in it that should only be used in first trimester if there s no alternative. dont like the idea of that so wont be using it. the doc said that it minght take a week to 10 days for the clot to resolve itself and for the pain and pressure to relieve    i have decided to stick to paracetamol to try and get a handle on the pain. it is safe apparently.

so here ends the saga of me and my  for now that is. i can only lie on my side... thats so sore after 3 days. all i can  is some relief

the doc said i looked to be in a dreadful state but to take heart - piles can get worse thrrough preg - i was like THANKYOU FOR THAT DOC lol not !


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

JK so sorry to hear your news.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

BP WooooooooooooooooHooooooooooo! Fantastic news I am so happy for you.

BJP what a bummer!  Take it easy and I hope you get some relief soon.


Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~

Yella~ all the best for ET today hun ..they are coming home for good !!    

BJP~   poor you hun 
Big hello to all


----------



## jellybaba

JK so sorry to read your news   you sound so positive, I hope you have a successful tx with your frosties 

BP Whooo hoooo CONGRATULATIONS!! I am so happy for you, lets hope this is the start of a roll for a whole lot more BFP's on here


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say this morn.......... 

YELLA for transfere 

BJP that sounds awful-I would drink a mug of hot water for trapped wind, also read some where on here-if you lay down left arm at your side, right arm stretched above your head it help wind, hink maybe because the stomache is on the right side 

 to everyone


----------



## yellazippy

BP i wanted to do a proper sparkle for ya 



Lychee hoping you FET goes well for you too  

Holly hi me old mucker thanks for the good wishes  how are those 2 lovely wee beans treating you 

BJP you really are having a rough old time of it i hope it doesn`t get you down too much  

Back from RFC we now have 2 Grade B 6 & 8 cell on board courtesy of Dr McManus... and so it begins  

I`m going now for acu then home to put my feet up for the afternoon which i`ve become very good at i might add 

Its gona be a shock to the system going back to work on monday but it`ll keep me busy hopefully


----------



## jellybaba

OH YELLA  - so happy for you, they are the exact same grades and cells as mine where!
I really hope this is your time


----------



## yellazippy

Ahh Jelly thankyou so much i have to say i`m feeling very upbeat and    so i`ll enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex        OTD - 09 Apr       

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr      OTD - 16 Apr       

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr      OTD -22 Apr         

Ava2          DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr        ET -  --            OTD -  --        No Fertilization  

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lychee      DR - 11 Mar        Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 29 Apr      OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8          DR - 24 Apr        Stimms - 13 May        EC - 26 May        ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June


----------



## ava2

Babypowder,i was thinking about you last night as i said my prayers,you so deserve this,congratulations

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Babypowder and DP WHOOO HOOOO sooooooooooo delighted for you pet ,i just knew it  

Yella ohhhhh pet let the madness begin ,hope you are resting up and looking after your precious cargo 

Im crapping it have big meeting in work at 4 ,please dont let me be losing my job


----------



## MissE

BP i hope you are getting loads of rest and lots of pampering.

Yella well done hun.
Conrats on being  Hope your wee embies get nice and cosy.

BJP poor you. That sounds so bad hun. Hoping you get some relief very soon. 

Catch up later

Emma xx


----------



## Lychee

Thanks Sparty, MissE, Tessy & Yella for your well wishes!  I have 2 grade 1-2 Blastos on-board since 11:30 this mornin'.  I'm PUPO!!!  I'm feeling much better than I was last time, no OHSS as this was a med fet...It's amazing the difference.  Am I crazy, I've taken off work until Wednesday?  I teach infants and they wreck me sooooooo... 

Ava-Hang in there...Only a few more days to go.  

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !  !  ! BP!

Emak- I hope you got good news re your job...It's such a stresser to be going through that as well as fertility stuff!  

Tessy- I just found out today that b/c my embo's were 6 day old blasts, the OTD is the 4th of May, the day after my sister's b-day.  Loadsa May birthdays!! 

BJP- It sounds like you are having a dreadful time.  Best of luck with the 'ol things shriveling up and leaving you alone!!!

Well, a big  to everyone whom I haven't mentioned.  Wish me luck with this 2ww madness!!! xox


----------



## Lychee

P.s. Yella, Congratulations on being !!!xoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP -  thats my first ever glittery thing lol

bunny - thanks 

yella and lychee tis time to celebrate your little ones being on board and our way to another mass of BFP's


----------



## Babypowder

Lychee congrats on being....... 

Yella congrats on being..... 

Keep them BFP's coming


----------



## Babypowder

Bjp thanks for the sparkles-gald you've got the hang of it  

Maria and lmbb where you girls at Origin? I phoned today to give in my result-they said they'd logg it-but that I would need to contact Proff as I was 'his' patient-it would be up to him where/when I had a scan or review   I ask did they not do it there? Nurse said Proff doesn't work at Origin but he holds a clinic there every now and then-and he waits til he has a group of girls (which would explain why me and JK had identical schedules, plus a couple of others I spoke to in waiting room) thing is she said it could be 6wks before I may be scanned    I wouldn't want scanned too early but had hoped the usual 3wks time.

Where you girls told this?


----------



## emak

BP you could always pay for private scan at RFC for about £65 ....or maybe he may do it there and its already included in the price .Seems a bit odd though as you paid Origin for tx at their clinic ,you would think that a scan in 3 weeks time would be included

Lychee congrats huni on being PUPO    You do rigt to take some time off (personally i would take full 2ww off) 

Good news on job front ,my job is safe along with majority of workforce at my site ....thank god


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

Lychee congrats on being . That is fantastic. Hoping they settle in and get snug. Defo think you made the right decision to take some time off. Get plenty of rest.

BJP glad you got the glitteries to work.

Emak thats great that your job is safe. One less thing to worry about.

Emma xx


----------



## ava2

Lychee,congrats on being PUPO,medicated FET,IS WAYto go eh??

Bought 2 pregnancy tests in boots 2 nite as i know i will peobably test over the weekend,my head is clean done in,have back pain but putting it down to wind,no sign whatsoever of AF so taking that as a good sign.

Just bak from lovely bday tea with fmily,dp still in the middle of the atlantic fishing so they spoiled me,had the most delish sticky toffee pudding ever!!!

such a good day hearing BPS NEWS,PRAT IM NEXT ON THE LIST TO GET A FLASHING bfp!!!!

ttfn

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ava2

meant to type,pray that i get a bfp    

LOL, Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

BJP...  glad you got the hang of it!!! 

I hope your  feels a bit better hun. You'll find once your pregnancy progresses the piles (sorry if TMI) will probably desend so may be easier to treat than when they are internal IYSWIM. I hope you are getting some relief hun 

BP... That sounds really strange to me as there is usually a set procedure with these things (but then again everywhere is different!  ) personally, I don't understand why they have to get the professors approval on everything as it should be a routine scan. Just to compare... I went to my appointment on Tuesday and they told me I'll have a scan booked 2 weeks after I call in on my OTD confirming BFP then another one at 8 weeks then ill be signed off for normal NHS maternity care. It will only be 2 weeks later for your normal 12 week scan!!  Hmmm i'd check again if I was you honey. Hope it gets sorted 

JK... So very sad to hear your news i hope you are OK hun  It's good that you have some snowbabies waiting for you and really  that they will be with you soon 

Yey Lychee and Yella...Congrats on being PUPO  Here's to a stressfree 2WW! 

Emak...  I bet you are relieved about your job. Glad your meeting went well 

Ava...Not long now till you test hun, must be nice seeing yourself next on the list to test! Hope you are coping well on the 2WW 

Sparty.... Brilliant news that you are starting on 1st May. What a nice day to start on..May day!!!  Good luck with your cycle 

Big hellos to MissE jellababa LX holly niceday tessakins and everyone else...sorry if I have forgotten anyone 

AFM... I had a good appointment on Tuesday, very thorough!!! I was there for over 3 1/2 hours!!!  anyway girls I may be joining you very soon, just have to wait for AF to arrive (which could be anytime as I have PCOS...might as well have a crystal ball!  ) I'm hoping it will be mid/end of may to start D/R so I can get my exams out of the way before the hormones strike!  I'll be off the whole summer so think that's a good time to start...stress free!!! Will keep you updated. Yella I want to join on your list...even though i'm an outsider and not Irish, but hope i'm an honory member!  

Speak soon girlies. Good luck and lots of  to everyone xxx

Bunny xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Babypowder, a massive congrats to you and DH!! Brill news!!!     

Yella, thats great you have both wee embies safely on board..


----------



## Babypowder

ava2 said:


> PRAT IM NEXT ON THE LIST TO GET A FLASHING bfp!!!!


Ava   though at first I was thinking  did she really say that  

Thanks Bunny and Emak-it doesn't make sense to me either, I have emailed Proff so see what he says and if no joy will be phoning Origin again-I mean I did pay them  I think 

Emak great news about your job


----------



## Tessykins

Bunny, you are indeed an honory member and we'd be most offended if you didn't join the Iriah list  

Well, there's such a positive buzz on the posts today , lots and lots of    and   and    and  !!!!!!!!

BabyP, I knew it!!  CONGRATULATIONS on your        .  I'm thrilled for you both  .

Lychee and Yella, congratulations on being PUPO!!      you get the same result as BP in 2 weeks time - take it easy girls and absorb all the     coming from these pages at the mo.

BJP, sorry to hear about your problem, you must be in agony pet, God love you - hope you get some relief  .

Ava, I know I shouldn't be condoning it, but good luck for the weekend tests, sending you loads of    .

Emak, that's great news about your job, such a relief for you.

Hello to everyone else, misse, sparty, norma, niceday, velma, lolly, jelly, wee purlle, ladyh, wee em, and anyone I've missed - have a very bad memory.

I've to contact RFC tomorrow cos af hasn't arrived and they wanted me to have another one before I start hrt tablets on Tuesday, they  said that if I hadn't had one by tomorrow they'd bring me in to get bloods done, but I'm not really sure what they'll do after that, I hope it doesn't postpone my treatment - any you girls any ideas?  Why is nothing ever simple??!!


----------



## Tessykins

Oh, forgot - Ava   .  It is you're birthday?  Or am I losing it??  

By the way girls, I'm starting to feel left out, could someone tell me how to do the glittery things and the date chart/ counter thing at the bottom of posts - as you can see from my techno jargon I'm a real computer whizz


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

Lychee and yella congratulations on being PUPO!

MissE whats happening with you, when are you starting?  Oh yeah are you going to the Craigavon Meet on the 5 May?

AFM I am totally wrecked I think the down reg is finally catching up with me.  Im just back from the hospital my brothers girlfriend just had a baby boy yesterday so I am officially an auntie!  I said to DH on the way out we will be leaving here in 10 months with our wee bundle. 

You lot are so good at the personals but I will just say hi to everyone because my memory is shot at the minute.

Off for a game of bouncing balls on **!

Lx


----------



## Sparty

BP        well done mrs to u and your dh

Lychee and Yella congrats on being PUPO, let the  begin   

Ava   for a bfp for you  

Bunny be great to have you on the list, that would be lovely having the tx when your exams are over and you can relax 

Oh...  BJP   hope you feel better soon

Hello to all you lovely ladies


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Ava . Glad you had a nice day. Hope you are doing ok.

Tessy hows things. Sorry to hear your af is being a pain by not showing her face. Hopefully it will turn up soon. Heres a wee dance to help it along 

Niceday sorry to hear you are feeling so drained now. Wont be long til you get started with stimms and hopefully it will make you feel a bit better. I am going to the meeting on the 5th May, had great craic the last time. Already planning what i'll bake to bring for a wee treat. Congrats on being an auntie. Keep that pma going cos you are defo going to be leaving with your own wee bundle very soon. 

Bunny you are definitely going to join the list hun  

Well sparty how are you. Only a few more weeks til you get things moving.

I haven't heard anything from rfc about when i'll be starting. How long does it usually take for them to contact you? Was going to give them til tuesday and then was going to start phoning every day if i have to. Don't want to wait anymore. Never know maybe they'll give me dates asap to shut me up.  

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me barging maybe a little prematurely, but we are hoping to start our treatment in June at GCRM.  We had our telephone consult today and a consents appointment booked for end of May and I actually feel really excited!   Theres a chance I won't get to sleep tonight!  

We had been hoping to do egg share but I'm just to darn old  I wish I had found this site earlier as thats how I found out about it, maybe I'd be further along with my journey.

Congratulations Babypowder on your BFP, and to BJP and Ladyhex too. Wishing the rest of us some flashy BFPs soon


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awww thanks girlies!   did I tell you I think you are the best board on here!!! 

Hi cMac... Welcome to the thread hun!   I had my consent appointment on tuesday so know exactly how you are feeling    it's exciting when things finally start moving along!!    Everyone here is lovely so if you need anything please shout!  

BJP...I think i've created a monster with the ole sparklies!!!    Enjoy playing around with them!  

Right off to bed...its late!!!

Night night

Bunny xxxx


----------



## norma30

BP congrats hun u must be over the moon!!

yella and lychee congrats on being PUPO

emak thats good about ur job trust me it sucks getting paid off whilst pregnant it happened to me whilst i had only just found out i was preggare with dd


Well girls   is back with a vengeance   was like a beast last night hubby actually said are u getting af ooh i shot him a look of death

have decided to go back to work on monday sitting in the house is driving me mad there is only so many times u can clean the house in one day

although dh has ordered me an Iphone its coming today im sooo excited 

hello to everyone else i cant remember everyone else names for personals sorry!

norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

got my levels back again today .. they have increase again (phew) from 3332 on wed to 6458 today.. 

the nurse seems happy .. and im relieved.  

what i have noticed is that the time it takes for the numbers to double is increasing..
between the first and second reading the doubling time  was 31.1 hours
between the second and third reading the doubling time  was 40.1 hours
between the third and forth reading the doubling time  was 45.3 hours
between the forth and fitfh reading the doubling time  was 50.3 hours 

so the numbers are going up but its taking a few hours extra every day to get there. 

i know from reading they are supposed to double every 48-72 hours and that im well within that and that they take longer to double as time goes on but i didnt expect to see the doubling time increase as fast over the course of a week.

its ages until my scan so all i have is my numbers to cling to that everything is ok.. anyone any experience of 'numbers' and doubling times ?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today?

Norma sorry the witch has decided to be so mean. Hope it eases soon. Thats good that you are going back to work, it will keep you busy. Sitting at home drives me nuts too.   

BJP don't know about numbers but thats good that they have doubled again. It may be a while til your scan but it will be worth it hun. Like the new ticker by the way.  

Cmac thats fab you've got your dates sorted. Wont be long coming round.

Hope you are all well. I'm so glad its friday cos work is driving me nuts. It has just been a week of real dopey patients and i just cant take anymore    . Usually doesn't annoy me but this week they are.

Take care
Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hey everyone, hope you are all well?  

BP - huge CONGRATULATIONS, I'm sure you are over the moon!! wishing you all the best for the next 8 months! 

Yella & Lychee - congrats on being PUPO, hope you are both doing ok and resting lots  

Norma - big   horrible aul witch, hope you're feeling better soon 

BJP - hope you're doing well, your levels look fab, although I'm not too clued up   but have read as long as they are doubling it's all good  

Ava - happy birthday for yesterday, sorry it's late, hope you had a fab day!

Niceday - hopefuly you will feel better once the stimms start  

Tessykins - hope AF makes an appearance soon, I've no idea how to do the graphics so I am visualising a wee AF dance for you instead   hope it works! 

Well I've been fit for nowt this week, it's taken all my energy to function at work.  I felt so well last week but I came down to earth with a bump on Sun night and the tears, negativity, exhaustion and woe is me all started.  DF just said 'so that'll be the drugs then'.  He has been an absolute star and spent most of the week in the spare room as I'm not sleeping at all and he's given me the bed to myself to try and help.  I'm a bad sleeper anyway but feeling so exhausted and not sleeping isn't good.  Went to GP and begged her to give me something to help me sleep, I was nearly in tears and I'm sure she thought I was a right nutter    She gave me anti-histamines as they are the only safe thing to take up until EC and I really hope they are safe as she said.  They are helping though!

Big hellooo to everyone else, emak, MissE, wee emma, Bunnykins, Sparty - sorry I can't remember anymore   hope you are all doing ok and have a lovely weekend.  

I've booked a facial for tomorrow and so looking forward to it.  I asked for one that'll take a layer of skin and about 5 year off me!!   

weepurple xx


----------



## Flora1

Hi everyone

I’ve been lurking, like so many others, for a while now & have just taken the plunge to register.  We are about to start ICSI again in May so I am a good bit behind most of you.

We had -ve ICSI some years ago followed by a natural +ve & have DS.  We let things be (probably too long) & now I am 35 so I want to try again before it is too late.  We will have 2 (maybe even 3) more attempts before we finally accept defeat.

Hope you don’t mind if I join you.

Fx


----------



## weepurple

Hey Flora

Welcome to the board, all of the ladies are fab and give excellent advice and support.  Good luck for your next tx.

weepurple xx


----------



## Lychee

Hi Tessy- the graphics are easy.  Just click on one of the others that you see and it takes you to a website that lets you cut and paste the code to your reply...Good luck with it.

Welcome flora and cmac.

Well, I'm just chilling out enjoying the sunshine today.  I'm trying to keep the PMA going   I can't stand when all the doubt floods in!  This fertility thing can be so soul detroying if you let it.  Although, I'm trying to think my way past this, I'm worried that my blasts won't 'hatch'  Supposedly this is a problem for older women (I'm 30), but I had 2 blasts put back last summer and bfn....hmmm?  I was slightly OHSS then though...Am I crazy to worry?  Is not hatching a common problem?  Should my dr have suggested assisted hatching  If any of you lovely ladies have some advice or even some PMA to send my way...please do!  Sorry all about me today---It's the first part of the 2ww making me CRAZY already!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Lychee keep your chin up hun. I'm sending loads of         your way.

Flora welcome to the board. Wishing you luck for your tx.

Wee purple sorrry you are feeling so down hun. The drugs are terrible at times. Hopefully the stimms will lessen the effect of the d-regging. Hope the facial helps you relax.

Just a quick update. I had a call from rfc today. Will start sniffing again on the 9th of May and FET will hopefully be scheduled for 15th June. I'm so excited, seems like i've been waiting forever. Maybe you would add me to the list yella.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Thank you all for your welcomes and hello to Flora too.

Lychee enjoy the sunshine and I'll send you loads of PMA too.

Weepurple, enjoy your facial, I'm very jealous


----------



## ava2

Hi to all the new girls,wee purple,hang in there,facial shall help.my dp got me a package at the fancy spa in Newcastle for my birthday ,so cant wait,looks so glam so hope they dont mind me lowering the tone,

Lychee,i know how crazy the 2ww is believe me,yhe thoughts that go thru your head,i cant really help re the hatching issues but i do know that having trust in what has been done during your tratment lessens te worry for you,or it should ,going over what if they had don e this,etc only raises your stress levels which in turn produces adrenaline which is not good for embies,so dont do it to yourself hun,we have to trust the medics to do their job and ours is to wait,to be good to ourselves and be good to our precious cargo.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes,i just sat and counted my blessings last night and if this is to work,well it will be the best present ever but i know i am so blessed as it is,
Want to wait till tuesday but dont want to do test without dp here as he goes away for a week at a time and i need his support.

TTFN

lOVE

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex         OTD - 09 Apr        

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr        

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr         

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET -  --            OTD -  --         No Fertilization    

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 04 May

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June

Cathy2      DR- 05 May          Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 10 June    OTD - 24 June

MissE         DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a              EC - n/a             FET - 15 June      OTD - 29 June


----------



## MissE

Thanks yella, its good to see my name on there eventually. How are you hun?

Ava     for you hun that you get your bfp.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Evening All  

Welcome to Cmac and Flora great to see new faces on the boards   

Wee purple i wondered where you`d been sorry youve been feeling rotten the drugs are   are you DR at the mo??

MissE wooohoooooo to getting started again heres to a great result for you this time    

Emak great news your job is secure it must be such a weight off your mind   

Jelly hows you feeling...any date for your scan yet??

Ava i fully understand you wanting to test with your DP i`m sure whatever you deceide will be the right thing   

BP LX & BJP how are the latest bumps feeling  today  

Norma shes called the   for a reason   i hope it has eased off some today mrs  

Hi to Loopy thanks for the good wishes   

Lychee this 2ww is sooo tough try to keep the     up as we`ve a long way to go yet   

I cant answer your questions about assisted hatching but you had two amazing grade blasts put back i   this is your time  

Tessy have you had a go at the gliitters yet its addictive   

Bunny you`re one of the gang we cant wait to get you on the list too   

Sparty Niceday Velma Lolly DC8 and everyone else there are so many its great   

Ladies if anyone wants there dates added to the list please just holler... wee purple what about you ??


----------



## yellazippy

Hi MissE i`m doing great   still quite bloated and sore from Mondays EC but enjoying having my feet up   

Jelly im a plonker you`ve had your scan 2 days ago   an exciting time for you mrs is bubba treating you well not too much sickness i hope


----------



## Lychee

Ava & Yella! I've been focusing on my PMA and it's working...You're right Ava, there's no point in thinking about what could have been done...

Good evening everyone else!


----------



## bunty16

heya..welcome newbies,and can vouch for the gals on here..all mad but very,very helpful and ever so friendly..
yella,,hope uve the feet up good and high and soooo totally relaxed..
am waiting on dp to finish chat on fone, then he can help me make the bed before i crawl into it..lurve the smell of fresh washed bed clothes..but hate the hassle of trying to get the quilt cover on duvet..i get all hot and bothered.. ..take care, and hope everyone enjoys the weekend..


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty hi me old mucker i lurrvee fresh new sheets    get yourself into bed mrs im heading that way too shortly

Though i fell asleep not once but twice   today on the couch a thing i could never normally do   

Enjoy the weekend all


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining u all im a serial lurker    with the very odd post 

Anyway we are about to embark on FET in june and with all the recent BFPS on here i thought i would join in and hopefully have some    rub off on me lol

Brief history~

Had ur 1st tx icsi in origin in march 09 got 16 eggs 10 fertilised and 1 grade A 10 cell  put back sadly BFN,
5 frozen, then back in june for FET, 2 thawed and survived 1 grade b 6 cell and 1 b 7 cell BFP but sadly empty sac st 7 week scan totally gutted    still 3 snowbabies there.

Then nhs tx came up so we had ivf in rfc in dec 10 got 10 eggs 9 fertilised (better fertilisation than with isci   ) had 2 grade A 4 cell put back but again sadly BFN.
So thats us up to now lol. We are hoping and    that this FET is ur turn.

Can i please be added to the list im hoping its lucky for me this time lol.
I start dr on 3rd may and hopefully et will be on 10th june   

        
to all

cathy xx


----------



## Lychee

Cathy! Welcome!


----------



## Babypowder

Firstly welcome to the newbies-Flora, cmac, weepurple  

Cathy   I remember you from your previous cycle        this is your time.

MissE woohooooooo your on the board   

Lychee, im not sure about hatching but      for your 2ww.

Yella hows you?      

Ava         for a great birthday pressie!

Norma hope your feeling better  

Loopyone thanks for the wishes and hope your enjoying motherhood with your wee miracle  

BJP hope your   is better  

JK   

Big   to everyone else.

Going to buy more tests today-make sure that lines still there   

Bye for now BP.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

special hello to all the newbies.  

MissE delighted you got a date!

I hope all you girls on the 2ww are taking it easy and are being spoilt rotten.

I had my first acupuncture yesterday and it was fab so relaxing so I am booked i again for next Friday.  DH went for a session as well but wasnt too sur but is going to give it another go to see.  Though I have a bit of a sore back today dont know if it has anything to do with it.  Heading out for a long walk soon beats having to do housework!

Check in with you all later.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

Just a bit of information for the newbies and any lurkers out there, this was posted on another thread and if you are like me you only read this one lol!

The next meeting in Craigavon will be on 5th May @ 7.30. We meet in the Medical Education Centre, Room 2 Craigavon Area Hospital. Debbie Lutton, an Embryologist from the RFC has agreed to come to the first hour of the meeting to answer questions from the group. There will be time after this for personal updates for those who wish. Everyone welcome. Let us know if you plan to come along, email Fiona on [email protected]'s

Hopefullysome more of you will put in an appearence, its really worth gouing for the chat and of course MissE buns!


Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon All 

Cathy welcome back i remember you too sending you loads of   that this is your time honey  

BP how did _*EXPEDITION PEE STICK*_ go have you cleaned out your local chemist   

Ava hows things with you today  when does your hubby head back out to sea again??

Niceday glad you enjoyed your acu i went for another session today as well it was soooooo relaxing i came home and had a snooze

Lychee hows my  buddy feeling today lots of    i hope   sending you some stickies

     

Hi to everyone else i bet your all out doing exciting things  unlike me whose still on couch rest by order of DP


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone!  

ive posted a couple of times before but hadnt started anything so didnt have much to contribute!  got a letter from origin today re a pre-consultation appt to get my AMH etc done.  has anyone here been to origin with prof mcclure?  we are goin private with him and put our names down for origin and rvh with him.  just wondering if anyone knows how soon everything is likely to start after the pre-consultation appt?  i know he said he waits to get a group before he starts and it may be the summer sometime for the next group.  just didnt think it would be this soon!  altho i suppose it may still be a while i dunno.  bit scared now!!

congrats to all the BFPs!  this looks like a lucky board!  i really hope its lucky for everyone currently going thru tx and everyone waiting.

x


----------



## ava2

Hi Sparkleheart,from what i can remember,after your AMH,AND PRE CONSULT,oRIGIN ASK YOU TO RING IN WITH DAY 21 OF YOUR PERIOD.
I know they had a waiting list recently but i asked and they said they had it sorted now.

If youre with Prof then,i believe he does wait for a group as hes not fulltime with them
Im sure youre excited to get started,i found Origin friendly and helpful as qwith the RVH I must add.

Yella,DP away wee hours Sun-Mon am so gonna test in am,bold but need him here,feeling positive this evening probably because 2ww will be over,so im away for a warmish bath with some Lush bubbbles my friend bought me and an early night.thanks for all the good wishes girls,its up to the man above now

TTFN

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathy2

evening ladies  

thanks for the welcomes i serial lurk everyday    but will def post and contribute if i can lol.

Ava2     for u and     for ur BFP in the morning 

    for all the ladies on their   nearly there.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies how are we all? Just back from a night out at the dog track for my bros 30th birthday. Had great craic, won a bit too.

Ava hun      for you for tomorrow.

Cathy welcome to the thread, hopefully this will be your time. Theres only a few days between our dates, so exciting.

Sparkleheart hopefully you won't have to wait too long to get started.

BJP hope you have got some relief from the pain.  

Niceday glad you enjoyed acu, it was so relaxing. Looking forward to the next meet. Maybe gonna make profiteroles for the next one.

Yella and lychee hope you are getting plenty of rest and lots of pampering.

Tessy how are you hun. Only a few weeks left til fet. 

Hows all the new bumps, hope you are all well and taking it easy.

A big hi to everyone else, velma, lolly, dc8, bunty, norma, JK, sparty. Hope you are all well.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Good morning girls, hope you're all enjoying the weekend?

Hi Cmac, Cathy & Sparkleheart, welcome to the board, good luck with ur tx!

Ava - good luck   with testing   for BFP! 

MissE - we had a great night when we went to the dogs, didn't win anything but great craic, glad u enjoyed it and won!

Yella - how are you doing?  Yes, please would you add me to the list?  DR 11/4 Stimms 27/4 EC 11/5 I don't have a ET or test date yet - thanks very much  

Hello to everyone else, hope u are well!

Facial was lovely, I got microdermabrasion done and my skin feels great!.  Slept so much better last couple of nights so feelin less of a zombie lol.  Start stimms on Tuesday, DF is doing them as I would probably flake out if I tried as I'm rubbish with needles  

weepurple xx


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex        OTD - 09 Apr     

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr      OTD - 16 Apr       

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr      OTD -22 Apr       

Ava2          DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr        ET -  --            OTD -  --        No Fertilization    

Lychee      DR - 11 Mar        Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 22 Apr      OTD - 04 May

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??              Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 29 Apr      OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Weepurple  DR - 11 Apr        Stimms - 27 Apr          EC - 11 May        ET -  14 May      OTD - 28 May

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8          DR - 24 Apr        Stimms - 13 May        EC - 26 May        ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June

Cathy2      DR- 05 May          Stimms - n/a            EC - n/a            FET - 10 June    OTD - 24 June

MissE        DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a              EC - n/a            FET - 15 June      OTD - 29 June


----------



## yellazippy

Morning weepurple  

Looks like we`re the early birds today   

Great to get you on the list mrs only a couple of days til you start stimms   i know you haven`t been feeling too good with the DR but hang in there    once you start the injectins all the horrible side effects will pass   

I`ve guesstimated your ET and OTD  the RFC nearly always do a 3 day transfer but we can change them if needs be  

Ava i`m not sure if your testing this morning or tomorrow early am but lots of     for a great result


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,

Glad to see you girls got BFP's  congratulations Ladyhex, BJP2008, Babypowder.

Sorry to hear your news Norma30 i'm sure your gutted - thinking about you!   

Well i got caught up the the whole Volcano stuff and was starting to panic that i would never get back in time for stimms, thankfully i got back early this morning tho. I haven't made it through all the posts but hoping everyone is feeling good and things are well.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. I'm just up, completely shattered after being out last night. Just not used to late nights.

Wee purple the dogs is great fun, was shouting so much that i've a frog in my throat this morning.

Morning yella, hope you are keeping ok and staying sane.

Velma nice to hear from you again. That was awful that you got stuck but hope you had a nice time despite that. Theres been a lot happening on here as you can see.

Girls the chinese doc told me to drink soya milk cos it is good for balancing the body. Went to get my messages yesterday in tesco and saw the milk. I was going to lift the sweetened stuff but my mum said "thats bad for you, get the unsweetened one". OMG rotten  . Didn't think anything could taste so vile. Have to drink a glass a day but don't know how i'm going to get it down my neck.

Ava sending lots of      your way hun.
Hope the sun comes out cos its a bit dull out there. I need to go plant my turnips and carrots. Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Lychee

Morning   Everyone,

I had a weird pregnant dream last night---It was of an old work colleague (who in real life had a successful IVF)...In my dream she was doing MY job but was heavily pregnant from "another IVF"...Could it be a sign for me?  I don't know if this is possible, but I had slight cramping on my right side last night in the car...It wasn't like AF pains---I don't normally get them.  Def no spotting tho, but  fingers crossed that was my wee bean(s) implanting.  Isn't it too early for AF anyway?  It's not like me to get her early!  I am also getting the sore (.)(.)'s off and on and in strong-light frequencies.  Now, I know---this could all be from the HRT/progesterone....But   I had 6 day blasts put in, so today is like day9 past ovu...(i think  )

Hi Yella--How is the symptom spotting going for you?       loads of sticky babydust to you as well.  I don't know---I have a good feeling about this board and everyone on it...Luck of the Irish (I'm American, so I have to believe that!!!  )

Good Luck with testing Ava....This is a great board to be on...see above!  

      & a big hello to everyone else....


----------



## Moonbeam08

ava - keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart    

yella - how are you settling into your 2ww      

lychee - i had one really bad cramp - not like af and a night when i woke to feel like someone was pressing something hot and sharp against me.. and then some 'shocks' like a thousand needles flicking into me on and off.. i cant tell about the boobies.. i blamed my boobies for my bad frame of mind ha;f way through the 2ww as they got soft and non painful again, just like they do before af but they conned me.. i think the booby thing that early is more to do with the drugs.. im now 5 plus 4 and they are only a little firmer and not really sore at all.. i suppose everyone is different though

MissE - soya milk ! YUCK ! YUCK !YUCK ! rather you than me   glad you are following his advise though.. was sceptical until he did the pregnant pulse thing.. that still   me ! 

niceday - yout ticker is well and truely TICKING now  


a big hello and warm welcome to all teh new ladies..   you will find all teh ladies on here lovely and a huge support !


----------



## Sparty

Hi Everyone

MissE could you make hot chocolate with the soya milk?? Everything tastes better with chocolate 
Big hello to Cathy and cmac..welcome on board  
Sparkleheart good to see you back..   Don't think it will be too long, Prof McClure seems to have a steady stream of patients. Got my amh done with RFC last month and starting private with them again on the 1st May. Have a big favour to ask - starting my reflective and case project pieces...any assistance on them would be gratefully accepted, bit worried about structure  can you pm me). DH thinks I'm working on them and I'm on here  
Yella - well Mrs how is the 2ww going?   
Lychee - hoping your dreams come true and your doing OK on your 2ww  
Velma, glad your back in time for your stimms
Weepurple - facial sounds lovely, great way to relax.
Ava - lots of          for a   
Babypowder - hoping you had a fun wknd doing your extra tests  
Niceday, going to sort out a ticker this week for starting dr on the 1st  
Lx, how are you Mrs?
  DC8, BJP, WeeEmma, Jella, Tessy, Lolly, Norma, Bunty, Bunny hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## MissE

Sparty thats a good idea, never thought of hot chocolate. Anything has to be better than drinking that repulsive tasting muck.

Lychee don't know about the dreams but     they are good luck.

BJP i'll gove anything a whirl if i thought it would help. Going back tomorrow for more acu and i'll keep trying with the milk.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

MissE i'd say the hot chocolate is your best bet alright - might even be nice 

Ava2 - not long now - your doing good finger crossed for you and all on 2WW.

Have had a bit of a shock today - my sister told me she is 4 months pregnant expecting her 2nd child she didn't know how to tell me. It was nice that she was sensitive of my feelings and i'm delighted for her, but just feel so low - i was being really positive while away and thought this is definately my time but this has just knocked the stuffing out of me, i just can't stop crying  . 

Velma x


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls

Its been so long!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all you fellow FF's!  Congrats to all those BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well news on me is Now stimms day 6.  Had scan at RVH this am and all is going to plan!!!!!!!!!  Last time I had to up the injection dose and stimm for an extra day at this stage but the dose they have me on now seems to be doing the trick!!!!!!!!!!!

going out now but will catch up later!


----------



## Ladyhex

A Big Hello and weclome to all the newbies 

Cathy and Sunbeam welcome back to you both and   this is your time !!  
Velma sweetie im so sorry to read that your not having a good day hun   im sure your over the moon for your sister but family pregnancies are even harder .....keep up the    this will be your time  

Sparty the 1st of may will come so quick      this is your time hun  
Lychee ~ so sorry hun for missing you out   congrats on being 

Yella~how you finding the 2ww so far hun, are you going back to work on monday ?.....hope you put all the new cushions and sheets out   
BP~can you hear me up there on      hope your keeping ok 

Ava hope you have got your BFP hun      
BJP hows you hun   what about your  

Big hello to all 
just seen this


----------



## Lychee

OMG LADYHEX I'M CRACKING UP    !!!

Velma--I'm sorry to hear about you being so low re your sister.  Don't worry, your turn will come.


----------



## Moonbeam08

velma - you have my fullest sympathies.. its so hard to hear news of other peoples 'easily obtained' BFP's it makes the whole thing so very very unfair.. i think its even harder to bear when its closer to home. your sister will understand if you need time nad space to come to terms with it and wont think badly of you for it. i think 'keeping a brave face on it' for others sakes makes it even more difficult. you dont have to do that here   

ladyhex - thankyou so much for that you make me  

MissE  - im back with dr william at 12.45 tomorrow ! i will keep the couch warm for you lol  ps looking forward to your buns next week   

as for my  today is the first day i have any proper relief.. i hope it is a good sign


----------



## cathy2

hi ladies  

MissE- the dogs r brill i have been twice, the first time i won nearly every race   the second i lost a smal fortune lol.

weepurple- dr always makes me feel drained and exhausted but once u start stimms u will be fine   as for the injections u dont feel them its only the thought of them u will do great  .

Velma- glad u got back in time to start stimms must be a good sign for ya   . Familiy pregnancies r really hard    , when i had my mc last year my pregnant sister came to use my internet and all she could talk abt was how sick she was feeling and the baby things she needed    and i was lying on the couch waiting for natural mc to start. She would be quite smart but has no common sense.  

Lychee- That dream obviously means she doing your job because ur off on maternity leave   


BIG   to everyone else hope everyone is keeping well 

THANKS FOR ALL THE WELCOMES   

Cathy xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, haven't been on all weekend, at  a party last night and shopping on Fri and Sat - haven't a minute!

Girls, thatnks for giving me tips on the glittery things and tickers - I've read what to do but considering I wasn;t home from party till a very shameful hour in tthe morning, my head isn;t working properly today so I'll give it a go tomorrow!

Welcome to the new girls and welcome back to those starting this journey again   .

Misse, great news about getting your dates, I sure you finally feel you're getting somewhere - it's no good being in limbo.  Sending you loads of     and     for a successful FET.

Ava, no word yet?          for a BFP!

Hello to everyone else, I did read the last few day's posts but they're going in one ear and out the other today.  My head's away   .

Well, I'm seriously ****** off!Af didn;t arrive by Friday and there's still no sign of it so have to go to RFC in morning for blood tests tpo see if I'm D/R enough, I'd bloody like to think so considering I've beenon the spray since 14th March.  Anyway, I'm feeling pretty negative and have it in my head that treatment will be postponed - I'm supposed to start HRT tablets on Tuesdaybut with no AF, I don;t know what they'll do.  Any ideas?  Sorry for the negativity.


----------



## MissE

Tessy i'm really sorry your af hasn't turned up. Thats just typical. Really hoping when they do your bloods tomorrow things are on track and they don't postpone tx. You've waited long enough.   
Heres a wee dance to help it along. 

Velma sorry you are feeling a bit down today. It is really hard when you hear other people getting pg but especially family. Your sister does seem sensitive to what you are going through so i'm sure she will understand if you need some time.  

LX love the candle.   How are you doing?

BJP glad you have got some relief today. Hopefully it will continue to improve. Defo going to make profiteroles for the meet cos we have some celebrating to do.

A big hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely day.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Cheers Misse, I love the dance - puts my moves to shame! Yeah, just need to be positive - went for a wee walk there with my dog and got soaked, so things it's a chinese, jammies and a bath for me!

Will let you know what the outcome is with bloods tomorrow. Oh, by the way, how you finding acupuncture? Would you recommend it? I did have it before and wasn't fussed but may be willing to go again.


to you and bunny for telling me how to do glittery things - there'll be no stopping me now!!!

 TO ALL THE OTHER GIRLS - SEE i'M GOING MAD WITH THEM NOW!!!


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls,

Yeah i blew and let all out before i went on holidays after hearing endless pregnancy stories and the final straw was the email i was sent with a photo of the latest cousin's two arrivals. So i told my sister exactly how i was feeling and lack of support from her and parents and the fact that all conversation was about who was now pregnant who gave birth names etc. I just felt i could no longer do the smile while dying inside. I have watched probably 10 or more pregnancies over the last year arrival of one in feb, 2 in march, awaiting 1 in may, 1 in july and now my sis's in oct. So i am glad i told her how i was now feeling before this lastest event as she was sympathic and didnt realise how it was for me or that they were talking about pregnancies all the time as it was just normal comments - unless you are so vulnerable as we all are. I am seriously delighted for her and for my wee nephew for a sibling and i seem to have feelings that these people are pregnant before they tell me but it still hurts like hell when it's confirmed!

I am determined to try and pull myself out of this hole i continually feel in and get positive - maybe i will be pregnant at the same time as her and  have a pregnancy buddy 

Tessykins i hope it's all good to go forward sweetie! I am on my 5th week dr - will be glad to start the injections 

Hoping for loads of spring BFP's on here 

Velma x


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone  

just a quickie, would it be worth my while asking at our review appointment if we can have clomid?

i don't know whether they will or not as we're unexplained?

i haven't got the review date yet mind you...


----------



## Sparkleheart

thanx for the replies girls, hopefully it will be pretty quick once we get all the formalities outta the way.  just wanna get started now!

velma, im so sorry for what you are going through. i can only imagine how heartbreaking that must be.  it is just so hard to hear about other people getting pregnant, it just seems so unfair.  my sister has recently gone off the pill and i get flashes of dread every now and then at the thought of her telling me shes pregnant some day soon.  and that makes me feel like the worst person in the world because of course i would be happy for her but i would just be thinking why couldnt it be me godammit!!  its so hard to understand why it seems so easy for everyone else.  but u know what, i have a very good feeling u will definitely be pregnant at the same time as her this time!!  

ava, if you are testing today, the best of luck, praying it is a BFP for you.  

tessykins i dont know how to do dances yet but hope AF shows up for you quicksmart!!

hello to everyone else, its gonna take me a while to get to know everyones names!

sparty i will pm you now!  i would have been on earlier but got AF today and have been hiding out in bed watching the gilmore girls ALL day!!  i think ive watched 10 episodes today    dear god whats wrong with me!!!?


----------



## Velma

Thanks sparkleheart  think thats what i am going to concentrate on! 

Hi wee emma - hope you are doing good! i have no idea honey but what do you lose by asking at least they should be able to say why it wouldnt be suitable.

Velma x


----------



## emak

Wee Emma i would def ask ,since you dont have blocked tubes it could def be worthwhile


----------



## MissE

Tessy glad you liked the dance. Just had a chinese myself, couldn't be bothered cooking. I wasn't going to do acu but BJP recommended the wee doc in p'down. Went last week for the first, found it really relaxing. The other thing is my afs usually last for 12 days but the last one was gone after 6 days. Never in my life has it been away as fast. Not sure if the acu can work that quick but don't know how else to explain it. I was getting really stressed out at times so am gonna continue with it. Are you going to the meet on 5th May?

Wee emma how are you hun? Couldn't hurt to ask at your review and see what they say.

Velma keep your chin up hun. Think its good that you had a chat with your sis and explained how you were feeling.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Wee emma- we r unexplained   i was given clomid for 9 months with no joy, but when i got review for ivf and to get onto list they said clomid was pointless for us cause it was just flagging my ovaries when i ovulate fine every month his words  but def ask, u could also ask abt iui just a thought.


Ladies wee question is it normal to get really sore boobs from abt cd 10 right threw to af,
why i ask last cycle i was convinced i was pregnant cause i had really sore, veiny, fuller, rounded boobs right threw, also had metal taste, dragging feeling in lower belly, loads of saliva in mouth and feeling a bit sick at times but af came plus did loadsssssssssssss of tests all bfn.
Anyway i know im not preggers but im currently on cd 13 and sore veiny boobs started yesterday ive never had this before    oh and im small chested   anyone any ideas why this would start now ?


cheers cathy xx


----------



## Velma

Hi cathy2 - I have to say that i have been there so many months with symptoms that make you feel like you could be pregnant like you i have had really sore boobs for a good amount of my cycle the last couple of times - i dont know whether it is hormonal changes or just the body playing tricks on us. Either way it is sole destroying when you get all the negatives. I hope they are all for a reason soon 
My AF over last 4 months has been so light - when it initially changed even the doc thought i was pg - it was devastating - but one thing that i think may be affecting me over last 4 months is accupuncture as my AF has been practically same length since i started something i have no record of previously - could this account for you? 

MissE - thanks - hoping the stimms will turn things around for me  I really scared myself just how low i got today - have started to feel a bit better even though my eyes are size of eggs LOL!

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

good morning ladies.. im feeling a little better today. still uncomfortable but a little better and thats a HUGE improvement from last week.

just had my bloods done today.. im very nervous about getting them back today for some reason.. i keep thinking its going to be bad news and when it comes time for our scan they are going to see an empty sac.. .. why oh why does your mind play tricks on you like this?  

out of interest to qwell or quash my fears (hopefully) how commom is it to see an empty sac?

i guess im just waiting for someone to snatch this away from us...   is it normal to feel like this? 

i thought getting a BFP would be the end of fears and worries.. i was indeed wrong. 

anyway enough of me and i hope you have all had a lovely none eventful weekend and a wonderful week of baby making ahead of us all


----------



## Lychee

Hi Ladies,

Another night of weird dreams for me....I had one where I was back at the clinic---they told me they had to remove the embryo...They did, then told me I had to put it back into the freezer...I put it into an ice cube tray full of water and it floated!   I was like, why is it floating....then the nurse said, oh it's just not as heavy as it should be    what the? Bbs have mostly stopped hurting...Perhaps its little one finished implanting so the af symptoms have gone?  This game is forever confusing.  It's all I'm thinking about!  I'm going mental.

BJP-I don't think empty sacs are common.  I know my Mom had one of those when she was 45 yrs old.  I think they may could be more common  if you're of advanced maternal age---again, I could be totally wrong  Glad to hear your   have calmed down!  I was re-reading your posts on the 2ww about the bbs going soft.  Mine aren't completely pain free (but I think they're always slightly at me...they're a D cup..so annoying)  But the pain has decreased a lot.  I'm only 4dp6dt...what d'ya think?  Can anyone me advice?  

Velma-You've got a lot to be hopeful about with stimms starting so soon.  Try to keep + and believe it will happen for you this time 'round.

Ava2- Any news


----------



## Moonbeam08

lychee - im only a measly A cup so believe me when there are any changes in my boobs i notice  
my normal boob pain pattern in a 'normal/natural' month is BJP ovulates - 2-3 days later boobs and (.y.) start getting tender and firmer like there are rocks in them.   i always have a 15 day leutal phase and on or about dpo13 they start getting soft ( my hubby does the booby check) and if they got soft and the roks disappeared and no longer painful my AF came the day after or the day after that. as such i always put the softening and lack of pain down to a decrease in progesterone hense the onset of AF.

hense on 6dp2dt when they got soft and no longer achey my heart plummeted  i was convinced it was all over andit was my bodies way of telling me the 2nd week wasnt going to bring good news  i shed a lot of   that day (3 years of a predicable patter was screaming BFN) 

on the 7dp2dt dh did a couple of things that showed me he hadnt gave up hope and logic kinda (but to be honest not really) told me changes in my boobs (like pre af) were too early to mean anything. looking back it was probably the HCG trigger leaving my system causing the lack of booby pain 


they never got any sorer again nor did the firmness increase although after bfp i noticed as the day went on they got a little harder and more tender..but only a little and even now (5 plus5) i still am not suffereing from rocks in boobs or pain/tenderness any more than i did a week ago. im guessing the increased firmess throughout the day is probably down to  the progesterone pessaries kicking in from teh night before.


so in a sense my boobies as little and innocent as they look are liars !   i read that lots of pregnant ladies dont feel booby pain until after 6 weeks so i have took confort in that.

i hope the tale of my boobies or lack of them has brought your some comfort.

im keeping everything crossed for you and ava


----------



## Lychee

Thanks BJP for that story...It's true, I don't think we can trust the lil' critters...I didn't have an hcg trig shot this time, but I'm still getting the odd cramp as I sit here, although that could be constipation! ha!  ...fingers crossed for +++ tho!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

I hope everyone had a good weekend  

Ava i hope everything is ok with you honey    thinking of you  

Jelly the weeks  really are starting to fly by 11 weeks i bet you can`t wait for wednesdays scan  

The 2ww is treating me good so far i`m back to work today which will keep my mind busy hopefully  

Lychee i`m trying so hard not to symptom spot   your symptoms sound really   

I did have a little pink staining yesterday but thats all  

I`ve been so sore inside since EC that i don`t think i would recognise any small pains etc i`ve had alot of constipation too  

And don`t even start me on my (.)(.) they`re killing me i have them literally strapped down they`re huge    

Wee emma i hope you get your review date soon   

Velma it sounds like you had a really bad weekend   i hope you`re feeling better today  

Sunbeam welcome back great to see you on the boards...best of luck this cycle    so pleased your scan went well

keep us posted on how things progress for you   

LX i laughed out loud at the candle brilliant   you seem in great form me thinks pregnancy suits you   

BJP glad to haer you`re feeling much better   wise... try to relax and enjoy being preggers   

Tessy have you recovered from your party at the weekend   i`m so jealous i`d love a good old knees up   
 

I hope your AF puts in an appearance today   on my first cycle mine was late..i drove to RFC where nurses took blood

went to toilet to give them a sample and low and behold it appeared    

Hi to Emak Cathy MissE Sparkleheart and all looking in


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quickey as im on my break (back to work this morn) knackerd.com 

Anyway......ava       for good news-did you test?

Yella


yellazippy said:


> I did have a little pink staining yesterday but thats all


That sounds like implanation     I had a slight bleed 7dpt-only once. All good signs 

Lychee     hope your doing ok 

BJP glad your getting some relief 

Velma  hope yur feeling better.

LX that candle was   I'll never look at one the same way now-and I love them.

Sunbeam welcome back lots of       to you for your tx 

Emak hows the bump coming along?

 MissE, tess, Niceday, cathy, sparkleheart and everyone else 

Ive put a ticker up-not sure its right though-didn't think I was 5wks  did the calculater on here it says 4+6 but when I put the date It gave me into the ticker, it came up 5wks-anyone else had this? Well its just a wee thing for me, as I didn't get one last time-was too afraid of something going wrong-but I said I would do it this time


----------



## ava2

Hello everyone,just to say i got a BFP on Sun,faint line and the same this am,was away all am and got a blood test done,wont be able to get results till am.

Feeling good and positive and hoping blood work will reassure me,sorry for short post but am at work and noone here knows

Will catch up with you all later,and thanx for all the wee prayers and good wishes,you have all been fab,

Heres the boss,byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi girls,

Ava hun that is fantastic news . 
Take care.

BP like the ticker. Take it easy at work, don't overdo it.

BJP glad you are feeling a bit better. Keep your chin up hun.

Lychee   these dreams are a   sign.

Yella that spotting sounds like implantation bleed. Sending you loads of    

A big hi to niceday, tessy, sparty, jelly, emak, wee emma, weepurple, sunbeam, cathy, velma, Lx, sparkleheart, JK, norma, bunty and anyone else i forgot. Hope you are all well. Have to get back to work now and then heading to acu this evening.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hey everyone

Ava - huge CONGRATULATIONS, so please for you both  

Yella -    I agree its a good sign, could be implantation.  Many thanks for adding me to the list and the dates for ET & OTD    Hope u are doin ok back to work  

Ladyhex - loved the picture    yankee candles are my fav especially clean cotton, i'm a wee bit addicted to it, have plug-ins, car freshener & candles   

Velma - i really feel for you, pg announcments are tough    hope ur feelin better today    I have a load of friends/family members due this year - one a month except for June, theres a wee break then!

wee emma - sorry Emma I've no idea about clomid it was never discussed with me and we're unexp, hope you get some answers at review appt  

Lychee -   for a bfp, hope ur doin ok with 2ww

Hi to MissE, BP, BJP, Niceday, Cathy2, sparkleheart, Cmac, Sparkley, Emak, Sunbeam, Tessykins, Bunnykins and anyone I've missed, hope you are well.

weepurple xx


----------



## Babypowder

AVA 

A line is a line! so great your DH got to head off with a secret smile.


----------



## Ladyhex

Ava ~ Thats fab news ....woohoo BFP !!

yella ~     it a great sign hun !!

weepurple ~i so love yankee candles to ....the man ass was great   

BP~i love your wee ticker hun   

weeEmma~ go for it hun you have nothing to lose   cant believe you still havent got a review appt  

Big hello to all the ladies


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say-got an email from Prof, he said we'll be in touch soon to arrange a scan-so assuming the 'we' is origin, hope its not too far away- i'll be getting on the  .

Bought 4 more hpt cb digital now saying 3+    

LX get a ticker up and join in  

Hope im not offending anyone, by saying about tests etc


----------



## niceday1971

Woooooohooooooooooooo Ava many congratulations!

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Wonderful news you and DP must be over the moon  

BP are you mad  we`re all as excited as you   wooooohooooo 3 weeks + another


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex         OTD - 09 Apr      

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr       

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr       

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr       

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET -  --            OTD -  --         No Fertilization  

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 04 May

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 29 Apr       OTD - 13 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Weepurple   DR - 11 Apr        Stimms - 27 Apr          EC - 11 May         ET -  14 May      OTD - 28 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June

Cathy2       DR- 05 May          Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 10 June     OTD - 24 June

MissE         DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a              EC - n/a             FET - 15 June      OTD - 29 June


----------



## Flora1

Hi everyone

Congratulations Ava, that's fantastic!

I'm just waiting for AF so I can get my schedule & get started.  I have also decided to try acupunture (though not the same place as I have seen a few people mention) & have an appointment this week.

Trying to get on with "normal" things in the meantime.

Fx


----------



## yellazippy

Flora1 said:


> Trying to get on with "normal" things in the meantime.
> 
> Fx


Hi Flora whats normal anymore    great news you`ll be starting soon

I hope you enjoy the acu i get withdrawal symptoms when i miss a week


----------



## Moonbeam08

i had my actupunture this afternoon and enjoyed it. Dr. William told me to try yogurt for my tummy (wind) cramps so will def do that

my levels are up again to 17,584 from 6458 on friday so at least they are stil moving in the right direction.

BP - i love the ticker and that you got you 3+  i tested again yesterday and got 3+ as well.. i havent tested for over a week and the last time was 2-3weeks so it is comforting to see it go up    . You have given me the courage to put up a new ticker.. i havent wanted to yet as i was going to see if all as ok at 1st scan but do you know what... because im trying to enjoy this and not worry so much i think it would be a postitive thing for me to do.... 

yella - lol good luck with the 'normal' if you find the secret to that be sure to let us know wont you lol

ava - im so pleased that your DH has been able to go away with this good news ! on your 

velma -0 how are you feeling today sweetie


----------



## Lychee

Here's a lucky little ladybird to get you through the next 8mos! Congratulations Ava!!!!  woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

AVA...



to you and DH

Wishing you all the best in the next 8 months! 

Bunny xxxx


----------



## weepurple

wee question for you ladies who do accupuncture - how many times a week do you go when stimms start?  I had a session earlier and she said I've to go twice a week as I start jabs tomorrow.  Just thinkin it'll be a little expensive     It's Dr Williams' wife in Finaghy I'm seeing.

Thanks
weepurple xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, AVA 

That's fab news - well done!!!

How are the 2ww girls getting on? Sending you loads of      .

BJP, BP, Ladyhex, I'd be exactly the same as you lot - pee sticks galore!! 

Wee P, just noticed that we'll be testing 2 days apart   . Don't know bout acupuncture - I went about 3 years agao and it was £25 a session - she wanted me to do 2 sessions a week too and i wasn't even having any treatment! Very expensive.

Misse, don;t know bout meeting, I'll certainly think about it.

Wel,, got my bloods done this morning and it's all systems go! Thank God . They said that the reason I hadn't had an af was because I was either very DR or not enough DR and if I wasn't enough then treatment would be postponed. Anyway, good news is that levels are ok and I'm DR so I start prognova tablets tomorrow for a FET on 12th May      . Please God it all goes well and lining is think and wee embies thaw well . There are so many obstacles to egt over

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all keeping well Right I'm away to eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice  Girls, have you any other tips about what to eat/ drinnk etc??


----------



## Sparkleheart

Ava yay huge congrats to u and ur DH!  Theres so many BFPs lately, keep em comin!!

wee emma, i asked about clomid before but they wouldnt give it to me as i ovulate fine and i think it can do more harm than good in those circumstances in relation to womb lining and stuff.  but u may as well ask as something as simple as that may just do the trick for u.  hope u get ur review soon.  

all this talk of acupuncture is making me think i should get some!  i did go a few times a couple of years ago and definitely found it relaxing.  if it helped me get a BFP id be there like a shot!  

sparty ive emailed u, hope it helps.  

hello to everyone else, hope ur all having a nice evening

x


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi wee purple

i saw and am still going to Dr william in p'down. i started going in january and we started DR in late feb and started stimms mid march. 

i went for one 30 minute session a week right through until last week which i missed because i wasnt able to drive.

when it came to stimms time he advised that i either did one 50 minute session a week or 2 30 minute sessions until after ET. it was only on the run up to stimms and during that week but i felt because i had been doing it for ages i would be ok to stick to what i had been doing and just attended for one 30 minute session. 

the week after ET he saw i was particulary anxious and gave me a 50minute session for no extra charge .. they are very lovely and do look after their patients. 

if i could have afforded to attend for 2 sessions the week before stims and during stims i would have but it just wasnt financialloy possible and he was completely understanding of that. 

he knew i had been poorly last week and again today was very lovely adn treated me for 50mins for the price of 30. thats how i know that they arent just out for ££££

also when i started he told me if i wasnt doing treatment he would advise herbs to complement my treatment but he would not let me have them in case it interferred with IVF. oh yes also he was soooo obliging the day of ET .. despite it being good friday and his desire to close early if he could he told me not to worry about making an appointment once i finished at teh hospital but just to phone and come on over and he would be sure to see me. it eased teh stress of 'what if we are running behind at the hospital etc.  i also went for his treatment an hour before i had ET

that was the only week i had it twice

i hope you enjoy your actupuntcure...

during the pre transfer session and post transfer and 2ww he let me bring in lisa's zita west cd and i listened to it xoxo


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hows everyone. Just back from acupuncture and then a lovely walk with my DH. Dr william is lovely. Don't know about during stimms but i am doing one 40 minute session a week cos he says that is what i need for the next while and i'm also still drinking soya milk (YUCK!!!!). Going back next wednesday at 2pm.

BJP thats fab that your bloods have gone up again. Love the new ticker. Think it is good that you and BP have them, will hopefully help you stay    and enjoy it.

Tessy that is fab that all systems are go. Thank goodness for that cos it has been a long wait.     you respond well and FET goes ahead. 

Hope you are all having a lovely evening.

Emma xx


----------



## ava2

Girls,thanx for all the congrats and the spark;ies wow!!

Still hasn't sunk in yet,bit like other ladies and bought the pee sticks for next few days,will be happier when i get bloods done .

Good luck to all the 2wwers,please stay sane and to others due to start,wahey and to fellow bumps,hi

How do you do fancy sparklies,want to get ready for the next batch of BFPS COMING UP.ITS TRUE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT THIS BEING A GOOD TIME OF YEAR

theres mwe wantin to do sparklies and i cant even manage to keep the caps lock off  lol

TTFN

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## norma30

Ava- congrats hun im sure u and dp are over the moon

Hello to everyone else!!

I went back to work today was doing great coping very well until about 10mins before going home when a patient asked me to read her m/c pathology results and i just went to pieces and then the patient started to cry to omg i felt sooo bad making her upset, my boss came and took over and just explained to the patient why i was crying and she was fine about it but i feel awful its not very professional is it, 


norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

oh Norma you poor wee love    

i hope that cry did you some good.    its an awful time you are going through and lets not try and minimise that. you need time to grieve. 


i hope you arent sitting at home feeling bad about being 'unprofessional' because that really DOES NOT matter on little bit. we are all human and by the sound of it your boss is understanding of your situation .. i hope i am right in saying that because if you ahve support at work as well at home it means all the difference


----------



## Tessykins

Awww Norma, poor you.  That's very upsetting for you hun    .  It'll take a wee while for everything to settle down for you.  Don't worry about seeming unprofessional - it's just an emotional reaction that you can't help considering all you've been through.  It sounds like you have an understanding boss.  Just you take it easy.


----------



## Tessykins

Yeeehaaa, I got me a ticker!


----------



## norma30

the girls in work are great, my practice manager wasnt impressed, but my line manager just told him that after what we have just been thru he should thank himself lucky that im back to work at all and that i could just go to my gp and get a sickline for weeks and that he should get over himself!!! i was a bit shocked but he apologised 

have to go glee is on I LOVE IT!!!!!!!

NORMA30


----------



## weepurple

Thanks so much BJP!  She is really lovely and explained why she thought 2 sessions would be best and I have only had two so far but really enjoy it, nearly fell asleep today and I never fall asleep getting anything done!  I just wish I'd realised that I'd need to go twice a week and budgeted a bit better, but it'll be worth it     Shouldn't have had the facial on Saturday and bought an expensive concealer while I was there!  Thats great about bringing your CD to the sessions, I've been doing the IVF Companion one so I'll bring that with me too.  Thanks again for all the info, really appreciate it  

Norma - sorry you had such a rough day at work, we're all human so don't worry about seeming unprofessional.  Good on your line manager!  Look after yourself  

Tessykins - great that you are getting started,   we get a good result  

Watching Pineapple Dance Studios, i love Louis!!  

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Oh norma you poor thing. Don't worry about seeming unprofessional. You've had a difficult time sweetie and it is going to take you a while to get through it. Glad your line manager is so understanding, it really helps. Take care.      

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

BJP2008 - thanks feeling slightly better but still extremely emotional. Had a course tonight and my friend at that is you guess it pregnant due in Aug - Jesus i am attracting everyone to get pregnant - stay close to me girls 

Ava2 - so glad to hear your fab news and delighted for you and also to the rest of you recent BFP's , Ladyhex, BJP2008, Babypowder. It is really great to see so many getting great positives hope it keeps going but wanna say to Norma30 my heart goes out to you sweetie - i know it must be so hard while there is so much good news on here. You are doing great honey being back at work - it's important that you dont give yourself a hard time for breaking down - i think we are all having times like that! big    i hope your time comes soon.

Loadsa     for the 2WW's am hoping good things for you all.

I can't remember who asked but i am doing accu and was told to come twice a week now - looks like they all do it - it is a big expense but i guess if you think it helps you have to try!

Great to see so many more on the list now - am a bit lost at the mo since being away. It looks like i have a few based around my dates - you will be sick of me  

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Tessy love the ticker. Not long now.

Velma glad you are feeling a bit better. It is just really difficult hearing everyone else getting pregnant when we are going through this journey but     it will all be worth it. Keep your chin up.   


Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks MissE, i hope we can all say that!!  I'm sure you are so glad to get going again! It was so disappointing you had to wait - hope you are feeling really confident!!   

Velma x


----------



## Velma

sorry meant positive!! 

Velma x


----------



## sunbeam

Ah Norma honey Im so sorry for ya!  Im glad you have such a good line manager and fair play to you back to work, hopefully it will take your mind off things in the long run!  Maybe your manager could let you work out the back for a while and not have you on the desk..........That might save you from this experience!


----------



## sunbeam

Big congrats Ava!!!!!!!!

Good news tesskins!!!!!!!!!

Big congrats BJP2008!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all hows things?


----------



## Sparty

Ava -      on your 
Sparkleheart, thank you, I will have a look now  
Norma, sorry you had such a rotten day  
Weepurple I'm doing once a week at acupuncture with Cathy.. really enjoying it but she said same to me, 2x per week from stimms. I hoping to do that but depends on money and schedule when I get it this Friday. Its funny I'm watching a documentary on c4 - worlds richest teens and me..they are loaded, would not have to worry about paying for acupuncture twice a week if we had their money  
Tessy, love the ticker

Hi to everyone else


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Its a quiet one on here today where are all the chatter boxes  

To be honest girls i couldn`t be  doing a big load of personals today so i hope you`ll forgive me 

Just popping on to send Lychee some                           

Norma sorry to hear you`d a tough day yesterday in work i hope things look better today   



I`m having i minor wobble today  trying to keep the   going but its hard i think i need some chocolate to help me along


----------



## weepurple

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all well?

Sparty - I watched that programme about rich kids last night with my gob hitting the floor    how the other half live eh?

Yella -     sorry you're feeling a bit low today, have a bit of choccie it'll do you good!  

Start jabs tonight so I've my pineapple juice drank, just had brazil nuts chopped up in a yogurt as I hate the taste and it ain't too bad and big drink of whey protein (yuk!).  I read on another website whey protein's ment to help egg quality (i think).  I may be going over the top with all this and accupunture etc but I'll kick myself for not trying things if it don't work.

Hi to everyone else!

Must go, in work and shouldn't be on here  

weepurple xx


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, I am a bad FF, but I have been lurking a bit and keeping up to date on whats going on. I had 3 family weddings over the past 3 weeks so I have been kept fairly busy.
Congratulations to all on their BFPs lets hope the run of good luck continues, this seems to be quite a lucky board at the moment.

I was at Origin yesterday and they said my lining wasn't think enough yet for EC to take place, so they have put it off until next week, I have another scan on Monday so hopefully all will be ok. I was a bit disappointed as I was all geared up for Thursday, I had to cancel my holidays at work and rebook them again for next week.
Does anyone know if this is a common thing, or if there is anything I could be doing to help the process along?

Any advice would be greatfully appreciated.

Well must get back and do some work, cant get motivated at all today.

Lolly.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

having a lazy day and working from home but couldn't resist coming on for a peep.  I have only 12 more working days before I am off, taking it extra easy this time and chilling out when I am on stimms.  Just reminds me must stock up on pineapple juice, I cant eat nuts have an allergy, anyone know anything I can take instead?

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone.

Yella sorry you feel a bit down. Try to stay positive hun. Lots of choccie will certainly help.    

Wee purple good luck for the jabs later, hope it all goes well. I agree you have to try everything if you think it will help.

Lolly how are you. Sorry to hear your et has been put off for a week but hopefully things will have improved next week. There was a girl on one of the other threads whose lining was too thin but the next week it had thickened so fingers crossed for you hun.

Niceday hows things? Your wee ticker is flying along now. Can't believe its only a few more weeks. 

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well. I'm just taking a break for 10 minutes cos work is driving me nuts. Had to go to a talk earlier today about maternity entitlements ( my boss thought it would be a good idea). I was sat in among all these bumps and the girls giving the talks kept saying "congrats everyone, this is such a special time for you all." I just sat at the back of the room and hid. Felt very uncomfortable being there but hey i'll think of it as planning ahead.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey yellazippy keep positive honey - i have good vibes for you Mrs so comfort eat and chill and you dont have long left  It'll be here in no time!

MissE - thats awful darling i cannot believe you had to sit through that - how awful! but soon you will be needing all that info - so you will know it all 

Lolly123 - i havent heard that happening - are your periods usually very light?? I know that since accu the last 4 months mine have been extremely light she said that the lining may be very thin and that we need to work on that, so i am thinking this may potentially happen me.

weepurple - well done - im not far behind you - i start on fri  and excited about it. Am feeling pretty good today feeling positive and sorry i am normally such a moaning git! 

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Velma - i'm excited too, can't believe i'm excited about sticking spray up my nose and getting jabs, oh what an exciting life atm    You're not a moan, you haven't heard me yet, I'm the queen moaning minnie     Good luck for starting on Fri   

MissE -     how awful that you had to go to that in work today, you are so brave, I'd have got so emotional I'd have had to leave.  

Lolly - I have always had really light AF's too.  I hope all's well for your next appt.  Sorry i've no idea what could help  

Big hello to everyone else!

First jab done, bit stingy but all good coz I didn't faint, DF said I just went pale    I reckon he'll enjoy sticking needles into me  

weepurple xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, it's v quiet on here today.  Hope you're all keeping well.  Thanks for all the comments about my ticker - I'm so proud of it    .

Misse, that's awful about the meeting - could the timing be any worse?  But, as Velma said, you'll soon need to know that info anyway  .

Lolly, I've to go for my scan next Friday and was told that if lining wasn't think enough they would just push the et back.  I know it's a bummer pet, hopefully next week you'll have a nice think lining for your wee embies to settle into     .

Well, just started my progynova tablets this morning to thicken my lining - they're HRT tablets so Ive a feeling I'm gonna be a raving lunatic by the end of all this as I'm still taking that damn spray  .  But, it'll be worth it    .

Have to start back on Zita West cd, have been neglecting it over the last few weeks.  I've been taking pineapple juice and brazil nuts too - have any of you any idea how much of this I should be taking each day?  Also, have you heard of any other foods to take/ avoid when preparing womb lining?

Cheers girls - hello to you all


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies

Team yella dontgiveup.com   heres a wee picture for you hun    

BP~dont know about the ticker hun...just because i dont how far on i am   dont know when the job was done    at the min i keep saying 6-7 or 7-8 weeks  

Norma    
missE~   

hope everybody is keeping ok this fine evening


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

LX what a body that is. Getting us all a bit hot and bothered.   

Tessy hope the hrt goes ok for you. I think you are allowed to have some moments with all those drugs in your system but hopefully you wont be a raving lunatic.    when you go for your scan next friday the lining is lovely and thick for your et.
How long before you started sniffing did you get your pre-treatment appointment? I got the phonecall on friday to check if i had any drugs left from my earlier cycle and she gave me the dates but said i would get an appointment. Sorry for the questions, just wondering how long i should leave it before phoning clinic.
Not sure about how much of the things you are supposed to be taking. I have a handful of brazil nuts every day (6-10) and a glass of pineapple juice every morning. I'm taking sanatogen pre-natal vitamins, one a day and 5mg folic acid.

Thanks velma and wee purple, was difficult sitting through the talk but as you say someday i will hopefully need that info.
Hope you are both keeping well. 
Purple glad the jab wasn't too bad, you'll get the hang of it.
Velma its good that you are feeling a bit more positive hun. 


A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well this evening.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

OOOOHHHHHH LadyH, I'm taking a hot flush  - must be the spray


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Misse, mine was a wee bit back to front, I strated to spray first and then had pre-treat app - due to irregularity of cycle so I started spray on day 1 of cycle (14th March), my pre-treatment appointment was on the 9th April and I was given dates then so I suppose it wasn't that long even though I thought it was and I had the RFC tortured!


----------



## MissE

Thanks tessy, i'll give it a day or two then i'll have rfc tortured too. Sometimes thats the only way to get anything done. I have an unopened spray from last time but she said i would be seen before 9th May.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

That's great M, I really am so happy that things have got started for you     .  It's great to get going again and I truly wish you the very best with it


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls just calling in to say hi!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ladyhex love your man.............hes gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bet girls that got your hearts racing!!!!!!!!!!!

Sb


----------



## yellazippy

LX you never fail to make me smile   
In bed on phone...
Lots of mild cramps tonight so fingers crossed all is ok


----------



## Bunny-kins

LX... How did you get hold of a pic of my DH?!!!      only joking...I wish!   corrr what a bod!!! right going to bed to see if I can locate his six pack!!!  

Hi everyone!  Sorry it's short an sweet trying to get a rather large essay completed and failing miserably   your pic was a pleasant distraction!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## bunty16

yellazippy..   hope ur feeling better today..come on girl keep up the  PMA..ur the one who helped keep a good few of us sane..so socks up girl..
a big hello to all today..pity the weather isnt so nice..and to think friends of mine in England are planning a day sunbathing..grrrr
anyhow, take care and have a nice day.xxxx


----------



## roxy121

Hi Everyone

Ive just came on here as i need someone to talk to whos going through what i am and its great on here.

Currentley with Royal for ICSI long bloody time coming i'll tell ye making a woman wait isnt good, but its here now woop woop   

off work now have been on sprays over a month, terrible headaches and a few hot flushes didnt bloody sleep a wink for round 4 weeks  
started my injections on saturday very proud of myself  .  First scan is 2mrw im so nervous and 2nd scan next tuesday and the big day is next thursday very scared but xcited.

looks like quite a few girls round my dates hope someone is to go through this journey with me


----------



## bunty16

WELCOME roxy121..ur very welcome and i hope u get some help/advice..


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone

BP and Ava - A Big Congrats to you both. So pleased for you  

I have been lurking for a while and glad evryone is doing ok.

Yella - best of luck and I am sure its all good this time!!!!

I started DR with Suprecur injections this time and I quite like them compared to spray. At least its just once a day. First few days was really headachey and moody but seems to have subsided (hope it lasts!)

I don;t seem as excited this time round and its like I'm just rolling with it. Last time I was on the internet 4/7 looking up things and chatting here but this time its like I can't be bothered much. I am so scared I think that it won't work that I've just given in to the what will be will be thing.

Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck and keep the positive energy flowing - send some in my direction pleaseeeeee

DC8 xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex         OTD - 09 Apr     

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr     

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr      

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr     

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET -  --            OTD -  --         No Fertilization  

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 04 May

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - ??            OTD - ??

Sunbeam     DR - ??               Stimms - 20 Apr        EC - 04 May         ET - 09 May       OTD - 21 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Weepurple   DR - 11 Apr        Stimms - 27 Apr          EC - 11 May         ET -  14 May      OTD - 28 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June

Cathy2       DR- 05 May          Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 10 June     OTD - 24 June

MissE         DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a              EC - n/a             FET - 15 June      OTD - 29 June


----------



## niceday1971

Holy Moly the list is getting soooo long!  Bring it on!

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

How are we all this morning?? its quite a nice one in my neck of the woods though not quite 

Roxy a big  to the board its always great to see a new face...best of luck with your tx  

Bunty thankyou for the boot up the  i was feeling very sorry for myself yesterday  but have my  head back on today  had a wee nosey at your pups on ******** they are sooo cute 

Bunny hi ya mrs how are things with you i see on your signature you`re a student midwife?? wonderful job but i couldn`t do it 

DC8 it surely isn`t as exciting second time round i`m like you...sort of holding myself back from feeling or showing too much emotion i guess its a self protect thing  try to find   that this is your time  

Wee purple well done on your first  thats a great  on your way to being a mummy   

Lolly welcome back i`ll be   your lining starts to thicken up for next week..are you munching on 3/4 brazil nuts and glass of pineapple juice (fresh NOT from concentrate) every day to help it along??  

Niceday i googled selenium and after fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts come tuna meat & pasta i hope this helps 

Velma it won`t be long now until you start your injections and then all those horrible side effects will start to subside  

Tessy looking at your ticker this morning you`ve only 2 weeks to go   i bet you`re excited 

MissE i was sooo excited at every stage first time round  i think its a great way to approach your tx i should take my lead from you on the    stakes 

Lychee you`re over the halfway mark   i hope you`re being good to yourself and taking things one day at a time 


Sunbeam you`re now officially back on the tx train with the rest of us toot toot    

LX BJP BP Ava i hope your`re all in good fettle  not too much  yet  

Hi to Norma Cathy Emak Jelly Sparty and everyone looking in


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone.

Yella keep your chin up. Sending loads of      your way.

Bunty how are you keeping? Hopefully the weather will pick up soon, then we can all sunbathe. 

Roxy welcome to the thread hun. You'll get loads of support on here. Wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.

DC8 try and keep positive hun. I know it can be hard sometimes but      this is your time.

Niceday how are you getting on. Looking forward to catching up next week. Are you getting really excited now? I agree the list is getting really long, can hardly keep up with everyones dates. Have to keep peeking at the list so that i don't forget anyone.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well. Having a very boring day sitting in work. Going out to meet my friend for lunch, hopefully get something yummy to eat. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hi roxy121, good woman - starting the injections you will be ready to go in no time!! I am week behind you - starting injections on fri, this is 5th week on spray and been getting alot of sweats, disturbed sleep and some headaches, but it will all be worth it  Wishing you the best for scan - cant wait t hear all. I will have my 1st one the same day as your 2nd  Ah dont be scared - just think you are giving yourself the best opportunately - try and concentrate on each goal to take pressure off the final hurdle.  

yellazippy - remember alot of people complain about implantation bleeding - so could be a great sign. Glad you are feeling more positive today   

DC8 - it's normal that you would feel that way - but try to have faith, i read a book about attracting things into your life and the more you can picture and think about things you want the better chance you have of them coming about. When you start thinking negatively it can pull you down and you start to feel like you can't cope with anymore bad news - i am guilty of it, i know the last one wasn't successful, but this isnt the last one!!! It is totally different, please allow yourself to get excited, it might even go in quicker!  Plus so much good news on here i am reading that as a fab sign for us, babies everywhere that is bond to encourage our bodies!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Hi All!

There is soo much happening everyone, not with me - just waiting! Oh actually today is our 5th wedding anniversary, so that marks 5 and a half years of TTC, yippee!

Congratulations Ava2 on your BFP, fantastic news.

Hi to everyone else, wish I had more time to chat, take care!


----------



## crazykate

hi girls

me again......got my letter for FET to start in June so I thought I'd take a peak and see what's going on (sneeking on - not supposed to be using puter during working hours but there's no-one about..........ssshhh)   

huge Congratulations to all with BFP's  

((((big hugs)))) for those who it didn't happen for this time 

Yella - keep that chin up Mrs.  not long to go now hun    

Happy Anniversary cMac  

Good luck Roxy121 -


----------



## Velma

Hi cMac, it must be very hard seeing that others are moving on, we all know its a slow journey. I really hope you can enjoy your anniversary and i hope good times start coming your way!!   

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

ahhh i have missed so much in only a couple of days  

niceday - i cant take nuts either so i took some selenium tablets from holland and barratt. look at your ticker fly   

i cant remember who it was that was having trouble with linning   but selenium supplements should help  

yella - i thi8nk at some poiunt in 2ww we all hit a wall .. just curl up beside it and let us give you a leg up over    im glad you are feeling so much more postive today  


velma - thank good ness for the end of your DR in sight at long last  

roxy and others .. welcome to the board. i hope we can all help eachother though this somewhat trying but special time  

missE- you have yo9ur name on teh list with dates and everything ! im sooooo excited for you now honey      

i know i have forgotten lots of you and im sorry ! but a big hello to all those out there who i have forgotten to write a personal too   please dont take it  personally - you know i love you all   
as for me the    issue is on teh ment but has been replaced by gurgly tummy, trapped wind and monster trumps... not very socially accepatble ! im having to makesure everyone is up wind of me lol


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

CMac  Enjoy your day hun.

Crazykate glad you are getting going again. I'm having fet in june too.

BJP how are you hun? I'm so excited about getting moving again. Letter arrived today. Pre-treatment appointment is 5th May. Glad your  problem has improved. Don't worry about the wind, lots of pg ladies get wind problems of some sort. Thats a good sign.

Hi to everyone. Such a lovely evening. Catch up in a while, i'm off to get my tea, starving!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Lychee

Hi Guys,

Well, I only have one week left until OTD.  Monday is a BH in the Republic, so I think that's why the test isn't until Tuesday.  I am 6dp6dt, so I don't know if a   stick would be accurate yet?  I promised I would wait for the phone call from the lab---Am I crazy?  I was actually going to give them my DH's no.  I know it's childish, but I always had someone else open my exam results, etc for good luck!  I've got my red socks washed and ready to wear on the day ...I wore them on ET day too!  Went to acu today...She said it was too early to read BFP from my pulse.  I think I had implantation spotting yesterday (11 days in)..Is that possible that late?  It was honest to god a speck of pinky/browny the size of a .  !  Yes, you can tell I have been going knicker c-c-c-rrrrazy!  I had those weird cramps Saturday night (could have been from the bought of cystitis I had Friday) and they kept going until today.....please please please please please please let this be my BFP!  

Hi to all the newbies and the oldies.  Sorry no personals, I'm getting the shakes from needing to eat my dinner.  Ciao for now.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls 

thanks for the info on what to eat during stimms.Must go and get some of those tabs in Holland and Barratt. 


Hellooooooooooooo to all the newbies and hi to everyone else wherever you are in your treatment..

DH away for his second acu session so I am tippy tapping away here and then i will have a wee nosey on **.

Looking forward to craigavon meeting next week anyone else going?

Lx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls,

Lychee    for good news - signs look good.  Keep those red socks on you!  

Misse, delighted you got your pre-treatment appointment and it's not too far away - it's all go for you know missus .

Hope the rest of you girls are ok  .
Talk soon


----------



## cMac

Lychee keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

this may sound silly but remember I am down regging but is baby aspirin just ordinary aspirin?

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi Niceday !

I started baby asprin the day I started stimms and I'm still using it. 

You can actually go to boots and buy baby asprin but its very expensive compared to an ordinary asprin tablet. 

Baby asprin is only 75 mg or ordinary asprin so I bought boots own 300 mg asprin tablets and I cut them into quarters which gives me 75mg ! And the ordinary tablets cost pence instead of pounds x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ps you only take one 75mg tablet a day from start of stimms. I checked with my GP first and he said wouldn't do me any harm so I was happy with that


----------



## Babypowder

Just dropping off some                                                                            

to Yella, Lychee and everyone else.

Have been having some serious cramping-phoned Origin, too early for scan. Just resting, not going through EPU, bloods etc like last time, what will be will be. I'll pop on in a few days see the good news from the 2ww's   BP.


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp - please dont be worrying too much about the cramping. i think if we had them we would worry and if we felt nothing we would worry 

i had some serious toe curling cramps that lasted a few seconds each last week. i have been so full of wind that only 'trumping' eased them.. might be the same thing


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy, hopefully your right    Love the pic of wee A, she is gorge, pretty in pink  

BJP not sure-these cramps are during day and all night and waking me from my sleep-just very similar to my tx before-but you never know in this game


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone

Oh Goodness I feel like the most depressed ever today. I cannot stop crying and everything seems to be going bad.
Firstly I have fallen out with me work colleague. It was my own fault that I sent an email to another colleague and friend referring to her  (she is quite a bully at work and has always been). But by accident I sent it to her! I then tried to smooth the situation but ended up making it huge. She called me yesterday and was so so mean to me saying horrid things. I did wrong - I admitted that but I didn't deserve her cruelty. I have to work closely with her tomorrow and I am so upset at having to see her. I hate confrontations and actually didn't mean this to happen.
I couldn't sleep all night and my DH is away on business. It was awful. I can't help blaming myself and it is my fault!!! It was nothing mean that I sent just referred her by her work nickname but she went mad. This person has bullied me constantly and has threatened previous staff with sacking etc and for too long has got away with it. She is too friendly with the boss so claiming harassment was never an option.
In addition, she has now made up stories (exagerrated things I've said) and told the other staff who are now mad at being involved. What a bloody mess.
Next, this morning I go to use my husbands laptop and I find this girls address on his gmail. This is a person that there has been rumours in the past about her and my DH but that had been sorted a long time ago - or so i thought. When I questioned him he claimed innocence but then went mad at me asking it and played the trust card. he has now asked me to leave.

What is going on I am so so upset but don't know if this bloody DR injections are making me over-react without realising.

I just don't know what to do   I even smoked 20 cigarettes in 2 hrs and had stopped smoking 6 months ago.I feel a downward spiral


----------



## Moonbeam08

DC - what a horrid day you have been having  NO ONE in work should be in a position where you are made to feel like that. i suffered at the hands of a complete ***** for over 2 years and looking back i was so cross i let myself suffer for so long. again it was a similar situation whereby she was close to my line manager and boss and i never stood a chance. i had to get out of there for my own sanity and i asked for a transfer to another department. it was the best thing i ever did and the fresh start i needed. i remember even feeling sick at teh thought of going to work. do you have the option of transfering within your work?

as for DH     i cant believe with all you are both going through he ahs pulled the 'trust' card.    i would be like - if i can trust you why are you being so defensive... im speaking from experience... how dare he tell you to leave.. im sorry i shouldnt lay into him or cast judgement when i dont know him or you  forgive me but i have to explain why im so cross with him... this tale is a little close to home for me as it is bringing back memories or my ex husband and how he behaved   .


----------



## DC8

Thanks BJP

I have been very mad jealous in the past but not without reason and now its raised its ugly head again. He tells me he can't live where there is no trust but these things don't come from thin air!
And what a time to throw onto me. Week into DR!!

I wish I could just pull myself together and do whats right - whatever that is?

Thanks for making me feel better. I am sure it will all be ok but getting there is a different matter x


----------



## DC8

BJP

I have no option to transfer. Its a small emvironment and everyone knows how bad she is but everyone afraid of her. She has some sort of hold over the boss and even he can;t say anything to her. She even physically assaulted another staff months ago and nothing happened!! The staff was too afraid to report her in case she lost her job.
I was just wishing I'd get pregnant and get my maternity leave. But I don;t know if that plan will work now. The other girls I work with are also TTC and hoping for the same thing.
Its rotten and I have been applying for other jobs but never even get interviews.
I guess I just keep trying


----------



## roxy121

Hey Everyone

had my 1st scan this morning they had me in and out with 15mins which was good but damn quick for once, dr said lots of follicles everything going good no change in meds or injections so alls going well so far this time next week woo hoo  

gosh im very sorry about your work issues i had to dismiss a collegue in my work she was a nightmare horrible young person with temper issues i didnt sleep for nearly 2 weeks it was horrible. ive been bullied in work to i had to leave it in the end and she is still there i was heading for a nervous breakdown in that work place its not nice and i wouldnt ever let it happen to me again your sanity is to important. as for you husband thats a cruel thing to do at this most stressful time in your life i hope you sort it out  

hope everyone else is enjoying loose woman or face book as im not doing anything else xx

roxy xx


----------



## ava2

Hi DC8,I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT A B***H this work colleague is and looking at it objectively i feel this girl has huge issues herself which unfortunately are now impinging on yours.

Everyone on here knows how sressful treatmenrt can be and DC8 i think you need to stand back and sort out what you need at the moment,i.e calm,support,good feelings in your personal life and hopefully in your work life.

If work is too stressful,would it be an option to take time out for yourself to reduce your anxiety,i know that can be easier said than done but you do need your body and mind to be in some sort of good shape whrn you are going thru treatment.
It might be better to wait till things have calmed down with DP to have another chat with him,things are often said in the heat of the moment.
I remember vividly the aruements me and DP had and wether or not you are downregging ,stimming,collecting,transferring or on the 2ww,does not come into it if you feel you are not being heard or supported,so make yourself number one on your priority list and do what you have to do at the moment to give you the optimum chance with your treatment,you owe it to yourself because im sure you are a wonderful person,as is everyone here on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yellazippy,hang in there,2wws are killers,i found i took a bit of quiet time every night to sort thru the old feelings and hand them over to the man above to sort out and funny eneogh,i always felt a bit better in the am and found the strength to get on with the next day

Lychee,thinking about you too hun

Welcome to all the newbies,and to my fellow bumps hi,babypowder hang in ther hun.im killed with cramps and back pain but im defo puttin it down to wind,my dp looked at me the other nite after a particularly loud fanfare and said,sometimes i think im living with a bloke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
iM LIKE YOU JUST WAITIN FOR A SCAN,IM NOT GOING DOWN THE BLOODWORK ROUTE as im trusting in the man above to keep things good!!


Afm,i got my scan date for Tue 18th may,cant wait,trying to take things eay as i find i am tired but also indulging in too many of the new magnums,delish!!!

Hope i dont sound like an old lecturing bore but as i think i am the oldest mother hen on here,and been round the block a few times i get all worked up when us FFers arent been treated like the hugely special people we are 

TTFN

aVA2222222222222222


----------



## weepurple

DC8 I'm so sorry you're having a time of it.  It's really out of order that this woman can get away with behaving like this towards you, bullying should not be tollerated by your manager.  I don't know where you are based but you could try contacting labour relations or citizens advice for help?  Your line manager should be taking control of situations like that and letting her away with assulting someone is just out of order!  I hope you can sort things out with DH, he should be supporting you at the minute   

Roxy -  hello! welcome to the board, great news with your scan    for next week, i'm sure you can't wait!

MissE - great news on getting pre-treatment appt, you'll be good to go soon, very exciting!  

BP -    cramps are little buba snuggling into it's new home for the next 8 months  

I had a major meltdown last night, pma went well out the window and cried the whole night.  Had yet another pg announcement yesterday, my friend is gonna be a granny.  I am very happy for them and feel so guilty for feeling the way I do but I just wish there could be a wee break from pg announcements for a while!  DF was angry that she text me with the news knowing what we are going through and how it was an accident.  But I can't expect people to hide their excitement as it's not their fault.  DF was fab and I don't know what I would do without him.  Feeling better today though!!

Big hello!!! to everyone else, hope you are all well today!  

weepurple xx


----------



## weepurple

Ava - magnums yum yum    great you have got a scan date, it won't be long rolling round


----------



## yellazippy

DC8 so sorry sounds like you`re having the day from  work bullies are everywhere  

Is there any way you could speak to your boss quietly and explain what has happened surely he cant let this B$T$H get away with

such horrible behaviour  

As for your DP wait until he gets home and have a good chat its impossible to sort things out long distance  

Roxy great news on your scan it sounds like you are responding really well good luck for next week hun  

Wee purple we all have melt downs and to be honest i think you need them it helps get rid of all the worry and stress...

nothing like a good   to let off steam...at least thats my excuse and im sticking to it   glad you`re feeling better today 

Cmac a belated  i hope you both had a lovely day  

Ava a scan date!!! how exciting i`m sure you cant wait  

MissE its all go now once you lift your drugs itll be all systems _*GO GO GO!!*_  

BP its those 2 lovely little embies snuggling down for keeps   you keep your chin up  

Loopy little A is sooooo gorgeous you lucky thing!!  

Lychee i hope your doing good with the    thinking of you  

Hi to all i hope you`re all well


----------



## DC8

Thank you so much everyone. I asked for it really and shouldn't have put myself in that position. It was my fault for getting caught up in small gossip and unfortunately I was the one that it hit. But it actually wasn't that bad but she has been out for me for a long time and this was the perfect op for her. 

She is a 38 yr old woman who acts like a teenager. Can you believe she regularly sings rebel songs at work? Now I don't care where you are from but we work with English people too and its not appropriate at all. She thinks this is funny - thats the type! I am half so I have no affiliations (in case anyone wondering) but I don't think its appropriate behaviour. 

Anyway, the company is an overseas one and I don't think there are many legal rights for employees. 

I will just get on with it and try to do a good job and no more involvement in gossip (no matter how menial) for me. 

My main worry now is that I smoked so many cigarettes and it was so hard for me to stp. I didn't even have 1 in last 7 or so months. I am so disappointed in myself.

As for DH - will have to wait til he comes home and this needs to be sorted. Its so easy for him to run away or ask me to run away when the s*** hits the fan. Well no can do! This needs an explanation and a good one.
This girl actually knows he has a wife and so obviously is still loitering. He's not all that so don't know what the story is and she's only 25!!!!

Enough of me. 

wee purple - melt downs are a regular on here so don't worry and all will be ok - I promise.

Well done on scan Roxy and BP - hoping all goes well. Am delighted for you!!!

Everyone else - thanks for putting up with the me me me post - sorry x


----------



## Moonbeam08

pink spotting today ... should i be worried .. its only very very slight


----------



## Lychee

Wow..There's so much going on here today    

BJP-I am flipping out as well (know you have a bfp, so totally different) but, I'm spotting too...browny/pinky not much (7dp6dt) is it too late for implantation spotting   !!! I spoke with one of my colleagues today and she said she spotted for the entire 1st trimester of her pregnancy...so, BJP i'd say it's totally normal.  I'm getting cramps as well and have been since 2dp6dt Normal?

DC- Sorry to hear about the work shenanigans and the hubby.  This has to be one of the most stressful things any woman will ever go through---Your husband needs to realise that.  That girl could just be like you said loitering...your hub may just like the attention, and not realise what it looks like to u.  He may have no intention of acting on it at all...Men can be like that.  Whoever said it, that labour relations office may be a good bet...Even if you are employed by a foreign country you're still protected by EU laws, etc. (don't know how good they are now but.. )

Sending loads of        to Yella!  How are the symptoms going for u?

A big   to everyone including all the lurkers!


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Lychee i`m doing ok i`ve had no more spotting but a bit of cramping yesterday and today...really dont know what to think  

Last cycle i never made it past 10dp3dt which would be this sunday so i`m    to get this weekend over   

I know from all the other ladies that spotting is very normal so i think you and BJP have nothing to worry about


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BJP try not to worry too much, spotting is very normal in some pregnancies.

Yella and lychee hang in there girls.     everything goes well.

BP hope the cramps are just your wee ones snuggling in.    

DC8 so sorry to hear about the problems you are having. Think that woman sounds like a complete cow and no-one should have to put up with that nonsense. Your dh needs to be giving you loads of support so make sure you have a good talk when he comes home.   

Ava thats fab that you have got your scan date, won't be long now.

I'm just home, have been sitting in the hospital all day. My dad was in for a heart procedure and if you'd have seen the state he got himself into cos he was so nervous. Was making himself sick with worry and his blood sugars went through the roof. They had to give him extra sedation to settle him down. Hes home now so at least he can relax until he gets called back for the results.


Hope everyone is well.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Emma you poor dad hospitals are such scary places for men   i hope he recovers well


----------



## Moonbeam08

Emma- i hope your dad has settled down a little. hopsitals are not nice places if you are panicky in nature and anxious anyway   its also horrid to see our parents looking so vulnerable. im    everything works out alright 

lychee - my crinone was a little brown stained the saturaday ebfore i tested on 8dp2dt and i first got the pink stuff the saturday after i tested on 15dp2dt     i think at your stage its a postive sign   

i just called the clinic and they were so good and told me that i could come to belfast in the morning at 8am and they would fit me in for a early scan. i will only be just over 6 weeks so they said they may not even be able to see anything that early. the nurse said that while no bleeding during pregnancy is 'normal' it should be ok as long as its not bright red or heavy.. its not heavy at all and it light pink salmon coloured. 

unfortunately i had to call back to tell them i cant get up to belfast in the morning and they said that because they are closed on monday they wouldnt be able to fit me in again until my actual scan on the 10th but that a scan tomorrow might not be much use anyway. 

i contacted the EPU in craigavon and since i have attended a consultant there for nearly 2 years (iui) they are able to see me tomorrow at 10.30. the lady said that it might be to early to say if its good or bad and that 6-8 girls are seen everyday at the EPU with pink spotting/discharge but until they see me she couldnt give me any assurance of outcome.. so i guess i have to sit tight and hope things have developed enough for them to see something tomorrow


----------



## yellazippy

BJP I think thats good advice    just sit tight and wait for your proper scan date and try not to worry


----------



## MissE

BJP hang in there hun.     they can see something tomorrow and can give you reassurance. They are lovely at EPU in Craigavon. Keeping everything crossed for you.        

The doc said today that a previous scan showed that the valve in my dads heart is leaking badly so it may mean more surgery. We'll just have to wait and see.
Thanks for all the good wishes.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

MissE big  for your papa bear  hope he is feeling a bit better now he's home.

Yella  you will get through the wkend and the next 18yrs  I was the same kept saying if I just make it past day 9, lots of    

Lychee you've still 5days to go-id say your right on track  

BJP I had it yesterday   all will be well-my bro has just arrived, but will pop in later.


----------



## Lychee

Hi Again,

Thanks guys for your advice---I'll have to keep the PMA going.  DH is still firmly believing and he's usually not like this....so  I'm just relieved that my school is closed next week...Whatever happens atleast I'll have a week to gloat/wallow!

Emma-I'm so sorry to hear about your poor Dad.  I'll be sending him some  .

BJP-Sounds like good advice.


----------



## Moonbeam08

im a little bit more 'settled' it was no heavier or any different to what it was like the day after offical test day. it didnt mean anything then and it probably doesnt now either. i just have to remember that if they dont see any heartbeats tomorrow i WILL NOT PANIC as it probably too early for that.. thats what belfast said. tis why they dont scan until after 7 weeks as at 6 weeks there may or may not be a heartbeat and if there isnt patients have a week of stress and worry to go through.

i hope you are right emma about them down at the EPU. it was v v lovely of them to see me tomorrow. is it nurse led or will a doc do the scan? the nurses are often nicer (yikes - shouldnt really say that should i). 

i read that if you put the crinone applicator up to far it can irritate the cervix and cause a little spotting so im hoping that has been teh cause of it  

bp - did you say you had pink spotting as well? was it heavy or what was it like? a one off?


----------



## DC8

BJP - don't worry at all. I read its totally normal and so far all's been great and will continue that way!

Lychee - you too! Be stressfree and enjoy this time (says the nut case who earlier was pulling hair out)  

Thanks everyone - I feel a whole lot better now (well a bit) and will just face the music.

I threw out the 3 cigarettes left in the packet and thats me - no more being weak. I am disgusted in myself but its done.

x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi BJP,

I was just watching tv early yesterday morn and had what I can only say was a gush-I had dark jammies on, so ran to the bathroom expecting to see red blood-but it was a pink discharge, I wee'd and cleaned myself and haven't had any since ( ) it did go through my pants and jammie bottoms-so there was a bit, but at the same time not loads.
Id been having as id mentioned some serious cramping-like if I went to get up of the chair.

Phoned clinic and nurse was lovely-but has said basically what you've been told.

Its too early to scan me, pink spotting isn't unheard of, it can be nothing, but on occassions it can be something, but as long as there's no heavy bleeding. 
She asked me to retest this morn which i did-still pos+ (I last tested on Mon) so she said that was good, I asked could I get scanned early and she was very, very adament that its not a good idea-for the exact reasons you've said, she told me to stay clear of the EPU ,as if a fetal heart isn't seen-it can make the whole situation worse.

She told me as hard as it is given my previous mm/c its better to sit it out til the 7wk scan, I have to say after my last cycle I do agree with her, I sent myself round the bend wanting bloods and scans and was nearly admitted b/c my blood presure was so high.

Just    everything will be ok for both of us, time will tell, its in my head constant but just trying to get on wit things.

Also, had a nose in the Trimesters thread-and there are two girls around our stage that have had the pink spotting too-one girl is being scanned in the morning also.

I have to say I googled aswell   for every pos story there's a neg one-so think its better to see what our own bodies are doing


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp - you are right you have been through this stage before nad know what works best for you    im      so hard that this works out ok for both of us. our 'pink' encounters sound very different as mine is only staining the crinone residue and even at that its only vvvvvv slight and salmon coloured. However as you say who knows what tricks the body plays on us... for some its good for others its not.. we just have to   its the former.

i have taken a lot of comfort in my rising levels and will be going for bloods tomorrow hopefully for the last time if they are high enough.

i will go along tomorrow despite only being 6 plus 2 but i am not going to go expecting to see a heartbeat as i expect it would be more NORMAL not to see one this early on in week 6. . would be more likely at 7 plus 2. if there isnt one by the time i have my offical scan at RFC then i will worry. until then i guess the scan will just help put my mind at ease if the sac is  in the right place and is the right size for this stage. some indication that its going to plan


----------



## Babypowder

My brother said-there's four of you all with 'pink' thing-so it must be common  

If all goes well we should name them Rizzo and Sandy-the pink ladies     

Did you ask to stay on crinone?


----------



## MissE

BJP i think it just depends on the individual as to whether it is a doc or a nurse. I was seen initially by a nurse but then they got a doctor. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you and BP. Everyone is different and our bodies all react differently. Try to keep       

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

your brother is RIGHT.. it must be common enough if we are all sitting here talking about it ! bless his socks.. i think i love your brother  

when i was down to go to glasgow they told me at pre tx appt that if it was bfp they would be keeping me on support until 12 weeks. they use bum bullets though not pessaries.

the pessaries are rotten. you have to 'clean yourself out' as the residue builds up. my DH just saw how much i got out and said if there is that much up there then no wonder there is a wee bit of pink in there as your insides would be irritated (he is a vet.. i trust vets more than docs) and he is not the slightest bit worried.

i asked the clinic in craigavon where i had all my previous txt's and they keep some girls on it after bfp and said if i wanted to i could but to check with GP and they would do me a script. so i did just that. they said the book said if BFP you should stay on for about 30 days and then phase out but she gave me a script for enough to get though until 12 weeks. 

since glasgow were going to keep me on support for the 12 weeks i think i will just stay on it 

rfc never mentioned it after the first box was done hummmmmm its maybe not common practice for them untiless someone has low progesterone levels.. i think glasgow must run by the policy of better safe than sorry when you have come this far. 

the windy side effects and the build up residue is awful though

misse - im so gald to have met you.. you are a true support and are a wee darlin


----------



## Moonbeam08

Just to clarify... You all are very dear to my heart, not just misse but including her and you are all fabulous ladies who all deserve the healthiest happiest bfps in the world xo


----------



## cathy2

evening ladies  

OMG there has been so much happening here its so hard to keep up      

To all the ladies with the pink spotting i think thats normal in pregnancy   

Lychee- not long hun       for ur BFP  

Yella u too hun keep up the       for ur BFP  

DC8- so sorry ur having such a tough time    hope u get the cow sorted out   and im sure u and hubby will be    in no time 

Ava huge     u must be on  

A big hello to all ive missed   its really hard keeping up with everyone   

AFM im at the RFC tomorrow to pick up my drugs then its all systems go start dr on monday   
  this is my time.

cathy xx


----------



## Velma

Hey,

Cathy - great news all the best for DR hope you don't get too many side affects.

Girl's i hope the spotting subsides and all is good, will be praying and thinking of yis!

Emma - i hope your dad gets good news and feels better soon, it's nerve racking waiting on tests and so much harder when you dont like hospitals.

All the 2WW's hope you are doing well and the good news is getting closer 

I'm a starting injections tomorrow - so looking forward to it - it's all getting closer now    

Big   to all, especially those feeling low, coping with disappointment and those that feel there treatment is miles off!  

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all in good form today.

Well i took my 1st injection today - went great, no pain whatsoever and so glad to have moved over from DR    

Lychee, Yellazippy just days now girls  hope you are feeling good and positive today.

Lolly123 how did you get on yesterday? hope all went well!

Tessykins you FET is same day as my EC so will be counting down with you honey!

Weepurple - hope stimms is going ok for you, you only days ahead of me so i'll be keeping my eye of you to know what to expect !

Niceday, DC8 hope the DR is going ok, and hope all the other problems sort themselves out DC8  

Cathy2, MissE I'm sure yis are itching to get moving, wont be long now! 

Norma30 - still thinking about you honey hope you are doing ok! 
Ladyhex, BJP2008, Babypowder, Ava2 i hope all is going well and any worries of bleeding etc are implantation    you are all our inspiration at the mo.

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

went to the clinic this morning for my bloods and it turned out it was the same nurses that do the EPU clinic that i have been seeing all along. I told them i was due back at 10.30 and they said dont be so silly we will scan you now. 

both of them came in with me as they have both been treating me since nov 2008 and they both pointed out the sac to me and a little blob at the top of the sac that is the yolk sac and another 'blob' that apparently is our baby  i was like that blob there.. and she was .. its not a blob its your baby.. 

i sat in swe looking at the screen and was even more in awe when she pointed out this little flicker which was the heartbeat.      i wasnt expecting to be scaned this am so DH wasnt with me so i darted home to show him the pics. he was like thats a blob..   surely you could have made a baby that looks a bit better than a blob  i know he is only joking because he wanted  pic on his phone and went off to work grinning like a lunatic


the only comments the nurse made was that it wasnt quite measuring 6 weeks but on the ultrasound website it says between 4-7mm for 6 weeks and we are at 4.5mm on one pic and 3.9 on anther so thats ok.
the nurse didnt make any comment on the gestational sac just that it was there and that it was good to be able to see the yolk sac.  when i got home and am now looking at the pics outline of the sac isnt at all round its more oval shaped and in the other pic is very long and narrow like a kidney bean... i thought they were supposed to be round and irregular oval ones might not be good but she didnt mention this or point this out at all.. obviously it kinda must change shape depending on the 'view' but i will ask her about it later when they call with my blood results.   as am i   anyone know anything about gestational sacs... 

im just otm that they saw something and there was a heartbeat.. the sac concern is a mere niggle that i would just like to put to rest


----------



## Velma

BJP2008 - aw delighted it all went well for you - it must be so emotional to have done all that this morning. i know you want clarification just try not to get too stressed by things you dont think are perfect senarios, remember that things are often said in generalised terms and doesnt necessarily mean that different is abnormal.

Hope you are on cloud 9 today.

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

velma - thanks so very much. i went in hoping just to find everything was in tact that they would see a sac and yolk sac. so seeing a flicker kinda blew me away. 
i guess it wont be until the more comprehensive scan at the royal that i wll be able to see more clearly or know more about normal/abnormal shapes  . the scan was very fuzzy this morning adn the nurse appologised for not being able to get a clear pic . but at that point i really didnt care. i was just so relieved to see a flicker. 

i guess thats why its only when i got home i started to over analyse

bp - how are you doing today.... where there is pink there is hope.. we shall be the pink ladies together


----------



## niceday1971

BJP you are at it again over analysing things! You naughty girl. Please take it easy and enjoy , we are all so delighted for you.

Im off again this pm for more acu cant wait and have zita on my ipod.

Chat to you all later.

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

BJP

You must be so relieved, roll on next week, til you see baby blob again  

Great news that there is light at the end of the pink tunnel  

As for the shape-I wouldn't worry, it takes a skilled sonographer (sp?) to get the angles etc just right, I do rem googling scan pics (I know   ) and kidney bean sounds just right  

I don't have my scan til the 18th May when I will be over 7wks, but just    things go well til I get that vital reassurance    its not til 4.45pm so hope there not keeping me til the last b/c of what I told the nurse...........omg im going


----------



## Moonbeam08

yup tis like a kidney bean in one picture and a tear drop in the other with the yolk sac and the embie at the bigger end... so it must depend on the angle  

but everything (google ahem) seems to suggest they should be round  so as you say ,. i have my answer for todays pink lady trial and in another 10 days i will have more answers i hope.. 

i should take heart in teh fact the nurses didnt say.. ohhhh theres the heart beat but the sac looks irregular.. bjp's head should just shut up and let her wee heart enjoy the moment. 

however if any of you ladies do have any scans from 6 weeks approx i woul dbe very grateful to see them  

gee bp the 18th must seem like an age away i know the 10th seems  like so far.. i dont want to spend teh days wishing them away but everyday i go to bed im another day further on.. im guessing thats how you are feeling at the moment as well


----------



## Babypowder

aww BJP we'll just have to enjoy it   you have your bloods aswell that is very reassuring, even if you go into the gallery on here the medical scans show all weird and wonderful things.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

BP how are you cramps/spotting today hun i hope they`ve eased some for you   i bet you wont breath properly until you see your wee bean(s) on the golden screen  

Cathy congrats on getting started it will fly by from here on in lots of     this is your time  

Velma woooo hoooooo  glad to hear your first  went well  

BJP glad to hear your scan went well hopefully you will be able to relax now and enjoy your BFP 

Lychee thinking of you mrs      

Niceday enjoy your acu this evening   good ole Zita we`d be lost without her 

Hi to everyone looking in...anyone with dates needs added to the list just holler!!


----------



## weepurple

Hey girls

Soo glad it's Friday yippeee!  Clock watching till end of work!

DC8 - i hope u are ok today  

BJP - great scan today!   try not to pickle your head too much, easier said than done i'm sure  

MissE - sorry to hear about your dad, I hope is doing ok  

BP -    hope all is good with you, hang in there  

Yella - hope you're coping well, not long now! 

Niceday - enjoy acupuncture, i'm a total convert now, love it!  

Cathy - great you are getting started   all goes well  

Lychee - how are you doing? 

Velma - all is going well with jabs.  I'm sure you are so glad to finally get started!  

Big hello to everyone else, hope you are all well whatever stage you're at 

Just had a thought and this is probably a daft question but does everyone still keep taking the spray whilst on jabs as I have to do?     

Thanks
weepurple xx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Wee purple  

Yep you take the spray along side your jabs it keeps your hormones levels balanced apparently  

Sounds like all is going well for you when is your first scan??


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, its all go on here today.

BJP delighted for you hun. Thats great that you saw a heartbeat. Try to relax and don't over analyse every detail. Enjoy this moment cos it is so special.   

Velma glad the first jab went well. Makes it more real now.

Purple glad you are getting on ok with jabs too. As yella says unfortunately you have to keep taking the spray.

Yella how are you today hun, hope all is well. Won't be long now.     

Niceday enjoy your acu today. I'm really loving it. Should have started a long time ago.

BP how are you feeling today. Hope the cramps have settled a bit.   

Cathy great news that you are getting your drugs today, wooohoooo to getting started on Monday.

Lychee how are you holding up hun? Stay positive. 

A big hi to everyone else looking in. Hope you are all well.
I agree with purple, thank god its friday and we have a lovely day off on Monday.


----------



## niceday1971

WOOOOHOOO Yella only six more days to go!

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi MissE 

any update on your wee dad?

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Ohhhh Niceday i`m  it    roll on Thursday


----------



## weepurple

Thanks Yella & MissE - I thought that was right but just had a blonde moment    and was thinking does everyone do the same doh!  First scan on Sun morning which is good as I only live 10mins from RFC, no parking issues on a Sun!  The next one is Sun after.  Are they looking for follicles at first one??  I can't believe I don't know this stuff inside out with the amount of reading I've done this past year about ivf  

Thanks ladies! xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi wee purple

yeah thay will be looking to see if you are responding well to stimms, hope you are keeping your tummy and feet nice and warm and that you are drinking your pineapple juice and eating your brazil nuts!

Lucky you living so close to the rfc.  

Yella no early testing? 
Lx


----------



## MissE

Yella     for you hun. Stay strong, not long left.

Niceday how are you? No word on my dad yet. He is ok now that the procedure is over, i've never seen anyone get into such a state before. Don't know when they'll bring him back for results but if they mention surgery he'll run out of the country.   

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Niceday i wouldn`t have the  to test early   

Thanks for the moral support Emma its appreciated


----------



## Moonbeam08

yella - you are doing so well now hunny dont let the   get you    by this time next week we will be celebrating another BFP     


niceday - did you get your selenium?

wee purple they are indeed looking for follicles.. my follie hunt led to and easter egg hunt just before good friday lol

the nurse called and i asked about strangley shapped sac. she said not to worry about it.. it is just how they do the scan one minute it can look roundish and the next longish and the docs are happy as long as the inside is 'smooth' i was like.. errr my inside looks really jagged and she said the clarity on my scan this morning was very poor so the scan was poor quality and thus it wasnt sharp enough to really tell


----------



## Sparty

Yella I'm gonna make the list a bit longer   DR 1st May stimms 1st June and EC 15th June probably testing 17th  
Hope your doing well Mrs, not long now    don't be brickin it, this is your time  

BJP - STOP worrying, start enjoyin   delighted you saw that wee flicker

MissE, hope your dad's doing ok  

Niceday, how are you mrs? Hope you enjoy the acupuncture today

Velma, glad you have the first injection over 

Lychee, hope your doing ok on the 2ww  
Big hello to all and some


----------



## Velma

Well Girls,

May's announcement came early, got an email in work today to say about the latest new arrival. But am still feeling good so have surprised myself  and as my acupuncturist says - just think next it must be you as it is a good sign to be drawing all these pregnancies its like magnetically drawing it to you!! Well thats what i am gonna believe anyway 

Hope your all well!

Velma x


----------



## Lychee

Hi Ladies,

BJP- so glad to hear they saw the heartbeat--you must be thrilled.  

Yella--I'm the same---not testing early, no way no how.  Spotting has subsided, but it's still browny, pinky.  Advice:  how many of you spotted before the OTD then got a BFP anyway?  I'm just wondering if the progesterone is holding back my period?

Hi to all ye.  Happy wknd!  Pitty about the weather.      for me & Yella everyone!


----------



## Lychee




----------



## Lychee

Wow. I'm so sad....Just after I posted that goofy kitten, saw on rte.ie that Gerry Ryan was found dead in his apartment this afternoon.  RIP.


----------



## Moonbeam08

lychee i love teh kitten ! made me chuckle  

misse - any more up dates on your dad    

re your man ryan - i didnt even know who he was  DH has since educated me since he lived in dublin many years ago


----------



## niceday1971

Just up from a wee snoozle after my acu which was great.  Got my selenium in Holland and Barratt and baby aspirin in Gordons for £1 for 28. Bargain hunter!

Heading out now for a meal with my cousin and her hubby to zios in portadown.  Check in with you chicks tamara!

Lx


----------



## JK32

Hi girlies!!! My goodness there has been some major activity on here the past few days!! Great to see  
Sorry I've been awol for a while, but just needed a wee break from anything related to treatment etc.. and after a night in the Galgorm being pampered and dined I ready to rock and roll!!!  

Ava a big congrats on your BFP!! So pleased for you, I hope the next 8 months are plain sailing for you!!

BJP- I think your going to have a degree in pregnancy, symptoms and scans by the time this bambino arrives lol!!! Hope your keeping well missus and sooo glad you got to see your wee one again at the scan...

BP - me old mucker.. how are you today?? has the spotting gone again?? Hope your not doing too much at work... Im sure you are just dying to have the scan... seems ages away!! But looks like you have a eally good attitude this time and your not stressing yourself out.. still   away for you!! 

MissE - hows your wee daddy today?? I know what its like to see your dad all nervous and upset.. my dad was like that before he had his by-pass and they had to give him a sedative the night before the op as he was up to high-doh!! My mother-in-law also has a leaking valve, so hope they get your dads sorted asap!!! Hows things going with you?? 

DC8- How are you hun Have you talked to DH yet really hope you get things sorted out... just not what you need at the minute with going through tx.. this is the time when you need DH most to put up with mood swings etc.... as for that woman in work!!!    She just sounds like a right bully!!! been there too, and i know whats its like dreading going in to work.. I also know what its like sending an email to the person you are talking about by mistake!!! I was slabbering about my boss and sent an email to her by mistake... major drama!! she was off at the time, and i didnt sleep the whole night, sick and everything!!! but i was able to recall it.. (long story that i'll not get into) anyway - I hope you are able to get on with your work and that there are brighter days in front of you - that woman is just not worth you wasting anymore time thinking about  

Yella - how are you dear?? how many days past transfer are you now?? any more cramps etc?? I had cramps but i new they were af cramps and my af came straight away, so looking good missus   

Lychee - you still hanging in there too?? heard about Gerry Ryan, my mums friend rang her practically in tears cos she loved him!!!!

Niceday -hows it going with you?? Are you going to your man in p'down too?? I was wondering whether to go to him or theres a chinese Doctor in Banbridge and Lurgan... Whats the craic with the baby aspirin, what does it do?? Also when is the craigavon meet and is anyones DH going??

Sparty - brilliant news you have now have dates to work towards!! Im sure your dying to get started!! You always feel that at least your doing something when you start the drugs instead of being stuck in limbo!!  

Weepurple - looking good for e/c... I know what  you mean about reading up on ivf... I just ordered a few books and the Zita West cds.. 

Tessykins how are you? 

Theres too many now to mention but   to everyone I've missed.. hope you all have a fantastic bank holiday weekend  

jk xxx

oh have my review on the 16th or something so sooner i can go again the better


----------



## MissE

JK hun how are you? Lovely to hear from you. A wee night in the Galgorm getting pampered sounds lovely. Thats good that you've got your review date.
I'm doing ok, hoping to get started next week. Are you going to the meet in Craigavon? Its Wednesday 5th May, I'm going but my dh isn't. Looking forward to it.

Niceday hope you enjoy your night out.

BJP dad doing ok today. Hes happy now that the procedure is done. He'll start to panic again when he gets his review date.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Hey MissE, Im feeling good.. was so depressed going back to work and thought I wasnt going to cope.. I was making silly mistakes and stuff and my mind just wasnt on the job, so it was lovely to be off y'day and today!! Plus a long weekend - BONUS!!!  

I still havent made my mind up about the meeting - Im so shy and nervous when it comes to meeting new people... and also this might sound weird - but i'm kind of afraid of knowing someone, i know I'm prob sounding like a right weirdo   but havent quite got my head round to actually going.. I knw DH wont be able to go as he has footied (and that comes 1st of course  ) I will see if i can work up the courage over the weekend..

Hope you get started next week, Im sure you have been so peaved off waiting about all this time!! 

Im just catching up on ******** here...between FF and it I've loads of catching up to do!! 

J xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

jk - you should really come along on wednesday night.   you dont need courage you just need a fondness for buns, biscuits, cakes and sweeties...  

as for DH dont worry if he doesnt want to come along. my DH has never come along in the 18months i have been going. but i love teh girls so much i really dont feel lost without him. 

the embryologist from the royal will be there and im sure it will be really interesting and she wll be able to answer some of the questions from our own experiences with ivf/icsi.. thats something that is not very common or easily availed off so i think it would be a very useful first gathering.. i hope we can hear her as we chomp on our goodies lol


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls

I haven't had a chance to post over the last few days, but I've had the odd lurk  .  A lot's been happening - BJP, glad you got your scan today and all looks ok - but STOP ANALYSING    .  I know it's very easy for me to say!  BP, hope you're ok pet.

Jk, good to hear from you pet - you sound like you're doing ok and hopefuly after your review you can get the show on the road again with your wee ice babies    I have to admit that I feel the same about the meeting.  I would be a bit shy too and, it sounds awful I know, but I'm afraid of knowing somebody too - I know I shouldn't but I still fell weird about everything and sometimes I still try to get my head around things.  Sometimes it just hits me that I'm having ivf/icsi done - never in a million years did I imagine that this would happen to me  - I remember reading about people having it done in magazines etc and now I'm doing it!! I know, I'm being a drama queen,. but I'm sure for some of you girls too the realistaion of what you're going through just smacks you in the face!

Anyhow, no more of the dramatics!  Velma, it'll be all go for us on the 12th!  Misse, I hope your wee dad's ok - sending you and him some   and  .

Lychee and Yella - not long now girls      .

Hello to everyone else - sending you great big bear  .

I'm for a fancy dress party tomorrow night and don't know how I'm gonna cope without a    I sound like a right ole alcho, but I have to admit that I do like a wee glass of vino on a Saturday night, especially when I'm making a holy show of myself by dressing up as a hippy!  Have my sis' wedding next week too and agin it'll be tee total!  Sure, I suppose I better start practising an alcohol free existence as I'm not gonna be able to drink for the next 9 months    

Talk to you all later girls X


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy, thanks for the well wishes for my dad. 
Just like BJP says you don't need to worry about being shy if you want to go to the meeting. If you like   and buns and sweeties you'll fit in just fine.

The fancy dress sounds like a right hoot. Think it would be great craic. You'll have fun when you get there even without the vino. You are a busy bee, a party tomorrow and a wedding next week. 

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

I know Tessykins, can't wait not long now!  Do you drink beer - you might be able to order a non alcoholic one, or a alcohol free cocktail? to try and fool yourself into believing you are not missing out. I have to say i did drink when i was away not much tried to take shandy, and i dont even like beer LOL i didn't drink more than a pint of it a day, so hoping that wasn't too bad - no drink since though.

Hi to all the rest of you, i'm heading to a wee course this morning - so not lie in although had a dodgy sleep anyway! Hope the rest of you are having a lazy morning still enjoying the zzzzzz's

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Morning all,

first spray today and yuck...forgot how horrible it is  
Asked at the pre-tx appointment with nurse about taking baby aspirin and Joanne went and checked with Dr Williamson, she said no as it can impact negatively on implantation. So think I will just leave it. Another thing, not sure if you girls knew this but unless they get over 7 embies they don't freeze any  Below 7 they keep them all too make sure they have good quality to put back! I thought that they would have put some aside if you had 7 for the fet
Think I might take a run to the market in awhile get some fresh fish for dinner  
Tessy - Fancy dress party sounds like fun
BJP - Your making my mouth water..buns, biscuits and sweeties  
JK - Galgorm sounds lush   - I am glad to be starting again..also bit nervous, if this one doesn't work, what then?? between the emotional and ££ wonder how many times we can realistically keep going  Feelin   for this one, keep telling myself 3rd time lucky - have given up the drink  (oh my how I would love a very large glass of red wine) lost 22lb in weight..DH has quit the cigarettes, I'm doing acupuncture. We are both taking vitamins. Oh and I've given up my beloved coffee......all but thrown the kitchen sink at it this time    
Yella and Lychee, how are you guys holding up   
Niceday - how was your meal in Zios? Got my tracker sorted  
Lx- Any bank holiday boys to lift our spirits? Like the candle one   
WeeEmma - any word on your review appointment? Have you any plans to go again?
DC8 -   hope your doing well after the tough week you have had, Have you had a chance to clear the air with your DH? It's a stressful time for you both. I know its easier said than done but don't let this woman come between you, thats exactly what she wants  

Big hello to all


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

Sparty love the tracker, I might give the baby aspirin a miss now after what you have said.

Any of your girls don't be shy about coming along to the Craigavon meet.  Yeah you probably know someone remember Northern Ireland is a really small place.  What the heck we are all in the same boat and it is confidential and you only share if you want and what you want.  We need new people cause we aren't going to be at the next meeting cause we will be preggars isnt that rite MissE!  I told Bjp that the last meeting would be her last but she is coming back to celebrate her BFP with us. I have found the meetings really good and you can pick up tips and the support is great and so are MissE's buns.

JK32 great to have you back on board  my DH is going to the meeting I think and yeah I am going to acu in Portadown.  
AFM I had a great time last nite the meal was lovely and the company great. At my acu session I told the doc I was really tired in the evenings but last nite I was full of beans but a bit tired this morning and still stuffed from the lovely grub last nite.

Can I ask f any of you know if it is alright to drink  decaf coffee, I have given up diet coke and only have about two cups of decaf a day?  Help

Check in with you all later.

Lx


----------



## Sparty

Niceday I went to a nutritionist and her advise on caffeine was 2 cups of instant coffee or one cup of percolated coffee or two cups of tea per day - thats cups though not mugs, is fine when trying to get pg. Decaf would be fine as it should have no caffeine in it- hope this helps. I found I kind of like mint or camomile tea so have been drinking lots of that - or a spice tea that I get at the market (thou it has tea/caffeine included in it)


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty,

My fingers are crossed for you honey - hope you dont have to get to point of making those decisions. I think this is a lucky time for us all so i hope to see loads of BFP's. I'm with you am enjoying the mint tea's gave up coffee in Dec and its going grand i'm surprised it was so easy but then i think i drank it out of habit rather than being hooked. Am doing acupuncture too, but haven't given the the drink just trying to avoid it for now especially know i'm on stimms. It is hard though, the doc said to me that most people get pregnant in the haze of drink so all these things dont make it impossible its just when you are having problems you feel that you have to try as much as possible! Hoping it will all be worth it, i guess though i feel it's such a hard journey you cant possibly make yourself give up everything and then are left with no enjoyment so i am trying to do all that helps me feel better and not get too wrapped up in everything think may help as we know we are all different and what works for one might not for someone else.

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Hey girls, isn't it great it's a bank holiday weekend    So glad to be off on Monday.

Velma, I don't think a wee glass or two of beer will hurt too much.  When I was d/r I was having a drink but now that I've atrted the hrt tabs I want to avoid it.  I know that many's a one has conceived when drunk, but, like you say, you do want to giv yourself every opportunity and have no regrets .  Only thing is, I know all of our frineds will be wondering why I'm not drinking tonight and I can already see the raised eyebrows and suspicious smiles!  I'll think of an excuse.

Sparty, great that you've started again    for third time lucky - you're certainly doing all you can   

Hello to everyone else, I better go on here and get my wig on me .


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies, hope you're all well  

no sign at all of a review appointment   getting really fed up waiting on it.

hope you're all having a lovely bank holiday   shame about the weather though.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies how are you all today. 

Sparty its great that you have started. Good luck and hope the spray doesn't cause you too many problems. I was thinking about taking baby aspirin but i think i'll give it a miss too. Hope third time is lucky for you.

Wee emma how are you? Can't believe that you haven't got  a review yet. You should  definitely ring and find out what is going on.

Tessy have fun tonight at the fancy dress.

Velma hope you are getting on ok with the jabs.

Niceday how are you. Glad you had a lovely meal last night, a night out really does you good. Looking forward to the meeting, see you then.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend, at least the sun has finally come out.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hope you are all well. I am so stressed today. Got a phonecall from my mum this morning to say they had to take my dad to casualty. He had taken a really bad nosebleed and because he is on warfarin they couldn't stop the bleed. It started at 4.30 this morning and at 10.30 it was still bleeding. Mum said the doc put a balloon into his nose to try to stop the bleeding and the blood  then started to come out his eyes (sorry TMI). Eventually they got it stopped and he got home but they have to keep an eye on him. He has so many health issues that i am just really worried about him.

As if tx isn't stressful enough! Going to have to try to settle myself cos this worrying isn't doing anyone any good  .

Hope you are all having a nice day even though the weather isn't the best.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Oh Emma, that sounds awful!! Your poor dad, he's been through so much!! 

Must be awful for you having all this stress ontop of going through treatment.. I dont know how you cope!   
Well he's in the right place now, so I will be   that he gets better and you can enjoy the rest of your bank holiday weekend. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.. I'm heading to my unlces 50th b'day party.

Chat later 
jk xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Anyone heard from babypowder


----------



## JK32

SW - Hmmm - no havent seen BP on in a few days   Shes maybe just taking a wee break  

BP - if your looking in hope everythings ok hun  
xx


----------



## Velma

MissE that all sounds crazy, god love you all. I really hope you dad's health improves soon. Will be thinking and   for yis.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Thanks JK and Velma. Everything just seems to happen at once.

SW haven't seen BP in a few days. 
BP if you are looking in hope you are ok hun.   

Emma xx


----------



## Lychee

Hi Guys,

Emma-I hope your poor Dad gets better, that must have been quite traumatic for him getting the nose bleed and it not stopping.  I'm so sorry.  

Sparty- Grt to hear you are getting started.  I know what you mean about cutting out all of life's little pressures---For me I think I 've done everything this time around..acu, no caffeine, no alcohol, no perfume, no bleach (hub's doin all the cleaning   and now in the 2ww NO SEX!  It's amazing what we put ourselves through.

Well, here's the scoop on me...Test day is Tuesday...Still have sore bbs (they were pretty bad today), and odd cramping (but only on the right side)   this doesn't mean ectopic? Anyone know about those at all? And last but certainly not least the spotting.  It's been going on and off since Wednesday...no fresh red, just very light brown and not enough to go on the uwear only when wiping?  Could this be a pg?  I still haven't tested and was nearly going mental at the DH yesterday cause I had him hide my last poas and he couldn't remember where he put it!  This is a headwrecker.

Hope you're all enjoyin' this lovely bh weekend.  Take care              to all!


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, I just typed a very long message there and the bloody thing vanished!  The jist of it was, I'm knackered and panicking about getting older  (b/day on Thur)    

Misse, I'm sorry to hear about your dad - you're going through a lot at the mo hun, take care of yourself  

Lychee, step away from the pee sticks  

Yeall, how you coping with the 2ww - not long now  

BP and BJP - how you girls doing - hope all's ok .

Everyone else  - hello!  I'm away to watch a dvd


----------



## roxy121

hey girls

omg so much happening on this thread  

These   r keeping me so positive  

Got my next scan on tuesday the big day is on thursday im so nervous girls tell me r the nurses nice im not good at pain i just hope its not to bad im a worrier!!! im getting all emotional   

hope everyones enjoying the weekend its still bloody cold but least its staying dry.

Good luck everyone with scans, tests etc    

roxy xx


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i apologise for the mememe post in advance
just to let you all know it's the same result for me as last time
again it's day 10 and I passed a large blood clot
I've horrendous cramps but no bleed as yet
in my heart it's over but I'll do a test in the morning
thinking of you all
yella xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Yellazippy

Dont give up, as you said you have had no bleed yet maybe it was just part of the implantation process!  When I had the BFN'S I had slight bleeding which then developed to loads and then clots!!!!  This sounds very different so think positively!!!!!!!!!!!

Im thinking of you honey !!!!!!!!


----------



## bunty16

will keep my fingers,toes and eyes crossed for a   for u yellazippy..  
hope everyone else is well..sorry for quick post but im not able to sit and read through all ive missed yet as ive got dp yapping in my lug wanting on pc to see about some boy nonsense or other..be it cars or motorbikes ..  to everyone..xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,  thanks for all the hugs. Just been a rough few days with worry.

Lychee i'm    all those symptoms are a good sign. Stay away from the pee sticks   .

Yella hun don't give up yet. You've had no bleed yet so i have everything crossed for you that it is good news. Stay strong      

Tessy hope you get some rest and feel better tomorrow. Don't be feeling down about getting older, just enjoy your b'day.  

Roxy good luck for the next scan. Don't worry about thursday, it will all be fine.  

Sunbeam and bunty how are you today?

BJP, BP and ava hope you are keeping well.


A big hi to everyone else, hope you are having a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Lychee keeping all crossed for you honey - i know you are starting to analyse everything and i have no answers but you have done really well getting to this stage and not going too mad.

yellazippy not at all a mememe post, obviously it has been a scarey time for you and when things are similar to last time that is even harder. But like the other girls say dont give up til you know for definate it's over, that will be a long journey in itself so try to believe, i'm sure there are other reasons that this could happen. I will be    for you honey! I hope it all turns out well.

roxy121 good luck for thursday - i have no idea of pain but what i would say is if you start worrying about it no it's bound to be sore and your whole body would be tight waiting for it. Try to relax easier said than done, but when you start thinking about it maybe you should do the zita weat cd, or lie down and listen to music something that makes you feel less anxious.

Tessykins, sometimes its hard seeing in another birthday and especially when going through this, but your younger than me, your not old - i hope or that makes me old LOL. Happy birthday darling - hope you get some treats.

Well girls, after i cracked with my sister last month and explained i felt like i had no family support etc they have all chatted to me about it and my father explained that he felt it was a very private thing between me and my DH and would have felt embarrassed mentioning it and that he has no experience of it and so has no idea what to do to help/support. I found it very good and i know that there are others on here in the same boat, so to those i would say that you should bring it up with your family if you feel it's just ignored as it isn't intentional.

Velma x


----------



## emak

Yella    that all is ok with you


----------



## Babypowder

Yella, hope all is well


----------



## Ladyhex

Yella     thinking off you hun


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Hope all you girls are well  

Haven't been on as im trying to stay away from analising   had a bit of brown blood (when I wiped) lastnight, not much since-I'll test again in a couple of days as I have no hpt's left.
I know the nurses say brown blood is old blood-but everyone is different and no-one can diagnose over a phone.
So do forgive me for not being on-but just need to get my head around things, have a feeling its all going to go pear shaped and scan not for another 3wks.

lots of                             to all my FF. 
BP.


----------



## Velma

Babypowder take the time you need, stay positive. I'm sure the scan feels such a long way off when you are worrying but i will be    that all is going to plan honey! In the meantime be good to yourself.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Babypowder its understandable that you are trying not to analyse every detail. I'll be       that everything continues to go well for you hun. Hoping the next few weeks hurries along so you can get your scan and some reassurance. Take care of yourself.    Sending you loads of      


Yella hope all is well. Thinking of you hun.      

Emma xx


----------



## ava2

Hi Yella,   for you hun

Just nipped in to say have had a little spotting sun,nearly fainted with shoch as sooooo not expecting it,got the clinic this am,have to hold tight until 18th

So many ups and downs in this game but staying positive

Read everyday but never have time to post but thinking about you all

Special mention to my fellow FET FF, Lychee,praying hard for you hun

TTFN

aVA 2 XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,

Sounds like you are all going through it - i guess it just shows us that when you get the long awaited BFP's its not the end of the worry. But i hope it's comforting to know that you are all getting these things so hopefully it's all positive   

I'm on day 4 stimms now - how did everyone else feel at this stage? I still have sweats although not as bad, some headaches, have heaviness in pelvic and areas of pain at times so i know plenty is going on. I am also getting nausea on and off and turned off some food/apetite. I'm not worried as i have had all these symptoms previously - i guess i had just gotten so used to feeling better with the help of acu and then DR. Just wondering if this is the hormones etc?

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

yella - clot or no clot im not letting you give up on yourself just yet.. hold on to the    we are all throwing your way. we are all   for you that everything is ok and you get that much deserved BPF.

BP - brown is old. it can be from a number of things inclidign irritation of the cervix... it is brown as it is dried out blood. blood that has taken a while to come down so it coud be residual pink stuff that is now just clearing itself out.  

ava - yup .. tell me about it.. seeing ANYTHING On the loo roll during these early days is very frightening and you will keep going to the loo every few minutes to check on progress.. welcome to teh pink ladies club... i was told by the nurses that bleeding of any kind during pregnancy is NOT normal but is very COMMON and as long as it is not bright red of heavy then not to worry (yeh right) too much. if you are over 6 weeks you can call your local hospital and ask for the EPU and they can run bloods and do scan if it will put your mind at rest. if you are too early in teh preg you maynot see a heartbeat and be asked to comeback a week later to see then. that may cause unnecessary stress for you. BP has decided to sit it out until the 7 week scan. im glad i had mine but at the same time it eases your mind while you are in there adn then you come away and you will still have fears and worries.


you are right.. when this has been so long fought for  a BFP is only the beginning of the journey and the start of new concerns. sometimes i think if i was 18 (i hope im not being stereotyping... what i mean is that if i was younger and this had happened easily for us) and just found out i was bfp and at nearly7 weeks i wouldnt even be concerned about mc or anything .. i would just be looking forward to my 12 weeks scan and thats all... so trying v v v hard to get into that frame of mind. 

havent had any pink spotting now since thursday.. nd still   everything is ook


----------



## weepurple

Yella -    thinking of you and hope u are ok

Lychee -   how are you?

MissE - hope ur dad is doing ok

BP, BJP, Ava - hope u are all doing ok 

Velma - all sounds very positive and things are goin well with you  

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all well and enjoying the bank hol.

Well I went for my first scan yesterday and there's nothing goin on with me    Dr Williamson has upped my dose but I have a feeling the cycle is going to be abandoned. Ive to go for bloods in the morning, no idea what they are looking for.  I've done nothing but cry since yesterday morning.  Never thought about not even getting to EC, so gutted  

weepurple xx


----------



## cathy2

Afternoon ladies   

MissE-    ur dad makes a speedy recovery  

Lychee- looking good for u hun       u get ur BFP tomorrow

Roxy121- i was very nervous going for my ec at the rfc i got myself into a right state but the nurses were brill and they told me to ask for gas and air    i cant remember much abt it the gas and drugs was brill  

Yella-    u get ur BFP hun      

Babypowder- stay positive hun this is ur time   

Ava2-    everthings ok for u hun im sure it is think    from wat i can gather on here spotting in early pg is quite common try to relax (easier said than done)   

Velma- u nearly there hun   sounds like u responding well   

BJP2008- thats good that u have had no more spotting it wont be long until u see ur wee baba again   

AFM started the spray this morning, its good to get going again.
I woke up feeling like i have the flu this morning,   sore throat, aching limbs and my head feels full of gunk   
Does anyone know if i can co codemols sp? when dr ?

BIG   TO ANYONE I MISSED AND LOTS OF                           
to u all    

cathyxx


----------



## cathy2

Weepurple    im so sorry hun.
Try to stay    its good dr williamson has upped ur dose all is not lost hun.

Get hot water bottle onto ur tummy and keep warm theres still plenty of time for them follicles to grow    for u hun 

cathyxx


----------



## Velma

cathy2 - afraid i dont know what you can or cant take. Glad you have got started tho, i'm sure you are delighted.

OMG weepurple, i am devasted for you honey, your only a couple of days ahead of me, like you i just assumed things were moving on. But it may all change, i know someone said before that they were checked nothing was done and then it was cancelled before EC. So hopefully the change in drugs will do the trick for you i'll be    . It's not over til it's over !!! Come on girl your my guide on this one     Cry let it all out and then get back on the path!!

So much worry on here at the mo, such a crazy rollercoaster it is, i am thinking of you all!

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

thanks Velma,  I just feel like there's not enough time now for follies to grow as EC is ment to be next Tues, although it's good my dose has been upped a bit.  I just don't know what to do with myself, I know I need to pull myself together.  I have had a bit of pain on my right side today.  All i can do is   

thanks xx


----------



## weepurple

Thanks Cathy.  I'm sitting on the sofa with my hot water bottle right now and doing lots of   

Thanks xx


----------



## Velma

weepurple, Don't worry too much, i see that you are for EC the day before me but you started on stimms 3 days before me so they must not need all that time you were allocated, also maybe something has happened just not enough and now they have amended the dosage that should help and i'm sure that will also be planned in relation to the EC date. Remember there would be no point in them changing the dosage at this stage if they didn't think it was still possible. Glad to hear your feeling some changes. Everything is crossed for you!!

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee purple.. please dont panic too much.. i have heard of so many ladies who trotted along to first scan and come out with a uped dose to find that it has done just the trick... i have one RL friend who went through the same thing and she is now 32 weeks preg.. anther is on here.. EMAC - she will tell you all about it and now look at her   lots of water and hot not boiling water on tummy - you dont want your eggies to be scrambled

lychee - flip i only just realised you are up tomorrow .. im     that both you and yella get your bfps


----------



## yellazippy

Emma thinking of your dad

wee purple don't lose heart hun you'll be surprised by upping your dose what a big difference a few days will make... Keep doing the hottie and feet up as much as possible xx

cathy you can take co-codamol at your stage it's only after ET you are advised to only use paracetamol

sparty congrats on getting started I'll get your dates up soon I'm on my phone at mo in bed

Its BFN for us this morning after a heavy bleed
Thanks to all for your kind messages
Yella x

Lychee I'm convinced you've a BFP coming tomorrow it all sounds really positive xx

my news isn't great I had a heavy bleed over night so everything is now gone
test was BFN thanks for all the good wishes girls xx 


test was BFN and all preg symptoms are truely gone


----------



## roxy121

Girls im      for everyone this is a tough few days for all of us i never thought there would be some many steps to take but one day at a time and a good old   does no harm

     vibes being sent out there xx

girls when i was sniffing before injections my symptoms where sleepless nights, headaches and i mean severe headaches but once injections started they all stopped  

Got my 2nd scan 2mrw morning  , 3 days to go   

im starving im away to make dinner xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

yella i really dont know what to say im     as i type this... all i can do is offer you   this whole f'ing thing is so cruel


----------



## MissE

Oh yella hun i'm so so sorry. This whole journey is so cruel. Thinking of you and sending you loads of     .


----------



## JK32

Yella so sorry to hear your news   Been there!! Feels such a dissapointment not to even make it to test day! Thinking of you hun  

Tessy - I'm taking the plunge and going to the meeting - wanna join me  

BP - thinking of you  

Just a quick post girls hope your all well and enjoying your day
J xx


----------



## MissE

Wee purple please try to stay positive. Hopefully the increased dosage will make those follies grow for your next scan. Its not over yet hun. Sending you    

Lychee good luck for tomorrow hun.     for you.

Cathy sorry you are feeling awful, the spray is not one bit pleasant. It is fine to take co-codamol at the mo, hope you feel a bit better soon.

Ava, BJP and BP hope you ladies are keeping well.

Velma you sound like there is some movement. Hopefully the stimms are starting to produce lots of follies. Stay positive hun.

Roxy good luck for your scan tomorrow.


A big hello to everyone else looking in. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

awww yella ..i dont know what to say hun  



Weepurple dont give up just yet hun


----------



## Sparty

Yella -     so sorry pet, its really hard when af comes before you even get a chance to test. Take care of yourself and dh 

Weepurple - Dr W put your dose up thats a sign that there is still time for you to respond, as the girls said keep your tummy warm and hang in there   

Lychee -    that tomorrow brings a bfp for you

MissE - how is your dad doing?

Velma, I felt ok on stimms, its the dr that normally sends me a bit dottie - although some food tasted funny. Hope the symptoms ease a bit for you.

Went for acupuncture today -   I sort of fall asleep, - had this weird moment when I could actually picture myself giving birth.. feel really     about this cycle now! Ok how weird am I??

Hello to all who are looking in


----------



## emak

Yella im gutted for you hun ,like JK i know what its like not to reach test day ,you feel so cheated ,you are such a great support to everyone on here and so deserve a bfp ,its just not fair   

Wee purple ,fingers crossed the extra stims will do the trick ,even if you only have one follie i would insist that ec still happens ....thats what i did ,Also there is plenty of time for follies to grow between now and egg ,on my last cyle at my first scan on day7 i only had one small follie and was gutted as was on highest dose of menopur allowed ...anyways that was on a monday by the friday i had 3 follies the 2 new ones were measuring abot 12 and 13 mm ,i stimmed for an extra few days (14 in total) and look at me now so dont give up I KNOW how disappointing it is ,but its all about quality not quantity in this game  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## niceday1971

Yella just want to let you know how sorry I am to hear your news.  Look after yourself.  

Lx


----------



## Velma

Hi yellazippy - I am so sad for you honey, you are so good to everyone on here - i really thought this would be your time. I don't know exactly how you are feeling at the moment as i haven't been in that situation but i am thinking about you and really hope your miracle is coming your way soon.   

In DR i had some migrane type headaches, broken sleep and sweats but overall didnt find it too bad as my pelvis felt so quiet it was bliss, i thought maybe this was some of my own symptoms coming back now i'm on stimms, the woman i go to for acupuncture today meantioned to keep an eye on it incase it would indicate OHSS thats why i thought i might ask how the rest of you were feeling during it. I'm not overly concerned yet, just thought i would get some feedback.

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Yella i'm so sorry huni i really thought all would be ok.  u don't deserve this, IF is so cruel.  sending u loads of   and thinking of u both.

Thank you all ladies, velma, emak, sparty, ladyhex, misse, bjp, yella, cathy you've made me feel so much better.  Everyone on here is fab and a great support.  The twinging on my right side has been constant since after my acupuncture today so    things are moving on a bit.  

Velma - sorry i wasn't thinkin earlier to answer u. iv still had the sweats since starting jabs and i only started getting mild headaches with stimms too, maybe my bod is doing things back to front  .  Strangley no headaches today and ive started to feel things.  sorry im not much help but thought id let you no anyway.  it really sounds like ur responding very well  

Sparty - i love acupuncture, just wish id have started a long time ago, love the wee dream u had, u sound so positive!  

xx


----------



## betty-77

awhh Yella, i'm so so sorry hunny.  i am truly heartbroken for you.  i hope you are both o.k, really really sorry for you


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp - how are you today hun?


----------



## norma30

Yella      im so sorry hun thinking of you  and dh xxx

hope everyone else is ok

havent been on much, have been really struggliing work was ok kept busy, but found out friday night a 
family friend is pg and doesnt want to tell me so have spent the whole weekend in tears finally broke down this evening and told dh to leave and find someone who can give him babies really not coping with it all and just dont know what to do dh has took himself out for an hour

sorry for the mememememe post

norma30


----------



## Babypowder

Yella    im so sorry, I really don't know what to say, you are a great FF and really don't deserve such a cruel thing


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone,

Just had a quick read back as im just in from work-seems we're all having a time of it  

Lots of    and      for everyone.

Im still staining brown [email protected] when I wipe (sorry!) I had lots of up's and downs last cycle, but after i'd been for my 1st scan-I had some brown stuff so I took myself to the EPU where they confirmed a mm/c-of course I was hoping they made a mistake as they where junior DR's but a few days later Dr Williamson confirmed again-so its VERY hard for me to believe anything pos right now  

My tummy feels very hot and fuzzy-ish so who knows.

    the news on here lifts on here for us N.Ireland girls.


----------



## Lychee

Hi Yella- I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Thanks for your well wishes for me tomorrow.

Thanks to all of ye for your good wishes for me tomorrow.

Weepurple-Don't worry, I'm sure the new dosage will get something going on in there. The meds are seriously strong, so will no doubt make something happen.

To all the rest, so sorry I am being too lazy to give personals. I'll be back on tomorrow I'm sure during the dreaded 2hr wait---I have a feeling it could be worse than the 2ww  This is the first time I haven't POAS! Still spotting, cramping and sore bbing it.     P L E A S E let this be the one that sticks.


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex        OTD - 09 Apr     

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr       

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 05 Apr          ET - 08 Apr       OTD -22 Apr         

Ava2           DR - ??              Stimms - n/a             EC- n/a              FET - 13 Apr      OTD - 27 Apr       

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr         ET -  --            OTD -  --         No Fertilization   

Lychee       DR - 11 Mar         Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 22 Apr       OTD - 04 May

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May      

Lolly123      DR - ??               Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - ??            OTD - ??

Sunbeam     DR - ??               Stimms - 20 Apr        EC - 04 May         ET - 09 May       OTD - 21 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - 12 May      OTD - 26 May

Weepurple   DR - 11 Apr        Stimms - 27 Apr          EC - 11 May         ET -  14 May      OTD - 28 May

Velma         DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May         ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May

Niceday      DR - 29 Mar        Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET - 27 May      OTD - 10 June

DC8           DR - 24 Apr         Stimms - 13 May         EC - 26 May         ET - 29 May      OTD - 12 June

Cathy2       DR- 05 May          Stimms - n/a             EC - n/a             FET - 10 June     OTD - 24 June

MissE         DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a              EC - n/a             FET - 15 June      OTD - 29 June

Sparty.       DR - 01 May         Stimms - 01 June       EC - 15 June        ET - 18 June     OTD - 02 July


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP I know you will find this difficult to believe but lightning doesn't strike twice and no mc is ever the same as another. You have to try and get your head around that this is not last time. This is a new cycle with different babies and they are trying to get cosy. 

Please try and be strong! We are the pink ladies remember and from one to another the only lightning welcome around here is the greased type x 

If you are so worried please contact you local epu as all this worry won't help your babies. Perhaps a scan will put your mind at ease. We will be here holding your hand x


----------



## Velma

norma30 - i know it is so hard when all around you is becoming pregnant, but this girl is obviously sensitive of your feelings if she is dreading telling you. I know you wouldn't want others to put their fertility off while you are struggling so it's not about them. Just take some time out and avoid them if you want til you feel better - this is the time when you need to be selfish and think of you. Im sure your DH knows that you are very low and he is probably feeling it also, i have found that it has helped me to just cry even getting the lowest i have been has helped in hindsight.

If you to vent PM me. But lets hope the closer these pregnancies get the closer we are to our own   

I am currently going through feeling guilty, i texted a friend earlier who had her child on fri to congratulate her, i had to take a step back from her as she was having fertility issues but not referred to IVF then got pregnant and rubbed her belly sitting opposite me and talked constantly of her pregnancy every lunch time, i felt very low and felt so let down ,this was someone who should have known how i felt but instead rubbed my nose in it. I was just going to send a gift, but felt that it would be so ignorant of me not to text. she responded and again i feel like i am being sucked into to how hard things are for her even though i dont feel she was there for me. Through this journey i am starting to think i am the problem, i hope to god others can relate!!

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Awwww girls, news hasn't been great today on our thread.

Yella, I'm so sorry pet for you both    .  It's just not fair. xxxx

WeeP,    your upped dose will do the trick.

Norma, sending you a big  .  It's such a tough time.

BP, please try to stay pos,   

Hi to everyone else - misse, ava, JK, sparty, velma, sunbeam, niceday, cathy, DC8, lolly - forgive me if I've forgotten about anyone else - am exhausted, not sure if it's the tablets I'm on to thicken lining (   they're doing the job - have scan on Fri  )

Finally, Lychee     for good news tomorrow X


----------



## Tessykins

BJP, forgot about you missus -    you're doing well too X


----------



## crazykate

aww Yella hun I'm absolutely gutted for you pet    - sending you both a huge hug  

Babypowder - one for you too mrs   I can sort of relate having experienced m/c too.  I think I'd be the same.  Tbh I'm dreading my next tx and all that it holds.....

Weepurple - you'll be fine mrs keep up the PMA you'll be surprised at just what an increase in dosages can do for you     

Lychee -        

 to everyone else too


----------



## roxy121

yella im so sorry   life is very cruel please stay strong   .

everyone good luck with scans and tests xx 

going to bed long journey to royal in the morning nite xx


----------



## yellazippy

Well ladies thanks again for all the support and kindness   

Lychee you get the BFP `s up and running again and get our list rolling with    news again 

Norma bird it never gets easier to hear we just become better at dealing with it   

I wouldn`t change any of this journey DP and i`ve been on...its made us stronger and oh so appreciative of having each other

I won`t ever be a mummy but i`m gona be the best partner,sister aunt and friend i can be to the special people in my life   

Life doesn`t end for me now its just going to continue in a different way than i`d originally planned   

Lots of      to all


----------



## cathy2

Yella im totally heart broken for you both    

Life can be so cruel     this journey is so hard  


cathyxx


----------



## bunty16

aww yella..ur certainly one brave and very kind dear friend to all of us on here..  
think ur one in a million and am so very sorry for u.xxxxx


----------



## cMac

Yella I am so sorry


----------



## sunbeam

Ah Yella my heart is breaking for you and DP............dont give up!  next time things will be different! 

Wee purple dont worry on my last ICSI I had to have my dose increased and the EC delayed by one day and I got 7 eggs at the end!  Its better these find this now so they can correct it!

Hi Miss E hows your dad doing?  Hope all is wee!

Bp chill!  This can be a normal part of your pregnancy lots of people have spotting and all is fine!

Lychee goodluck for am get those BFP's going again!

Hey Ladyhex and crazykate, BJP 2008 hows u?

Norma honey My DH tells me to find someone sometimes and I tell him I love him more than anything and its so sad we have to do ICSI but no matter what we have the love of eachother and your DH feels no different!

Good luck Roxy tomorrow!

Hey Tessykins.......(love your name) hows u?  I see we are only five days apart!

DC8 I hope all is well I could stop thinking of you and DH all weekend!

Hey cMac, Bunty 16, Ava, JK32, Sparty, Cathy, Lolly, Niceday and Velma..........hope I left no one out! If I did a big Hi to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls me again forgot to say I have EC in am so will let ya know how it goes!


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you all?

Sunbeam best of luck for ec today, hope you do really well.      
My dad is doing a bit better thanks.

Yella how are you hun? My heart is breaking for you and dh. You are such a brave lady and a positive influence to us all. Thinking of you.  

Norma sweetie i'm so sorry you are struggling. It will take time so be kind to yourself. I'm sure your dh loves you very much and if anything i think tx makes you stronger as a couple. hang in there.   

BP, BJP, ladyhex, emak and ava hope you are all well. Take care and get lots of rest.  

A big hi to tessy, niceday, bunty, JK, velma, lolly, sparty, bunny, cmac, cathy, wee purple, wee emma, roxy, dc8 and anyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls! 

Yella... So very sorry to hear your news   I can't believe how incredibly brave you are being and still being a supportive friend   I hope you find the strength to carry on this rocky road of a journey as I do believe that your time will come!  

Sending everyone lots of   at the moment... I feel you all need them.

I think i'll start a new thread in a bit... Watch this space!


----------



## Velma

MissE - glad to hear you dad is doing a bit better.

yellazippy - i was so sad reading your post. Only you know what is right for you - but we are all here if you need us and all thinking so much about you. If i had magic dust i would give it to you now it's just so awful to accept.   


Good luck Lychee, Sunbeam, anyone else i missed!! A    to all those dealing with disappointment.

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

NEW HOME LADIES....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235899.0


----------

